# ADSLgr.com Site Feedback > Η Γνώμη σας >  www.adslgr.com & vBulletin 3.6 bug reports ...

## EvilHawk

Αν παρατηρήσετε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του forum σας παρακαλώ να το αναφέρετε εδώ ...

----------


## Sentenced

Θα πρέπει να προσέξετε πλέον το ότι το εικονίδιο του forum για τα νέα μηνύματα δεν κάνει πλεόν αναζήτηση στα νέα θέματα αλλά σημειώνει το forum σαν διαβασμένο (ajax?) ...

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Προβλημα με το αυτοματο image resizing απο external links. 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...316#post714316

----------


## odys2008

Όταν από την κεντική σελίδα στα recent treads πατάω κάποιο μου βγάζει:

Δε διευκρινίσατε Θέμα. Αν έχετε ακολουθήσει ένα έγκυρο link, παρακαλώ να ενημερώσετε τον  administrator του aDSLgr.com

Αυτό γίνεται σε όλα, όχι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα  
Σημ: έχω ff 1.5.0.6 και XP pro

----------


## euri

Στο index κάθε subforum παλιότερα έγραφε την ημερομηνία δημιουργίας του θέματος, δίπλα από το συγγραφέα.  Αυτό δεν υπάρχει (είχε εξαφανιστεί και πριν την αναβάθμιση).

----------


## blend

Στο index δεν δουλεύει το ruby κουμπί αριστερά, που μας έδειχνε τα αδιάβαστα..

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θα πρέπει να προσέξετε πλέον το ότι το εικονίδιο του forum για τα νέα μηνύματα δεν κάνει πλεόν αναζήτηση στα νέα θέματα αλλά σημειώνει το forum σαν διαβασμένο (ajax?) ...





> Στο index δεν δουλεύει το ruby κουμπί αριστερά, που μας έδειχνε τα αδιάβαστα..


Την απάντηση την έδωσε παραπάνω ο sentinel , θα φτιάξω ένα άλλο κουμπί για να αντικαταστήσω την αναζήτηση νέων μηνυμάτων σύντομα ...  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όταν από την κεντική σελίδα στα recent treads πατάω κάποιο μου βγάζει:
> 
> Δε διευκρινίσατε Θέμα. Αν έχετε ακολουθήσει ένα έγκυρο link, παρακαλώ να ενημερώσετε τον  administrator του aDSLgr.com
> 
> Αυτό γίνεται σε όλα, όχι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα  
> Σημ: έχω ff 1.5.0.6 και XP pro


Θα το κοιτάξω, έχει αλλαξει ο τρόπος που δημιουργούνται τα links για τα posts ... 




> Στο index κάθε subforum παλιότερα έγραφε την ημερομηνία δημιουργίας του θέματος, δίπλα από το συγγραφέα.  Αυτό δεν υπάρχει (είχε εξαφανιστεί και πριν την αναβάθμιση).


Θα το προσθέσω και αυτό σύντομα , ήταν απο ένα hack που αντικαταστάθηκε ..

----------


## chica_loca

Στην επεξεργασία επιλογων , στα μηνύματα & ειδοποιήσεις, θα πρέπει να γίνει μετάφραση στα ελληνικά :


--> You may limit the members who may send you private messages to just those on your buddy list if you wish. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.
Receive Private Messages only from Buddies

----------


## turbo3hp

> Όταν από την κεντική σελίδα στα recent treads πατάω κάποιο μου βγάζει:
> 
> Δε διευκρινίσατε Θέμα. Αν έχετε ακολουθήσει ένα έγκυρο link, παρακαλώ να ενημερώσετε τον  administrator του aDSLgr.com
> 
> Αυτό γίνεται σε όλα, όχι σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα  
> Σημ: έχω ff 1.5.0.6 και XP pro


Εγώ παρατήρησα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την λίστα των τελευταίων 5 μηνυμάτων μου από τον Πίνακα Ελέγχου. Μετά έκανα ένα post test στο "Just testing" και δεν εμφανίστηκε στην λίστα με τα 5 μηνύματα.

EDIT: Μόλις πρόσεξα ότι αυτό το μήνυμα (όχι το τεστ) εμφανίστηκε στην λίστα, αλλά πάλι δεν δουλεύει το λινκ.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προβλημα με το αυτοματο image resizing απο external links. 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...316#post714316


*Auto-Resize Oversized Image Attachments*
If a user attaches an image that has dimensions larger than the administrator allows, the image will automatically resized to fit. This is similar to the auto-resizing of avatars that vBulletin 3.5 performed.

 :Razz:

----------


## WAntilles

> If a user attaches an image that has dimensions larger than the administrator allows, the image will automatically resized to fit. This is similar to the auto-resizing of avatars that vBulletin 3.5 performed.


Ωραία όλ' αυτά, μόνο που δεν λειτουργεί ούτε αυτό.

Όπως ποτέ δεν λειτουργούσε και το resizing του αβαταρίου στο 3.5.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ωραία όλ' αυτά, μόνο που δεν λειτουργεί ούτε αυτό.
> 
> Όπως ποτέ δεν λειτουργούσε και το resizing του αβαταρίου στο 3.5.


Για πήγαινε να δείς στο παράδειγμα του χαοτικού να δείς αν δουλεύει ...  :Warning:

----------


## nnn

Έσβησαν οι εικόνες και έγιναν links.
Έτσι πρέπει ?

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Τα εβαλαν σε [url] [/url]  :Wink: 

Btw, πλεον στον οπερα, με mask as internet explorer, ο quick editor, εμφανιζεται σωστα  :Clap: 




> όχι εγώ τίς έσβησα για να μην χαλάει το template


Το ειχα αφησει ετσι, για να δειτε το παραδειγμα  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Έσβησαν οι εικόνες και έγιναν links.
> Έτσι πρέπει ?


όχι εγώ τίς έσβησα για να μην χαλάει το template  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Είπα και εγώ τι έγινε ? :Whistle:

----------


## GoofyX

Πρόβλημα εμφάνισης με Opera 9.01 σε Linux. Δείτε συνημμένο.

----------


## turbo3hp

> Πρόβλημα εμφάνισης με Opera 9.01 σε Linux. Δείτε συνημμένο.


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με Firefox 1.5.0.6, σε Windows xp Pro

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Οχι. Δεν ειναι προβλημα. Ετσι ειναι πλεον το thank you box.

----------


## GoofyX

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν «κολλάει» οπτικά.

----------


## turbo3hp

Συμφωνώ.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει. Αν και ισως να ειναι οντως bug.  :Thinking:  

Θα μας πουν σε λιγο.

----------


## katafitos

Η λιστα φιλων υπαρχει στον 3.6?
 γιατι την βλεπω απεν/μενη.

----------


## GoofyX

Σε μένα είναι οκ.

----------


## katafitos

> Σε μένα είναι οκ.


Εννοω την εμφανιση της λιστας φιλων στο προφιλ :Wink:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ναι. Αυτο δεν υπαρχει μετα την αναβαθμιση. Προφανως θα το προσθεσει στην πορεια ο Κακογερακας.  :Wink: 

Btw, αυτο το περιστρεφομενο αντικειμενο την ωρα μιας ενεργειας, ειναι ολοϊδιο με ενα αντιστοιχο στον firefox  :Twisted Evil: 




> clopyright!
> 
>  Και του Novell Suse


Χμμ, προπαγανδα μου μυριζεται... :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι. Αυτο δεν υπαρχει μετα την αναβαθμιση. Προφανως θα το προσθεσει στην πορεια ο Κακογερακας. 
> 
> Btw, αυτο το περιστρεφομενο αντικειμενο την ωρα μιας ενεργειας, ειναι ολοϊδιο με ενα αντιστοιχο στον firefox



clopyright!

Και του  Novell  Suse   :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πρόβλημα εμφάνισης με Opera 9.01 σε Linux. Δείτε συνημμένο.


Fixed είχε ξεμείνει ένα spacer στο tempate....  




> Η λιστα φιλων υπαρχει στον 3.6?
>  γιατι την βλεπω απεν/μενη.


Δεν δουλεύει στην έκδοση 3.6.χ γιατί οι λίστες φίλων άλλαξαν δραστικά (προσθήκη ajax κλπ), όταν θα έχω κάτι έτοιμο θα το προσθέσω  :Wink: 




> Στο index δεν δουλεύει το ruby κουμπί αριστερά, που μας έδειχνε τα αδιάβαστα..


Προστέθηκε ένα νέο εικονίδιο δίπλα απο τον τίλο του forum (νομίζω ότι είναι φανερό ποιο είναι  :Razz:  ) , πατώντας το σας εμφανίζει τα νέα μηνύματα μονάχα απο εκείνο το forum ..  :Wink:

----------


## blend

> Προστέθηκε ένα νέο εικονίδιο δίπλα απο τον τίλο του forum (νομίζω ότι είναι φανερό ποιο είναι  ) , πατώντας το σας εμφανίζει τα νέα μηνύματα μονάχα απο εκείνο το forum ..


Θενκς!  :One thumb up:

----------


## KLG

Aυτό είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, αν και με ξενίζει λίγο στο μάτι. Πολλές φορές το κλικάρω και μετα ξανακλικάρω το φορουμ με τον παλιο τρόπο για να δω τι παίζει.

----------


## hemlock

Σε διορθωση ενος μηνυματος μου ειδα οτι εχει προστεθει και ενα "κουτακι" με την ονομασια "αιτια".
Ποιος ο λογος που το βαλατε???
Αν η αιτια της διορθωσης δεν ειναι καποιο ορθογραφικο λάθος ή προσθεση σχολιου, τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι???
Μηπως δεν υπαρχει αλλη δικαιολογια για τους απλους χρηστες,αλλα ειναι για τους Mods??

----------


## katafitos

Θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει μια προεπισκοπηση της περιγραφης στο download section οταν κανουμε προσθηκη καποιου αρχειου οπως και στην υποβολη ειδησης? 
Ειναι βολικο γιατι αν υπαρχει καποιο ορθογραφικο λαθος το διορθωνουμε κατευθειαν πριν παει υπο εγκριση  :Wink:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συμπληρωσετε αιτια. Αν δεν θελετε να αναφερετε λογο, απλα το αφηνετε κενο  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σε διορθωση ενος μηνυματος μου ειδα οτι εχει προστεθει και ενα "κουτακι" με την ονομασια "αιτια".
> Ποιος ο λογος που το βαλατε???
> Αν η αιτια της διορθωσης δεν ειναι καποιο ορθογραφικο λάθος ή προσθεση σχολιου, τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι???
> Μηπως δεν υπαρχει αλλη δικαιολογια για τους απλους χρηστες,αλλα ειναι για τους Mods??


Στοιχειώδης κανόνες ευγένειας απαιτούν την αναγραφή του λόγου επεξεργασίας ενός μηνύματος για όλους τους χρήστες και όχι μόνο για τους mods ... 






> Θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει μια προεπισκοπηση της περιγραφης στο download section οταν κανουμε προσθηκη καποιου αρχειου οπως και στην υποβολη ειδησης? 
> Ειναι βολικο γιατι αν υπαρχει καποιο ορθογραφικο λαθος το διορθωνουμε κατευθειαν πριν παει υπο εγκριση


Δυστυχώς όχι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα προς το παρόν ..

----------


## turbo3hp

Η ομάδα άμεσης δράσης διόρθωσε τα προβλήματα στο άψε-σβήσε! Thanks EvilHawk.

----------


## WAntilles

> Αν η αιτια της διορθωσης δεν ειναι καποιο ορθογραφικο λάθος ή προσθεση σχολιου, τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι?


Πολλές φορές διορθώνω κάποια μηνύματα χρηστών απλά και μόνο για να κλείσω π.χ. κάποιο tag quote ή bold / size κλπ. που άμα δεν κλείσει είναι μπάχαλο το ποστ.

Ε, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, προσωπικά δεν γράφω πάντα αιτία.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πολλές φορές διορθώνω κάποια μηνύματα χρηστών απλά και μόνο για να κλείσω π.χ. κάποιο tag quote ή bold / size κλπ. που άμα δεν κλείσει είναι μπάχαλο το ποστ.
> 
> Ε, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, προσωπικά δεν γράφω πάντα αιτία.


Σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως ο χρήστης ενημερώνεται αυτόματα με pm και δεν τίθεται θέμα ..  :Wink:

----------


## WandereR

Οποτε μπορέιτε ξαναφτιάχτε και αυτο πλζ.

 Tutorials και προβολή θεμάτων "Γραμμικά -Νεότερα πρώτα" = πρόβλημα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=594241


--Τα tutorials είναι custom hack ή feature του vbull?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Οποτε μπορέιτε ξαναφτιάχτε και αυτο πλζ.
> 
>  Tutorials και προβολή θεμάτων "Γραμμικά -Νεότερα πρώτα" = πρόβλημα
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=594241
> 
> 
> --Τα tutorials είναι custom hack ή feature του vbull?


Ωχχχχ σάμπως θυμάμαι τί είχα κάνει τότε και δούλεψε?  :Embarassed:  
Custom ειναι και είναι ακόμα σε beta στάδιο  .... 
Αν προλάβω θα το φτιάξω σήμερα.

----------


## WandereR

καλα,

Και μια απάντηση του τύπου 
χέστηκε η φοράδα στο αλόνι μες το κατακαλόκαιρο δεκτη θα ήταν!

Σαν ινφο το ποσταρα! :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

@EvilHawk & WAntilles
Γενικα μιλωντας:
Αυτο με το "κουτακι αιτια" το ειδα ως υπερβολη (λιγο!) ,μιας και δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι αμεσα ενδιαφερον για τον καθενα απο οσους θα διαβασουν το Post, να δουν την αιτιολογια γιατι εκανα διορθωση σε αυτα που εγραψα ή αφαιρεσα ή εσβησα...

Οταν ειναι καποιος mod σε stealth και σβηνει-διορθωνει μηνυματα, ειδοποιηση ΔΕΝ περνουμε .Σωστα Evilhawk!!!

----------


## sdikr

> @EvilHawk & WAntilles
> Γενικα μιλωντας:
> Αυτο με το "κουτακι αιτια" το ειδα ως υπερβολη (λιγο!) ,μιας και δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι αμεσα ενδιαφερον για τον καθενα απο οσους θα διαβασουν το Post, να δουν την αιτιολογια γιατι εκανα διορθωση σε αυτα που εγραψα ή αφαιρεσα ή εσβησα...
> 
> * Οταν ειναι καποιος mod σε stealth και σβηνει-διορθωνει μηνυματα, ειδοποιηση ΔΕΝ περνουμε .Σωστα Evilhawk!!!*



Για τα bold,  λάθος,  πέρνεις ειδοποιήση για το κάθε τι.



δεν ειναι υπερβολή το κουτάκι,  σκέψου εσύ να έχεις απαντήσει  σε ενα νήμα σεντόνι,  μετα να βλέπεις  το  edit  by user,  και μετά να ψάχνεις το σεντόνι να δείς τι άλλαξε

----------


## EvilHawk

> @EvilHawk & WAntilles
> Οταν ειναι καποιος mod σε stealth και σβηνει-διορθωνει μηνυματα, ειδοποιηση ΔΕΝ περνουμε .Σωστα Evilhawk!!!


Όχι σε ενημερώνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ...

----------


## odys2008

Δείτε και αυτό (screenshot)

----------


## iJohnnyCash

Και εγώ έτσι βλέπω την αρχική σελίδα 

Πάντως την αιτια στο quick edit την θεωρω πολυ χρησιμη... πιστεύω οτι ειναι θέμα ευγένιας να γράφεις το λόγο που κάνεις edit το μηνυμα σου!

----------


## golity

> Δείτε και αυτό (screenshot)


Και σε εμένα έτσι φαίνεται...  :Thinking:  

ει, ψιτ, εσείς οι από πάνω... help  :Smile:

----------


## hemlock

@odys2008,golity
Σε αυτο το προβλημα αναφερεστε???

----------


## odys2008

> @odys2008,golity
> Σε αυτο το προβλημα αναφερεστε???


Ναι σε αυτό

----------


## golity

> @odys2008,golity
> Σε αυτο το προβλημα αναφερεστε???


Ναι  :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Και εγω το ειχα αυτο χτες. Και λεω μηπως εφταιγε ο οπερα. Αλλα δεν εφταιγε τελικα  :Respekt:

----------


## golity

Στην αρχή δεν το είχα δώσει σημασία και επειδή το είδα φευγαλέα νόμιζα ότι ήταν για να φαίνονται περισσότερες ειδήσεις...

μετά είδα και την απάντηση, άσε και τον χώρο που πιάνει  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

Μηπως πρεπει να παρουμε την κατασταση στα χερια μας παιδια???

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## odys2008

Ναι! Προτείνω άμεση διαγραφή όλων των ειδήσεων!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## golity

> Μηπως πρεπει να παρουμε την κατασταση στα χερια μας παιδια???


Όντως, αντί να είναι εδώ, πλατσουρίζουν στη θάλασσα  :Laughing:

----------


## Lionheart

Βρε παιδια οταν παω εδω http://www.adslgr.com/fahstat/sig/fahsigcust.php για την υπογραφή μου βγάζει το παρακάτω error  οταν πατάω το seeit
error 
Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/local/apache2/httpdocs/fahstat/sig/fahsig.php:403) in /usr/local/apache2/httpdocs/fahstat/sig/fahsig.php on line 404
�PNG  
Για κοιτάξτε το λίγο πλζ!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Όντως, αντί να είναι εδώ, πλατσουρίζουν στη θάλασσα


Υπομονή  :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## WAntilles

Το "κουφό" πρόβλημα με την συγκεκριμένη είδηση στην 1η σελίδα, στο portal, διορθώθηκε.

----------


## hemlock

@Nikoseagle
Μοναχα MODERATORS να μην ξεχασετε να "σηκωσεται" photos απο τα μερη που πηγατε ,σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση θα αποχωρησουμε ως ενδειξη διαμαρτυριας...!!!

----------


## golity

Και ναι, οι the others "από πάνω" κάνανε το θαύμα τους  :Respekt:

----------


## iron_gr

έκανα ένα post εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...947#post715947
αλλά δε μου το βγάζει στο "Your Last Posts (5)" στο usercp.

Edit: [ το παρών, μου το έβγαλε! ]

Υ.Γ.: Δε μου το έβγαλε, επειδή μάλλον είχα ξανακάνει post σε εκείνο το thread...αλλά καλό θα ήταν να αλλάξει αυτό!

----------


## chica_loca

Προσπαθώ να κάνω επεξεργασία της εικόνας προφίλ και συνεχως μου βγάζει μήνυμα vBulettin  : You may not upload animated images  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Προσπαθώ να κάνω επεξεργασία της εικόνας προφίλ και συνεχως μου βγάζει μήνυμα vBulettin  : You may not upload animated images


ειναι κανόνας  εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα.
ΥΓ  ουτε εγώ μπορώ να ανεβάσω  animated  image

----------


## chica_loca

> ειναι κανόνας εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα.
> ΥΓ ουτε εγώ μπορώ να ανεβάσω animated image


Thanks Σπυρο,
Δεν το είχα υπόψη μου αυτό.

----------


## advantix

Ίσως να μην έχει σχέση με την αναβάθμιση του forum αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ως επισκέπτης στο forum, όταν ανοίγω να δω ένα θέμα ανοίγει ποιο γρήγορα σε σχέση με το ίδιο θέμα όταν το ανοίγω ενώ πρώτα έχω κάνει Log in. Η ακόμα και το αντίστροφο για να μην υποθέσετε ότι ήδη έχουν κατέβει στο Temporary Internet files και τα βρήσκει τα αρχεία από εκεί.
Ξέρετε αν οφείλετε κάπου αυτό ?
Η δοκιμή γίνετε την ίδια περίπου στιγμή με διαφορά μέχρι να γίνει σύνδεση - αποσύνδεση.
Σύνδεση έχω Tellas 512.

----------


## lemonidas

Ίσως έχει αναφερθεί , αλλά στα νέα μηνύματα, στη γραμμή που ορίζει τα αδιάβαστα μηνύματα που δεν περιέχουν νεά ποστ, το κειμενάκι αυτής της γραμμής είναι ακόμα στα Αγγλικά (ενώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν στα ελληνικά).  :Smile:

----------


## WandereR

αναζήτηση στο θεμα με ονομα χρήστη

----------


## wintech2003

> Προσπαθώ να κάνω επεξεργασία της εικόνας προφίλ και συνεχως μου βγάζει μήνυμα vBulettin  : You may not upload animated images





> ειναι κανόνας  εδώ και κάποιο διάστημα.
> ΥΓ  ουτε εγώ μπορώ να ανεβάσω  animated  image





> Thanks Σπυρο,
> Δεν το είχα υπόψη μου αυτό.


Τελικά πως το εκανες upload το animated avatar?  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

O επιμένων νικά  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Hengeo

> Τελικά πως το εκανες upload το animated avatar?


Εδώ άλλαξε τίτλο με 354 μηνύματα όταν το όριο είναι 800, σε ένα animated jpg θα είχε πρόβλημα; Άμα έχεις τα μέσα όλα γίνονται...  :Whistle:  

(ναι είναι και ελαφρώς μπιχτή, πως να το κάνουμε δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο προς όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέλη αλλά ο καθένας κάνει το κουμάντο που θέλει στο σπίτι του... :Lips Sealed:  )

----------


## manoulamou

Προφανως αυτο εγινε, οπως και σε πολλα αλλα μελη,
πριν αλλαξει ο τροπος καταμετρησης των μηνυματων
και του status των μελων!
Κι εγω ημουν τοτε advanced member και περιεπεσα 
στην προηγουμενη κατηγορια.
Ο παλιος ειναι αλλιως... :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

> Τελικά πως το εκανες upload το animated avatar?


Τώρα το βλέπω αυτό…

Όπως πιο πανω αναφέρω, δεν μπορούσα να βάλω anime στο ** Επεξεργασίας εικόνας προφίλ* και ΟΧΙ στο * Επεξεργασία avatar . 

Τωρα εάν με την αναβάθμιση του vBulettin, ενεργοποιηθηκε καποιο bug που ειχατε καλυψει στην προηγουμενη εκδοση, θα πρεπει να το κοιταξετε για να μην χρειαζετε να κανετε παρατηρήσεις στους χρηστες που θα επιχειρήσουν κατι τετοιο  :Whistle:   :Smile:  .

Φιλικά , chica.

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=8777&page=79 :Razz:

----------


## GoofyX

Ερώτηση: Το πολλαπλό quote, όταν δηλαδή υπάρχει ο Α με ένα μήνυμα που έχει παράθεση από τον Β μέσα και παραθέτω το μήνυμα του Α με την παράθεση του Β μέσα, έχει καταργηθεί; Ρωτάω, γιατί φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο όταν απαντάς σε κάποιον που απαντάει σε παράθεση και δεν βλέπεις εσύ την προηγούμενη παράθεση (τώρα που διαβάζω το μήνυμα, αυτό το παράθεση πολλές φορές ακούγεται  :Smile: )

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Εμφωλευμενα quotes εννοεις;?




> κατι
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				τετοιο
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Απ'οτι φαινεται, λειτουργει  :Razz:

----------


## GoofyX

> Εμφωλευμενα quotes εννοεις;?
> 
> 
> 
> Απ'οτι φαινεται, λειτουργει


Μάλλον όχι. Πάτησα Παράθεση και βγήκε αυτό.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Α ναι, σωστα. Αυτο βασικα, γινεται σιγουρα στα προσωπικα μηνυματα. Για εδω μαλλον δεν ισχυει.

Αλλα ουτως η αλλως ειναι λιγο κουραστικο να εμφανιζονται πολλαπλα quotes. 

Αν και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις, χρειαζονται, για να ξερει καποιος που δεν ειδε απο την αρχη το νημα, πανω σε ποια αποψη απαντα αυτος που παραθετεις την απαντηση του.

----------


## GoofyX

Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι σε προηγούμενες εκδόσεις υπήρχε η δυνατότητα αυτή. Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα υπάρχει πάντως.

Θα μπορούσε ίσως να μπει ως επιλογή στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου; Τώρα που ανέφερα τον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, μια ματιά να ρίξει κανείς, θα δει ότι σε 2-3 σημεία υπάρχουν αμετάφραστες προτάσεις.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Παντου υπαρχουν ακομα αμεταφραστα strings.  :Wink: 

Ε, δωσε τους λιγο χρονο. Ειναι διακοπες οι ανθρωποι  :Whistle:

----------


## hemlock

Τα δικαιωματα να μας δωσουν στον server και θα την κανουμε αφιλοκερδος την "βρωμοδουλεια"...

----------


## GoofyX

> Παντου υπαρχουν ακομα αμεταφραστα strings. 
> 
> Ε, δωσε τους λιγο χρονο. Ειναι διακοπες οι ανθρωποι


Ε εντάξει, δεν τους έπιασα κι από το λαιμό, ούτε απαίτησα κάτι. Μια υπενθύμιση έκανα.  :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Τα δικαιωματα να μας δωσουν στον server και θα την κανουμε αφιλοκερδος την "βρωμοδουλεια"...


Αυτο το εκαναν παλιοτερα, δινοντας σε οποιους ηθελαν, xml κομματια να μεταφρασουν. Δεν νομιζω να κανουν κατι αντιστοιχο τωρα, γιατι δεν ειναι τοσα πολλα τα strings για μεταφραση  :Smile: 




> Ε εντάξει, δεν τους έπιασα κι από το λαιμό, ούτε απαίτησα κάτι. Μια υπενθύμιση έκανα.


Ναι ρε συ. Δεν σου την ειπα. Απλα αν δεις, παντου αμεταφραστα πραγματα εχει. Δεν τους ξεφυγαν προφανως. Απλα δεν αρχισαν ακομη την μεταφραση  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Ερώτηση: Το πολλαπλό quote, όταν δηλαδή υπάρχει ο Α με ένα μήνυμα που έχει παράθεση από τον Β μέσα και παραθέτω το μήνυμα του Α με την παράθεση του Β μέσα, έχει καταργηθεί; Ρωτάω, γιατί φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο όταν απαντάς σε κάποιον που απαντάει σε παράθεση και δεν βλέπεις εσύ την προηγούμενη παράθεση (τώρα που διαβάζω το μήνυμα, αυτό το παράθεση πολλές φορές ακούγεται )


Nested quotes με το κουμπί παράθεση (πόσο μάλλον πολλαπλή παράθεση) δεν υποστήριζε ούτε το vbulletin 3.5.x (για πιο πριν δεν θυμάμαι).






> Εμφωλευμενα quotes εννοεις;


ΕΛΕΟC με τους ΡΑΜισμούς.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> ΕΛΕΟC με τους ΡΑΜισμούς.


Δεν διαβαζουμε ΡΑΜ  :No no:  

Αυτο το ξερω απο τον προγραμματισμο στο λυκειο και να σου πω, μ'αρεσει σαν λεξη. Μου ακουγεται αρκετα ευηχη.  :Smile: 

Και αρκετα κοντα στην ουσια της αγγλικης λεξης. 

ΡΑΜ-ισμος ειναι ας πουμε, η μεταφραση των widgets σε... "προγραμματιδια" (στον οπερα, δυστυχως  :Evil:  )

----------


## GoofyX

> Nested quotes με το κουμπί παράθεση (πόσο μάλλον πολλαπλή παράθεση) δεν υποστήριζε ούτε το vbulletin 3.5.x (για πιο πριν δεν θυμάμαι).


Ε, τότε στα προσωπικά μηνύματα πως υποστηρίζεται; Απλά πρέπει να είναι απενεργοποιημένη επιλογή.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Μπορεις να το κανεις χειροκινητα, αν δεν βαριεσαι. Ουτως ή αλλως, δεν νομιζω να το χρησιμοποιεις συχνα, οποτε μια στο τοσο, δεν ειναι και τιποτα να το κανεις χειροκινητα  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Ε, τότε στα προσωπικά μηνύματα πως υποστηρίζεται; Απλά πρέπει να είναι απενεργοποιημένη επιλογή.


Όχι-όχι, εγώ δεν εκφράστηκα με σαφήνεια.

Με το χέρι μπορείτε να τα βάλετε, αλλά μόνο με το χέρι.

Αυτόματα, δηλαδή όταν πατάτε παράθεση, τα quotes του αρχικού μηνύματος (και ο,τιδήποτε είναι εσώκλειστο μέσα σε αυτά) αγνοούνται.

----------


## GoofyX

Βασικά, define χέρι. Πως το εννοείς; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω κάνοντας κλικ στο εικονίδιο με το + δίπλα στο παράθεση και μετά στο παράθεση. Αν εννοείς αυτό, τότε και πάλι, nested quotes δεν κάνει. Απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο που στα προσωπικά μηνύματα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή (που για μένα δεν είναι και τόσο σημαντική εκεί), αλλά όχι στα θέματα του φόρουμ.

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι σε προηγούμενες εκδόσεις υπήρχε η δυνατότητα αυτή. Στα προσωπικά μηνύματα υπάρχει πάντως.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε ίσως να μπει ως επιλογή στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου; Τώρα που ανέφερα τον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, μια ματιά να ρίξει κανείς, θα δει ότι σε 2-3 σημεία υπάρχουν αμετάφραστες προτάσεις.


Ειναι δυνατότητα  του vbuletin  η απενεργοποιήση/ενεργοποιήση,   λόγω του ότι κάποιες φόρες  είχαμε  κάτι τεράστια μακρινάρια   απενεργοποιήθηκε στο φόρουμ

Αλλώστε ειναι ελάχιστες οι φορές που θα το χρείαστεις,  και πολλές που απλά ήταν περιτό




> Παντου υπαρχουν ακομα αμεταφραστα strings. 
> 
> Ε, δωσε τους λιγο χρονο. Ειναι διακοπες οι ανθρωποι





> Τα δικαιωματα να μας δωσουν στον server και θα την κανουμε αφιλοκερδος την "βρωμοδουλεια"...




Αμάν ποια τι βιασυνή ειναι αυτή  :Razz:

----------


## Xar

Δεν ειναι προβλημα αλλα για κοιταξτε λιγο να αλλαξετε τα links απ τα downloadas - firewalls. thxxx  :Very Happy:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν ειναι προβλημα αλλα για κοιταξτε λιγο να αλλαξετε τα links απ τα downloadas - firewalls. thxxx


Συνάντησες πρόβλημα με το link κάποιου συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος ?

----------


## hemlock

Αχχχχχ

----------


## ghostnik

Και μένα το ίδιο φίλε μου... οπότε δεν φταίς εσύ !!
Αλήθεια τί έγινε ??

----------


## hemlock

Σηκωσε καμια εικονα γιατι εγω δεν μπορω... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
Επειδη μου την εδωσε στα νευρα ,αντιγραφω οτι βλεπω στο πλαισιο "Γρηγορη απαντηση" το οποιο ΔΕΝ με αφηνει να κανω πανω του κλικ.
"Παρακαλω πατηστε ένα απο τα εικονιδια γρηγορης απαντησης στα παραπανω μηνυματα για να ενεργοποιησεται τη λειτουργια γρηγορης απαντησης."

----------


## ghostnik

Αυτό έννοείς?

----------


## nnn

Για την γρήγορη απάντηση περιμένουμε ανακοίνωση,υπομονή.

----------


## EvilHawk

Εκτός απο την παράθεση τέρμα δεξια υπάρχει και το εικονίδιο για την γρήγορη απάντηση που κανει την ίδια δουλειά γκρινιάρηδες μου ...   :Razz:  

(ούτε δοκιμές δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε ?  :Whistle:  )

----------


## ghostnik

Εεεεε δεν το έιχα προσέξει κάν φίλε Κακο-Γέρακα  :Embarassed:  
Thanx για το tip  :One thumb up:

----------


## hemlock

Διορθωθηκε Evilhawk...
Να που πρεπeι να εισαι παντα σε εγρηγορση (εμενα μου περασε απο το μυαλο οτι ειχατε προβλημα με intruders :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  )

----------


## EvilHawk

Αντε να σας πώ και τα ευχάριστα νέα, παρατηρήσαμε ότι σε ώρες αιχμής υπήρχε μια μικρή πτώση ταχύτητας στο forum, κοιτάξαμε να βελτιώσουμε λιγάκι την κατάσταση με διάφορα κολπάκια και ήδη έχουμε παραγγείλει νέο dedicated server για να μετακομίσουμε σύντομα ...  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

Να τσονταρουμε αν ειναι να ριξεται τον χρονο απο γραψιμο σε γραψιμο ( την ανανεωση υπονοω) στα 10 sec!!!! :Razz:   :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## wintech2003

Πάλι μετακόμιση?

Προς Ελλάδα μερια ποτε θα έρθετε?  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Μάλλον ποτέ, για να μην έχουμε καμμια σχέση με κανένα ISP  :Wink:  
(όχι ότι οι τιμές σε πραγματικά Data Centers είναι λογικές και είναι μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα μας, είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με το uptime εκεί που είμαστε τώρα γιατί να αλλάξουμε?)

----------


## golity

> Αντε να σας πώ και τα ευχάριστα νέα, παρατηρήσαμε ότι σε ώρες αιχμής υπήρχε μια μικρή πτώση ταχύτητας στο forum, κοιτάξαμε να βελτιώσουμε λιγάκι την κατάσταση με διάφορα κολπάκια και ήδη έχουμε παραγγείλει νέο dedicated server για να μετακομίσουμε σύντομα ...


Προτείνω κάτι παραθαλάσσιο σε κάποιο εξωτικό νησί  :Laughing:

----------


## Xar

> Συνάντησες πρόβλημα με το link κάποιου συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος ?


Ναι, το zonealarm οταν παταω για να το κατεβασω με παει ξανα στην σελιδα του download

----------


## katafitos

O χρονος αναζητησης θα παραμεινει 45 δευτεροπεπτα ή αλλαξε λογω αναβαθμισης?  :Whistle:

----------


## satel

Στη σελίδα με τα στατιστικά της ομάδας στο F@H δεν μου φορτώνει την εικόνα με το γράφημα των ημερών.

----------


## hemlock

> O χρονος αναζητησης θα παραμεινει 45 δευτεροπεπτα ή αλλαξε λογω αναβαθμισης?


Hταν στα 30sec (χωρις αναβαθμιση-τωρα ξανα στα 45) και ελπιζουμε να μειωθει ....

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν έγινε καμμια αναβάθμιση ακόμα, ο χρόνος μεταξύ των αναζητήσεων είχε πάει στα 30sec δοκιμαστικά, επανήλθε στην αρχική ρύθμιση και θα παραμείνει στα 45sec για όσο καιρό χρειαστεί.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στη σελίδα με τα στατιστικά της ομάδας στο F@H δεν μου φορτώνει την εικόνα με το γράφημα των ημερών.


Θα το κοιτάξω  :Wink:

----------


## katafitos

> Δεν έγινε καμμια αναβάθμιση ακόμα, ο χρόνος μεταξύ των αναζητήσεων είχε πάει στα 30sec δοκιμαστικά, επανήλθε στην αρχική ρύθμιση και θα παραμείνει στα 45sec για όσο καιρό χρειαστεί.


Λεγωντας αναβαθμιση εννοουσα την vBulletin 3.6  :Embarassed:

----------


## Gordito

Οπως επεξεργαζομουν τις *επιλογες προφιλ* και αφου πατησα το *αποθηκευση αλλαγων* μου αλλαξε την ωρα!!! Δεν νομιζω να το εκανα καταλαθος αλλα μου το πηγε απο GTM +2 σε 
GTM -11!!!!

----------


## euri

Θα μπορούσε να είναι μια κλασσική περίπτωση scrolling ενός drop down menu με τη ροδέλα του ποντικιού  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

> Θα μπορούσε να είναι μια κλασσική περίπτωση scrolling ενός drop down menu με τη ροδέλα του ποντικιού


Λες??? αλλα δε θα το επαιρνα χαμπαρι?
τωρα θα μου πεις,εβλεπα και την Καυλή εκεινη την ωρα :Whistle:  



Off Topic


		Υ.Γ. Ρε παιδια τα διαλιτικα πως μπαινουν???? (σορρυ για το ανορθογραφο αλλα ακομα την εχει :ROFL:   :ROFL:  )

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Και εμενα μου το εκανε ενα διαστημα αυτο. Πιο παλια ομως, πριν την αναβαθμιση σε 3.6.0

----------


## euri

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Υ.Γ. Ρε παιδια τα διαλιτικα πως μπαινουν???? (σορρυ για το ανορθογραφο αλλα ακομα την εχει  )


Shift+τόνος, το αφήνεις, πατάς το φωνήεν που θέλεις να διαλυθεί  :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Υπαρχει και το shift+w για διαλυτικα με τονο.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στη σελίδα με τα στατιστικά της ομάδας στο F@H δεν μου φορτώνει την εικόνα με το γράφημα των ημερών.


Fixed!  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

Προστέθηκε το πολύ ωραίο feature του άμεσου link  για να φαίνονται τα πιο πρόσφατα μηνύματα. Αυτό το feature όμως, χρησιμοποιεί το search engine το οποίο έχει το χρονικό περιθώριο αναζήτησης οπότε αν κάποιος πατήσει το ένα μετά το άλλο αυτά τα links για background tabs, θα πάρει να μηνύματα της αναμονής. Γίνεται να αφαιρεθεί η αναμονή απ'αυτό το feature?

----------


## chatasos

Ίσως λίγο  :Offtopic:  

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο (spam blocking?), δεν λαμβάνω email ειδοποίσης μετά την χτεσινή "προβληματική" αναβάθμιση................το ψάχνω...

----------


## wintech2003

Μηπως το κόβει ο mail server σου διοτι δεν έχει PTR record η IP του server?

----------


## EvilHawk

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι η forthnet μας εχει βάλει σε spam list κατά λάθος....

----------


## wintech2003

Υπάρχουν 2-3 spam lists που το έχουν listed το C class στο οποίο ανήκει η IP του ADSLgr.com Server.

Αν ο mail server του chatasos χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο απο αυτά τότε ισως εκει να ειναι το πρόβλημα.

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/ip4r.ch?ip=209.190.6.242

ΥΓ: Μ@λ@κια που κόβουν όλο το C class τα περισσότερα spam lists, εξαιτίας μονο μιας abusive IP...

----------


## 8anos

υπαρχει προβλημα με την επεξεργασια και δημιουργια μηνυματων σε οπερα στα windows.
Δεν λειτουργει ο επεξεργαστης κειμενου (ετσι δεν λεγεται;  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## EvilHawk

> υπαρχει προβλημα με την επεξεργασια και δημιουργια μηνυματων σε οπερα στα windows.
> Δεν λειτουργει ο επεξεργαστης κειμενου (ετσι δεν λεγεται;  )


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς δεν λειτουργεί ? 
Δοκίμασες να κάνεις ένα hard refresh (Ctrl+F5) τον browser σου για να κατεβάσει πάλι τα javascripts?

----------


## EvilHawk

Χμμμμ απο ότι βλέπω δεν έχετε προβλήματα απο την μεταφορά του server ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## NeK

Πρέπει να έχετε παρατηρήσει αρκετά αυξημένες ταχύτητες/απόκριση με την αναβάθμιση και όλο το optimization που κάναμε. Σωστά;

----------


## nnn

> Πρέπει να έχετε παρατηρήσει αρκετά αυξημένες ταχύτητες/απόκριση με την αναβάθμιση και όλο το optimization που κάναμε. Σωστά;


Σωστά,ακόμα και με 500 + χρήστες η απόκριση είναι άμεση.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## 8anos

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς δεν λειτουργεί ? 
> Δοκίμασες να κάνεις ένα hard refresh (Ctrl+F5) τον browser σου για να κατεβάσει πάλι τα javascripts?


Το εκανα αδειασα και την cache και επιμενει.
Θα ποσταρω και στο θεμα του οπερα για να δω αν εχει και αλλος το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Κανε mask as internet explorer...

Δεξι κλικ σε κενο σημειο του site, edit site preferences ->Network -> Browser Identification, βαλ'το mask as internet explorer, οκ μετα και κανε refresh με ctrl+F5

----------


## EvilHawk

> O χρονος αναζητησης θα παραμεινει 45 δευτεροπεπτα ή αλλαξε λογω αναβαθμισης?


O χρόνος μεταξύ των αναζητήσεων μειώθηκε στα 30 sec ..  :One thumb up:

----------


## hemlock

right you are Evilhawk!!!!!!!!! :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Worthy:

----------


## 8anos

> Κανε mask as internet explorer...
> 
> Δεξι κλικ σε κενο σημειο του site, edit site preferences ->Network -> Browser Identification, βαλ'το mask as internet explorer, οκ μετα και κανε refresh με ctrl+F5


Δυστηχως δεν δουλευει.
Τωρα σας γραφω απο firefox
ανεβασα την αναφορα της κονσολας σφαλματων του οπερα αν σας βοηθα.


που ειναι ο no_logo ρε παιδια;  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ανέβασε τα images στο μήνυμα σου σαν attachments για να μην μας τρελλάνει το imageshack στα popups ..  :Wink:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Ανέβασε τα images στο μήνυμα σου σαν attachments για να μην μας τρελλάνει το imageshack στα popups ..


Οταν κατι το ανεβαζεις στο image shack, σου επιστρεφει  9 links

Thumbnail for Websites 

Thumbnail for forums (1)

Thumbnail for forums (2)

Link back to ImageShack

Hotlink for forums (1)

Hotlink for forums (2)

Hotlink for Websites 

Show image to friends

*Direct link to image*

Οι περισσοτεροι, επιλεγουν παντα ενα απο τα παραπανω λινκ, εκτος του *Direct link to image*, την τελευταια επιλογη δηλαδη, η οποια δεν εμφανιζει banners του image shack.

Το *Direct link to image* παντα να επιλεγουν  :Wink:

----------


## ghostnik

> Πρέπει να έχετε παρατηρήσει αρκετά αυξημένες ταχύτητες/απόκριση με την αναβάθμιση και όλο το optimization που κάναμε. Σωστά;


Ρε παιδιά το site πετάει !!!  :Clap:  
Μέχρι τώρα όταν ήταν γύρω στα 300 άτομα είτε μέλη είτε επισκέπτες σερνόταν !

Μπράβο άξιζε τελικά το downtime (μάς έπιασαν κάτι στερητικά αλλά χαλάλι !)

Keep up the good work  :Respekt:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Στο site παντως, αξιζει να προστεθει ενα donation system, γιατι πραγματικα το αξιζετε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## 8anos

κατι παιζει με τον υπολογιστη στην δουλεια.  :Thinking:  
Στο σπιτι ο οπερα δουλευει μια χαρα στα windows...

----------


## Hengeo

Παρατήρησα ότι στον πίνακα ελέγχου στα 5 πιο πρόφατα μηνύματα εμφανίζει σαν πιο καινούργιο ένα που έστειλα στις 29/8, σα να έχει μπλοκάρει δηλάδη και να μην λαμβάνει υπόψιν όσα μηνύματα έστειλα από τότε. Το ctrl-f5 δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα. Μου έχει διαφύγει κάτι ή όντως κάποιο κόλλημα παίζει;  :Thinking:

----------


## katafitos

> Παρατήρησα ότι στον πίνακα ελέγχου στα 5 πιο πρόφατα μηνύματα εμφανίζει σαν πιο καινούργιο ένα που έστειλα στις 29/8, σα να έχει μπλοκάρει δηλάδη και να μην λαμβάνει υπόψιν όσα μηνύματα έστειλα από τότε. Το ctrl-f5 δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα. Μου έχει διαφύγει κάτι ή όντως κάποιο κόλλημα παίζει;


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι στα τελευταια 5 μηνυματα σου βγαζει τα threads που εχεις ποσταρει για πρωτη φορα μονο. Αρα απο τις 29/8 μεχρι σημερα δεν πρεπει λογικα να εχεις ποσταρει σε νεα threads.. Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος...

----------


## BlueChris

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει... όλο ο site είναι ΟΚ αλλά σε όλες τις σελίδες ενώ δείχνουν φορτωμένες κανονικά ο firefox κάτω περιμένει σε όλες τις σελίδες κάτι από google analitics να φορτώσει..... σε όλες τις σελίδες συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## katafitos

> Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει... όλο ο site είναι ΟΚ αλλά σε όλες τις σελίδες ενώ δείχνουν φορτωμένες κανονικά ο firefox κάτω περιμένει σε όλες τις σελίδες κάτι από google analitics να φορτώσει..... σε όλες τις σελίδες συμβαίνει αυτό.


Δες παρακατω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ics#post716722

----------


## Hengeo

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι στα τελευταια 5 μηνυματα σου βγαζει τα threads που εχεις ποσταρει για πρωτη φορα μονο. Αρα απο τις 29/8 μεχρι σημερα δεν πρεπει λογικα να εχεις ποσταρει σε νεα threads.. Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος...


Όντως αυτό ήταν τελικά. Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση  :Smile:

----------


## advantix

Παρατηρώ ότι στα "Θέματα που παρακολουθείτε" μου βγάζει με έντονα γράμματα αυτά που έχουν κάποιες νέες δημοσιεύσεις. Πατάω το κουμπί για να πάω στο νέο πρώτο μήνυμα και διαβάζω όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι το τέλος και οκ. 
Όμως αν ξαναγυρίσω και πάλι στο "Θέματα που παρακολουθείτε" μου τα έχει και πάλι ότι δεν τα έχω διαβάσει με έντονα γράμματα. Πατώντας και πάλι το κουμπί για να πάω στο νέο πρώτο μήνυμα μου το δείχνει ως διαβασμένο ->  <- Γιατί δεν ξε-μπολντάρωνται και δείχνουν ότι δεν έχουν σναγνωσθεί ?

----------


## metalmike

> υπαρχει προβλημα με την επεξεργασια και δημιουργια μηνυματων σε οπερα στα windows.
> Δεν λειτουργει ο επεξεργαστης κειμενου (ετσι δεν λεγεται;  )


Φιλε το εχω κι εγω αυτο το προβλημα και δεν το κανει μονο σε αυτο το φορουμ αλλα σε ολα οσα μπαινω,υπαρχει προβλημα με την javascript!Το περιεργο ειναι πως μερικες φορες φτιαχνει απο μονο του και δουλευει!

----------


## mondeo

Εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το εξής κουφό:Όταν κάνω login σε μερικές σελίδες είναι όλα καλά και μπορώ να κάνω post reply ενώ σε άλλες μου λέει πως δεν έχω συνδεθεί και δεν μπορώ να γράψω.Και ξαναπροσπαθώ να συνδεθώ αλλά δεν με συνδέει με τίποτα.Μιλάω γιά διάφορες σελίδες του forum την ίδια χρονική στιγμή.Γιά παράδειγμα εδώ γράφω τώρα κανονικά,ενώ εδώ δεν μπορώ.Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το εξής κουφό:Όταν κάνω login σε μερικές σελίδες είναι όλα καλά και μπορώ να κάνω post reply ενώ σε άλλες μου λέει πως δεν έχω συνδεθεί και δεν μπορώ να γράψω.Και ξαναπροσπαθώ να συνδεθώ αλλά δεν με συνδέει με τίποτα.Μιλάω γιά διάφορες σελίδες του forum την ίδια χρονική στιγμή.Γιά παράδειγμα εδώ γράφω τώρα κανονικά,ενώ εδώ δεν μπορώ.Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα;


Τέτοια προβλήματα εξαφανίζονται με την διαγρaφή των cookies. Αν χρησιμοποιείς firefox κλείσε όλα τα tabs (εκτός απο ένα) & απλά πάτησε το αποσύνδεση, για τον ΙΕ μπορείς να βρείς οδηγίες διαγραφής των cookies στο FAQ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/faq.php

----------


## Gordito

Παιδια εχω πολυ αργες ταχυτητες στο site,δεν ξεπερναω με τιποτα τα 3-4kbps μονο εδω συμβαινει αυτο.... :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν φταίει το site γι αυτό, μάλλον πρόβλημα του provider σου είναι ...  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν φταίει το site γι αυτό, μάλλον πρόβλημα του provider σου είναι ...


 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## mondeo

> Τέτοια προβλήματα εξαφανίζονται με την διαγρaφή των cookies. Αν χρησιμοποιείς firefox κλείσε όλα τα tabs (εκτός απο ένα) & απλά πάτησε το αποσύνδεση, για τον ΙΕ μπορείς να βρείς οδηγίες διαγραφής των cookies στο FAQ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/faq.php



Μaxthon χρησιμοποιώ.Διέγραψα τα cookies αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

----------


## mondeo

Τα προβλήματα συνεχίζονται.Εδώ ποστάρω κανονικά ενώ εδώ μου ζητάει login και όσες φορές κι αν το κάνω είμαι offline.

----------


## WandereR

Ποια url πατάς?
αν δεν πατάς την default (*www*.adslgr.com) η javascipt σε προωθεί στο κανονικό με αποτελεσμα τα cookies σου να μην λειτουργουν, αφου δημιουργηθηκαν για άλλο site

----------


## mondeo

Μόλις τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να ποστάρω στην πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ που άνοιξα σήμερα.Εκεί που δεν μπορούσα χθές να ποστάρω-στην πρώτη σελίδα που άνοιξα χθές-σήμερα μπορώ κανονικά.
Τι κουφό είναι αυτό;
Υ.Γ.Έχω ρυθμίσει το Maxthon να διαγράφει τα cookies στο κλείσιμο.Όσες φορές κι άν τα διέγρψα,δεν έκανα τίποτα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μόλις τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να ποστάρω στην πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ που άνοιξα σήμερα.Εκεί που δεν μπορούσα χθές να ποστάρω-στην πρώτη σελίδα που άνοιξα χθές-σήμερα μπορώ κανονικά.
> Τι κουφό είναι αυτό;
> Υ.Γ.Έχω ρυθμίσει το Maxthon να διαγράφει τα cookies στο κλείσιμο.Όσες φορές κι άν τα διέγρψα,δεν έκανα τίποτα.


Κάνε κανονικά login ή όπως είσαι τώρα,  πήγαινε σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα και αν σου δείχνει ότι δεν είσαι συνδεδεμένος πάτα ctrl+F5 και πές μου άν συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα ...

----------


## mondeo

Βρήκα άλλη λύση.Μόλις μπω κάνω αμέσως login στην αρχική σελίδα και όλα καλά.Το Ctrl+F5 θα το κοιτάξω αύριο.

----------


## harris

Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει μόνο σε εμένα, αν φταίει ξαφνικά ο FF, ή η γραμμή μου ή ό,τι άλλο... 

Εδώ και λίγη ώρα οι περισσότερες σελίδες του forum εμφανίζονται κενές... απλά μία λευκή σελίδα, και κυρίως η σελίδα με τα "νέα μηνύματα". Θέλει αρκετά refresh για να βγει η σελίδα, και ειδικά με την σελίδα νέων μηνυμάτων είναι τραγικά σπαστικό αφού εμφανίζει κανονικά ότι "μου υπολείπονται Χ δευτερόλεπτα για να ξαναπροσπαθήσω" και όταν ξαναπροσπαθώ εμφανίζεται κενή η σελίδα... και το refresh φέρνει ξανά-μανά ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω τα νέα μηνύματα παρά σε Χ δεύτερα...

Έκλεισα / ξανάνοιξα τον Firefox τα ίδια... μέχρι και reboot έκανα, τα ίδια!

Την ίδια ώρα, από ΙΕ πήρα το εξής προσπαθόντας να δω την αρχική σελίδα:



```
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end, expecting ')' in /var/www/html/forum/includes/class_core.php on line 349
```

 :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Me too.
Το ψάχνουμε  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

εμενα μονο τα νεα μηνυματα δεν μου βγαζει-white page :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Αντε μπραβο γιατι σε λιγο θα αρχιζα να βριζω τον ... ΟΤΕ :Razz:  
που μου εκανε σημερα την πρωτοβουλη αναβαθμιση.
Οτι αναζητηση και να εκανα μου εβγαζε λευκη σελιδα,
και με τους 3 browsers, μεχρι και τις ρυθμισεις κοιταξα.
Ακομα και σε μερικες απαντησεις μου, το κανει αυτο!

----------


## sotos65

Μία από τα ίδια, λευκή σελίδα στα "νέα μηνύματα", με firefox αλλά και opera...

----------


## ghostnik

Και μένα το ίδιο με FF, Opera και IE.
Κοψοχολιάστηκα  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Παντως καντε κατι οσο μπορειτε πιο γρηγορα
γιατι μολις ελαβα 4(τεσσερα) ταυτοσημα  προσωπικα μηνυματα.
Ο φιλος/μελος νομιζε προφανως οτι δεν εγινε η αποστολη και τα ξαναστειλε :Wink:  
Κι εγω προσπαθω να τα σβησω και με πεταει εξω!
Αν συνεχιστει το bug θα επιβαρυνθει πολυ το συστημα!

----------


## sdikr

Χαλαρώστε!!

ο ΟΤΕ  φταίει  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Χαλαρώστε!!
> 
> ο ΟΤΕ  φταίει



 :Respekt:  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Κοιτα να δεις. Το πιο χρησιμο λινκ βρηκε να εχει προβλημα. 

Δεν μπορουσε να μην λειτουργουν τα moderation links;  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Κοιτα να δεις. Το πιο χρησιμο λινκ βρηκε να εχει προβλημα. 
> 
> Δεν μπορουσε να μην λειτουργουν τα moderation links;


Έχουμε και emergency manual moderating links  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Έχουμε και emergency manual moderating links


Κι αυτα στην πυρα τοτε  :Respekt:

----------


## harris

> Me too.
> Το ψάχνουμε


Φαίνεται να λύθηκε το θέμα! Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## katafitos

Ηθελα να ρωτησω για τα attachments
Εστω εχω ανεβασει σε ενα μηνυμα μια photo. Για να χρησιμοποιησω παλι την ιδια σε αλλο μηνυμα αντι να εισαγω το url, μπορω να την εισαγω παλι με 


```
[attach]attachmentID[/attach]
```

και να βγει ως thumbnail?

Στο παρακατω μηνυμα δεν μου βγηκε 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=220

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ηθελα να ρωτησω για τα attachments
> Εστω εχω ανεβασει σε ενα μηνυμα μια photo. Για να χρησιμοποιησω παλι την ιδια σε αλλο μηνυμα αντι να εισαγω το url, μπορω να την εισαγω παλι με 
> 
> 
> ```
> [attach]attachmentID[/attach]
> ```
> 
> και να βγει ως thumbnail?
> ...


όχι δεν μπορείς τα attach tag δουλεόυν μόνο με τα γραφικά που ανήουν στο ίδιο μήνυμα, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις όμως το omg tag ..

----------


## katafitos

> όχι δεν μπορείς τα attach tag δουλεόυν μόνο με τα γραφικά που ανήουν στο ίδιο μήνυμα, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις όμως το omg tag ..


thanx Evil

Αν το εισαγουμε με img tag πως μπορουμε να φροντισουμε να μην ξεφυγουν τα ορια της σελιδας?

----------


## EvilHawk

> thanx Evil
> 
> Αν το εισαγουμε με img tag πως μπορουμε να φροντισουμε να μην ξεφυγουν τα ορια της σελιδας?


προσωρινά δεν μπορούμε ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Takis_Kal

Εδω και 2 μερες εχω προβλημα με το σαιτ. Πολες φορες δυσκολα μπαινω και οταν μπαινω συχνα κολαει π.χ. οταν οταν γραφω μια απαντηση κλπ και ολα αυτα χωρις να κατεβαζω τιποτα .

----------


## apok

Μονο εδώ το έχεις παρατηρήσει?
Έχεις καθαρίσει cockies κτλ?

----------


## golity

Τι έγινε και από τις 22:00 το adslgr ήταν εκτός;  :Thinking:

----------


## blend

Υπομονή παιδιά. Οι αρμόδιοι εργάζονται σκληρά για ένα καλύτερο αύριο...

 :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Έχουμε μπλέξει βρε παιδιά με τους Αμερικανούς, δεν τους κόβει καθόλου...

Ειχαμε προγραμματίσει αναβάθμιση hardware και προσθήκη άλλων 2GB μνήμης, στις 22:00 κλείσαμε το forum και πήραμε backup για προληπτικούς λόγους. 

Στίς 22:30 κατέβηκε ο server απο τον τεχνικό για να αλλάξει motherboard, να προσθέσει την μνήμη, να κάνει εγκατάσταση λειτουργικού  και να βάλει τον παλιό δίσκο δίσκο σαν δεύτερο για να μεταφέρουμε το site ...

Εεεε όσο τα κάνατε εσείς , τα έκανε και αυτός σωστά! Αντί να αλλάξει motherboard όπως μας είπε , έστησε τελείως διαφορετικό κουτί, έκανε εγκατάσταση λάθος λειτουργικό και ξέχασε να βάλει τον δίσκο για να μεταφέρουμε τα αρχεία.

Απο τίς 23:30 μέχρι τώρα αναλωθήκαμε σε ανταλλαγή email για να βρούμε το τι ακριβώς είχε γίνει, ο τεχνικός άρχισε τα μισόλογα και στο τέλος όταν είδε ότι δεν καθαρίζει και πλησιάζει η ώρα να σχολάσει μας είπε το τί είχε γίνει. Τελικά τον υποχρεώσαμε να σηκώσει πάλι το παλιό μηχάνημα αφού δεν είχε πειράξει τίποτα σε αυτό και προγραμματίσαμε να γίνει αύριο η αναβάθμιση.  ELEOC ...

----------


## golity

> Υπομονή παιδιά. Οι αρμόδιοι εργάζονται σκληρά για ένα καλύτερο αύριο...


Ναι άλλα και εμάς μας πιάνουν τα στερητικά μας...

άσε που είναι δύσκολο να βρεις υποκατάστατο  :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		Ένα καλύτερο αύριο για τον ΟΤΕ;  :Razz: 



EDIT:
Που θα πάει *EvilHawk*, θα στρώσει  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Έχουμε μπλέξει βρε παιδιά με τους Αμερικανούς, δεν τους κόβει καθόλου...


Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
 Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!
Δεν θα ξαναβρίσω τον πΟΤΕ!

 :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Μα που τους κονομησατε αυτους, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω  :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Απανω που πανηγυρισαμε για την βελτιωση της ταχυτητας εμφανισης
και οχι μονον μετα την αναβαθμιση του site
εχουμε και τα Αμερικανακια να μας δημιουργουν στερητικα!
Μηπως ειναι πρακτορες/προβοκατορες του ... νεου ΟΤΕ? :Razz: 
ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ!!!

----------


## GoofyX

Παιδιά, τρώει μερικές φορές κάτι φλασιές ο Opera με το site, που κάνεις κλικ και περιμένεις, περιμένεις, κ.ο.κ. και δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα στο τέλος. Παρατήρησε κανείς παρόμοια συμπεριφορά; Μου συνέβη μόλις πριν 10' (και άλλες 2-3 φορές ακόμα, αλλά δυστυχώς δε θυμάμαι πότε).

----------


## katafitos

Αυτο μου εχει συμβει αρκετες φορες και εγω με opera οπως ο GoofyX 

και κατι αλλο αν σε ενα μηνυμα που σε εχουν ευχαριστησει, κανεις επεξεργασια μηνυματος, μολις τελειωσεις, εξαφανιζονται τα ονοματα που σε ευχαριστησαν. Βεβαια εμφανιζονται παλι οταν ξαναφορτωσεις την σελιδα

----------


## GoofyX

Katafite, άλλη φορά που θα έχω πρόβλημα, θα ρωτάω εσένα πρώτα.  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Σου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;

----------


## katafitos

> Katafite, άλλη φορά που θα έχω πρόβλημα, θα ρωτάω εσένα πρώτα.  
> 
> Σου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;


Θα το αλλαξω σε katafitozilla μου φαινεται  :Razz:  

Μου εχει τυχει αρκετες φορες. Παταω και δεν φορτωνει τιποτα. Ωσπου βγαινω εντελως και ξαναμπαινω μετα απο κανενα 5-10 λεπτο. Συνηθως καθαριζα τα private data αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο βοηθουσε το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.

----------


## GoofyX

Την επόμενη φορά που θα στο κάνει, κλείσει και άνοιξε τον browser και ξαναδοκίμασε. Ίσως είναι πρόβλημα του Opera τελικά.

----------


## EvilHawk

To πιο πιθανό είναι να πέσατε επάνω σε κανένα restart του apache σήμερα, κάνω ακόμα fine tuning και δοκιμές σε παραμέτρους ...  :Wink:

----------


## Patentman

Θα ηθελα πατωντας το λινκ του θεματος/νηματος (απο τα οποια παρακολουθω) στον πινακα ελεγχου να με πηγαινει στο πρωτο αδιαβαστο μηνυμα.

----------


## harris

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Πατεντάνθρωπο... εξάλλου αν θέλω να πάω στην πρώτη σελίδα, πατώ τον αριθμό σελίδας δίπλα  :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

+1 και από μενα σχετικα με αυτό το θεμα..
Εχω βεβαια την εντυπωση ότι πριν από την αναβαθμιση, αυτό που ζηταμε τωρα να γινει ηταν εφικτο.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

@Patentman, @harris, @chica_loca
Το μπλε κουτάκι που είναι στην αρχή από τον τίτλο του θέματος το κάνει

----------


## chica_loca

> @Patentman, @harris, @chica_loca
> Το μπλε κουτάκι που είναι στην αρχή από τον τίτλο του θέματος το κάνει


Δεν το ‘χα προσεξει αυτό  :Embarassed:   …

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Υπάρχεί το ίδιο κουμπάκι και στην λίστα με τα θέματα οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να πατάς τον τίτλο καθόλου

----------


## Patentman

Γινεται ομως να κανει την ιδια λειτουργια το κανονικο λινκ του νηματος και να μην πρεπει να παταω το (μικρο) κουμπακι;

----------


## chica_loca

> Υπάρχεί το ίδιο κουμπάκι και στην λίστα με τα θέματα οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να πατάς τον τίτλο καθόλου


και αυτο  :Wink:  ..

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γινεται ομως να κανει την ιδια λειτουργια το κανονικο λινκ του νηματος και να μην πρεπει να παταω το (μικρο) κουμπακι;


Όχι γιατί ο τίτλος του θέματος, όπως παντού στο forum, σε πάει στην αρχή του θέματος.  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Όχι γιατί ο τίτλος του θέματος, όπως παντού στο forum, σε πάει στην αρχή του θέματος.


Για το μπλε κουτάκι το ήξερα, αλλά είναι πιο λειτουργικό αυτό που ζητάμε νομίζω  :Wink: 

Αν δεν γίνεται δεν είναι και τόσο κακό πάντως  :Wink: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ολα θεμα συνηθειας ειναι harri. Με την 2-3 φορα θα συνηθισεις να πατας το κουτακι  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Ολα θεμα συνηθειας ειναι harri. Με την 2-3 φορα θα συνηθισεις να πατας το κουτακι



Ξέχασες τα μηδενικά δίπλα  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Λολ. Δεν εβαλα μεγαλυτερο αριθμο, για να μην σε θιξω  :Razz:  

Αλλα αφου επιμενεις....  :Laughing:

----------


## odd

Από ότι βλέπω στην αριστερή στήλη μπήκαν 2 νέες ενότητες *Modem Reviews* και *Αρθρα* τα οποία έχουν 3-4 τυχαία άρθρα το καθένα. Νομίζω θα πρεπε να οδηγούν με λινκ στις αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες. Δηλαδή Modem Reviews και Άρθρα.

----------


## manoulamou

Ποιο μελος ηταν που ειχε κανει προταση για κατι σαν το tip της ημερας?
(νομιζω η *chica_loca* :Thinking:  )Edit: [ σωστα θυμομουν ] :One thumb up:  
E απ ο,τι ειδα τωρα καθε που ανοιγεις μια σελιδα
εμφανιζεται _ενα σετακι απο τους χρησιμους οδηγους/αρθρα
διαφορετικο καθε φορα_, κανω λαθος?

----------


## chica_loca

> Ποιο μελος ηταν που ειχε κανει προταση για κατι σαν το tip της ημερας?
> (νομιζω η chica_loca )
> E απ ο,τι ειδα τωρα καθε που ανοιγεις μια σελιδα
> εμφανιζεται ενα σετακι απο τους χρησιμους οδηγους/αρθρα
> διαφορετικο καθε φορα, κανω λαθος?


Ναι εγω το χα προτεινει αλλα μαλλον δεν ειχε αρεσει στους «Μεγα Μαγιστρους» η ιδεα :Whistle:   …

Κατι άλλο, με τα καινουργια(αρθρα/modem rev.) που εχουν πρεστεθει , εχουν κανει λιγο ανακατεμα την υποθεση, μιας και πρεπει να ψαχνεις τον πινακα ελεγχου μετα από αυτά. Και είναι λιγο αντιλειτουργικο!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Από ότι βλέπω στην αριστερή στήλη μπήκαν 2 νέες ενότητες *Modem Reviews* και *Αρθρα* τα οποία έχουν 3-4 τυχαία άρθρα το καθένα. Νομίζω θα πρεπε να οδηγούν με λινκ στις αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες. Δηλαδή Modem Reviews και Άρθρα.


Σωστή παρατήρηση, το διόρθωσα.  :Wink:  





> εμφανιζεται _ενα σετακι απο τους χρησιμους οδηγους/αρθρα
> διαφορετικο καθε φορα_, κανω λαθος?


Ναι εμφανίζονται 3 τυχαία άρθρα κάθε φορά...  :Wink:  




> Κατι άλλο, με τα καινουργια(αρθρα/modem rev.) που εχουν πρεστεθει , εχουν κανει λιγο ανακατεμα την υποθεση, μιας και πρεπει να ψαχνεις τον πινακα ελεγχου μετα από αυτά. Και είναι λιγο αντιλειτουργικο!


Διορθώθηκε και αυτό ..  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Δυστυχώς, στην Opera, δεν φαίνεται σωστά  :Sad: 

Γνωρίζω την γνώμη σας για την όπερα όμως, και μπορείτε να κατευθύνετε τα παράπονά σας εδώ  :Smile: 

Στον ΙΕ φαίνεται κάπως καλύτερα αλλά εξακολουθούν να φαίνονται "φαγωμένα" γράμματα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δυστυχώς, στην Opera, δεν φαίνεται σωστά 
> 
> Γνωρίζω την γνώμη σας για την όπερα όμως, και μπορείτε να κατευθύνετε τα παράπονά σας εδώ 
> 
> Στον ΙΕ φαίνεται κάπως καλύτερα αλλά εξακολουθούν να φαίνονται "φαγωμένα" γράμματα.


Nαι είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα, θα το διορθώσουμε άμεσα .  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

Nα ενα προβλημα που εχουμε αρκετοι οπως φαινεται Opera users

Edit: [ Με προλαβε ο Shakiraκιας εδω :ROFL:  ]

----------


## advantix

Γιατί δεν μπορώ να δω τα Στατιστικά forum ενώ υπάρχει η επιλογή από τα αριστερά του menu ?
Μου λέει ότι δεν σας επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα.

----------


## Gordito

Επαληθευω οτι "παιζει" σωστα ο Οπερα,μα κατευθειαν το λυσατε??? :Razz:  
*@BlindG*
Οριστε και απευθειας απαντηση απο τον Owner :Razz:

----------


## chica_loca

> Γιατί δεν μπορώ να δω τα Στατιστικά forum ενώ υπάρχει η επιλογή από τα αριστερά του menu ?
> Μου λέει ότι δεν σας επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα.


Εάν θυμαμαι καλα,  πρεπει να εχεις ξεπερασει τα 100( ή 120) μηνυματα για να μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση στα στατιστικα του φορουμ!

----------


## chica_loca

Τα συνημμενα αρχεια *(Πινακας ελεγχου χρηστη -> συνημμενα αρχεια που ανεβασε ο/η χρηστης)* δεν φαινονται , παρα μονο τα στατιστικα .

----------


## ghostnik

Όταν κάνεις επεξεργασία ένα μύνημά σου δεν υπάρχει πλέον το εικονίδιο για την εισαγωγή των tags OFFTOPIC ,SPOILER, EDIT, PRESS και smilies. 
Έκανα κάτι εγώ λάθος ή έτσι είναι ???

----------


## blend

Νομίζω υπάρχουν αυτά, αν επιλέξεις τον "επεξεργαστή κειμένου".

----------


## ghostnik

Εννοείς στις επιλογές => Επιλογή τύπου επεξεργαστή κειμένου ??
Εκεί έχω βάλει το Κοινός Επεξεργαστής κειμένου με επιπλέον δυνατότητες. Δεν το άλλαξα δηλαδή και δεν μου τα βγάζει πλέον.
Πρέπει να βάλω το WSYSIWYG ?

----------


## blend

Γιες! Αλλά και πάλι, όταν πατάς "επεξεργασία" να επιλέγεις μετά το "επεξεργαστής κειμένου".

Για κάποιο λόγο, απο μόνος του δεν βγαίνει.  :Thinking:

----------


## ghostnik

Πρίν με την ίδια επιλογή μου έβγαζε το παραθυράκι όπως της γρήγορης απάντησης.
Πάντως όταν πατάω "Επεξεργασία" => "Επεξεργαστής Κειμένου" με βγάζει κανονικά στον full επεξεργαστή όπως δηλαδη όταν κάνεις "απάντηση" σε κάποιο μύνημα  :What..?:

----------


## blend

Δεν ξέρω αν προέκυψε κάτι με την αναβάθμιση... Θα μας πουν τα παιδιά το πρωί.

----------


## manoulamou

*(1)
Στην απλη επεξεργασια (τροποποιηση) ενος ηδη δημοσιευμενου μηνυματος
μετα την χθεσινη αναβαθμιση δεν εμφανιζονται  πλεον τα smilies στο μενου. 
Αν καποιος θελει να προσθεσει πρεπει να παει στην επεξεργασια κειμενου.*

(2) Σημερα παρατηρησα στον _πινακα ελεγχου 
Tα τελευταία θέματα σας (5)    (Εμφάνιση των θεμάτων μου)_ 
το τοπικ <<Τι συμβαινει με το e-shop? >> ειναι σε (2) θεσεις. Παρ ολο που ηδη μεταφερθηκε
σε αλλο sub-forum παραμενει (σαν ιχνος) και στην παλια του θεση.
Ποτε σβηνεται οριστικα και ενημερωνονται οι καταλογοι?

----------


## GoofyX

Ερώτηση: Στα εργαλεία θεμάτων, η επιλογή Σημείωσε το φόρουμ σαν διαβασμένο δεν κάνει refresh τη σελίδα; Βλέπω ότι θέτει (μάλλον) ως αναγνωσμένα τα θέματα, αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος.

----------


## GoofyX

Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, στα Συνημμένα αρχεία δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα!! Πού είναι τα συνημμένα, ο-ε-ο;

Edit: [ Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, διορθώθηκε... ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τα συνημμενα αρχεια *(Πινακας ελεγχου χρηστη -> συνημμενα αρχεια που ανεβασε ο/η χρηστης)* δεν φαινονται , παρα μονο τα στατιστικα .





> Όταν κάνεις επεξεργασία ένα μύνημά σου δεν υπάρχει πλέον το εικονίδιο για την εισαγωγή των tags OFFTOPIC ,SPOILER, EDIT, PRESS και smilies. 
> Έκανα κάτι εγώ λάθος ή έτσι είναι ???





> *(1)
> Στην απλη επεξεργασια (τροποποιηση) ενος ηδη δημοσιευμενου μηνυματος
> μετα την χθεσινη αναβαθμιση δεν εμφανιζονται  πλεον τα smilies στο μενου. 
> Αν καποιος θελει να προσθεσει πρεπει να παει στην επεξεργασια κειμενου.*





> Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, στα Συνημμένα αρχεία δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα!! Πού είναι τα συνημμένα, ο-ε-ο;
> 
> Edit: [ Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, διορθώθηκε... ]



Διορθώθηκαν όλα ...  :Wink:  




> Ερώτηση: Στα εργαλεία θεμάτων, η επιλογή Σημείωσε το φόρουμ σαν διαβασμένο δεν κάνει refresh τη σελίδα; Βλέπω ότι θέτει (μάλλον) ως αναγνωσμένα τα θέματα, αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος.


H ενημέρωση γίνεται με ajax  :Wink:  




> (2) Σημερα παρατηρησα στον _πινακα ελεγχου 
> Tα τελευταία θέματα σας (5)    (Εμφάνιση των θεμάτων μου)_ 
> το τοπικ <<Τι συμβαινει με το e-shop? >> ειναι σε (2) θεσεις. Παρ ολο που ηδη μεταφερθηκε
> σε αλλο sub-forum παραμενει (σαν ιχνος) και στην παλια του θεση.
> Ποτε σβηνεται οριστικα και ενημερωνονται οι καταλογοι?


To redirect σβήνεται αυτόματα μετά το χρονικό όριο που έθεσε ο moderator στην μετακίνηση του θέματος, συνήθως μία εβδομάδα ...

----------


## EvilHawk

Χμμμ ωραία τώρα που δεν υπάρχουν άλλες αναφορές σφαλμάτων θα βρώ και λίγο χρόνο να διαβάσω το forum ..  :Whistle:

----------


## ghostnik

Thanx EvilHawk !!!
Ήταν πολύ βολικό άν και τα περισσότερα τα ξέρω απ'εξω ήδη  :Whistle:

----------


## chica_loca

Τα αστερακια της αξιολογησης ειτε που αντικατασταθηκαν με τα γκρι τετραγωνακια  ή και σε αυτό η αναβαθμιση εκανε το «θαυμα» της :Thinking:  ?

----------


## katafitos

Προσπαθω να κατεβασω το παρακατω αρχειο
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...do=file&id=955

και μου βγαζει το παρακατω μηνυμα απο χθες  :Thinking:  



> Sorry! You have exceeded your daily allowed download amount

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προσπαθω να κατεβασω το παρακατω αρχειο
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...do=file&id=955
> 
> και μου βγαζει το παρακατω μηνυμα απο χθες


Διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα ..  :Wink:

----------


## WandereR

Ο Σερβερ με σερβίρει συχνα πυκνά λευκές σελίδες... Το συναντάει κανείς άλλος?


Δεν φταίω εγώ έτσι?

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν εχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα...

----------


## manoulamou

Στο κανει σε ολους τους browsers?
Kαποια στιγμη μου το εκανε την περασμενη εβδομαδα στην Φωφη και την Οπερα.
Ο ηλιθιος ΙΕ εβγαζε τα γνωστα μηνυματα περι αλλαγης ρυθμισεων κλπ
Μετα απο λιγο εφτιαξε ...

----------


## Patentman

Πριν καποιες μερες το εκανε.

Firefox 1.5.0.6 (νομιζω πριν την αλλαγη σε 1.5.0.7) αν και ισως δεν παιζει ρολο.

----------


## Gordito

Και εγω καμια φορα οταν παταω καποιο λινκ με βγαζει σε λευκη σελιδα.
Στις 20 φορες συμβαινει μια

----------


## EvilHawk

Άλλο πριν απο κάποιες ημέρες (στήναμε ακόμα τον νέο server) και άλλο τίς τελευταίες ...

----------


## katafitos

Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στα cookies? Γιατι στην opera (Linux) μονο (firefox ok) δεν ανανεωνονται οι σελιδες παρα μονο με refresh και με πεταει (logout) εξω. Καθε φορα που μπαινω στον πινακα ελεγχου αφηνει ανοιχτα τα αγαπημενα μηνυματα & θεματα παρολο που τα κλεινω και ολα αυτα μετα τον καθαρισμο της cache και των cookies. Αρχικα ειχα ποσταρει στο thread της opera οπου ξαφνικα δεν ανανεωνε και τωρα χειροτερεψαν τα πραγματα και στο 3ο κλικ με πεταει απ εξω. Μηπως φταιει ο opera?  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Προβλήματα με τον Opera δεν συνάντησα στις δοκιμές που κάνω.

----------


## ESP1982

Εάν έχω ένα κείμενο στη σελίδα 2 για παράδειγμα και ένα άλλο στη σελίδα 3, γίνεται με κανένα κολπάκι πολλαπλή παράθεση;

----------


## EvilHawk

ναι με το multiquote button , μπορείς να διαλέξεις μηνύματα όχι μόνο απο διαφορετικές σελίδες αλλά και απο άλλα threads ...  :Wink:

----------


## ESP1982

ααααα... να'σαι καλά.  :Smile:  

Το είχα απορία, γιατί δε μου δούλευε όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε αυτό το κουμπάκι.

----------


## babality

Ναι κι εμενα δε μου δουλευε αλλα τωρα ειναι οκ. Βεβαια δεν εχω δοκιμασει το πολλαπλο κουοτ απο αλλα νηματα και σε καποια φαση ισως χρειαστει. Τωρα για τις λευκες σελιδες μονο ο Μαγευτικος ΙΕ μου εβγαζε κενη Α4 για φωτοτυπια :Laughing:  ενω οι αλλοι οκ.

----------


## iron_gr

Στο User CP  στα 2 τελευταία 
"Your Last Threads (5)    (Show my threads)"              
"Your Last Posts (5)    (Show my posts)" 

δεν εμφανίζει το + icon, παρά μόνο το -

----------


## ESP1982

A... Παρατήρησα κάτι (δεν ξέρω εάν είναι λάθος ή αν γίνεται πάντα).

Σε δημοσκοπήσεις όταν πατούσα "θέλω να δω μόνο αποτελέσματα", μου έβγαζε τα αποτελέσματα  και από κάτω το κείμενο, ενώ σε αυτό το topic βγάζει τα αποτελέσματα χωρίς να δείχνει το κειμενάκι από κάτω. Μήπως γιατί είναι ανοιχτή;  :Thinking:

----------


## iron_gr

Καλές οι διαφημίσεις, αλλά να μην "πατάνε" πάνω στο search  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι το κλασικό πρόβλημα όπου εμφανίζεται το flash πάνω από τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία της σελίδας. Σε Linux είσαι (γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο το flash στο Linux το κάνει αυτό);

----------


## iron_gr

> Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι το κλασικό πρόβλημα όπου εμφανίζεται το flash πάνω από τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία της σελίδας. Σε Linux είσαι (γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο το flash στο Linux το κάνει αυτό);


όχι, winxp pro eng sp2

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλές οι διαφημίσεις, αλλά να μην "πατάνε" πάνω στο search


Σε 3 διαφορετικούς browsers εμφανίζεται μια χαρά μόλις το δοκίμασα  :Thinking:  ...

----------


## iron_gr

> Σε 3 διαφορετικούς browsers εμφανίζεται μια χαρά μόλις το δοκίμασα  ...


Κι εγώ το δοκίμασα σε FF & IE και βρήκα ότι είναι στη γλώσσα το πρόβλημα. Εγώ έχω Αγγλικά!
Στα Ελληνικά δε το κάνει για το "αναζήτηση"!

Δες όμως όταν επιλέξω "favorites (αγαπημένα)" είτε Ελληνικά, είτε Αγγλικά:

----------


## Patentman

> Κι εγώ το δοκίμασα σε FF & IE και βρήκα ότι είναι στη γλώσσα το πρόβλημα. Εγώ έχω Αγγλικά!
> Στα Ελληνικά δε το κάνει για το "αναζήτηση"!
> 
> Δες όμως όταν επιλέξω "favorites (αγαπημένα)" είτε Ελληνικά, είτε Αγγλικά:


Το κανει μονο με αγγλικα και αναλυση οθονης 1024*768 και αυτο με ΙΕ.
Στα 1152*864 δεν κανει τιποτα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στο User CP  στα 2 τελευταία 
> "Your Last Threads (5)    (Show my threads)"              
> "Your Last Posts (5)    (Show my posts)" 
> 
> δεν εμφανίζει το + icon, παρά μόνο το -


Fixed !  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κι εγώ το δοκίμασα σε FF & IE και βρήκα ότι είναι στη γλώσσα το πρόβλημα. Εγώ έχω Αγγλικά!
> Στα Ελληνικά δε το κάνει για το "αναζήτηση"!
> 
> Δες όμως όταν επιλέξω "favorites (αγαπημένα)" είτε Ελληνικά, είτε Αγγλικά:


Διόρθωσε και αυτό ο Νεκτάριος ...

----------


## hemlock

Μονο εγω βλεπω την στοιχηση λαθος???

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μονο εγω βλεπω την στοιχηση λαθος???


Δεν είναι λάθος, δεν υπάρχει editor με ενεργή την αποδοχή email ...  :Razz:

----------


## hemlock

> Δεν είναι λάθος, δεν υπάρχει editor με ενεργή την αποδοχή email ...


Εννοω οτι το pm κουμπακι ειναι σε αλλη στηλη απο των υπολοιπων...Εκει που ειναι τωρα το κουμπι για τους editors ειναι η στηλη του mail των υπολοιπων παιδιων!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εννοω οτι το pm κουμπακι ειναι σε αλλη στηλη απο των υπολοιπων...Εκει που ειναι τωρα το κουμπι για τους editors ειναι η στηλη του mail των υπολοιπων παιδιων!


Αυτό εννοώ και εγώ ...  :Razz:

----------


## oMikR0n

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει πει και κάποιος άλλος προηγουμένως αλλά όταν επιλέγεις το aDSLgr Grey-Blue στυλ το κομμάτι της σελίδας αριστερά με το προφίλ του χρήστη (avatar, Πίνακας Ελέγχου,   Προσωπικά Μηνύματα) συνεχίζει να εμφανίζετε μπλε και όχι γκρίζο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EvilHawk

Είναι οκ έτσι  :Wink:

----------


## WandereR

Να σας πωω, οτι ψιλοcustomization είχατε κάνει έχουν φύγει, και το βλέπω πολύ καιρό και δεν το έχει φτιάξει. Αναζήτηση σε θέμα με χρήστη, ένα χακ για τους ορατούς φίλους και άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα

----------


## EvilHawk

> Να σας πωω, οτι ψιλοcustomization είχατε κάνει έχουν φύγει, και το βλέπω πολύ καιρό και δεν το έχει φτιάξει. Αναζήτηση σε θέμα με χρήστη, ένα χακ για τους ορατούς φίλους και άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα


Αυτά τα 2 είναι, έχουν φύγει απο τότε που χρησιμοποιήσαμε τελευταία φορά εκδοση 3.0.Χ , είχα ενημερώσει για για τίς ασυμβατότητες και ότι καταργούνται ..  :Wink:

----------


## chica_loca

Στον πινακα ελεγχου , Τα τελευταία θεματα σας 

Εμφανίστηκε το *autoexec.nt* που ειχα δημιουργησει πολύ παλιοτερα (20/03/06).

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως με την ανασυνταξη του forum και τον διαχωρισμο 
μεταξυ software και hardware εγινε καποιο ψιλομπερδεματι :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Μηπως με την ανασυνταξη του forum και τον διαχωρισμο 
> μεταξυ software και hardware εγινε καποιο ψιλομπερδεματι


Ναι έγιναν πολλές μεταφορές θεμάτων,και ταξινομήθηκε με την ημερομηνία μεταφοράς.
Για λίγο ακόμα θα είμαστε άνω-κάτω,εκτελούνται μεταφοραί  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Τωρα που παρατηρω τα posts μου, μηπως κατα λαθος μετρηθηκαν διπλά καποια, 
ακριβως λογω των ... μεταφορων? Σαν να αυξηθηκαν κατακορυφα μου φαινεται. 
Ειπαμε spamming :Razz:  , αλλα δεν ειμαι και σαρανταποδαρουσα :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

@manoulamou
Μεταφέρθηκαν αρκετά θέματα από off topic κατηγορίες σε πιο παραγωγικά sections του Forum.  :Wink:

----------


## satel

Ίσως να είναι και αυτό σε λάθος thread...
Το link για τον ΟΤΕ στη διαθεσιμότητα adsl δε δουλεύει. To otebusiness βγάζει ότι  είναι υπό κατασκευή και προτείνει το oteshop.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ίσως να είναι και αυτό σε λάθος thread...
> Το link για τον ΟΤΕ στη διαθεσιμότητα adsl δε δουλεύει. To otebusiness βγάζει ότι  είναι υπό κατασκευή και προτείνει το oteshop.


Ευχαριστούμε το διόρθωσα!  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

Παταω πανω στην toolbar το "tags" και μετα κλικ σε καποιο popular tag γραμμενο στα Ελληνικα. 
αυτο κανει αναζητηση με αυτο tag αλλα δεν μου βγαζει αποτελεσματα.Δηλαδη ενω εχω πατησει το 
*οτε* αυτο ψαχνει για *ξώοξ* 
αντι για
*ψυξη* αυτο ψαχνει για *οοξύξ*
Προφανως κατι γινεται με το encoding *ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΠΕΡΑ* οπου εχω ρυθμισει
windows 1252 encoding σε περιπτωση που δεν υπαρχουν specifications.
*Στον firefox δε συμβαινει κατι τετοιο*,λειτουργει κανονικα.

----------


## EvilHawk

To encoding στο forum είναι παντού ISO-8859-7 θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις ανάλογα τον browser σου

----------


## raindog

Γιατί ξαφνικά βλέπω όλες τις καταχωρήσεις διπλές;;; Εδώ και κανένα πεντάλεπτο. Συμβαίνει κάτι ή πρέπει να πάω σε οφθαλμίατρο;  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

Καταρχήν, κόβουμε ποτά κτλ  :Smile: 

Κατα δεύτερον, περιμένουμε τα τελειώσουν οι εργασίες αναβάθμισης/αλλαγών που γίνονται στο forum και επειδή οι αντμινιστράτορες γνωρίζουν τον βαθμό εξάρτησής μας (εμ, κόψαμε το ποτό κτλ, τι μας έμεινε?), ήταν ερκετά καλοί ώστε να μην "κατεβάσουν" το forum όσο γίνονται οι εργασίες  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Κατά τρίτον αντί να κάνω overwrite το template έκανα paste ακριβώς απο κάτω ...  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Είναι οκ τώρα..

----------


## babality

> Κατά τρίτον αντί να κάνω overwrite το template έκανα paste ακριβώς απο κάτω ...




Off Topic


		Απολυεσαι :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## BlindG

Off Topic


		Φαντάζεσαι συμμετοχή του στην πορεία των καθηγητών με πλακάτ "*στο adslgr τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια κι'εγώ είμαι στο δρόμο* " *ΜΕ* το smilie εννοείται !!  :Whistling:

----------


## WandereR

το ιματζ  χοστ,  πρεπει να έχει σπάσει οταν κανεις απλοαντ κατι, χτες που δοκιμασα

----------


## KLG

Και σε μένα το ίδιο, και νόμιζα οτι είναι ο Κονκι...

----------


## antoine

Κάνοντας παράθεση στο παρακάτω μήνυμα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=139

στον editor μου έβγαλε αυτό, 




> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.tellas.gr/page.asp?gid=8&arid=385&lang=2



αν παρατηρήσετε το link πιάνει και το [/quote οπότε το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάπως έτσι

Τέσπα για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου το κάνει τώρα! :Sad: 

Το έκανε πάντως!!!!! :Sorry:

----------


## EvilHawk

> το ιματζ  χοστ,  πρεπει να έχει σπάσει οταν κανεις απλοαντ κατι, χτες που δοκιμασα





> Και σε μένα το ίδιο, και νόμιζα οτι είναι ο Κονκι...


Ναι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το pop up window απο την υποβολή μηνύματος, αν και δεν αλλάξαμε κάτι  :Thinking:  , απενεργοποιώ το quick upload προσωρινά μέχρι να βρώ τί φταίει, μπορείτε όμως να χρησιμοποιείτε κανονικά το vBimage Host απο το navbar και τα links που υπάρχουν εκεί ...

----------


## hemlock

Την photo την πηρα απο το προφιλ του KLG...(δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα :Thinking: )
Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι οι πληροφοριες που γραφονται στο προφιλ δεν ειναι στοιχισμενες και δημιουργουν "σκαλοπατακια"...Αυτο ειναι κατι αναμενομενο ή προεκυψε?
Το αναφερω γιατι εμενα δε με αρεσει και στο ματι :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed !

----------


## katafitos

Δεν βρισκω τις ειδοποιησεις παραδωσης προσωπικων μηνυματων  :Thinking:  
αλλα δεν βρηκα και καμια επιλογη  ενεργ/σης στο προφιλ 
Μηπως απενερ/καν ή δεν μπορω να τις βρω εγω?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν βρισκω τις ειδοποιησεις παραδωσης προσωπικων μηνυματων  
> αλλα δεν βρηκα και καμια επιλογη  ενεργ/σης στο προφιλ 
> Μηπως απενερ/καν ή δεν μπορω να τις βρω εγω?


Αν ακολουθήσεις αυτό τον σύνδεσμο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/private.php?do=trackpm δεν βλέπεις τις ειδοποιήσεις ?

----------


## katafitos

> Αν ακολουθήσεις αυτό τον σύνδεσμο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/private.php?do=trackpm δεν βλέπεις τις ειδοποιήσεις ?


Μου λεει οτι δεν παρακολουθω καποιο μηνυμα ενω εστειλα μηνυματα χθες  :Thinking: 
Συνηθως εβλεπα τις ειδοποιησεις των προσωπικων μηνυματων  ακριβως  κατω απο την  μπαρα  που μετρα τα προσωπικα μηνυματα αλλα τωρα δεν υπαρχει.

Edit: [ False Alarm Evil.Δεν ηταν τσεκαρισμενη η αναφορα αναγνωσης  :Embarassed:   ]

----------


## manoulamou

Υπαρχει καποιο μικρο προβλημα με τα quote/unquote?  Δειτε αυτα τα δυο συνεχομενα μηνυματα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=14
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=15

_μπορειτε μετα να τα σβησετε και σαν off topic_

----------


## hedgehog

Στο πρώτο αντί να κλείσει το tag με [/quote] το έκλεισε με [quote]  :Wink: 
Στο δεύτερο μπερδεύτηκε λόγω του λάθους στο πρώτο Edit: [  Αν διωρθώσεις στο μήνυμα σου το [quote] του cprotopapas σε [ /quote] θα παίξει κανονικά ]  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

Στο profil μου βλεπω οτι η λιστα με τα Pms ειναι ξεχυλωμενη (κανει scroll απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια)...
Σωστα δεν βλεπω? :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

Σωστά βλέπεις, το μήνυμα που σου έστειλε ο ακανθώδης πρέπει να έχει κάποιο μεγάλο link, στο preview δεν γίνονται parse ....  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Έχει ξεχαστεί ένα L αντί να γραφτεί η λέξη Tellas.

----------


## hemlock

Το διαφημιστικο του/της oneVoip υπαρχει εξηγηση που ΔΕΝ ειναι clickable? :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το διαφημιστικο του/της oneVoip υπαρχει εξηγηση που ΔΕΝ ειναι clickable?


Ναι υπάρχει εξήγηση, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον browser σου ...

----------


## Giorgos18

Οταν παταω στο 'Χρησιμοι συνδεσμοι',μου βγαζει οτι δεν μου επιτρεπεται η προσβαση.Αυτο γινεται μετα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Οταν παταω στο 'Χρησιμοι συνδεσμοι',μου βγαζει οτι δεν μου επιτρεπεται η προσβαση.Αυτο γινεται μετα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση.


Είναι οκ τώρα ...  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

όταν κάνω update στο προφίλ μου και πατάω επιβεβαίωση ναι μεν δέχεται τις αλλαγές αλλά μου πετάει μία σελίδα "The page cannot be displayed"

----------


## EvilHawk

Σε ποια από όλες τις επιλογές το εμφάνισε αυτό?

----------


## babality

Δεν το χα προσεξει με το Voip που δεν ειναι κλικαμπλ. Οντως δεν ειναι εδω στο γραφειο με I.E. Θα δοκιμασω και αλεπουδακι στο σπιτι.

----------


## no_logo

> Δεν το χα προσεξει με το Voip που δεν ειναι κλικαμπλ. Οντως δεν ειναι εδω στο γραφειο με I.E. Θα δοκιμασω και αλεπουδακι στο σπιτι.





> Ναι υπάρχει εξήγηση, κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον browser σου ...



μια χαρά κλικάρετε, δες τον κέρσορα :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> μια χαρά κλικάρετε, δες τον κέρσορα


Ειμαι φαινεται η αρχοντισσα των ρυθμισεων :Razz:  γιατι σε ολους τους browers :Wink: 
εαν βεβαια θελω,  μια χαρα κλικαρεται...(στην φωφη πρωτα και καλυτερα)

----------


## babality

> μια χαρά κλικάρετε, δες τον κέρσορα


Χαρηκα :Razz:  
Δεν ξερω τι γινεται. 

Off Topic


		Παντως οταν πηγα χτες σπιτι να το δοκιμασω δεν ειχα ουτε καν γραμμη. Ο ΠΟΤΕ παλι εκανε το θαυμα του και αντε να πιασεις βλαβες οτε τωρα, γμτ προγραμμα το χουνε? Ανα 1 1/2 μηνα αυτο γινεται :Evil:

----------


## WandereR

έχω πρόβλημα συνδεσης με το σερβερ, με τρομερό πακετ λος.

Εχει κανείς άλλος αναλογα προβλήματα? Μου το κάνει που και που το τελεευτάιο καιρό..

----------


## iron_gr

> έχω πρόβλημα συνδεσης με το σερβερ, με τρομερό πακετ λος.
> 
> Εχει κανείς άλλος αναλογα προβλήματα? Μου το κάνει που και που το τελεευτάιο καιρό..


Ναι κι εγώ πριν λίγο!

Τώρα φαίνεται OK.

----------


## no_logo

εκανε 5 λεπτά να μου ανοίξει το μήνυμα σου WandereR :Razz:

----------


## savas7

> Αν παρατηρήσετε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του forum σας παρακαλώ να το αναφέρετε εδώ ...


ναι εχω προβλημα

----------


## golity

Εμένα 2 φορές πριν λίγο έχει αλλάξει η γλώσσα από τα Ελληνικά στα Αγγλικά! :Thinking:

----------


## Mazinga_GR

> έχω πρόβλημα συνδεσης με το σερβερ, με τρομερό πακετ λος.
> 
> Εχει κανείς άλλος αναλογα προβλήματα? Μου το κάνει που και που το τελεευτάιο καιρό..


Aκριβως το ιδιο, απο σημερα το προσεξα!

----------


## Lazy Dog

Και γω αντιμετώπισα κάποια προβληματάκια αλλά τώρα πετάει το εργαλείο :Superman:

----------


## EvilHawk

> έχω πρόβλημα συνδεσης με το σερβερ, με τρομερό πακετ λος.
> 
> Εχει κανείς άλλος αναλογα προβλήματα? Μου το κάνει που και που το τελεευτάιο καιρό..


Εχουν παρουσιαστεί περιστασιακά προβλήματα με τον router της εταιρείας που μας φιλοξενεί, ελπίζω να σταματήσουν σύντομα ...

----------


## aroutis

Μηπως τα αστεράκια που εξαφανιστηκαν από το nick μου έχουν να κάνουν με την αναβάθμιση; μόλις τώρα πήρα πρέφα..  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Επίσης που είναι τα αστέρια μου ΟΕΟ?  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μηπως τα αστεράκια που εξαφανιστηκαν από το nick μου έχουν να κάνουν με την αναβάθμιση; μόλις τώρα πήρα πρέφα..





> Επίσης που είναι τα αστέρια μου ΟΕΟ?


Fixed !

----------


## aroutis

> Fixed !


Thank you kind Sir ! :Respekt:

----------


## No_MeRcY

τωρα που πηρα να μπω μου βγαζει να βαλω username + pass για το dev.adslgr.com dev server.. , και πριν μπω καπου μου το βγαζει, οταν παταω ακυρο μπενει κανονικα.. απλα η σελιδα δεν εχει φορτωση καλα, φενεται μαυρο το μενου , με αλλη γραματοσειρα κτλ , τι γινεται?

----------


## harris

Συγγνώμη?! Μόνο εγώ τα βλέπω έτσι!? :Whistle:  

Αυτό δε το login παράθυρο μου το πετάει 2-3 φορές σε κάθε σελίδα!

----------


## Spanos

Μια απο τα ίδια

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Όχι, δεν το βλέπεις μόνο εσύ. Δεν είναι προβλημά απο τη δική σου μεριά. 

Το φόρουμ κάτι έπαθε (ή το "έπαθαν"). Αναμένουμε ενημέρωση...

----------


## harris

> (ή το "έπαθαν").


Aφήστε τη v-Bulletin κάτω βρε σεις!  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Respekt:

----------


## maddoctor

Και εγώ μία από τα ίδια....

----------


## nrg_polini

same here

----------


## harris

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...764#post890764  :Whistle:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ε όλοι το έχουμε το πρόβλημα αφού δεν είναι δικό μας αλλά του forum.  :Wink:

----------


## Reef

παιδια βλεπετε ολοι κανονικα το site γιατι εμενα μου βγαζεθ κατι κουλα και μου ζηταει συνεχως pw

----------


## Reef

παντως ετσι το site θυμιζει site εποχης 98 (αααααχ)

----------


## stavpal

πάλι καλά που δεν έχει μπλέ οθόνη λολ

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Σιγά μη θυμίζει και win98 (BSOD κι έτσι λολ)

----------


## Νικαετός

Χμμμ , τι έγινε ?? 

Τουλάχιστον μπορώ να ποστάρω !! :One thumb up:

----------


## thestria

Ήρθε το τέλος...
Τι έγινε παιδιά. Καταστροφή!

----------


## vasper

και νόμιζα ότι το χάκεψα... :-)

----------


## hemlock

Αλλος εναν με το ιδιο προβλημα :Thinking: 
Και νομιζα οτι θα εμπαινα ως root :Thinking:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ώπα έστρωσε \,,/

----------


## EvilHawk

Σήμερα αναβαθμίσαμε τον dedicated database server, παρουσιάστηκαν όμως κάποια προβλήματα στον dedicated web server,  που τώρα που γύρισα απο την δουλειά μπόρεσα να τα διορθώσω ... Κάντε λίγο υπομονή please!

----------


## terper

Χμμμ...

Στο RSS Feed όμως οδηγεί ακόμα στον host dev.adslgr.com και ζητάει authentication...

...

----------


## Reef

πραγματι

----------


## EvilHawk

Πρέπει να είναι οκ τώρα ...

----------


## Reef

οχι ακομα

Edit: [ εφτιαξε!  :One thumb up:   ]

----------


## EvilHawk

Βοηθήστε λίγο παραπάνω , κλείσατε τον browser σας και ξαναμπήκατε και έχετε ακόμα το ίδιο πρόβλημα και αν ναι που ακριβώς?

----------


## Reef

σε μενα εξαφανιστηκε μονο του , ηταν στα rss feeds μονο

----------


## No_MeRcY

οκ εφτιαξε  :Smile:

----------


## No_MeRcY

παλι τα ιδια , dev server κτλ, και πριν απο αυτο εβγαλε database error

----------


## No_MeRcY

ειναι οκ τωρα

----------


## EvilHawk

Είμαστε στην φάση στησίματος και παραμετροποίησης 2 διαφορετικών dedicated servers, ένα που σερβίρει το web περιεχόμενο και ένα που λειτουργεί σαν database server, o ένας απο αυτούς καινούργιος, μας τον παρέδωσαν χθές, θα παρατηρηθούν μερικά προβληματάκια αλλά θα τα ξεπεράσουμε σύντομα ..  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

κι εγώ είχα πρόβλημα πριν απο μία περίπου ώρα. Ολα οκ τώρα

----------


## nnn

Πάμε σε 2 servers ?  :Clap:

----------


## nrg_polini

Η κεντρικη σελιδα εχει ενα προβληματακι στο πλαι καθε ειδησης.

----------


## manoulamou

Η καλη δουλεια αργει να γινει καντε υπομονη τα μελη :Wink:  
και κουραγιο και γερα νευρα οι "απο πανω"  :Smile:  ...
Στην αναγκη ας βλεπουμε και κανα dvd οταν υπαρχουν προβληματα!

----------


## hemlock

Again...
Εχετε κανει κατι και στα κουμπια "ύποβολη", "επεξεργαστης κειμενου" ,"ακύρωση"?

----------


## alwaysalone

Παιδια αυτη τη στιγμη καθε φορα που αλλαζω σελιδα εδω στο adslgr, μου εμφανιζει ενα pop-up παραθυρακι που μου ζητάει να δωσω username και pass.. Φυσικα παταω cancel.. Εχει να κανει με τις αναβαθμίσεις.. ? 

Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## hemlock

Ειανι που πρεπει να βαλεις τις λεξεις root και admin  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Ναι,πρέπει να έφτιαξε τώρα.

----------


## Drillgr

Εδώ και κανένα δεκάλεπτο, σε κάθε link που πατούσα για να πλοηγηθώ μέσα στο forum στο τέλος του φορτώματος της κάθε σελίδας μου έβγαζε το εξής παράθυρο:



Πλέον δεν εμφανίζεται αλλά καμιά ιδέα του τι ήταν?

----------


## EvilHawk

Διορθώθηκε ....

----------


## babality

Θα τσεκαρετε λιγακι κι αυτο ή να πειτε τι παιζει?
Thanx.

----------


## EvilHawk

Ναι δεν υπάρχει πια, από κάποιο upgrade και μετά που δεν συνεργάστηκε σωστά ... 
Μας καλύπτουν πιστεύω τα τόσα smilies που έχουμε

----------


## babality

> Μας καλύπτουν πιστεύω τα τόσα smilies που έχουμε


Φαι, πηρουνια, σαλια να τρεχουν :Dwarf:

----------


## lamesaint

> Φαι, πηρουνια, σαλια να τρεχουν


+1 και απο μένα  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Ανεξαρτητα του αν θα ξαναβαλουμε την παλια "μηχανη"
βρηκα ενα θησαυρο smileys (?) στην ζουγκλα :Wink:  
Παντως drewling smiley γιοκ :Crying:  
Εκεινο το καταπληκτικο bbcode του *yiapap* ειναι πολυ βολικο :Worthy:

----------


## harris

> βρηκα ενα θησαυρο smileys (?) στην ζουγκλα


@BlindG: Σε παρακαλώ, πριν ανοίξεις το παραπάνω λινκ, κάνε τη χάρη στον εαυτό σου να πάρεις ένα υπογλώσσιο! Δεν θα το αντέξεις!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## WandereR

Στις βαθμολογίες θεμάτων, οτι βαθμολογία και να έχει το θέμα λέει μέτριο:

Αξιολογηση θέματος χ ψηφοι 5 μετριο

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στις βαθμολογίες θεμάτων, οτι βαθμολογία και να έχει το θέμα λέει μέτριο:
> 
> Αξιολογηση θέματος χ ψηφοι 5 μετριο


Λάθος μετάφραση, διορθώθηκε ...  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Βασικά δεν είχα πρόβλημα γιατί ορισμένα απ'τα smilies που έχει εδώ, είναι απλά κορυφαία  :Smile: 
Απλώς του λείπουν ελάχιστα, εδώ κι'εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## babality

> Απλώς του λείπουν ελάχιστα, εδώ κι'εκεί


Aν και δεν το θελω θα συμφωνησω :Laughing:

----------


## hemlock

Σορρυ κιολας αλλα η χρηστρια jdar με τα ~5 δις Posts ποια ειναι? Ποτε προεκυψε*?*

----------


## babality

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
κανα προβλημα θα ειναι. θα το δουν οι κυριοι και θα μας πουν. ανυπομονω :Twisted Evil:

----------


## hemlock

Το Bannerακι δεν επρεπε να ειναι στο αριστερο frame? :Thinking:

----------


## Reef

καλο το baner αλλα μπλοκαρει τη θεα σε σημεια του index

----------


## satel

Σε ΙΕ7 ενώ φαίνεται να φορτώνουν οι σελίδες κανονικά στην ουσία δεν ολοκληρώνονται ποτέ. Πάντα βγαίνει "1 item remaining".
Στην αρχική σελίδα δε βγαίνει "2 items remaining" και πάλι δεν μπορώ να δω κάτι που να λείπει.
Καμια ιδέα?

----------


## advantix

Το ίδιο βλέπω και εγώ με ΙΕ6 και χρησιμοποιώ τον Avant Browser που κάθετε πάνω στον ΙΕ και που δείχνει πόσο επί της % έχει ολοκληρωθεί το άνοιγμα της σελίδας. Ποτέ δεν ολοκληρώνεται στο 100%

----------


## No-Name

Ένα έχω να πώ 23 ώρες πήγα να πεθάνω χωρίς το forum..... :Crying:  
Μου χάλασε η γιορτή,νόμιζα δεν θα ξαναγράψω εδώ.....  :Sad:

----------


## bill2003

> Μου χαλάσατε τη γιορτή,νόμιζα δεν θα ξαναγράψω εδώ.....


Ποια γιορτή! Αφου ο NoName είσαι  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

> Ποια γιορτή! Αφου ο NoName είσαι


ΝοΝame=Nίκος  :Wink:

----------


## SouthDog

Ρε σεις τι έγινε? Τι πρόβλημα είχαμε?

----------


## manoulamou

Οντως αυτη η μερα της γιορτης μας θα μεινει στην ιστορια του forum, 
σχεδον μια ημερα χωρις adslgr, 
ασε που σαν εορταζοντες λειψαμε και λιγο παραπανω 
εμεις οι Νικ(ολακ)ηδες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αγριο στερητικο παθαμε :Sad:

----------


## The_StarGazer

ΑΑααααααα. Τωρα καταλαβα τι κανει το κοκκινο κουμπακι  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

Μετά από τέτοιο πέσιμο, ελπίζω να μην χτύπησε μόνο  :ROFL:

----------


## bill2003

Off Topic





> ΝοΝame=Nίκος


Το υπέθεσα... Έστω και καθυστερημένα, πολύχρονος λοιπόν!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## alwaysalone

Το ιδιο προβλημα με τον Satel μου συμβαίνει και μενα...
1 item remaining και η φορτωση της σελίδας ενω ειναι φουλ -στη μπαρα-, δεν ολοκληρώνεται ποτε...

----------


## EvilHawk

Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα στον ΙΕ και εξαφανίστηκε απο μόνο του ( έκανα τίποτα και δεν θυμάμαι? , καμία διαγραφή του cache ίσως ...  :Thinking:  )

----------


## alwaysalone

Ευχαριστω πολυ.. Πώς κανω διαγραφή του cache?

----------


## EvilHawk

Σε ΙΕ7 πάμε Tools/ Internet Options/ Browsing History / Delete / Delete Temporary Files ...

----------


## satel

Evil είχες δίκιο. Με διαγραφή της cache τώρα δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## alwaysalone

Και σε μενα λύθηκε με διαγραφή των temporary files..  :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

> το ιματζ  χοστ,  πρεπει να έχει σπάσει οταν κανεις απλοαντ κατι, χτες που δοκιμασα





> Και σε μένα το ίδιο, και νόμιζα οτι είναι ο Κονκι...





> Ναι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το pop up window απο την υποβολή μηνύματος, αν και δεν αλλάξαμε κάτι  , απενεργοποιώ το quick upload προσωρινά μέχρι να βρώ τί φταίει, μπορείτε όμως να χρησιμοποιείτε κανονικά το vBimage Host απο το navbar και τα links που υπάρχουν εκεί ...



Fixed, δουλεύει κανονικά και μέσα από τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου  ....

----------


## WandereR

Είχα μια υπόνοια, που τώρα έχει γίνει βεβαιότητα, οτι μερικές φόρες(σπανια) δεν κρύβει μηνυματα σε μέλη που είναι στη λιστα αποκλεισμένων μου.

Οχι οτι αξίζει να ασοληθει κανεις, απλα το καταθέτω

----------


## sdikr

> Είχα μια υπόνοια, που τώρα έχει γίνει βεβαιότητα, οτι μερικές φόρες(σπανια) δεν κρύβει μηνυματα σε μέλη που είναι στη λιστα αποκλεισμένων μου.
> 
> Οχι οτι αξίζει να ασοληθει κανεις, απλα το καταθέτω


Δυστήχως δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω,  μιας και δεν μπορώ να βάλω κάποιον στους αποκλείσμενους,  αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει για χρήστες που θέλουν να βάλουν μέλη της ΣΟ εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## WandereR

εννοω οτι περιοδικα δεν κρύβονται μηνύματα απο μέλη που είναι ήδη στη λίστα

----------


## sdikr

> εννοω οτι περιοδικα δεν κρύβονται μηνύματα απο μέλη που είναι ήδη στη λίστα


Απλά λέω οτι αν είναι μέλη της ΣΟ  δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει,  αν είναι αλλά δυστήχως δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω

----------


## WandereR

μαι μιστεικ, διαβασα αλλαντααλλα

----------


## manoulamou

Να ρωτησω κατι: τι δεν θες να γινεται?
Να μην βλεπουν τα δικα σου ή να μην βλεπεις εσυ τα δικα τους?
Και εννοεις τα posts ή τα pms?
Εαν θες δοκιμαζουμε μεταξυ μας! :Wink:

----------


## WandereR

Αστο Νίκη, είναι μπαγκ σε feature toy vbull, σε δυνατοτηα που σου δίνει να κρύβει ποστ απο άτομα που δεν το επιθυμείς, όπου σπανια δεν το κρυβει.

----------


## EvilHawk

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα εμφανίζεται τυχαία το "bug"? Τα μέλη της ΣΟ δεν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε ( ή να μας κάνουν) κάποιον χρήστη ignore και δεν μπορούμε να δούμε το πρόβλημα. Αν θέλεις σε παρακαλώ την επόμενη φορά που θα παρουσιαστεί στείλε μου με πμ, thread & post id για να το τσεκάρω ...

----------


## nikgr

Έχω έναν athlonXP 2400+ με 2GB ram και μια GF6800.
Παρότι ο επεξεργαστής μου είναι  δυνατός (τουλάχιστον για surfάρισμα) παρατήρησα με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη ότι "χτυπάει" >60% σε επεξεργαστική ισχύ και πολλές φορές 90αρια και 100αρια...
Πίστεψα ότι φταίει ο firefox μιας και αυτός είδα ότι έκανε την "κατανάλωση"

Διαπίστωσα όμως ότι σε άλλες σελίδες πέραν του adslgr το ποσοστό χρήσης του επεξεργαστή έπεφτε στο 1-2% και μόλις βάλω το adslgr η χρήση του επεξεργαστή κάνει άλμα προς τα πάνω!

Πιστεύω ότι φταίνε αυτά τα bannerάκια... 
Το έχουν παρατηρήσει άλλοι αυτό?

----------


## sdikr

Είναι μέσω flash  και δυστυχώς το flash δεν τα παεί καλά απο άποψη cpu usage
Λύσεις υπάρχουν,  :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

> Πιστεύω ότι φταίνε αυτά τα bannerάκια...


Ποιά μπανεράκια;

Αυτά που είναι εκ των προτέρων ξεκουμπισμένα με Adblock & Flashblock;

Το Adblock δέχεται και wildcards (μπλα-μπλα-adslgr-com/μπλα-μπλα/banners/*) κλπ.

----------


## nikgr

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!
Έβαλα το adblock plus και καθάρισε ο τόπος!  :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Η άμα χρησιμοποιούσες opera, θα έκανες ενα diable το flash στο www.adslgr.com και θα καθάριζες  :Cool:

----------


## nikgr

Πάντως ρε παιδιά τόσες διαφημίσεις ούτε κι έχω δει σε άλλο site.
Eιπαμε να μπουν 1-2 αλλα εδώ γέμισε ο τόπος...
Ας ήταν στατικές τουλάχιστον...

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως ρε παιδιά τόσες διαφημίσεις ούτε κι έχω δει σε άλλο site.
> Eιπαμε να μπουν 1-2 αλλα εδώ γέμισε ο τόπος...
> Ας ήταν στατικές τουλάχιστον...


Δες πχ το In.gr   :Wink: 

(wishfull thinking)

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Πάντως ρε παιδιά τόσες διαφημίσεις ούτε κι έχω δει σε άλλο site.
> Eιπαμε να μπουν 1-2 αλλα εδώ γέμισε ο τόπος...


Το φόρουμ ξηγιέται μια χαρά στο θέμα των διαφημίσεων. 

Γιατί πρώτον δεν σε πρήζει με ενοχλητικά pop ups, δεύτερον, δεν έχει τοποθετήσει τα ads με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε να σου βγαίνει η παναγία μέχρι να τα μπλοκάρεις.

Τα ads εξάλλου τα έχουν για κάποιο λόγο, όχι για να σπάνε τα νεύρα μας  :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

ρε συ AddictedToChaos πώς δε σπάνε τα νεύρα μας όταν μπλοκαρει ο επεξεργαστής στο 100% και δεν μπορούσα ούτε scrolling στη σελίδα να κάνω?

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> ρε συ AddictedToChaos πώς δε σπάνε τα νεύρα μας όταν μπλοκαρει ο επεξεργαστής στο 100% και δεν μπορούσα ούτε scrolling στη σελίδα να κάνω?


Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν γνωρίζεις τις δυνατότητες του browser που χρησιμοποιείς.

Αντί να περιμένεις από το εκάστοτε site να έχει σωστή συμπεριφορά σε τέτοια θέματα, ψάξε να δεις πως μπορείς να προστατεύσεις το browsing σου από τέτοιες ενέργειες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

Ναι ρε σείς, κάνεις τον server2 block και είσαι jet. :Wink:

----------


## nikgr

Το θέμα μας είναι αν ξέρω εγώ (και ο μέσος χρήστης) τις δυνατότητες του firefox και πώς να αφαιρέσω τα banners, ή το γεγονός ότι το adslgr έχει όντως γίνει βαρύ κι ασήκωτο με όλα αυτά τα banners?

Ας μπει αν είναι και ένας οδηγός "πώς να αφαιρέσετε τα banners" στην πρώτη σελίδα δίπλα στις διαφημίσεις και να δούμε πόσοι θα τις βλέπουν τελικά και ποιοί θα θελήσουν να ξαναδιαφημιστούν.

Εγώ προσωπικά δε θα με πείραζε να τις βλέπω αν όντως δεν μου lockαραν όλο το σύστημα.
Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να επανεξετάσουν το θέμα οι administrators. Aυτή ειναι η γνώμη μου.
Διαφορετικά θα αναγκαστούν όλοι να "πετάξουν" τις διαφημίσεις

----------


## sdikr

Πάντως το δοκίμασα έτσι για την δοκίμη,  χωρίς ad block    το φόρτωμα της πρώτης σελίδας μετράει + 15%  στο task manager 90 και 100 δεν μου εβγάλε  (ακόμα και όταν ανοιξα ταυτόχρονα  15 tabs)

Μήπως το πρόβλημα σου είναι αλλού;
Μήπως στην εκδόση του flash,  τι αλλά Plugin ¨εχεις πάνω;

----------


## NeK

> Το θέμα μας είναι αν ξέρω εγώ (και ο μέσος χρήστης) τις δυνατότητες του firefox και πώς να αφαιρέσω τα banners, ή το γεγονός ότι το adslgr έχει όντως γίνει βαρύ κι ασήκωτο με όλα αυτά τα banners?
> 
> Ας μπει αν είναι και ένας οδηγός "πώς να αφαιρέσετε τα banners" στην πρώτη σελίδα δίπλα στις διαφημίσεις και να δούμε πόσοι θα τις βλέπουν τελικά και ποιοί θα θελήσουν να ξαναδιαφημιστούν.
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά δε θα με πείραζε να τις βλέπω αν όντως δεν μου lockαραν όλο το σύστημα.
> Νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να επανεξετάσουν το θέμα οι administrators. Aυτή ειναι η γνώμη μου.
> Διαφορετικά θα αναγκαστούν όλοι να "πετάξουν" τις διαφημίσεις


Πρέπει να φταίνε τα νέα flash της HOL, βέβαια 100% cpu δεν έπρεπε να σου τρώνε, πρέπει κάτι να φταίει με το flash player.

Θα ενημερώσω την HOL αν γίνεται να τα διορθώσει.

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Το θέμα μας είναι αν ξέρω εγώ (και ο μέσος χρήστης) τις δυνατότητες του firefox και πώς να αφαιρέσω τα banners, ή το γεγονός ότι το adslgr έχει όντως γίνει βαρύ κι ασήκωτο με όλα αυτά τα banners?


Ναι. Γιατί να μην οφείλεις να ενημερωθείς; Μέσος χρήστης θα πει "δεν ξέρω τίποτα, πατάω κλικ κι αυτό είναι όλο"; 

Δηλαδή εάν κολλήσεις ένα mallware από κάποιο κακόβουλο site, θα ρίξεις τις ευθύνες στο site; 

Anyway, η λύση στο πρόβλημα σου δώθηκε.  :Smile:

----------


## karavagos

Βαρύ και σήκωτο έχει γίνει...  :Razz:  

Πριν άνοιγα 30-40 tabs και δούλευε το mouse wheel scrolling σε όλα, τώρα με 3-4 τα φτύνει!

Μέχρι και τα smilies δεν κουνιούνται :Clap: 

ΥΓ: Και είναι κρίμα γιατί απεχθάνομαι τις λύσεις αλά adblock :Thinking:

----------


## Gordito

Ads??? Τι ειναι αυτο???? :Razz:  
Βαρυ εχει γινει το site στο θεμα του bandwidth,αργει μερικα secs πολλες φορες μεχρι να παρει μπρος και προσωπικα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι αργο σε αποκριση.
Δεν κοβω ομως και το κεφαλι μου γιατι εχω θορυβο στη γραμμη-αν και θα φαινοταν και σε αλλα φορουμς

----------


## nikgr

> Πάντως το δοκίμασα έτσι για την δοκίμη,  χωρίς ad block    το φόρτωμα της πρώτης σελίδας μετράει + 15%  στο task manager 90 και 100 δεν μου εβγάλε  (ακόμα και όταν ανοιξα ταυτόχρονα  15 tabs)
> 
> Μήπως το πρόβλημα σου είναι αλλού;
> Μήπως στην εκδόση του flash,  τι αλλά Plugin ¨εχεις πάνω;


Έχω 2 PC και στα 2 το ίδιο πρόβλημα!...
1ο PC AthlonXP2400+ με 2GB ram και GF6800 με Windows Vista enterprise, Firefox 2.0.0.1 και flash εγκατεστημένο απ' τη μαμα σελίδα.

2ο PC AthlonXP1600+ με 1GB ram ati9600 winXP sp2 με όλα τα Updates και Firefox τελευταία έκδοση.

Μάλιστα το κατάλαβα αρχικά στο 2o PC όταν πήγα να παίξω ένα divX και κολλούσε σαν το διάολο... Πίστεψα ότι έφταιγε ο επεξεργαστής αλλά όταν είδα ότι η πηγή του κακού ήταν το firefox έκλεινα παράθυρα μέχρι που κατάλαβα ότι εμφανιζόταν μόνο αν είχα σελίδα του adslgr ανοιχτή...
Τα ίδια ακριβώς παρατήρησα και στο PC με τα windows Vista.
Δε θυμάμαι να είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα παλιά. Μιλάμε για 70% και πάνω CPU utilization χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα!  :Sad: 
Φαντάσου να είχα και καναν 486 !   :Razz:  
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## ardi21

> Η άμα χρησιμοποιούσες opera, θα έκανες ενα diable το flash στο www.adslgr.com και θα καθάριζες



Πως ακριβως γινεται αυτο φιλε?

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Δεξί κλικ στο site -> edit site preferences και ρυθμίζεις τα πάντα όπως θέλεις.

Για τα flash contents αρκεί να απενεργοποιήσεις το enable plug-ins.

----------


## kourampies

Καλό θα ήταν να στηρίζετε το site κάνοντας whitelisting (έτσι δε λέγεται?) το adslgr, ώστε να κατεβάζει τις διαφημίσεις και να σημειώνονται hits χωρίς να βλέπεται τις διαφημίσεις! 

(Εγώ σαν γύφτος τσιγγουνεύομαι το bandwidth κ δ το κάνω βέβαια αλλα δεν έχει σημασία  :Razz: )

----------


## nikgr

Tελικά απ' ότι κατάλαβα μόνο εγώ έβλεπα τόσο καιρό τις διαφημίσεις!  :Razz:  

Όλοι οι άλλοι με τον έναν ή άλλο τρόπο τις είχαν πετάξει προ πολλού.
Και το in.gr μπορεί να έχει πολλες διαφημίσεις αλλα τέτοιο "κόλλημα" στο PC δεν έτρωγες με τα flashάκια...

----------


## manoulamou

Στην φωφη adblock plus μαζι με flashblock και το site πεταει!
Και για την Opera ο,τι λενε τα AddictedToChaos μελη  :Razz:

----------


## odd

Παίδες κι εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω πρόβλημα με το site. 80άρια και 100άρια στη χρήση της cpu. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

----------


## Tem

δεν βλέπω προσωπικά κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## odd

Είναι 100% τα μπανεράκια. Τα βγαλα και έπεσε στα κανονικά επίπεδα.

----------


## 123456789

Πιστεύω ότι το awmn.net είναι πολύ πιο ελαφρύ και πολύ πιο γρήγορο, αλλά έχει και λιγότερα features!

----------


## Tem

κάποιες στιγμές βαραίνει πραγματικά όπως βλέπω τώρα τελικά

----------


## Gousgounakos

Κι εδω μια απο τα ίδια χωρις banners είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## JohnJ

Το site είναι βαρύ για έναν athlonXP1600 και 2400, λογικό είναι να χτυπάει 100%

Εγώ με διπύρηνο 64bit 3800+ και στον Internet Explorer βαράει 20%

Στον Firefox δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά είναι λιγότερο 5-7%

----------


## Gousgounakos

Το πρόβλημα με το firefox είναι και η μνήμη τη ρούφάει πολύ εδώ

----------


## nikgr

E και τί θα γίνει τώρα? Να αγοράσουμε όλοι 2πύρηνους και 4πύρηνους για να μπαίνουμε στο adslgr?  :Razz:  
Να το εντάξουν αν είναι έτσι το site και στα crash tests των νεων επεξεργαστών!
Αν και δε νομίζω θα ήταν τιμητική μια τέτοια διάκριση...

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά αλλά κάποια χοντρή πατάτα έχει γίνει... Παρόλο που αφαίρεσα τα bannerάκια χτυπάει και πάλι 80-100αρια ο επεξεργαστής μου μόλις μπει στο adslgr...
Μήπως δε χωνεύει το site? Μήπως είναι ματιασμένος? Όλα μπορεί...
Μόλις βγω απ' το forum... ΤΣΟΥΠ επανέρχεται στο 5%...

ADSLGR minimum requirements: Intel Core2 DUO 6300...
ADSLGR recommended requirements: Intel Core2 DUO extreme  :Laughing:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Ρε παιδιά, απενεργοποιήστε το flash plugin, τι το κουράζετε το ζήτημα;

Γιατί να σπαταλάτε την επεξεργαστική ισχύ σας σε ανούσια banners;

----------


## flatrate

Αυτα τα φλασακια που εχετε ΣΠΑΝΕ ΚΟΚΚΑΛΑ (χάθηκε να βάλλεται ένα gif animation?). Εντελως κατασχημα και τουλαχιστον σε λινουξ με firefox αδυνατώ να σερφαρω σωστα στο site. Με οπερα τα πραγματα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα.

----------


## haHa

Να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι εδω και 2-3 μερες εχω προβλημα.

Laptop με Centrino 1.6GHz 1GB Ram

Με ενα μονο tab ανοιχτο εχω 40% cpu usage και οταν παω στα 15 περιπου tabs το cpu usage καρφωνεται στο 100%  !!!! Και δεν ανταποκρινεται καθολου ο firefox 2.
Προηγουμενως δεν ειχα προβλημα και τωρα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ανοιξω πολλα tabs απο το forum μαζι.



Τελος παρατηρω οτι με ενα tab εχω 40% cpu usage , 
αλλα αν σε αυτο το tab ανεβω στην αρχη της σελιδας πανω-πανω ωστε να φαινεται το bannerακι της HOL
τοτε ανεβαινει το cpu usage στο 65%...

Κατι πρεπει να γινει!

----------


## flatrate

Same here.

Mε οπερα ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## teo_L20

Eγω να δειτε που κολλαει ολο το συστημα!
Ουτε ιους να ειχα με Pentium 4 στα 3.2Ghz!
Ελεος ρε παιδια να βγαζετε χρηματα αλλα κατεβαστε λιγο τα banner γιατι υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## deniSun

Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα πριν από λίγες μέρες με τον firefox. το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με το adblock. το flashblock το έβαλα αλλά δεν είδα καμιά σημαντική διαφορά.

----------


## Kapnos

Γεια σας,

Έχω παρατηρήσει τον τελευταίο καιρό ότι ο firefox με 4 tabs ανοιχτά[του adslgr.com] καταναλώνει 30-40% CPU και σε συνδυασμό με firewall, antivirus κλπ κλπ που τρέχουν φτάνουμε γύρω στο 50% συνολικά. Είναι φυσιολογική αυτή η μεγάλη κατανάλωση CPU από τον Firefox?

ΥΓ: Μιλάμε για Firefox 2.0.0.1

----------


## mikeone

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68132
κοίτα και στο παραπάνω link!

----------


## sdikr

Να θυμίσω λίγο ξανά την απάντηση του Νεκτάριου




> Πρέπει να φταίνε τα νέα flash της HOL, βέβαια 100% cpu δεν έπρεπε να σου τρώνε, πρέπει κάτι να φταίει με το flash player.
> 
> Θα ενημερώσω την HOL αν γίνεται να τα διορθώσει.


Θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε απάντηση απο τους διαφημιζόμενους 

Οπότε δώστε λίγο χρόνο

----------


## Kapnos

Με Adblock Plus επανήλθα πάλι στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα CPU[5-10%] και τώρα μπορούμε πάλι να ανοίξουμε 5473453876767 tabs  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Το πρόβλημα το γνωρίζει ο Νεκτάριος και ασχολείται ήδη για να το λύσει, κάντε λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## Dimis

Τα ίδια χάλια κι εγώ με τα σαβουρομπανεράκια...
Mε 5 tabs ο Firefox κολλάει!!!
Οπότε μπήκαν όλες οι προστασίες ΟΝ στην ιστοσελίδα σας...
Σόρρυ αλλά θέλω ποιοτικό σερφάρισμα ...

----------


## Doxaios

addicted αυτό με το opera όμως πρέπει να το κάνεις κάθε φορά που μπαίνεις στο site γιατί από οτι είδα δεν αποθηκεύει την επιλογή σου...

----------


## haHa

> Να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι εδω και 2-3 μερες εχω προβλημα.
> 
> Laptop με Centrino 1.6GHz 1GB Ram
> 
> Με ενα μονο tab ανοιχτο εχω 40% cpu usage και οταν παω στα 15 περιπου tabs το cpu usage καρφωνεται στο 100%  !!!! Και δεν ανταποκρινεται καθολου ο firefox 2.
> Προηγουμενως δεν ειχα προβλημα και τωρα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να ανοιξω πολλα tabs απο το forum μαζι.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εβαλα τελικως το flashblock και ησυχασα!

----------


## ranger

δηλαδή για να ελαφρύνει το site πρέπει να βαρύνει ο ff με add-ons;;;
ελπίζω να βρεθεί καθαρή λύση μέσω HOL.

----------


## Dimis

δεν είναι μόνο το adslgr είναι και άλλα sites με σαβούρα γύρω γύρω...
βοηθάνε τα extensions...
η μνήμη βρίσκεται... η CPU δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα...

----------


## JohnJ

> Τα ίδια χάλια κι εγώ με τα σαβουρομπανεράκια...


Εεε εντάξει μόλις το διάβασα έσκασα στα γέλια...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## agmarios

> Ads??? Τι ειναι αυτο???? 
> Βαρυ εχει γινει το site στο θεμα του bandwidth,αργει μερικα secs πολλες φορες μεχρι να παρει μπρος και προσωπικα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι αργο σε αποκριση.
> Δεν κοβω ομως και το κεφαλι μου γιατι εχω θορυβο στη γραμμη-αν και θα φαινοταν και σε αλλα φορουμς


και σε μένα αργεί πολύ να πάρει μπρος αλλά αν σκεφτείς τον όγκο των δεδομένων μάλλον πρέπει να δείξουμε λίγη καταννόηση.
θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μας δίναν κάποια στιγμή στατιστικά όπως πλήθος μηνυμάτων, μέγεθος βάσης κλπ. Θα υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη καταννόηση

----------


## mikeone

> και σε μένα αργεί πολύ να πάρει μπρος αλλά αν σκεφτείς τον όγκο των δεδομένων μάλλον πρέπει να δείξουμε λίγη καταννόηση.
> θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μας δίναν κάποια στιγμή στατιστικά όπως πλήθος μηνυμάτων, μέγεθος βάσης κλπ. Θα υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη καταννόηση


για posts/threads,χρηστες κτλ δες το παρακάτω link

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/psistats.php

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> addicted αυτό με το opera όμως πρέπει να το κάνεις κάθε φορά που μπαίνεις στο site γιατί από οτι είδα δεν αποθηκεύει την επιλογή σου...


Γι'αυτό υπάρχει το edit site preferences στο δεξί κλίκ ή στο settings->advanced->content->manage site preferences  :Wink:

----------


## agmarios

> για posts/threads,χρηστες κτλ δες το παρακάτω link
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/psistats.php


έφαγα πόρτα, δεν έχω rights :Sad:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Είσαι νέο μέλος ακόμη (<μήνα) και έχεις κάτω απο 100 ποστς που είναι το ελάχιστο επιτρεπόμενο όριο για να δεις τα στατιστικά του φόρουμ.

----------


## agmarios

> Είσαι νέο μέλος ακόμη (<μήνα) και έχεις κάτω απο 100 ποστς που είναι το ελάχιστο επιτρεπόμενο όριο για να δεις τα στατιστικά του φόρουμ.


κανένα script που να κάνει αυτόματα posts Υπάρχει :Whistle:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> κανένα script που να κάνει αυτόματα posts Υπάρχει



Οχι αλλά υπάρχει bot  που διαγραφεί τα  σπαμ ποστς  :Whistle:

----------


## katafitos

Στις παρουσιασεις μοντεμ δεν κλεινει το member rating και μολις το πατησεις κλεινει το author rating

----------


## MNP-10

Σ'εμενα συνεπεσε η εγκατασταση flash 9 με τα νεα banners.. και λεω "τι σαβουρα ειναι αυτο το 9αρι (ffox 2.0 / linux).. ουτε 4 tabs δε σηκωνει και μετα παπαλα"...  :Laughing:   Βγαζω το 9, αφηνω παλι το 7 και βλεπω τα ιδια.. και μετα συνειδητοποιω οτι τα banner ειναι καινουρια... 

Στα 4-5 tabs maxαρει η cpu μου. Στα 6-7 κολλαει το συμπαν. Για να δουμε θα βρει καμμια λυση η HOL..

----------


## agmarios

> Στα 4-5 tabs maxαρει η cpu μου. Στα 6-7 κολλαει το συμπαν. Για να δουμε θα βρει καμμια λυση η HOL..


Αυτή είναι η ουσία. Ο κατασκευαστής του banner πρέπει να ελαφρύνει το banner. Το site δεν μπορεί να κάνει και πολλά, ειδικά αν έχει μακροχρόνια συνεργασία.

----------


## ssonic

> Ο κατασκευαστής του banner πρέπει να ελαφρύνει το banner. Το site δεν μπορεί να κάνει και πολλά, ειδικά αν έχει μακροχρόνια συνεργασία.


Δηλαδή αν μεθαύριο ο Χ διαφημιζόμενος στείλει ένα banner 2mb το X site θα το ανεβάσει παρά το ότι θα το κάνει δύσχρηστο και αργό σαν χελώνα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο που από τη στιγμή που δημιουργεί ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Λογικά -αν όχι να μην ανέβαινε καθόλου- θα έπρεπε να είχε αποσυρθεί μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Δηλαδή αν μεθαύριο ο Χ διαφημιζόμενος στείλει ένα banner 2mb το X site θα το ανεβάσει παρά το ότι θα το κάνει δύσχρηστο και αργό σαν χελώνα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο που από τη στιγμή που δημιουργεί ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Λογικά -αν όχι να μην ανέβαινε καθόλου- θα έπρεπε να είχε αποσυρθεί μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα


Mα δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους ώστε να πεις "πάρτο πίσω"! Είναι θέμα πολυπλοκότητας του animation και αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο να διαπιστωθεί με την πρώτη. Εγώ π.χ. στον Η/Υ του σπιτιού μου το επαλήθευσα μόλις χθες αφού πλέον στο πιο ασθενές laptop το διαπίστωσα έχοντας αρχίσει να ψάχνω γιατί κολλάει ο Firefox και βέβαια έχοντας ήδη ρίξει άπειρα καντίλια στο Mozilla Foundation.
Ήδη πάντως σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι πολύ καλύτερη  :Wink:

----------


## ssonic

> Mα δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους ώστε να πεις "πάρτο πίσω"! Είναι θέμα πολυπλοκότητας του animation και αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο να διαπιστωθεί με την πρώτη. Εγώ π.χ. στον Η/Υ του σπιτιού μου το επαλήθευσα μόλις χθες αφού πλέον στο πιο ασθενές laptop το διαπίστωσα έχοντας αρχίσει να ψάχνω γιατί κολλάει ο Firefox και βέβαια έχοντας ήδη ρίξει άπειρα καντίλια στο Mozilla Foundation.


Ένα παράδειγμα συλλογισμού έφερα. Γι' αυτό και τα Χ διαφημιζόμενος και Χ site. Κατάλαβα πως είχε να κάνει με το flash animation και το πόσο βαρύ ήταν στην πράξη, απλά σχολίασα το ότι παρέμεινε αρκετό καιρό ακόμα και μετά τον εντοπισμό του προβλήματος  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Ένα παράδειγμα συλλογισμού έφερα. Γι' αυτό και τα Χ διαφημιζόμενος και Χ site. Κατάλαβα πως είχε να κάνει με το flash animation και το πόσο βαρύ ήταν στην πράξη, απλά σχολίασα το ότι παρέμεινε αρκετό καιρό ακόμα και μετά τον εντοπισμό του προβλήματος


3 μέρες δεν είναι πολύ  :Wink: 
Δεν μπορείς έτσι απλά να κατεβάσεις μια διαφημισή  αν πρώτα δεν περιμένεις ενα ευλογο διάστημα ωστέ να πάρεις απάντηση απο τον ενδιαφερόμενο

----------


## yiapap

> απλά σχολίασα το ότι παρέμεινε αρκετό καιρό ακόμα και μετά τον εντοπισμό του προβλήματος


 :Laughing:  
Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι ο "φορουμικός χρόνος" υπάγεται στις στρεβλώσεις της γενικής (ή ειδικής  :Thinking:  ) θεωρίας της σχετικότητας.
Εμείς που είμαστε μέσα στο forum και ταξιδεύουμε με αυτό βλέπουμε το χρόνο να κυλάει πολύ πιο αργά απ' ότι ο εξωτερικός παρατηρητής.
Έτσι μπορεί για μας οι 2-3 μέρες να φαίνονται πολλές, στοιχηματίζω όμως ότι για τη HOL ή τους γραφίστες τους οι 2-3 μέρες είναι μάλλον λίγες.
 :Laughing:

----------


## agmarios

> Δηλαδή αν μεθαύριο ο Χ διαφημιζόμενος στείλει ένα banner 2mb το X site θα το ανεβάσει παρά το ότι θα το κάνει δύσχρηστο και αργό σαν χελώνα; Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο που από τη στιγμή που δημιουργεί ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Λογικά -αν όχι να μην ανέβαινε καθόλου- θα έπρεπε να είχε αποσυρθεί μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα


Υπάρχουν 2 είδη χαρακτηριστικών: αυτά που είναι ορατά με απλή παρατήρηση (διαστάσεις, όγκος) και αυτά που χρειάζονται ανάλυση (απαραίτητη cpu). Σκέψου επίσης ότι το πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίζεται σε όλους (εγώ με firefox 2 δεν το παρατήρησα). Τι πρέπει να κάνει λοιπόν ο admin? να δοκιμάζει συνέχεια το site πώς εμφανίζεται με όλους τους συνδυασμούς browser-λειτουργικού-hardware  για να βρει αν κάτι πάει στραβά και πότε? Είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

Με το που εμφανίζεται το Post πρέπει να αναπαράγει το πρόβλημα (αυτό συνήθως θέλει χρόνο). Μετά πρέπει να βεβαιωθεί ότι όντος φταίει το banner και όχι το site (ή ο συνδυασμός τους ). Μετά να πάει στον πελάτη. Ο πελάτης απαντά (συνήθως ) ότι κανένα άλλο site δεν παραπονέθηκε και μετά από πολύ συζήτηση δέχεται να ελέγξει το πρόβλημα. An to banner φτιάχτηκε από γραφίστα (χωρίς τη βοήθεια developer) άντε να καταλάβει τι φταίει και τρώει στον fιrefox τη cpu.

Είναι και χρονιάρες μέρες, μη το ξεχνάς.

Μάριος
υ.γ. Είμαι developer και τους καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα

----------


## ssonic

Ρε παλικάρια, επί της ουσίας συμφωνούμε! Δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό. Απλά η διαφωνία μου είναι στο ότι έπρεπε στο διάστημα της αναμονής να αποσυρθεί η διαφήμιση γιατί περισσότερο κακό έκανε παρά καλό.

Αν για παράδειγμα έχετε μαγαζί και παραλάβετε μια νέα λάμπα για φωτισμό της βιτρίνας σας και αυτή τελικά τοποθετηθεί στραβά και τυφλώνει τους πελάτες, τότε θα την έχετε κλειστή μέχρι να έρθει ο μάστορας για το ίσιωμα. Δεν θα την έχετε εκεί για να βγάζει μάτια ούτε θα προτείνετε στους πελάτες να λοξοκοιτούν σε κλίση 29 μοιρών για να μην στραβώνονται  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Αν για παράδειγμα έχετε μαγαζί και παραλάβετε μια νέα λάμπα για φωτισμό της βιτρίνας σας και αυτή τελικά τοποθετηθεί στραβά και τυφλώνει τους πελάτες, τότε θα την έχετε κλειστή μέχρι να έρθει ο μάστορας για το ίσιωμα. Δεν θα την έχετε εκεί για να βγάζει μάτια ούτε θα προτείνετε στους πελάτες να λοξοκοιτούν σε κλίση 29 μοιρών για να μην στραβώνονται


Αν παίρνεις χρήματα από τον προμηθευτή της λάμπας και έχεις προσυμφωνήσει πόσο καιρό θα έχεις τη λάμπα του στη βιτρίνα θα τη βγάλεις χωρίς να του πεις τίποτε;;;

----------


## haHa

Κανενας δεν εχει αδικο!

Το θεμα ειναι οτι λογω προβληματικου banner(φταει η HOL) εσεις ουσιαστικα χανετε.
Γιατι εγω για παραδειγμα εβαλα flashblock και δεν προκειτε να ξαναεπιτρεψω να βγουν διαφημισεις flash στο adslgr.
Οποτε εχετε λιγοτερους υποψηφιους πελατες->λιγοτερα click στο banner της HOL
αρα και λιγοτερα λεφτα μακροπροθεσμα για εσας.
Μπορει βεβαια να μην πηγαινει με τα click αλλα απλα με την επισκεψιμοτητα.

Παντως βλεπω πολλοι το εχουν το προβλημα και απορω πως δεν το αντιληφθηκατε(εσεις ή HOL) νωριτερα.

Ολα αυτα χωρις καμμια διαθεση αντιδικιας!

----------


## RyDeR

Εγώ το έχω 2 εβδομάδες περίπου το adblock για αυτό τον λόγο [νόμιζα οτι ήταν δικό μου πρόβλημα  :Smile:  ] ενώ έλβεπα τις διαφημίσεις για ενημέρωση. Μόλις έχουμε νεώτερα θα το βγάλω να τις βλέπω. Τέτοιες διαφημίσεις δεν με πειράζουν, κάτι goooooogle και popup μου την δίνουν.

----------


## ssonic

> Αν παίρνεις χρήματα από τον προμηθευτή της λάμπας και έχεις προσυμφωνήσει πόσο καιρό θα έχεις τη λάμπα του στη βιτρίνα θα τη βγάλεις χωρίς να του πεις τίποτε;;;


Θα του πω ότι την αφαιρώ γιατί δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και να φροντίσει να το διορθώσει για το καλό και των δύο μας. Δεν θα κάνω κακό στο μαγαζί μου, ούτε θα ταλαιπωρήσω τους πελάτες μου για λάθη τρίτων. Απλά επειδή σε μια συνεργασία λογικό είναι να προκύπτουν κάποια προβληματάκια, θα ενημερώσω ότι θα σβήσω τη λάμπα και θα περιμένω το συντομότερο να φτιαχτεί για να την ξαναβάλω. Αλλωστε τα προσυμφωνηθέντα είναι σώφρον να περιλαμβάνουν και τις υποχρεώσεις του διαφημιζόμενου εκτός από τα επί πληρωμής δικαιώματά του  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Πέρα από τα όσα εύλογα είπατε (και εχουμε ήδη κάνει σαν ενέργειες) θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσετε και την πραγματική ζωή (πχ. ο Νεκτάριος είναι με πυρετό , το ίδιο και εγώ) ....

Ο Νεκτάριος αντικατέστησε ήδη μία (που δεν μας έστειλαν άμεσα update) και περιμένουμε νέες ελαφρύτερες εκδόσεις για όλες τις υπόλοιπες ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στις παρουσιασεις μοντεμ δεν κλεινει το member rating και μολις το πατησεις κλεινει το author rating


Στις παρουσιάσεις modem θα πρέπει να απαντήσετε με νέο μήνυμα και να χρησιμοποιήσετε τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου (όχι το quick reply) για να προσθέσετε την βαθμολογία σας .. :Wink:

----------


## agmarios

λοιπόν, το θέμα παρατηρήθηκε και στον ie6. 3 παράθυρα ανοικτά να φαίνεται και στα 3 το banner με τα *χιόνια*. 50-60% cpu για τα χιόνια!!
Έπειδή το εφέ αυτό σχεδόν σίγουρα θα το έχουν βρει έτοιμο το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να καταφέρουν να λιγοστέψουν το χιόνι (δεν θα το στρώσει απόψε :Crying:  ) για να μειωθεί η απαιτούμενη cpu

----------


## EvilHawk

Θα στείλουν banners χωρίς χιόνια  :Wink:

----------


## Artemius

εγώ πάλι δοκίμασα 6 tabs ανοιχτά "πάνω" στο banner με τα χιόνια και με το 6ο tab να το σκρολλάρω επίτηδες σαν μανιακός και 40% δεν πήγε μόλαταύτα...και μιλάμε για έναν 2,6Ghz P4 Prescott...γενικά μιλάμε για σύστημα 3τίας...

(να επισημάνω οτι είχα και κάτι tabs από πλαίσιο και e-shop ανοιχτά συγχρόνως...)

----------


## JohnJ

> Θα στείλουν banners χωρίς χιόνια


To εντυπωσιακό της διαφήμισης ήταν στα χιόνια πάντως...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## NeK

Οι απόψεις είναι σωστές και όπως είπε και ο Αντώνης μόλις αντιληφθήκαμε το πρόβλημα αμέσως επικοινωνήσαμε με τους διαφημιζόμενους για να τα διορθώσουν.

@ssonic Αυτό που λες έγινε, ένημέρωσα και κατέβασα τα banners αυτά αμέσως και έβαλα τα παλιά, βέβαια η HOL μου έστειλε μέσα σε λίγες ώρες νέα banners που είχαν χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση (χαμήλωσαν τα FPS) όμως τελικά δεν έφερε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα και τους είπα να αφαιρέσουν τα χιονάκια, όμως αυτή τη φορά δεν μου απάντησαν τόσο γρήγορα και ακόμα τα περιμένουμε.

Το ίδιο έγινε και με του Voip Solutions όπου και αμέσως έστειλε νέο flash χωρίς _χιόνια_ και είναι με μηδενική CPU κατανάλωση.

Κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε...

----------


## aria

Εγώ πάντως ΑΥΤΗΝ τη στιγμή δεν βλέπω ΚΑΜΙΑ διαφήμιση και για να μετακινηθώ στο φόρουμ θέλω περίπου 1 λεπτό από σελίδα σε σελίδα...  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

Από χθες, κατά διαστήματα το adslgr μου πετάει πολύ συχνά οθόνες που λένε "database error", και γενικά σέρνεται υπερβολικά...

Συμβαίνει κάτι; ή είναι στη δική μου άκρη το πρόβλημα;  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

Same here . . .

----------


## NeK

Διορθώθηκε, είχε να κάνει με DNS πρόβλημα... (ουφ)  :Smile:

----------


## aria

Όλα εντάξει φαίνονται τώρα...

----------


## NeK

> Εγώ πάντως ΑΥΤΗΝ τη στιγμή δεν βλέπω ΚΑΜΙΑ διαφήμιση και για να μετακινηθώ στο φόρουμ θέλω περίπου 1 λεπτό από σελίδα σε σελίδα...


Διορθώθηκε, ήταν DNS πρόβλημα μας παίδεψε πολύ αλλά το βρήκαμε τελικά. Δεν είχε να κάνει με τις διαφημίσεις...

----------


## dimitris_74

και εδω εστρωσαν τα πράγματα

----------


## aria

:Clap:

----------


## iron_gr

> Διορθώθηκε, είχε να κάνει με DNS πρόβλημα... *(ουφ)*


 :Laughing:  τον χολοσκάσατε τον άνθρωπο!  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Όλα μια χαρά πλέον!  :Clap:  

Εύγε Νεκτάριε  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :Respekt:

----------


## katafitos

> Στις παρουσιάσεις modem θα πρέπει να απαντήσετε με νέο μήνυμα και να χρησιμοποιήσετε τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου (όχι το quick reply) για να προσθέσετε την βαθμολογία σας ..


Evil sorry δεν το διευκρινησα σωστα
Το παρακατω κουμπι οταν το πατας αντι να κρυφτει αυτο, κρυβεται το παραπανω

----------


## satel

Νεκτάριε πάντως και στο σπίτι πριν από 2 ώρες και στη δουλειά τώρα, έχω πάλι αυξημένο cpu.

Ισως οι DNS να μην έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα...

----------


## beatnick

Α, και νόμιζα ότι φταίει το gprs κινητό μου (siemens s75) και το java browser (opera mini). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσο και να αργεί η σύνδεση μου (tim plus), οι άλλες σελίδες πάνε πιο γρήγορα. Τώρα μη μου ζητήσετε μετρήσεις γιατί δεν έχω!!

----------


## Hengeo

Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε άλλους αλλά σε εμένα δεν λειτουργούν σωστά τα ελληνικά tags στον internet explorer. Όταν πατάω σε κάποιο ελληνικό tag τότε στη νέα σελίδα που βγαίνει εμφανίζεται στα ακαταλαβίστικα και προφανώς δεν υπάρχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Π.χ. αυτό εμφανίζεται όταν πατήσω στο tag 'παράκληση' σε αυτό το φόρουμ:



Όσα είναι με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες δουλέυον σωστά ενώ στον firefox δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## manoulamou

Παρ ολο που εχω καταργησει τη χρηση του "τρυπιου"  browser IE
κι εμενα τα ιδια κορακιστικα αποτελεσματα δινει
τωρα που τον δοκιμασα! :Thumb down:  ΚΑΙ στον Opera δυστυχως,
 ευτυχως η φωφη παει μια χαρα! :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> Παρ ολο που εχω καταργησει τη χρηση του "τρυπιου"  browser IE
> κι εμενα τα ιδια κορακιστικα αποτελεσματα δινει
> τωρα που τον δοκιμασα! ΚΑΙ στον Opera δυστυχως,
>  ευτυχως η φωφη παει μια χαρα!


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια και σε μένα...  οοο ξξξ . . . μου θύμισε την εποχή που μάθαινα τυφλό σύστημα!  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε άλλους αλλά σε εμένα δεν λειτουργούν σωστά τα ελληνικά tags στον internet explorer. Όταν πατάω σε κάποιο ελληνικό tag τότε στη νέα σελίδα που βγαίνει εμφανίζεται στα ακαταλαβίστικα και προφανώς δεν υπάρχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Π.χ. αυτό εμφανίζεται όταν πατήσω στο tag 'παράκληση' σε αυτό το φόρουμ:
> 
> 
> 
> Όσα είναι με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες δουλέυον σωστά ενώ στον firefox δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.


Δεν ήταν θέμα browser, αλλά κατασκευής του url απο την εφαρμογή. Fixed !  :Razz:

----------


## Hengeo

Αυτό θα πει γρήγορη εξυπηρέτηση!  :Respekt:

----------


## Hengeo

Εγώ πάντως έχω το folding οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω διαφορά  :Razz:   :Laughing:  

Στα σοβαρά τώρα, ευτυχώς δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι που να με ενοχλήσει ιδιαίτερα, ειδικά αν συγκρίνω με κάτι άλλα μεγάλα site που βάζουν αυτά τα άκρως ενοχλητικά popup που βγαίνουν πάνω στο κείμενο που διαβάζεις.  :Scared:  Όπως και να το κάνουμε όμως είναι χρήσιμες διότι αλλιώς θα πληρώναμε συνδρομή  :Wink:

----------


## satel

"Το μέλος $user[username] έχει υπερβεί το όριο συνολικών αποθηκευμένων προσωπικών μηνυμάτων που του αντιστοιχεί και δε μπορεί να λάβει επιπλέον μηνύματα μέχρι να ελευθερώσει χώρο για αποθήκευση."

Δεν εμφανίζεται το όνομα του μέλους αλλά μόνο η μεταβλητή. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει μόνο στον χρήστη που πήγα να στείλω ή σε όλους, δε στέλνω pm και τόσο συχνά.

----------


## EvilHawk

> "Το μέλος $user[username] έχει υπερβεί το όριο συνολικών αποθηκευμένων προσωπικών μηνυμάτων που του αντιστοιχεί και δε μπορεί να λάβει επιπλέον μηνύματα μέχρι να ελευθερώσει χώρο για αποθήκευση."
> 
> Δεν εμφανίζεται το όνομα του μέλους αλλά μόνο η μεταβλητή. Δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει μόνο στον χρήστη που πήγα να στείλω ή σε όλους, δε στέλνω pm και τόσο συχνά.


Διορθώθηκε, ευχαριστώ!  :Wink:

----------


## WandereR

εχει ξαναναφερθεί πολλές φορές , δεν θυμάμαι που έχει καταληξει, γιατί μερικά λαστ ποστς δεν φαίνονται στον πίνακα ελέγχου?

Πχ στο θρεντ της όπερας και σε άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## EvilHawk

Σε ποιο σημείο του πίνακα ελέγχου?

----------


## WandereR

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/usercp.php

Στα τελευταία 5 μηνυματα μου. Είχε ξαναανφερθεί και είχες πει οτι απλα δεν τα περνάει αμέσως. Αλλά απο παλιά κατι δεν πάει καλα

----------


## EvilHawk

Ενημερώνονται με cron job!  :Wink:

----------


## WandereR

Καλά όταν ενημερωθεί σφύρα μου!  :Razz:  

6 ώρες ++

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vaispy.php
Συνηθως το τρεχω παραλληλα με τα Νεα ή/και τα Σημερινα Μηνυματα...
Εχω μια γελοια απορια(οντας ασχετη) Γιατι στο link / url λεει   *vAispy* ?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εχω μια γελοια απορια(οντας ασχετη) Γιατι στο link / url λεει   *vAispy* ?


Ξέρω εγώ? Κάπως θα μου έκατσε τότε και μετά βαρέθηκα να το αλλάξω!  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλά όταν ενημερωθεί σφύρα μου!  
> 
> 6 ώρες ++


Χμμμ σε εμένα δείχνει ένα πριν απο 35 λεπτά, το οποίο είναι λογικό!

----------


## WandereR

εχει μηνυματα που έχω κάνει χτες όπως και μηνυματα που έκανα πριν μερικά λεπτά. Δεν έχει ένα ενδιάμεσο όμως


 :Thinking:  τώρα σκέφτηκα μηπως υπάρχει  κάποιοο προβλήμα με το οτι δεν ενημερώνει ξεχωριστά τα μηνυματα που έχουν γίνει στο ιδιο θρεντ. Οταν όμως ίσχυει το παραπάνω θα πρεπει να ξανανέβαζει ψηλά το θρεντ αφου σε αυτό υπάρχει κάποιο απο τα 5 τελευταία μηνυματά μου.

Να ουτε αυτα που κάνω εδω βγάζει και λογικά δεν θα το κανει ουτε σε σενα.

----------


## katafitos

Wanderer 
στο "τελευταια 5 μηνυματα σας" δειχνει μονο τα threads που εχεις ποσταρει για πρωτη φορα. Αν ειναι η 2η+ φορα που εχεις ποσταρει, δεν σου τα ξαναβγαζει

----------


## WandereR

δεν το ήξερα αυτό !  :Embarassed: 

Μπορείς όμως να αναγνωρίσεις οτι στο τέλος το καταλαβα μόνος μου!  :Laughing:   :Very angry:

----------


## nnn

Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου-->Adsl info δεν μου δίνει περιθώριο να προσθέσω και άλλο modem από τα υπάρχοντα που έχω  :Thinking: τι κάνω λάθος.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Wanderer 
> στο "τελευταια 5 μηνυματα σας" δειχνει μονο τα threads που εχεις ποσταρει για πρωτη φορα. Αν ειναι η 2η+ φορα που εχεις ποσταρει, δεν σου τα ξαναβγαζει


Όχι δεν έκανε αυτό, έδειχνε τα 5 τελευταία post που έχει κάνει κάποιος, αλλά στα 5 νεότερα χρονολογικά threads.




> εχει μηνυματα που έχω κάνει χτες όπως και μηνυματα που έκανα πριν μερικά λεπτά. Δεν έχει ένα ενδιάμεσο όμως
> 
>  τώρα σκέφτηκα μηπως υπάρχει  κάποιοο προβλήμα με το οτι δεν ενημερώνει ξεχωριστά τα μηνυματα που έχουν γίνει στο ιδιο θρεντ. Οταν όμως ίσχυει το παραπάνω θα πρεπει να ξανανέβαζει ψηλά το θρεντ αφου σε αυτό υπάρχει κάποιο απο τα 5 τελευταία μηνυματά μου.
> 
> Να ουτε αυτα που κάνω εδω βγάζει και λογικά δεν θα το κανει ουτε σε σενα.


Fixed! Τώρα δείχνει όντως τα τελευταία posts, διορθώθηκε και το link ώστε να μην σε πηγαίνει στο thread αλλά στο post σου.




> Στον Πίνακα Ελέγχου-->Adsl info δεν μου δίνει περιθώριο να προσθέσω και άλλο modem από τα υπάρχοντα που έχω τι κάνω λάθος.


Sorry, δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος, απλά έχει όριο για τους χαρακτήρες που μπορεί να δεχτεί το πεδίο γιατί παρατηρήθηκαν περιπτώσεις abuse με μακρυνάρια καταχωρίσεις που χαλούσαν το layout.

----------


## katafitos

> Όχι δεν έκανε αυτό, έδειχνε τα 5 τελευταία post που έχει κάνει κάποιος, αλλά στα νεότερα χρονολογικά threads.


Ουπς  :Embarassed:  κι εγω το περασα για feature  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> Sorry, δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος, απλά έχει όριο για τους χαρακτήρες που μπορεί να δεχτεί το πεδίο γιατί παρατηρήθηκαν περιπτώσεις abuse με μακρυνάρια καταχωρίσεις που χαλούσαν το layout.


Θέλετε να πείτε κάτι?  :Embarassed: 

Ίσως δεύτερο πεδίο για άλλο router (πάλι με περιορισμό χαρακτήρων) ?  :What..?:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θέλετε να πείτε κάτι? 
> Ίσως δεύτερο πεδίο για άλλο router (πάλι με περιορισμό χαρακτήρων) ?


"Router: Χνουδωτό γούτσου-γούτσου"

Έχεις και άλλο χνουδωτό ζωάκι ?  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> "Router: Χνουδωτό γούτσου-γούτσου"
> 
> Έχεις και άλλο χνουδωτό ζωάκι ?


Ντρόπη σας έτσι όπως το έχετε δεν μπορώ να βάλω όλα τα router που έχω  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Ντρόπη σας έτσι όπως το έχετε δεν μπορώ να βάλω όλα τα router που έχω




Off Topic


		 Μείον ένα  :Razz:

----------


## BlindG

> "Router: Χνουδωτό γούτσου-γούτσου"
> 
> Έχεις και άλλο χνουδωτό ζωάκι ?


Όχι βέβαια  :Whip: 
ΈΝΑ είναι το χνουδωτό γούτσου-γούτσου!!!  :Very angry: 

Σιγά μην είναι χνουδωτές οι ατσουμπαλιές της Intracom  :Whip: 





> Ντρόπη σας έτσι όπως το έχετε δεν μπορώ να βάλω όλα τα router που έχω


Καλά, εσύ άσε μας γιατί τα router σου πλησιάζουν επικίνδυνα τον αριθμό posts σου και βλέπω ολικό break down στο forum αν σου κάνουνε τη χάρη  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Sorry, δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος, απλά έχει όριο για τους χαρακτήρες που μπορεί να δεχτεί το πεδίο γιατί παρατηρήθηκαν περιπτώσεις abuse με μακρυνάρια καταχωρίσεις που χαλούσαν το layout.


Ok boss  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Ντρόπη σας έτσι όπως το έχετε δεν μπορώ να βάλω όλα τα router που έχω


Και άλλα ??  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> Και άλλα ??


Kοίτα, άλλοι κάνουν συλλογή γραμματοσήμων, άλλοι πεταλούδων, ε ο καρντάσης κάνει συλλογή router  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

Γιατί τα βλέπω όλα γκρι;

----------


## EvilHawk

Τυχαίο πρέπει να είναι, με κανένα refresh μάλλον θα στρώσει ...

----------


## harris

> Τυχαίο πρέπει να είναι, με κανένα refresh μάλλον θα στρώσει ...


Nαι όντως... με ένα restart τον firefox έφτιαξε...

Σόρρυ  :Sorry:

----------


## hostolis

Αν σας πω ότι δεν μου αρέσει το νέο look του usercp θα με κράξετε;  :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

Ποιου πινακα ελεγχου? :Razz:  
Μαλλον καποια πειραματα γινονται οπως καθε φορα.
Ας περιμενουμε καποια ανακοινωση για τα οριστικα :Wink: 
ΥΓ
Που χαθηκε το VBiSPY?

----------


## antoine

Ρε άρχοντες των δαχτυλιδιών του σεξ και του καράτε, αλλάξατε είδα το style στην πρώτη σελίδα όταν κάποιος είναι logged in, και πλέον δεν φαίνεται η επιλογή 'Νέα μηνύματα' αριστερά κάτω από το avatar με την εικόνα μας! Δεν μπορούμε να την κοτσάρουμε κάπου;; Γιατί πλέον χρειάζεται να μπαίνουμε στο Forum Index και μετά να πατάμε Νέα Μηνύματα.. Λέω εγώ τώρα..!!! :Razz:

----------


## minovg

Συμφωνώ.Και κάτι άλλο: Κάτω από το αβατάρ τώρα εκεί που λέει Πίνακας Ελέγχου έχει υπομενού. Οπότε για να δούμε τα θέματα που παρακολουθούμε έχουμε ένα επιπλέον κλικ. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά όταν κλικάρουμε εκεί βλέπουμε όλα μας τα θέματα υπό παρακολούθηση και όχι μόνο τα νέα. Μια χαρά ήταν ρε παιδιά, γιατί το αλλάξατε;  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως βλεπετε πουθενα το VBiSPY? :Thinking:

----------


## minovg

> Μηπως βλεπετε πουθενα το VBiSPY?


Στο Extra options στο κεντρικό κομμάτι της σελίδας.

Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι ήταν μια χαρά πριν και δεν μου αρέσουν οι νέες αυτές αλλαγές...

----------


## The_StarGazer

Ναι ρε παιδια τα ιδια πιστευω και εγω. Παρα πολλες αλλαγες σε παρα πολυ μικρα διαστηματα.
Δεν ειναι ωραιο.

Καλλυτερα δεν θα ηταν να τα σηκωντε σε ενα test περιβαλλον να δοκιμαζατε οτι θελατε να δοκιμασετε και μετα να το βγαζατε live ???

Καλοπροαιρετα το λεω ετσι ?

----------


## RyDeR

@manoulamou: το ispy πήγε στο navbar, επιλογή βοηθήματα Edit: [ Εxtra options, βλακεία μου. ]

Αλλάχθηκαν πολλά απ'όσο βλέπω, περιμένουμε τις τελικές εκδόσεις. :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Βλακεια μου τελικα. Ειναι *μεσα* στις extra Options  :Smile:  
THX παιδια! RYDER  :Clap:  
Δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι οριστικο ακομη!

----------


## manoulamou

Ευχαριστω δεν το ειχα προσεξει, το ψαχνα αλλου :Smile:  
Γινανε μαζεμενες  οι αλλαγες, γι αυτο μας ξαφνιαζει,
ας περιμενουμε να δουμε αν ειναι και οι τελικες :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ρε άρχοντες των δαχτυλιδιών του σεξ και του καράτε, αλλάξατε είδα το style στην πρώτη σελίδα όταν κάποιος είναι logged in, και πλέον δεν φαίνεται η επιλογή 'Νέα μηνύματα' αριστερά κάτω από το avatar με την εικόνα μας! Δεν μπορούμε να την κοτσάρουμε κάπου;; Γιατί πλέον χρειάζεται να μπαίνουμε στο Forum Index και μετά να πατάμε Νέα Μηνύματα.. Λέω εγώ τώρα..!!!


Διορθώθηκε ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κάτω από το αβατάρ τώρα εκεί που λέει Πίνακας Ελέγχου έχει υπομενού. Οπότε για να δούμε τα θέματα που παρακολουθούμε έχουμε ένα επιπλέον κλικ. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά όταν κλικάρουμε εκεί βλέπουμε όλα μας τα θέματα υπό παρακολούθηση και όχι μόνο τα νέα. Μια χαρά ήταν ρε παιδιά, γιατί το αλλάξατε;


Αν πατήσεις στην πρώτη επιλογή του drop down σε πάει στον "Πίνακα ελέγχου" κατευθείαν και εμφανίζει τα γνωστά tables με τα νέα θέματα που παρακολουθείται κλπ κλπ ...

----------


## aria

Ωραία είναι όλα, όσο πιο λιτά, τόσο πιο καλά.  Ίσως να γίνει μπολντοποίηση στην καινούρια μπάρα για να πέφτει το ματάκι πιο εύκολα;  :Thinking:  

Και τώρα κάτι άσχετο:  θα ήταν, βρίσκετε, χρήσιμο να δημιουργήσουμε σιγά-σιγά ένα ορθογραφικό λεξικό για χρήση στο φόρουμ;  Θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε από όρους που χρησιμοποιούνται περισσότερο εντός του φόρουμ και μετά να επεκταθούμε.  Ή έστω όπου βλέπουμε ορθογραφικό λάθος να προσθέτουμε αμέσως-αμέσως τη λέξη.  Μου 'ρθε διαβάζοντας τελευταία διάφορα όμορφα μηνυματάκια (χωρίς παρεξήγηση, απλά έχω ένα βίτσιο με την ορθογραφία και τη γραμματική και φυσικά κάνω και εγώ λάθη).  Αφού βαριόμαστε να ψάχνουμε σε άλλο σάιτ όταν έχουμε αμφιβολίες, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε το εργαλείο εδώ . . .

(αλλού έπρεπε μάλλον να το γράψω αυτό . . .  :Smile:  )

----------


## Dark Dominion

aria, το firefox έχει ένα τέτοιο λεξικό.

----------


## aria

> aria, το firefox έχει ένα τέτοιο λεξικό.


Το γνωρίζω, όμως δεν χρησιμοποιούν όλοι firefox  :Wink:

----------


## Dark Dominion

Αν θέλουν να μάθουν σωστή ορθογραφία μπορούν να βάλουν όμως  :Razz:  Είναι όντως άσχημο αυτό με τα ορθογραφικά λάθη και μιας και τοποθετήθηκε η aria επί του θέματος να πω ότι και γω συμφωνώ με τη χρήση κάποιου λεξικού στο forum, αν αυτό είναι εφικτό φυσικά.

----------


## antoine

> Διορθώθηκε ...


Thank you!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## GoofyX

> Αν πατήσεις στην πρώτη επιλογή του drop down σε πάει στον "Πίνακα ελέγχου" κατευθείαν και εμφανίζει τα γνωστά tables με τα νέα θέματα που παρακολουθείται κλπ κλπ ...


Ναι, αλλά δεν εμφανίζει έτσι *μόνο* τα θέματα για τα οποία υπάρχουν νέα μηνύματα, αλλά όλα, ανεξαρτήτως αν υπάρχουν νέα θέματα ή όχι. Εγώ πχ. που έχω 9 σελίδες με θέματα που παρακολουθώ, θα πρέπει να τις ελέγχω όλες; Γιατί χάθηκε η επιλογή αυτή (εκτός αν υπάρχει κάπου αλλού και δεν την βλέπω...);

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ναι, αλλά δεν εμφανίζει έτσι *μόνο* τα θέματα για τα οποία υπάρχουν νέα μηνύματα, αλλά όλα, ανεξαρτήτως αν υπάρχουν νέα θέματα ή όχι. Εγώ πχ. που έχω 9 σελίδες με θέματα που παρακολουθώ, θα πρέπει να τις ελέγχω όλες; Γιατί χάθηκε η επιλογή αυτή (εκτός αν υπάρχει κάπου αλλού και δεν την βλέπω...);


Δεν εννοώ να πατήσετε το "Θέματα που παρακολουθείτε" αλλά το "Πίνακα Ελέγχου" στο drop down ...  :Wink:

----------


## GoofyX

> Δεν εννοώ να πατήσετε το "Θέματα που παρακολουθείτε" αλλά το "Πίνακα Ελέγχου" στο drop down ...


Σωστός, δεν το είχα προσέξει. Αυτό όμως δείχνει ότι μάλλον ως επιλογή δεν είναι 100% επιτυχημένη. Πχ. το Διάφορα γιατί δεν είναι σύνδεσμος όπως το Πίνακας Ελέγχου Χρήστη;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σωστός, δεν το είχα προσέξει. Αυτό όμως δείχνει ότι μάλλον ως επιλογή δεν είναι 100% επιτυχημένη. Πχ. το Διάφορα γιατί δεν είναι σύνδεσμος όπως το Πίνακας Ελέγχου Χρήστη;


To διάφορα δεν αντιστοιχεί σε κάποια επιλογή, είναι απλά επικεφαλίδα.  :Wink:  
Anyway αφού καταφέραμε να μπερδέψουμε και εσένα που είσαι έμπειρος χρήστης προφανώς οι αλλαγές που έγιναν δεν ήταν στην σωστή κατεύθυνση και τις αναίρεσα ...  :Whistle:

----------


## GoofyX

> Anyway αφού καταφέραμε να μπερδέψουμε και εσένα που είσαι έμπειρος χρήστης προφανώς οι αλλαγές που έγιναν δεν ήταν στην σωστή κατεύθυνση και τις αναίρεσα ...


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Smile: 

ΟΚ, για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι έτσι καλύτερα. Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά, κάνετε *ό,τι καλύτερο* για το site!

----------


## manoulamou

> Και τώρα κάτι άσχετο:  θα ήταν, βρίσκετε, χρήσιμο να δημιουργήσουμε σιγά-σιγά ένα ορθογραφικό λεξικό για χρήση στο φόρουμ;.....Αφού βαριόμαστε να ψάχνουμε σε άλλο σάιτ όταν έχουμε αμφιβολίες, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε το εργαλείο εδώ . . .(αλλού έπρεπε μάλλον να το γράψω αυτό . . .  )


ΕΔΩ θα επρεπε, αλλα δεν πειραζει... :Smile: ..Εγω εχω παντοτε σε tab του Τριανταφυλλίδη (δεν ταχει ολα,  ομως ειναι 
καλο)το οποιο παλιοτερα το ειχα δει και στα extra του forum :Thinking: ! Η *aria* μαλλον θελει κατι "ενσωματωμενο" :Wink: ?

----------


## minovg

> To διάφορα δεν αντιστοιχεί σε κάποια επιλογή, είναι απλά επικεφαλίδα.  
> Anyway αφού καταφέραμε να μπερδέψουμε και εσένα που είσαι έμπειρος χρήστης προφανώς οι αλλαγές που έγιναν δεν ήταν στην σωστή κατεύθυνση και *τις αναίρεσα* ...


Τhanks.  :Worthy:   :Clap:   :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

> ΕΔΩ θα επρεπε, αλλα δεν πειραζει.....Εγω εχω παντοτε σε tab του Τριανταφυλλίδη (δεν ταχει ολα,  ομως ειναι 
> καλο)το οποιο παλιοτερα το ειχα δει και στα extra του forum! Η *aria* μαλλον θελει κατι "ενσωματωμενο"?


Ναι, με την έννοια ότι έτσι δεν θα κάνει κανείς «κόπο» να ψάχνει αλλού, αλλά θα το έχει εύκαιρο την ώρα που συντάσσει ένα μήνυμα  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

Βρε παιδια μονο εμενα ενοχλει το οτι το iSpy δεν ειναι αμμεσα προσβασημο?
Βγαλτε το απο το μενου Extra Options

----------


## aria

> Βρε παιδια μονο εμενα ενοχλει το οτι το iSpy δεν ειναι αμμεσα προσβασημο?
> Βγαλτε το απο το μενου Extra Options


Όχι δεν είσαι μόνος, συμφωνώ! Ας πάει το Ημερολόγιο στα Έξτρα . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panosaoua

Με πρόλαβες  :Razz:  
Και εγώ σκεφτόμουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. 
Καλύτερα πιστεύω πως ήταν πριν, ως αυτόνομος σύνδεσμος.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ναι, με την έννοια ότι έτσι δεν θα κάνει κανείς «κόπο» να ψάχνει αλλού, αλλά θα το έχει εύκαιρο την ώρα που συντάσσει ένα μήνυμα


Ο editor του vBulletin για τον ΙΕ έχει ενσωματωμένη λύση με την χρήση του iespell  και στον firefox υπάρχει ενσωματωμένη λύση ορθογραφικού ελέγχου στον browser. Υπάρχει επομένως υποστήριξη για το 98% των χρηστών, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επιβαρύνουμε τον server με τέτοιες δουλειές.  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> Ο editor του vBulletin για τον ΙΕ έχει ενσωματωμένη λύση με την χρήση του iespell  και στον firefox υπάρχει ενσωματωμένη λύση ορθογραφικού ελέγχου στον browser. Υπάρχει επομένως υποστήριξη για το 98% των χρηστών, και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επιβαρύνουμε τον server με τέτοιες δουλειές.


Εντάξει . . .  Αλλά . . . ΑΣ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΜΕ λοιπόν!  :Twisted Evil: 

(είναι κρίμα, μιας και επιμένουμε ελληνικά - και πολύ καλά κάνουμε!)

----------


## panosaoua

Απλώς να συμπληρώσω ότι έχει και η όπερα ορθογραφικό έλεγχο με την χρήση του Aspell.
Για οδηγίες εδώ

----------


## RyDeR

Βλέπετε στην υπογραφή μου P S Y X A K I A S ή μόνο εγώ το βλέπω;  :Blink:

----------


## sivadws2

Off Topic


		@RyDeR: Εγώ πάντως το βλέπω!!

----------


## sdikr

Off Topic


		οχι δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## RyDeR

Εγω πάντως βλέπω:

*Spoiler:*











Τι γίνεται ρε γμτ;

Μπορείς να το μεταφέρεις στο section ''η γνώμη σας'' ή να κάνω νέο thread να ρωτήσω;

*ADD:* η υπογραφή μου είναι αυτή σε όλα τα sections, εκτός του profile. Έτσι βλέπω εγώ... :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

Το είδα και εγώ τώρα,  το κάνει στο Blue theme,    κανονικά κάνω χρήση του gray  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Ναι μόνο στο blue1 το κάνει...  :Smile:  Για να δούμε..

Πάντως ωραία είναι και έτσι... :Razz:  [ο psyxakias έχει copyright ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα;  :Razz: ]

----------


## manoulamou

Στον Opera τωρα με blue δεν το κανει :Cool: 
ουτε και στην φωφη :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

Όντως τώρα είναι ΟΚ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε,  nothing to worry about!! 

Για το copyright  δεν ξέρω,  πάντως είδα κάτι δικηγόρους να πηγαίνουν στο σπίτι του Psyxakia  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε, nothing to worry about!!


Ευχαριστούμε. :One thumb up:  






> Για το copyright  δεν ξέρω,  πάντως είδα κάτι δικηγόρους να πηγαίνουν στο σπίτι του Psyxakia


Ωχ μην μου λές τέτοια....

θα πω και 'γω την γειτόνισσα δικηγόρο να ξέρει. :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...624#post973624 στο #21 του kostas_pav. Έχει την υπογραφή του lewton χωρίς την εικόνα. :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως *καποιος κανει πειραματα παλ*ι :Wink:  
γιατι αλλαξε ολη η εμφανιση της σελιδας
και νομιζα οτι ηταν απο τη γραμματοσειρα GREY :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Ο κακογέρακας πρέπει να τα κάνει,,, είναι invisible αλλά επειδή ποστάρει φαίνεται οτι είναι μαζί μας...  :Twisted Evil:  

Anyway, ΟΚ είναι πάλι η υπογραφή του kostas_pav.

----------


## EvilHawk

Off Topic


		Nίκη ποια εμφάνιση άλλαξε ?
	


Παιδιά κανένα στιγμιαίο κόλλημα του cache των μηνυμάτων (parsed posts) είναι, θα στρώσει μόνο του.  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Οντως καποιο κολλημα πρεπει να τρωει κατα καιρους
ομως γιατι δεν μπορουσα να κανω log-in απο την εναλλακτικη διευθυνση???
http://209.190.6.242/

ΥΓ
κατι επαιξε οταν εψαχνα για τις υπογραφες που ελεγε ο ryder και κολλαγε στην  grey εμφανιση :Smile:

----------


## harris

Για κάποιο λόγο, από εχθές, όταν έχω νέο μήνυμα, και ενώ στο ανάλογο pop up message του ζητώ να μου εμφανιστεί το μήνυμα σε νέο tab, το μήνυμα ανοίγει στο ίδιο tab  :Thinking:  

Φυσικά και έχω κάνει πολλά restart τόσο το PC όσο και τον fiefox, αλλά το θεματάκι παραμένει... αλλάχθηκε κάτι στο script ή να ψαχτώ εγώ;  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> αλλάχθηκε κάτι στο script ή να ψαχτώ εγώ;


Όχι δεν υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή ..  :Wink:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Για κάποιο λόγο, από εχθές, όταν έχω νέο μήνυμα, και ενώ στο ανάλογο pop up message του ζητώ να μου εμφανιστεί το μήνυμα σε νέο tab, το μήνυμα ανοίγει στο ίδιο tab  
> 
> Φυσικά και έχω κάνει πολλά restart τόσο το PC όσο και τον fiefox, αλλά το θεματάκι παραμένει... αλλάχθηκε κάτι στο script ή να ψαχτώ εγώ;


Βάλε το Tab Mix Plus και πειραματίσου μ'εκείνο. Έχει κάτι επιλογές γι'αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## harris

> Βάλε το Tab Mix Plus και πειραματίσου μ'εκείνο. Έχει κάτι επιλογές γι'αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις.


To έχω το tab mix plus ήδη, και ενώ δεν άλλαξα κάτι, μου εμφάνισε το φαινόμενο που περιέγραψα  :Sad: 

Θα το ψάξω περαιτέρω  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

όταν πάω να τσεκάρω διαθεσιμότητα από 4νετ μέσω adslgr μου βγάζει το παρακάτω.Ενώ από το site της 4νετ εμφανίζεται κανονικα

----------


## NeK

> όταν πάω να τσεκάρω διαθεσιμότητα από 4νετ μέσω adslgr μου βγάζει το παρακάτω.Ενώ από το site της 4νετ εμφανίζεται κανονικα


Το διόρθωσα thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

1.Στο index του forum στην περιοχη "Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software γενικά" διπλα ακριβως στην στηλη "τελευταιο μηνυμα" γραφει την λεξη *ποτε*...
Εγω το βλεπω καπως παραξενο (την λεξη) ,μιας και απο οτι βλεπω εχετε μεταφερει ολα τα νηματα απο εκει μεσα...Εχετε σκοπο να το διαγαψετε εντελως το sub forum?
2.Να ξαναζητησω να βαλετε το ispy σε καποιο αυτονομο κουμπακι ,οπως ηταν πριν καμια βδομαδα :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> 1.Στο index του forum στην περιοχη "Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software γενικά" διπλα ακριβως στην στηλη "τελευταιο μηνυμα" γραφει την λεξη *ποτε*...
> Εγω το βλεπω καπως παραξενο (την λεξη) ,μιας και απο οτι βλεπω εχετε μεταφερει ολα τα νηματα απο εκει μεσα...Εχετε σκοπο να το διαγαψετε εντελως το sub forum?
> 2.Να ξαναζητησω να βαλετε το ispy σε καποιο αυτονομο κουμπακι ,οπως ηταν πριν καμια βδομαδα


Ναι το forum υπήρχε προσωρινά μέχρι να μεταφερθούν τα θέματα στα νέα, μόλις το διέγραψα.
Αλλαγές στο navigation bar δεν θα γίνουν άλλες, τουλάχιστον όχι σύντομα.

----------


## minovg

Όταν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ένα ποστ επιλέγουμε το λινκ από το #480 (πχ. του EvilHawk προηγουμένως). Αυτό όμως μας δείχνει μόνο το ένα ποστ (εμφάνιση ενός μόνο μηνύματος). Δε θα ήταν πιο πρακτικό να έδειχνε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ αλλά μέσα σε όλο το τόπικ γενικότερα; Καιρό είχα να κάνω αυτό το ερώτημα, αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι πρακτικό να φαίνεται μόνο το ένα ποστ.

Και μετά αναγκαστικά αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε όλο το θέμα σε κάποιον τρίτο αλλάζουμε σελίδα και του δείχνουμε ανάλογα με την page...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όταν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ένα ποστ επιλέγουμε το λινκ από το #480 (πχ. του EvilHawk προηγουμένως). Αυτό όμως μας δείχνει μόνο το ένα ποστ (εμφάνιση ενός μόνο μηνύματος). Δε θα ήταν πιο πρακτικό να έδειχνε το συγκεκριμένο ποστ αλλά μέσα σε όλο το τόπικ γενικότερα; Καιρό είχα να κάνω αυτό το ερώτημα, αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι πρακτικό να φαίνεται μόνο το ένα ποστ.
> 
> Και μετά αναγκαστικά αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε όλο το θέμα σε κάποιον τρίτο αλλάζουμε σελίδα και του δείχνουμε ανάλογα με την page...


Στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει ο τίτλος του θέματος, πάνω δεξιά, σε πάει στο θέμα και στο συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα.  :Wink:

----------


## aria

Στην εμφάνιση του ενός θέματος, πάνω απ' τον αριθμό του υπάρχει λινκ για να πας κατ' ευθείαν στο σύνολο του θέματος.

Εννοείς όταν το κάνεις παράθεση σε δικό σου μήνυμα ως λινκ; 

 :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Σε πρόλαβα!  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Σε πρόλαβα!


Τι να κάνουμε, προηγούνται οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ηλικία!  :Razz:

----------


## apok

Off Topic


		 Δεν αφήνετε τα offtopic λεω εγώ?

----------


## minovg

> Στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει ο τίτλος του θέματος, πάνω δεξιά, σε πάει στο θέμα και στο συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα.





> Στην εμφάνιση του ενός θέματος, πάνω απ' τον αριθμό του υπάρχει λινκ για να πας κατ' ευθείαν στο σύνολο του θέματος.
> 
> Εννοείς όταν το κάνεις παράθεση σε δικό σου μήνυμα ως λινκ;


Πού είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά;  :Stupid:   :Sorry:  

Εννοώ θέλω να δείξω σε κάποιον πχ. αυτό το δικό μου ποστ. Αλλά να μη φαίνεται μόνο το δικό μου. Να φαίνεται όλο το τόπικ αλλά να του εμφανιστεί στη θέση του δικού μου ποστ.. Σε άλλα φόρουμς είναι το #480 πχ. Εκεί μέσα είναι ο σύνδεσμος του συγκεκριμένου ποστ αλλά μέσα στο τόπικ, όχι εμφάνιση μόνο ενός μηνύματος.

----------


## katafitos

Εντοπισα καποια σημεια οπου τα κειμενα ή τα buttons βγαινουν εκτος οριων σε opera ή/και Konqueror. Μπορουν να διορθωθουν?

Επεξεργασία Υπογραφής-->Εικόνα Υπογραφής-->κουμπι choose Opera
Επεξεργασία Επιλογών -->Διάφορες Επιλογές-->Επιλογη τυπου Επεξεργαστη κειμενου Konqueror
Επεξεργασία Προφίλ-->Προαιρετικές πληροφορίες--> κουμπι Επαναφορά Opera
Επεξεργασία Avatar-->Προσαρμοσμένο Avatar-->κουμπι choose Opera
Επεξεργασία Εικόνας Προφίλ-->Προσαρμοσμένη εικόνα προφίλ-->κουμπι Choose Opera
Λίστες Φίλων / Αποκλεισμένων-->Λίστα Φίλων & Λίστα Αποκλεισθέντων--> τα 2 κουμπια Opera & Konqueror

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πού είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά;   
> 
> Εννοώ θέλω να δείξω σε κάποιον πχ. αυτό το δικό μου ποστ. Αλλά να μη φαίνεται μόνο το δικό μου. Να φαίνεται όλο το τόπικ αλλά να του εμφανιστεί στη θέση του δικού μου ποστ.. Σε άλλα φόρουμς είναι το #480 πχ. Εκεί μέσα είναι ο σύνδεσμος του συγκεκριμένου ποστ αλλά μέσα στο τόπικ, όχι εμφάνιση μόνο ενός μηνύματος.


Μπορείς πάντα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το [post] tag: 
πχ. [post]988436[/post] ή [post=988436] ένα μήνυμα του minovg[/post] 
θα σου δώσει το παρακάτω αποτέλεσμα https://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=988436 ή  ένα μήνυμα του minovg ... :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εντοπισα καποια σημεια οπου τα κειμενα ή τα buttons βγαινουν εκτος οριων σε opera ή/και Konqueror. Μπορουν να διορθωθουν?
> 
> Επεξεργασία Υπογραφής-->Εικόνα Υπογραφής-->κουμπι choose Opera
> Επεξεργασία Επιλογών -->Διάφορες Επιλογές-->Επιλογη τυπου Επεξεργαστη κειμενου Konqueror
> Επεξεργασία Προφίλ-->Προαιρετικές πληροφορίες--> κουμπι Επαναφορά Opera
> Επεξεργασία Avatar-->Προσαρμοσμένο Avatar-->κουμπι choose Opera
> Επεξεργασία Εικόνας Προφίλ-->Προσαρμοσμένη εικόνα προφίλ-->κουμπι Choose Opera
> Λίστες Φίλων / Αποκλεισμένων-->Λίστα Φίλων & Λίστα Αποκλεισθέντων--> τα 2 κουμπια Opera & Konqueror


Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ένα screenshot και να μου πείς άν το παρατηρείς το πρόβλημα και στα 3 styles, θα με βοηθούσες πολύ ...

----------


## panosaoua

> Εντοπισα καποια σημεια οπου τα κειμενα ή τα buttons βγαινουν εκτος οριων σε opera ή/και Konqueror. Μπορουν να διορθωθουν?
> 
> Επεξεργασία Υπογραφής-->Εικόνα Υπογραφής-->κουμπι choose Opera
> Επεξεργασία Προφίλ-->Προαιρετικές πληροφορίες--> κουμπι Επαναφορά Opera
> Επεξεργασία Avatar-->Προσαρμοσμένο Avatar-->κουμπι choose Opera
> Επεξεργασία Εικόνας Προφίλ-->Προσαρμοσμένη εικόνα προφίλ-->κουμπι Choose Opera
> Λίστες Φίλων / Αποκλεισμένων-->Λίστα Φίλων & Λίστα Αποκλεισθέντων--> τα 2 κουμπια Opera & Konqueror


Μπορέις να δώσεις ένα screenshot;  Εγώ με όπερα δεν παρατήρησα να είναι κάτι εκτός ορίων  :Thinking:  
ενδεικτικά (σε windows όμως)

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ναι το forum υπήρχε προσωρινά μέχρι να μεταφερθούν τα θέματα στα νέα, μόλις το διέγραψα.


Αχμμμ την έκανα την πατάτα μου  :Razz:  , διαγράφοντας το forum που είχε μόνο redirects μέσα κάποιοι έλαβαν pm για διαγραφή θέματος. Μην τρομάξετε αφορουν την διαγραφή του redirect, το θέμα υπάρχει κανονικά στα νέα sub-forums. 

Ξέχασα ότι στέλνει και σε αυτά pm και θα πέσει πανικός ...  :ROFL:

----------


## katafitos

Επεξεργασία Υπογραφής-->Εικόνα Υπογραφής-->κουμπι choose Opera Ολα τα styles και ολες οι γλωσσες
Επεξεργασία Επιλογών -->Διάφορες Επιλογές-->Επιλογη τυπου Επεξεργαστη κειμενου Konqueror Ολα τα styles Μονο Ελληνικα
Επεξεργασία Προφίλ-->Προαιρετικές πληροφορίες--> κουμπι Επαναφορά Opera Ολα τα styles Ολες οι γλωσσες
Επεξεργασία Avatar-->Προσαρμοσμένο Avatar-->κουμπι choose Opera Ολα τα styles Ολες οι γλωσσες
Επεξεργασία Εικόνας Προφίλ-->Προσαρμοσμένη εικόνα προφίλ-->κουμπι Choose Opera ολα τα styles ολες οι γλωσσες
Λίστες Φίλων / Αποκλεισμένων-->Λίστα Φίλων & Λίστα Αποκλεισθέντων--> τα 2 κουμπια Opera & Konqueror.  Σε Opera Ολα τα styles μονο στα Ελληνικα.  Στον Konqueror τα ιδια με τον Opera εκτος απο το 2007 style που ειναι ok και για τις 2 γλωσσες



Edit: [ Να προσθεσω οτι ειναι σε linux Opera 9.10 Build 521 και koqueror 3.5.6 ]

----------


## manoulamou

ΠΑΙΖΕΙ *καποιος* παλι ή μου φανηκε :Smile:  
προς στιγμην εχασα την αριστερη πλευρα με τα online μελη κλπ:  :Shocked:

----------


## RyDeR

> ΠΑΙΖΕΙ *καποιος* παλι ή μου φανηκε 
> προς στιγμην εχασα την αριστερη πλευρα με τα online μελη κλπ:


no problem here.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Επεξεργασία Υπογραφής-->Εικόνα Υπογραφής-->κουμπι choose Opera Ολα τα styles και ολες οι γλωσσες
> Επεξεργασία Επιλογών -->Διάφορες Επιλογές-->Επιλογη τυπου Επεξεργαστη κειμενου Konqueror Ολα τα styles Μονο Ελληνικα
> Επεξεργασία Προφίλ-->Προαιρετικές πληροφορίες--> κουμπι Επαναφορά Opera Ολα τα styles Ολες οι γλωσσες
> Επεξεργασία Avatar-->Προσαρμοσμένο Avatar-->κουμπι choose Opera Ολα τα styles Ολες οι γλωσσες
> Επεξεργασία Εικόνας Προφίλ-->Προσαρμοσμένη εικόνα προφίλ-->κουμπι Choose Opera ολα τα styles ολες οι γλωσσες
> Λίστες Φίλων / Αποκλεισμένων-->Λίστα Φίλων & Λίστα Αποκλεισθέντων--> τα 2 κουμπια Opera & Konqueror.  Σε Opera Ολα τα styles μονο στα Ελληνικα.  Στον Konqueror τα ιδια με τον Opera εκτος απο το 2007 style που ειναι ok και για τις 2 γλωσσες
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: [ Να προσθεσω οτι ειναι σε linux Opera 9.10 Build 521 και koqueror 3.5.6 ]


Sorry δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα γι' αυτά, είναι παλιό γνωστό πρόβλημα της opera και του πώς κάνει render τα div (που το είχαν διορθώσει όμως κάποια στιγμή  :Thinking:  ).

----------


## hemlock

Μονο εγω βλεπω πρωτα "λευκες σελιδες" και μετα αυτο που εχω κλικαρει (2-3 φορες refresh) σημερα?

----------


## minovg

Όχι μόνο σήμερα αλλά γενικά τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει αρκετά προβλήματα το φόρουμ.  :Sad:  Αργεί απίστευτα ώρες-ώρες και εμφανίζει και τις άσπρες αυτές σελίδες.

----------


## harris

> Μονο εγω βλεπω πρωτα "λευκες σελιδες" και μετα αυτο που εχω κλικαρει (2-3 φορες refresh) σημερα?


Eγώ μόλις έστειλα ένα πμ, αφού πρώτα μου έδωσε 5-6 φορές το μήνυμα λάθους "The server was reset"  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους routers της eNet στν Αμερική, πολύ πιθανό να δέχονται επίθεση, έχουμε ενημερώσει το support της hosting εταιρείας  για τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται.

----------


## aria

Αφαιρέστε αμέσως τη φωτογραφία της οικογένειας Μητσ... :Lips Sealed:   από το Fun Section!!!

----------


## NeK

Όντως το τελευταίο καιρό δέχεται το δίκτυο επιθέσεις (DDOS Attacks) και σήμερα ήταν η πιο χειρότερε από όλες γιαυτό και είχαμε αυτά τα προβλήματα.

Οι διαχειριστές του δικτύου το παλεύουν (μαζί τους και εμείς) και ήδη έγινε re-route το path προς εμάς (Ευρώπη) και είναι πολύ καλύτερα τώρα.

Θα σας ενημερώσω μόλις έχω νεότερα.

----------


## manoulamou

Το θλιβερο της υποθεσης 
ηταν πως σημερα μες το καταμεσημερο, κι ενω ιδρωνα να μπω στο forum
ταυτοχρονα ειχα τις μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο τον καιρο της ΑΝΑ-υποΒαθμισης  :Wall:

----------


## NeK

Από ότι φαίνεται έχει καλύτερη απόδοση το νέο routing επίσης αναμένεται να γίνει αναβάθμιση του bandwidth.

----------


## hemlock

Παντως κατι ψιλοκολληματακια τα εχω ακομα με το forum... :Thinking:  
Ισως τωρα να φταιει και η forthnet της περιοχης.. :Thinking:

----------


## GoofyX

Βρε παιδιά, αυτή την ώρα (από τη δουλειά) είναι πάναργο το forum. Γιατί έτσι;

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτη τη στιγμη καλα παει . Κατα τις 11-12 κολλαγε λιγο σε μενα :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

Εκανα κατι πειραματα με τον λογαριασμο μου και ξετρυπωσα κατι που θεώρησα "bug"...
Καποιους χρηστες που εχω στην λιστα των αποκλεισθεντων ,μπορω και βλεπω τα Post που εχουν κανει πχ στο section των games rewies...Και γενικοτερα σε αυτου του ειδους το section του forum...
Και κατι ακομα που το ειδα τωρα.

Οταν 'αποκλεισω" καποιον χρηστη η διαδικασια του αποκλεισμου δεν ειναι ιδια οπως στο υπολοιπο forum...Σε αυτα τα section μπορω και βλεπω κανονικα το avatar του παιδιου και απλα λειπει το κειμενο /σχολιο του.

Να και καποιες photo...Addicted μην αρχισεις την γκρινια :Razz: 
Στη δευτερη περιπτωση ,αν πατησω την διεση για να δω αυτονομο το μηνυμα ,μπορω και το βλεπω

----------


## EvilHawk

Χμμμ δεν μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω εύκολα αφού δεν επιτρέπεται στους Mods να έχουν Ignore list  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

subforums : Η Γνώμη σας 	
Ανακοινώσεις  <====> Αρχείο Ανακοινώσεων 
*Γιατι μου φαινεται οτι τα βλεπω διπλά ;;;*


Α και μεγεια τα νεα κουμπακια, 
ιδιως αυτο που μας παει κατ ευθειαν σε μια σελιδα ενος τοπικ :Smile:

----------


## hemlock

Και κατι ακομα ,τωρα που σκαλιζω το Profile μου, γιατι οι editors δεν μπαινουν σε μαυρη λιστα?
Ανηκουν στην ΣΟ?
Απο οτι θυμαμε οχι !

----------


## EvilHawk

> Και κατι ακομα ,τωρα που σκαλιζω το Profile μου, γιατι οι editors δεν μπαινουν σε μαυρη λιστα?
> Ανηκουν στην ΣΟ?
> Απο οτι θυμαμε οχι !


Όταν μία από τις κύριες εργασίες που κάνουν έινια να γράφουν ειδήσεις που εμφανίζονται στην κεντρική σελίδα το θεωρείς λογικό να επιτρέπεται να γίνουν ignored?

----------


## EvilHawk

> subforums : Η Γνώμη σας 	
> Ανακοινώσεις  <====> Αρχείο Ανακοινώσεων 
> *Γιατι μου φαινεται οτι τα βλεπω διπλά ;;;*
> 
> Α και μεγεια τα νεα κουμπακια, 
> ιδιως αυτο που μας παει κατ ευθειαν σε μια σελιδα ενος τοπικ


Δεν είναι διπλά, είναι κύριο φόρουμ και υπο-φόρουμ. Το τελευταίο μήνυμα είναι στο υπο-φόρουμ!  :Wink: 

Για ποια κουμπάκια λές; Αυτό που έφτιαξα σήμερα είναι τα Εργαλεία forum", "Εργαλεία Θέματος", "Αναζήτηση στο Forum" και "Αναζήτηση στο θέμα", για μετάβαση σε σελίδα δεν έφτιαξα τίποτα.  :Thinking: 

Edit: [ αααα οκ τώρα κατάλαβα πιο λές! ]

----------


## manoulamou

Τα βλεπω διπλά, αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι 2 ειναι το εξης 1  :Wink:  
 Αληθεια αφου ειναι το ιδιο τελικα γιατι να μην 
το συμπτυξετε/καταργησετε το subforum(αρχειο); :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Παντού έτσι δουλεύουν τα sub-forums Νίκη, το τελευταίο μήνυμα τους εμφανίζεται στο forum index και στο index της κύριας κατηγορίας!  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν θελω να γινομαι κουραστικη ομως 
η απορια μου ηταν η εξης: γιατι να εχουμε forum με (1) subforum
αφου δεν υπαρχει δευτερο ή έστω χυμα μηνυματα περαν αυτου
και οχι ενα ενιαιο ?
Τεσπα σκεφτειτε το και αν γινεται εχει καλως...

----------


## harris

Ανάθεμα να κατάλαβα ποιο κουμπάκι λες Νίκη  :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

Εκει που δειχνει τις σελιδες του τοπικ διπλα 
το βελακι το πατας βγαινει ενα Μεταβαση στη Σελιδα ....  Παμε 
που σε παει σε συγκεκριμενη σελιδα και 
ειναι πολυ βολικο για πολυσελιδα νηματα...

----------


## harris

> Εκει που δειχνει τις σελιδες του τοπικ διπλα 
> το βελακι το πατας βγαινει ενα Μεταβαση στη Σελιδα ....  Παμε 
> που σε παει σε συγκεκριμενη σελιδα


OK... Θενξ  :One thumb up: 

(Άλλος έχει την χάρη κι άλλος τ' όνομα μου φαίνεται  :Laughing:  )

----------


## manoulamou

Σιγουρα δεν προκειται για bug,  αλλα μολις σημερα το προσεξα και μου δημιουργηθηκε η απορια:
Οταν το θεμα ανηκει στις Ειδησεις γιατι στο πρωτο/αρχικο μηνυμα του topic
δεν εμφανιζεται η υπογραφη του μελους;
πχ παρατηρειστε  εδω στα δυο πρωτα posts του* lewton*. :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Σιγουρα δεν προκειται για bug,  αλλα μολις σημερα το προσεξα και μου δημιουργηθηκε η απορια:
> Οταν το θεμα ανηκει στις Ειδησεις γιατι στο πρωτο/αρχικο μηνυμα του topic
> δεν εμφανιζεται η υπογραφη του μελους;
> πχ παρατηρειστε  εδω στα δυο πρωτα posts του* lewton*.


Γιατί σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες για την υποβολή ειδήσεων  οι χρήστες  επιλέγουν να μην εμφανίζεται η υπογραφή  ή την αφαιρεί η ΣΟ

----------


## harris

Έχω προσθέσει 2 φορές μέχρι στιγμής αυτό το μήνυμα στα "αγαπημένα μου", και δύο φορές για κάποιο λόγο χάνεται  :Sad: 

Το έκανα και τρίτη φορά... αν μου το ξανακάνει θα σας κάνω αγωγή για ηθική βλάβη  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Μπααα μαλλον ο ΟΤΕ θα φταιει :Razz:  
Εγω προτιμω να τα προσθετω στα bookmarks μου
ή να τα κανω save τα πιο αγαπητα θεματα/μηνυματα :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω προσθέσει 2 φορές μέχρι στιγμής αυτό το μήνυμα στα "αγαπημένα μου", και δύο φορές για κάποιο λόγο χάνεται 
> 
> Το έκανα και τρίτη φορά... αν μου το ξανακάνει θα σας κάνω αγωγή για ηθική βλάβη


Το παρόν νήμα γίνεται συχνά merge,  με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάζει το πρώτο μήνυμα,

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το παρόν νήμα γίνεται συχνά merge,  με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάζει το πρώτο μήνυμα,


Με το merge δεν θα χαθεί, απλά μέχρι τώρα σβήναμε το παλιό και αφήναμε το καινούργιο, είναι ένας απο τους λόγους που σας είπα να γίνονται merge ...  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Με το merge δεν θα χαθεί, απλά μέχρι τώρα σβήναμε το παλιό και αφήναμε το καινούργιο, είναι ένας απο τους λόγους που σας είπα να γίνονται merge ...



Κακέ   :Razz:

----------


## harris

Bρε ιδιοκτητοδιαχειριστοσυντονιστές! Συντονιστείτε  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα τι εγινε με τα* αγαπημενα* σας :Wink:  βρεθηκε σολομωντειος λυση;;;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τελικα τι εγινε με τα* αγαπημενα* σας βρεθηκε σολομωντειος λυση;;;


Σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεσαι? Υπήρξε ποτέ κάποιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## manoulamou

> Έχω προσθέσει 2 φορές μέχρι στιγμής αυτό το μήνυμα στα "*αγαπημένα μου*", και δύο φορές για κάποιο λόγο χάνεται 
> 
> Το έκανα και τρίτη φορά... αν μου το ξανακάνει *θα σας κάνω αγωγή* για ηθική βλάβη


Κινδυνευετε με αγωγη :Razz: το ξεχασατε :Laughing: ;;;

----------


## manoulamou

Εχει κατι πολυ εκνευριστικα κολληματα το συστημα, εδω και μια ωρα περιπου :Whistle:  
Ηδη εμφανιστηκαν διπλα/τριπλα μηνυματα :Thinking:  
Ετοιμαζεται κατι ή ειμαστε πολλοι δραστηριοι αποψε;;;

----------


## harris

> Εχει κατι πολυ εκνευριστικα κολληματα το συστημα, εδω και μια ωρα περιπου


Eμένα από το πρωι τα κάνει... ήταν καλά το απόγευμα, αλλά τώρα πάλι σούρνεται  :Sad: 

*Την αγωγή που την στέλνω είπαμε;*

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως φταιει η περιοχη μας :Wink:  τελικα τι να πω, και σε μας το πρωΐ κατα τις 11.30-12.00 σερνοταν...


Ασχετο, το ειχα ξανα-αναφερει παλιοτερα:
To <<*Insert link* >> μερικες φορες σε πεταει σε ασχετη σελιδα
λογω της υπαρξης του *http://* πχ εδω 
υπαρχει τροπος να αφαιρεθει ή ειναι απαραιτητο λογω καποιου κωδικα;

----------


## harris

> υπαρχει τροπος να αφαιρεθει ή ειναι απαραιτητο λογω καποιου κωδικα;


Όταν το λινκ που κάνεις paste περιέχει ήδη το http:// τότε απλά σβήνε αυτό που προϋπάρχει στο insert link παράθυρο διαλόγου  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Μα αυτο ακριβως λεω πως ειναι το προβλημα: ειναι τοσο απαραιτητο να προ-υπαρχει το* http:* ;
Ολες οι διευθυνσεις δεν το περιεχουν παντοτε ή κανω λαθος ;
Εξ αλλου *τουλαχιστον εγω* :Embarassed:  ποτε δεν γραφω μια url, παντα με copy-paste την βαζω!

----------


## no_logo

> .
> Ασχετο, το ειχα ξανα-αναφερει παλιοτερα:
> To <<*Insert link* >> μερικες φορες σε πεταει σε ασχετη σελιδα
> λογω της υπαρξης του *http://* πχ εδω 
> υπαρχει τροπος να αφαιρεθει ή ειναι απαραιτητο λογω καποιου κωδικα;


Σε opera  πάντα, όταν ανοίγει το παράθυρο διαλόγου για να βάλω το link που πάντα το κάνω copy paste το http είναι "μαυρισμένο" και με το copy paste  σβήνει. Ετσι δεν υπάρχει 2 φορές και δεν είναι κατεστραμμένο το link  που παραθέτω.
Τωρα αν οι διάφορες φώφηδες δεν έχουν τα πιο απλά και αυτονόητα πράγματα, πρόβλημα σας  :Razz:  δεν είναι πρόβλημα του adslgr.com

----------


## manoulamou

Σ ευχαριστω για την διευκρινηση, αλλα το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους τους browsers :Wink:  
αλλα εαν πατησεις αριστερο κλικ πριν κανεις το paste δεν σβηνεται...
Τεσπα δεν με απασχολει τοσο πολυ....






αληθεια τι εκανες απο παροχο adsl???

----------


## odd

Στο drop menu των αγαπημένων που υπάρχει στην πρώτη σελίδα δίνει λανθασμένα Links, αντίθετα στο πίνακα ελέγχου εκεί που γράφει τα αγαπημένα δίνει σωστά λινκ.

Στη πρώτη σελίδα: http://www.adslgr.com/showthread.php?t=ΧΧΧΧΧ ΛΑΘΟΣ
Στον πίνακα ελέγχου: http://www.adslgr.com/*forum/*showthread.php?t=ΧΧΧΧΧ ΣΩΣΤΟ

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στο drop menu των αγαπημένων που υπάρχει στην πρώτη σελίδα δίνει λανθασμένα Links, αντίθετα στο πίνακα ελέγχου εκεί που γράφει τα αγαπημένα δίνει σωστά λινκ.
> 
> Στη πρώτη σελίδα: http://www.adslgr.com/showthread.php?t=ΧΧΧΧΧ ΛΑΘΟΣ
> Στον πίνακα ελέγχου: http://www.adslgr.com/*forum/*showthread.php?t=ΧΧΧΧΧ ΣΩΣΤΟ


Διορθώθηκε!  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

Μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να βλεπαμε τα προσωπικα μας μηνυματα σε σελιδες και οχι σε ενα και μονο κατεβατο?

----------


## manoulamou

Σελιδες στα προσωπικα μηνυματα τι εννοεις, οτι ειναι ολοκληρα κατεβατα το καθενα;;;
Μαλλον δεν προκειται για bug παντως,  πιο πολυ επιθυμια  μου μοιαζει :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να βλεπαμε τα προσωπικα μας μηνυματα σε σελιδες και οχι σε ενα και μονο κατεβατο?


Tι εννοείς?

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν πιστευω να εννοει πως θα ηταν χρησιμο
να εμφανιζονταν τα PMs ολοκληρα ενα-ενα ξεχωριστα.... :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

Δεν ξερω αν τα σβηνεται καθε μερα τα καινουργια pms που ανταλασεται ,αλλα εγω στο profil Μου βλεπω 2 σελιδες με 50pms στη πρωτη και 40 στην δευτερη...Αν εβαζες Evil μεγιστο οριο 25-30 pms ανα σελιδα ,νομιζω,οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο :Wink:

----------


## karavagos

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ewpost&t=70995

The ADSLgr.com database has encountered a problem.

----------


## aria

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ewpost&t=70995
> 
> The ADSLgr.com database has encountered a problem.


Τώρα είναι εντάξει, εδώ τουλάχιστον.  Υπάρχουν κάποια ψιλοπροβληματάκια απ' το πρωί, είναι που πλησιάζουμε και το εκατομμύριο . . .  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> Δεν ξερω αν τα σβηνεται καθε μερα τα καινουργια pms που ανταλασεται ,αλλα εγω στο profil Μου βλεπω 2 σελιδες με 50pms στη πρωτη και 40 στην δευτερη...Αν εβαζες Evil μεγιστο οριο 25-30 pms ανα σελιδα ,νομιζω,οτι θα ηταν προτιμοτερο


_Τιιιιι, μονο τοσα εχεις ;;; Eμεις τι να πουμε με σχεδον μονιμα κοκκινο το 90% να μας κοιταει_





> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ewpost&t=70995
> 
> The ADSLgr.com database has encountered a problem.





> Τώρα είναι εντάξει, εδώ τουλάχιστον.  Υπάρχουν κάποια ψιλοπροβληματάκια απ' το πρωί, είναι που πλησιάζουμε και το εκατομμύριο . . .


_Απανωτα εγκεφαλικα,  μονο reset στο pc δεν εχω κανει. 
Ουτε μια σελιδα δεν ανοιγει, και χωρις τπτ αλλο να τρεχει παραλληλα_

----------


## harris

Ναι, πράγματι τώρα μπήκα κι εγώ και από την στιγμή του κλικ κάνει πάνω από λεπτό να αντιδράσει το σάιτ... από την στιγμή που αντιδρά και μετά πάει μέτρια, αλλά πάει  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Θα σας ταλαιπωρήσω λιγάκι, αλλα παίρνω backup!

----------


## harris

Προφανώς τελείωσε, γιατί μετά την πτώση, τώρα πάει σφαίρα  :Wink:

----------


## euri

Προσέχουμε για να έχουμε  :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

Τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια ?


Σε αυτο το thread μου το κανει μονο! Εκανα και refresh αλλα τιποτα  :Neutral:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια ?
> 
> 
> 
> Σε αυτο το thread μου το κανει μονο! Εκανα και refresh αλλα τιποτα


τα είχε προσθέσει ο χρήστης σαν images ...  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

:ROFL: 

To υπεθεσα κι αυτο γιατι υπαρχει και σε αλλο section το ιδιο thread αρα το εκανε copy paste  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Καλα βρε Θεε  :Razz:   εμεις δεν εχουμε ψυχη
να μην προλαβουμε να το δουμε :Wink:  ...

----------


## babality

Ειναι το νεο Adslgr double bacon

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
περισσοτερο για χαβαλε το εβαλα μιας και ξερω οτι ειναι προβλημα του ΙΕ. Θα φτιαξει σε λιγο.

----------


## ESP1982

Kαι εγώ το παρατήρησα αυτό το "double bacon" από opera. :Razz:  

Είχε την πλάκα του. :Laughing:

----------


## SouthDog

> Ειναι το νεο Adslgr double bacon
> περισσοτερο για χαβαλε το εβαλα μιας και ξερω οτι ειναι προβλημα του ΙΕ. Θα φτιαξει σε λιγο.


Kαι γω με firefox 2.0.0.2 

Tριάδωσε το κακό... :Laughing:

----------


## manoulamou

ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ οι αλλαγες στο layout?

----------


## pan05

> Kαι γω με firefox 2.0.0.2 
> 
> Tριάδωσε το κακό...


Και με SeaMonkey το παρατήρησα αυτό σήμερα. Επίσης, κάποιες φορές εξαφανίζεται τελείως το αριστερό frame.

----------


## NeK

> ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ οι αλλαγες layout?


Δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμες μέσω του drop down menu, αλλά μόνο από το πίνακα ελέγχου για λόγους σωστής καταγραφής στο προφίλ.

----------


## nikgr

Eπαναφέρω το θέμα που είχα ανοιξει παλιά γιατί βλέπω πάλι κολληματα...

Συγκεκριμένα όταν ανοίγω μια σελίδα του adslgr και προσπαθώ να κάνω scroll down ο επεξεργαστής καρφώνει ένα peak για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα στο 100% και μετά επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά.

Είναι όμως ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικό αφού το σύστημα παθαίνει κάτι σα λόξυγγα... 

Παρακαλώ να το δούνε λίγο οι ειδικοί γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι φταίνε παλι τα bannerακια της HOL που μετεξελίχθηκαν κιόλας και δεν τα πιάνει ούτε το adblock...
Μήπως να την ξηλώσουμε τη java και τα flash να τελειώνουμε?

----------


## hemlock

Το adblock τα πιανει* ολα*
Για του λογου το αληθες -τι εχω κοψει :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Την "συνταγη" για το κοψιμο του Firefox ;

----------


## WAntilles

> Eπαναφέρω το θέμα που είχα ανοιξει παλιά γιατί βλέπω πάλι κολληματα...
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα όταν ανοίγω μια σελίδα του adslgr και προσπαθώ να κάνω scroll down ο επεξεργαστής καρφώνει ένα peak για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα στο 100% και μετά επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά.
> 
> Είναι όμως ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικό αφού το σύστημα παθαίνει κάτι σα λόξυγγα... 
> 
> Παρακαλώ να το δούνε λίγο οι ειδικοί γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι φταίνε παλι τα bannerακια της HOL που μετεξελίχθηκαν κιόλας και δεν τα πιάνει ούτε το adblock...
> Μήπως να την ξηλώσουμε τη java και τα flash να τελειώνουμε?


Όλα τα πιάνει το Adblock αρκεί να ξέρεις να τα κόψεις σωστά.

----------


## aria

Στα Windows, απλώς εγκατέστησα το AdBlock Plus και εξαφανίστηκαν οι διαφημίσεις.  Τώρα στο Linux, ενώ έχω το adblock είναι όλα ενεργά . . . πρέπει να κάνω κάτι χειροκίνητα;   :What..?:   :Embarassed:

----------


## hemlock

> Στα Windows, απλώς εγκατέστησα το AdBlock Plus και εξαφανίστηκαν οι διαφημίσεις.  Τώρα στο Linux, ενώ έχω το adblock είναι όλα ενεργά . . . πρέπει να κάνω κάτι χειροκίνητα;


Να μην θελει να κανεις και ενα κλικ πανω στο "υποπτο αρχειο"?
Δες τι εχω "κοψει" εγω :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

> Στα Windows, απλώς εγκατέστησα το AdBlock Plus και εξαφανίστηκαν οι διαφημίσεις.  Τώρα στο Linux, ενώ έχω το adblock είναι όλα ενεργά . . . πρέπει να κάνω κάτι χειροκίνητα;


1. Στα Windows αποκλείεται να εξαφανίστηκαν απλώς με το που το έβαλες. Σε κάποια διαφήμιση θα έκανες δεξί κλικ και "Adblock this item".

2. Το 1 πρέπει να το κάνεις μια φορά καί στο Linux.

3. Αυτό το setting είναι ξεχωριστό ανά profile χρήστη. Άλλο profile έχεις στα Windows άλλο στο Linux.

----------


## aria

> 1. Στα Windows αποκλείεται να εξαφανίστηκαν απλώς με το που το έβαλες. Σε κάποια διαφήμιση θα έκανες δεξί κλικ και "Adblock this item".
> 
> 2. Το 1 πρέπει να το κάνεις μια φορά καί στο Linux.
> 
> 3. Αυτό το setting είναι ξεχωριστό ανά profile χρήστη. Άλλο profile έχεις στα Windows άλλο στο Linux.


1. Ειλικρινά, δεν θυμάμαι να έκανα τίποτα (δεν πάει και τόσος καιρός).  Αυτό το έκανα πρώτη φορά στις ταμπελίτσες της Danasoft και μόνο.

2.  Έφυγε η αριστερή αλλά για τα flashes μάλλον πρέπει να βάλω ξεχωριστό add-on;

3.  Καλά, είπαμε WAn, δεν είμαι και τόσο . . .  :Cool: 

Edit: άκυρο το (2), το έφτιαξα  :Smile:

----------


## Hengeo

Firefox + Adblock Plus, φόρτωσα κάτι default καταλόγους φίλτρων και δεν ξαναείδα διαφημίσεις..

----------


## pan05

SeaMonkey + Adblock Plus + Flashblock εδώ και το site πετάει χωρίς τίποτα "περιττό"  :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

> 3.  Καλά, είπαμε WAn, δεν είμαι και τόσο . . .


Δεν υπονόησα κάτι τέτοιο.  :Embarassed:

----------


## no_logo

Ας μετονομαστεί λοιπόν αυτό το νήμα από *βαρύ το adslgr σε πανβαρος ο firefox*  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Ολοι  :Smile:   με τις καταλληλες <<διαιτες>>
 μπορουν να χασουν βαρος :Wink:

----------


## NeK

Καλησπέρα,

Το δοκίμασα σε διάφορους browsers όπως firefox, ie, opera και πάντα η cpu κατανάλωση είναι στο 0%, μήπως έχεις κάποιο περίεργο plugin που δημιουργεί αυτά τα spikes; Είναι κανείς άλλος που μπορεί να επαναλάβει το αυξημένο cpu usage;

----------


## manoulamou

Εμενα ποτε δεν ξεπερασε το 1% η cpu :Smile:  
Το adslgr σερνεται στο ανοιγμα *μονον εαν* εχω full d/l απο torrents
σε συνδυασμο με VBiSpy ή/και onlineUsers, ποτε αλλοτε!!!

----------


## nikgr

Έβαλα κι εγώ το flashblock και άντε γεια HOL με τα ωραία σου banεράκια και τα κορφοβούνια spikes...

Aλλά αυτά κάνει ο εντυπωσιασμός... Μια απλή φωτό δεν του έφτανε... Ήθελαν πολύχρωμα χορευτικά flashάκια.
Ας τα βλέπουν από δω και πέρα μόνοι τους λοιπόν...

Flashblock και άγιος ο Θεός...  :Worthy: 

Όταν αγοράσω 4πύρηνο ίσως και να το απεγκαταστήσω.

----------


## hemlock

> Έβαλα κι εγώ το flashblock και άντε γεια HOL με τα ωραία σου banεράκια και τα κορφοβούνια spikes...
> 
> Aλλά αυτά κάνει ο εντυπωσιασμός... Μια απλή φωτό δεν του έφτανε... Ήθελαν πολύχρωμα χορευτικά flashάκια.
> Ας τα βλέπουν από δω και πέρα μόνοι τους λοιπόν...
> 
> Flashblock και άγιος ο Θεός...


Ουτε καν αυτο δεν χρειαζεσαι...Τον τροπο για να "κοψεις" ολα αυτα τα ενοχλητικα ,οπως λες,στον εδειξα...
Τελικα μηπως το προβλημα σου δεν ηταν τα flashακια αλλα εσυ?

----------


## Garry

> Εμενα ποτε δεν ξεπερασε το 1% η cpu


+1 με 16 ανοιχτές καρτέλες στο 0-1%.

*Spoiler:*

----------


## hemlock

Μια ακομα Photo για κατι που ειδα οταν εκανα browsing στα στατιστικα του Evilhawk.(πατησα το γραναζι στο profil του).Δεν εχουν καθετη στοιχηση τα 2 πινακακια

----------


## harris

> Μια ακομα Photo για κατι που ειδα οταν εκανα browsing στα στατιστικα του Evilhawk.(πατησα το γραναζι στο profil του).Δεν εχουν καθετη στοιχηση τα 2 πινακακια


Κοίτα να δεις τι παρατηρεί ο κόσμος  :Razz: 

Αλήθεια, γιατί του EvilHawk το γρανάζι είναι ενεργό link ενώ στους υπόλοιπους δεν είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## panosaoua

> Αλήθεια, γιατί του EvilHawk το γρανάζι είναι ενεργό link ενώ στους υπόλοιπους δεν είναι;


Πρέπει να το ενεργοποιήσεις από το Επεξεργασία Προφίλ γράφοντας το όνομα που χρησιμοποιείς στο πεδίο F@h Team User

----------


## harris

> Πρέπει να το ενεργοποιήσεις από το Επεξεργασία Προφίλ γράφοντας το όνομα που χρησιμοποιείς στο πεδίο F@h Team User


Σωστός!!!!! Δεν είχα δει την επιλογή!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :One thumb up: 

(Το δοκίμασα παραπάνω στου euri, και λέω "ε για να μην είναι ενεργό το δικό του, κάτι παίζει  :Laughing:  :Razz:  )

----------


## aria

Δείτε και αυτήν την ενημέρωση σχετικά  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Δείτε και αυτήν την ενημέρωση σχετικά


Δεν την είχα δει...  :Sorry:  :Embarassed:

----------


## aria

Όταν πατάω για να μεταφερθώ σε ένα θέμα είτε από το iSpy είτε από τα Νέα Μηνύματα, με πηγαίνει μεν στην τελευταία σελίδα, αλλά:  Άλλες φορές με πηγαίνει απλώς στην κορυφή της σελίδας (άσχετα αν εγώ έχω ήδη διαβάσει τα προηγούμενα ποστ) και πρέπει να κατέβω κάτω στο τελευταίο πιο πρόσφατο μήνυμα, ενώ άλλες φορές με πηγαίνει κανονικά στο νέο μήνυμα στο τέλος της σελίδας.  Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα με ποια ακριβώς λογική γίνεται αυτό.  :Thinking:  

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι δυνατόν εκτός από button "top" να έχουμε και ένα "bottom" ώστε να πηγαίνουμε άμεσα στο τέλος της σελίδας και στο τελευταίο μήνυμα;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hemlock

> Όταν πατάω για να μεταφερθώ σε ένα θέμα είτε από το iSpy είτε από τα Νέα Μηνύματα, με πηγαίνει μεν στην τελευταία σελίδα, αλλά:  Άλλες φορές με πηγαίνει απλώς στην κορυφή της σελίδας (άσχετα αν εγώ έχω ήδη διαβάσει τα προηγούμενα ποστ) και πρέπει να κατέβω κάτω στο τελευταίο πιο πρόσφατο μήνυμα, ενώ άλλες φορές με πηγαίνει κανονικά στο νέο μήνυμα στο τέλος της σελίδας.  Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα με ποια ακριβώς λογική γίνεται αυτό.  
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι δυνατόν εκτός από button *"top" να έχουμε και ένα "bottom"* ώστε να πηγαίνουμε άμεσα στο τέλος της σελίδας και στο τελευταίο μήνυμα;


space/page down

----------


## aria

> space/page down


Σύμφωνοι, μ' αυτή τη λογική ας φύγει και το "τοπ" τότε . . .  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν υπάρχει πιο γρήγορος τρόπος από το space για την μετάβαση στο τέλος της σελίδας ...

----------


## AddictedToChaos

Υπάρχει, το End  :Razz:

----------


## aria

> Υπάρχει, το End


 :Embarassed:  

Τρα λα λα λα λα λα, Στρουμφοτραγουδώω  :Whistle:  

Εμ, βασικά το κύριο ερώτημά μου δεν ήταν τόσο αυτό (έχω ζαλιστεί με την παλιοανάλυση στο λίνουξ και έχω συνεχώς πονοκέφαλο και δεν λειτουργώ, συγχωρέστε με  :Sorry: ), όσο αυτό που γράφω στην αρχή . . .

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> Τρα λα λα λα λα λα, Στρουμφοτραγουδώω


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  




> Εμ, βασικά το κύριο ερώτημά μου δεν ήταν τόσο αυτό (έχω ζαλιστεί με την παλιοανάλυση στο λίνουξ και έχω συνεχώς πονοκέφαλο και δεν λειτουργώ, συγχωρέστε με ), όσο αυτό που γράφω στην αρχή . . .


Τότε προφανώς δεν θα πρόσεξες την ύπαρξη αυτού του σωτήριου κουμπιού.

----------


## manoulamou

Αστους να λενε, αστους να πουν :Razz:  *aria* μου
Απο το VBiSpy σε παει στο συγκεκριμενο μηνυμα
και εαν μεν ειναι το τελευταιο ή το πρωτο μη διαβασμενο εχει καλως, αλλιως 
υπαρχουν οι αλλες εναλλακτικες που ανεφεραν οι πεπειραμενοι της παρεας :Whistle:  !
Οποτε επανερχομαστε στο παλιο αιτημα και μαλλον προτιμαται η *bottom-less* λυση :ROFL:

----------


## Gordito

Παιδια στο παρακατω post υπαρχει συννημενη εικονα.
Ενω η εικονα εχει μεγεθος 15 ΚΒ το preview που φαινεται στο ποστ εχει μεγεθος 40ΚΒ.
Ειναι καποιο bug? Η εικονα ειναι σε μορφη .png

----------


## harris

> Παιδια στο παρακατω post υπαρχει συννημενη εικονα.
> Ενω η εικονα εχει μεγεθος 15 ΚΒ το preview που φαινεται στο ποστ εχει μεγεθος 40ΚΒ.
> Ειναι καποιο bug? Η εικονα ειναι σε μορφη .png


Προφανώς ο αλγόριθμος που χρησιμοποιεί η vbulletin για την δημιουργία του thumbnail δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παιδια στο παρακατω post υπαρχει συννημενη εικονα.
> Ενω η εικονα εχει μεγεθος 15 ΚΒ το preview που φαινεται στο ποστ εχει μεγεθος 40ΚΒ.
> Ειναι καποιο bug? Η εικονα ειναι σε μορφη .png


Που βλέπεις κάτι περίεργο, χρησιμοποιεί άλλους αλγόριθμους για την δημιουργία των thumbnails, (συγκεκριμένη ποιότητα κλπ κλπ) προσθέτει από κάτω και την μπάρα με το μέγεθος και τις διαστάσεις λογικό είναι να έχει διαφορετικό μέγεθος το thumbnail.

----------


## Gordito

Mαλλον ο αλγοριθμος ειναι "περιεργος" γιατι το preview thumbnail ειναι τριπλασιο στο μεγεθος σε σχεση με το κανονικο.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Mαλλον ο αλγοριθμος ειναι "περιεργος" γιατι το preview thumbnail ειναι τριπλασιο στο μεγεθος σε σχεση με το κανονικο.


Είπαμε δημιουργεί ένα νέο γραφικό με standard ποιότητα και προσθέτει και την μπάρα με το μέγεθος και τις διαστάσεις, επομένως σε μερικές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να βγει και μεγαλύτερο αφού αλλάζουν αρκετά χαρακτηριστικά όπως πχ. η παλέτα χρωμάτων...

----------


## Gordito

ΟΚ λοιπον :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> Είπαμε δημιουργεί ένα νέο γραφικό με standard ποιότητα και προσθέτει και την μπάρα με το μέγεθος και τις διαστάσεις, επομένως σε μερικές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να βγει και μεγαλύτερο αφού αλλάζουν αρκετά χαρακτηριστικά όπως πχ. η παλέτα χρωμάτων...


Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να το σταματήσετε αυτό βρε παιδιά; Κοιτάζω κι εγώ τώρα μια εικονούλα  που ανέβασα και το thumb της είναι 
  :Thinking: 

Κρίμα τον χώρο στον σέρβερ που τρώμε έτσι... ίσως για εικόνες μέχρι κάποιο πλάτος να ήταν καλό να μένουν αυτούσιες στα μηνύματα  :Thinking:

----------


## Sifounas

Τώρα που βρίσκομαι σε net Cafe πάει σφαίρα.
Στον υπολογιστή του σπιτιού μου - δέν έχω ADSL - σέρνεται κανα τέταρτο μέχρι να προχωρήσει απο σελίδα σε σελίδα.
Παρατήρησα την ίδια απορία έχουν και άλλοι χρήστες που δέν έχουν υπολογιστή με ADSL.
Πιθανότατα αυτό φταίει :Thinking:

----------


## no_logo

> Πιθανότατα αυτό φταίει


πλέον κάθε σελίδα στο διαδίκτυο είναι τόσο φορτωμένη που είναι αδύνατον να προηγηθείς με pstn/isdn. Θα καταλήξεις στα χάπια :Razz:

----------


## AddictedToChaos

> πλέον κάθε σελίδα στο διαδίκτυο είναι τόσο φορτωμένη που είναι αδύνατον να προηγηθείς με pstn/isdn. Θα καταλήξεις στα χάπια




Off Topic


		Σου "ξέφυγε" το "ρ"  :Razz: 



Αν χρησιμοποιεί Opera και έχει απενεργοποιημένα τα Java, Java-Script, Flash, Images, μια χαρά σερφάρει  :Laughing:

----------


## deniSun

Στο ispy:
τα Link στο σκούρο πλαίσιο, όταν πάει επάνω το ποντίκι δεν είναι υπογραμμισμένα ενώ στο ανοικτό είναι.

----------


## aria

> Στο ispy:
> τα Link στο σκούρο πλαίσιο, όταν πάει επάνω το ποντίκι δεν είναι υπογραμμισμένα ενώ στο ανοικτό είναι.


 :Thinking:  Αυτό απ' όσο έχω προσέξει γίνεται παντού.  Όπου υπάρχει λευκό πλαίσιο υπάρχει υπογράμμιση ενώ στα χρωματιστά πλαίσια δεν υπάρχει.  Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα . . .  :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

Δεν το είδα να γίνεται αλλού.
Πάνω από κάθε θέμα, εκεί που υπάρχουν τα μενού:
Πίνακας Ελέγχου, Extra Options, FAQ κλπ
και
Επιστροφή ADSLgr.com  :: ADSLgr.com Site Feedback κλπ
δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο.



Off Topic


		Δεν το αναφέρω σαν πρόβλημα, αλλά σαν επισήμανση.
Μπορεί να ξεχάστηκε ή να έγινε κατά λάθος.

----------


## aria

> Δεν το είδα να γίνεται αλλού.
> Πάνω από κάθε θέμα, εκεί που υπάρχουν τα μενού:
> Πίνακας Ελέγχου, Extra Options, FAQ κλπ
> και
> Επιστροφή ADSLgr.com  :: ADSLgr.com Site Feedback κλπ
> δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το βλέπω να γίνεται και στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ (όπου η πρώτη στήλη με τα υποφόρουμ είναι σε λευκό πλαίσιο ενώ η δεύτερη με το πιο πρόσφατο θέμα/μήνυμα είναι σε σκούρο) αλλά και στη λίστα Νέων Μηνυμάτων . . .  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

Εχει δικαιολογιθει πουθενα το οτι υπαρχει "κενο" link στο κουμπι Extr Options?

----------


## deniSun

> Το βλέπω να γίνεται και στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ (όπου η πρώτη στήλη με τα υποφόρουμ είναι σε λευκό πλαίσιο ενώ η δεύτερη με το πιο πρόσφατο θέμα/μήνυμα είναι σε σκούρο) αλλά και στη λίστα Νέων Μηνυμάτων . . .


Έχεις δίκαιο.
Δεν το παρατήρησα.




> Εχει δικαιολογιθει πουθενα το οτι υπαρχει "κενο" link στο κουμπι Extr Options?


Εννοείς αν κάνεις δεξί κλικ πάνω στο Extra Options και άνοιγμα σε νέο tab ή παράθυρο;
Όντως δεν βγάζει πουθενά.

----------


## EvilHawk

Που θα έπρεπε να βγάζει με το άνοιγμα σε νέο παράθυρο ένα drop down menu?  :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

> Που θα έπρεπε να βγάζει με το άνοιγμα σε νέο παράθυρο ένα drop down menu?


Οπα, στακα μια στιγμη, false alarm...
Ειχα απενεργοποιησει τα javascripts... :Cool:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ενώ έγινα Frequent Member  :Twisted Evil:  δεν μου βγάζει 4ο αστεράκι.
Γιατί ?  :Razz: 

EDIT: Οχι οκ μπήκε θα καθηστέρησε η πτήση μέχρι να το φέρουν.

----------


## deniSun

> Που θα έπρεπε να βγάζει με το άνοιγμα σε νέο παράθυρο ένα drop down menu?


Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να βγάζει ή αν θα έπρεπε να βγάζει κάτι αλλά μάλλον είναι λάθος να εμφανίζει "Object not found!"

----------


## EvilHawk

> αλλά μάλλον είναι λάθος να εμφανίζει "Object not found!"


Σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο, θα έπρεπε να προβλέψουμε να κάνει κάτι και στην λάθος χρήση του. Fixed!

----------


## sataNik

Δεν είναι υπερβολικά βαρύ, αλλά όσο ελαφρύτερο τοσο καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σου "ξέφυγε" το "ρ" 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν χρησιμοποιεί Opera και έχει απενεργοποιημένα τα Java, Java-Script, Flash, Images, μια χαρά σερφάρει


Επίσης θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ γρήγορο και με το lynx  :Whistle:   :Laughing:

----------


## pan05

Με SeaMonkey (φαντάζομαι και στα υπόλοιπα gecko based), στη φόρμα "Απάντηση", όταν πατάω middle click στο "περισσότερα smilies" προκειμένου η λίστα να ανοίξει σε νέο tab, εμφανίζεται πάλι η φόρμα "Απάντηση". Με left click, η λίστα εμφανίζεται κανονικά. Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι προκειμένου να ανοίγει σε νέο tab;

----------


## harris

> Με SeaMonkey (φαντάζομαι και στα υπόλοιπα gecko based), στη φόρμα "Απάντηση", όταν πατάω middle click στο "περισσότερα smilies" προκειμένου η λίστα να ανοίξει σε νέο tab, εμφανίζεται πάλι η φόρμα "Απάντηση". Με left click, η λίστα εμφανίζεται κανονικά. Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι προκειμένου να ανοίγει σε νέο tab;


Η λίστα με τα περισσότερα smilies ανοίγει έτσι κι αλλιώς σε νέο παράθυρο / tab... λάθος;  :Thinking:

----------


## pan05

> Η λίστα με τα περισσότερα smilies ανοίγει έτσι κι αλλιώς σε νέο παράθυρο / tab... λάθος;


ΟΚ, το δοκίμασα. Σωστά, ανοίγει σε νέο παράθυρο, απλά λόγω συνήθειας δε το δοκίμασα ποτέ έτσι. Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up: 

EDIT:

Τώρα -και δικαίως- θα μου πείτε "τότε γιατί έγραψες ότι με left click ανοίγει κανονικά; Δε το είδες τότε;". Η απάντηση είναι ότι δε το πρόσεξα ότι ανοίγει σε νέο tab. Απλά έβλεπα το code του emoticon που ήθελα και μετά τα έκλεινα όλα.

----------


## manoulamou

Για τα smilies --και οχι μονον-- στον Firefox 
υπαρχει και το extension του *yiapap* BBCode :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Συγνώμη για τις ολιγόλεπτες διακοπές σήμερα αλλά ήταν αναγκαίες λόγω update ...  :Wink:

----------


## aria

Τελείωσαν τουλάχιστον;  Μας κόβετε τη μελέτη!  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ναι ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία.  :Wink:

----------


## no_logo

κάτι δεν πάει εδώ και μέρες πάντως καλά με τα ηλεκτρονικά μηνύματα που στέλνει το adslgr. Υπάρχουν δηλαδή φορές που μου έρχεται μια ομοβροντία από μηνύματα για post σε θέμα που παρακολουθώ. Το περίεργο είναι ότι όλα τα μηνύματα αφορούν το ίδιο post και η ώρα αποστολής είναι κοινή

----------


## Gordito

Γιναμε πολλοι   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
Εβλεπα πριν απο λιγο *910* χρηστες online που δεν εχω ξαναδει ποτε :One thumb up:  
Βεβαια η μετακινηση στο forum ειναι βαρυτατατη τωρα αλλα ειναι καταπληκτικα τα νουμερα για adsl site στην Ελλαδα.
Μπραβο!!

Υ.Γ. Δεν ειχα που αλλου να το γραψω :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Είναι ήδη προγραμματισμένη και άλλη hardware αναβάθμιση, για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της αυξημένης κίνησης,  .. . :Wink:

----------


## ReD-RevolutioN

Με αφορμη αυτον τον τιτλο αποφασισα και εγω να postarw εδω,θελοντας να εκφρασω κι εγω το προβλημα μου.Εχω παρατηρησει οτι για να ανοιξω την σελιδα του forum,αλλα και γενικα τα τοπικ μου κανει αρκετη ωρα..Μηπως ειναι αρκετα βαρυ το forum?Oμως στην εταιρεια του μπαμπα μου πηγαινε σφαιρα.Ομως σε εμενα δεν το κανει αυτο σε αλλες σελιδες και μαλιστα εχω αλλαξει και υπολογιστη εδω και 1 μηνα

Τι ακριβως συμβαινει?

----------


## hemlock

Δε φταιει ο υπολογιστης σου...Η συνδεση σου φταιει συν το οτι οπως ειπε ο Evilhawk ο νυν server εχει φτασει στα ορια του και επεται αναβαθμιση...Υπομονη.

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

ας βοηθησω και εγω.

εχω DSL και δεν με ενοχλει που φορτωνουν τα flash.

ετσι δεν τα ειχα απενεργοποησει. (δεν ηξερα πως! τωρα θα το κανω!)

το προβλημα του site δεν ειναι οτι ειναι βαρυ αλλα στο οτι ο σερβερ αργει.

εγω παταω κλικ τωρα σε 2 λινκ

1 σε αλλη σελιδα στο adslgr.com 
και 
2 σε αλλη σελιδα.

μεχρι να αρχισει να φορτωνει η σελιδα του adslgr.com το αλλο site εχει φορτωσει!

επισης αν γινεται να φορωνει πρωτα το site και μετα οι διαφημισεις θα βολευε!




> Είναι ήδη προγραμματισμένη και άλλη hardware αναβάθμιση, για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της αυξημένης κίνησης,  .. .


για να δουμε!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δε φταιει ο υπολογιστης σου...Η συνδεση σου φταιει συν το οτι οπως ειπε ο Evilhawk ο νυν server εχει φτασει στα ορια του και επεται αναβαθμιση...Υπομονη.


Για την ακρίβεια δεν έχει φτάσει στα όρια του, εδώ και καιρό τρέχουμε σε 2 dedicated και υπάρχει περίσσευμα cpu, υπάρχουν περιθώρια για απλές αναβαθμίσεις ακόμα ...  :Wink: 

Παρακολουθούμε συνέχεια την απόδοση και των 2 servers και θα φροντίσουμε να καλύψουμε τις σημερινές και μελλοντικές ανάγκες.

----------


## ReD-RevolutioN

Δεν νομιζω να ειναι η συνδεση μου μιας και στο speedtest.forthnet.gr εχω πολυ υψηλα σκορ(224,1.75 mb)..Βασικα συμβαινει απο τοτε που εκανα join το forum αυτο(1.5 χρονο περιπου)

----------


## harris

Γίνεται κάποια αναβάθμιση, η μόνο εγώ σέρνομαι εδώ και αρκετή ώρα; Οι σελίδες κάνουν πάααααααααααρα πολύ ώρα να αντιδράσουν στα κλικς αλλαγής  :Thinking: 

Τσέκαρα τα pings μου και είμαι μια χαρά με google με μέσο 83ms, και με adslgr.com στα 290ms  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

> Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
> (C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation
> >ping www.adslgr.com
> 
> Γίνεται Ping στο www.adslgr.com [209.190.6.242] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
> 
> Απάντηση από: 209.190.6.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=171ms TTL=54
> Απάντηση από: 209.190.6.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=174ms TTL=54
> Απάντηση από: 209.190.6.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=168ms TTL=54
> ...


Το Forum σέρνεται,μάλλον βαρυστομάχιασε  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris_thass

Μήπως βάρυνε πολύ γιατί θέλω 50 δευτερόλεπτα για να πάω από σελίδα σε σελίδα  ενώ σε άλλα σαιτ κανένα πρόβλημα 
Ή κάποιος από τον  ΟΤΕ μου γαργαλά την γραμμή :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Όταν παω να στείλω ΠΜ μου πετάει αυτό:
Fatal error: Unable to connect to memcache server in /includes/class_datastore.php on line 287

----------


## sdikr

Ητάν πρόβλημα της στιγμής,  λογικά εχει φιάξει

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχετε παράπονα για την ταχύτητα πλέον!  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχετε παράπονα για την ταχύτητα πλέον!


Δείχνει να έχει στρώσει... αλλά τραβάει κάτι τρελλά κολλήματα ώρες ώρες... κυρίως όταν κάνουμε «καταχώρηση απάντησης» σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα  :Sad:

----------


## EvilHawk

Kάναμε drop ένα table και είχε κάνει lock τα posts  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Kάναμε drop ένα table και είχε κάνει lock τα posts


Εγώ δεν γράφω Κινέζικα! Εσύ γιατί δεν μιλάς ελληνικά;  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## hedgehog

Στα ίδια πλαίσια να υποθέσω και η απώλεια των δεδομένων των τελευταίων ημερών από τα fahstats, ή απλά σύμπτωση και φταίει κάτι άλλο;;


--edit




> Kάναμε drop ένα table και είχε κάνει lock τα posts


Να μαντέψω πιο table;;;  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ να προσθέσω ότι απο φιρεφοξ δεν βλέπω την κεντρίκη όταν μπαίνω adslgr.com.

----------


## EvilHawk

Είχε κλειδώσει το γράψιμο στο table για τα posts μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία.  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στα ίδια πλαίσια να υποθέσω και η απώλεια των δεδομένων των τελευταίων ημερών από τα fahstats, ή απλά σύμπτωση και φταίει κάτι άλλο;;
> 
> 
> --edit
> 
> 
> Να μαντέψω πιο table;;;


όχι αυτό έγινε επίτηδες γιατί είχε γίνει μπάχαλο απο τις ημέρες που ήταν down τα στατιστικά στο stanford και δεν είχαν ενημερωθεί ...  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εγώ να προσθέσω ότι απο φιρεφοξ δεν βλέπω την κεντρίκη όταν μπαίνω adslgr.com.


Κάνε ένα hard refresh τον browser σου (ctrl+F5) ...

----------


## aragorn

Εμένα γιατί από χθες 03/04/07 στο box "Γρήγορη μετάβαση" μου έχει ως επιλογή μόνο τον πίνακα ελέγχου χρήστη και όχι όλα τα νήματα του φόρουμ, όπως γινόταν μέχρι πρότινος.
Συμβαίνει και με τους δύο browsers που χρησιμοποιώ: safari & firefox

----------


## EvilHawk

Το είχα απενεργοποιήσει για να γλυτώσουμε πόρους μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το upgrade, είναι ενεργό και πάλι.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks!
Μόλις το είδα  :Smile:

----------


## tsigarid

Μπαίνοντας στο adslgr.com, η πρώτη σελίδα μόλις φορτώνει κανονικά, κολλάει τελείως και ο ΙΕ γράφει:
Downloading data http://m1.2mdn.net/879366/DartRichMedia_1_03.js

Μπλόκαρα αυτό το server, δεν έχω ιουσ, μαμούνια, σκουλίκια, αλλά παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζει. Όλα τα άλλα sites, καθώς και το adslgr.com στις άλλες σελίδες, παίζουν κανονικά! Υποψιάζομαι ότι πάει να γίνει κάποιο redirect, γιατί το back του browser θέλει δύο κλικ για να με πάει στην προηγούμενη σελίδα... Τι να πώ. Επίσης, όταν η σελίδα κολλάει (ούτε scroll δεν κάνει), ο browser ανταποκρίνεται κανονικά, τα άλλα tabs παίζουν, δεν έχει κολλήσει το πρόγραμμα, παρά μόνο η σελίδα!!  :Thinking:

----------


## polo_cult

XP Pro
IE 7 
Full updates

Same here, κολλάει ο IE μόλις πάει να τελειώσει το φόρτωμα

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed!  :Wink: 

Ευχαριστώ για την αναφορά του προβλήματος.
Edit: [ 
Εχει μάλλον πρόβλημα ο server που "σερβίρει" την διαφήμιση της Tellas, το javascript δεν είναι τίποτα ύποπτο όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και μόνοι σας: 


```
if(typeof(dclk_isDartRichMediaLoaded) == "undefined") {
	dclk_isDartRichMediaLoaded = true;
	
	function dclkWrite(str){
		if(dclk_shouldOverride) {
			dclk_original_documentWrite(str);
		}
		else{
			document.write(str);
		}
	}


	function dclkWriteln(str){
		if(dclk_shouldOverride) {
			dclk_original_documentWriteLn(str);
		}
		else{
			document.writeln(str);
		}
	}

	
	function dclk_isInternetExplorer() {
		return (navigator.appVersion.indexOf("MSIE") != -1 && navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Opera") < 0);
	}

	dclk_shouldOverride = dclk_isInternetExplorer();

	if(dclk_shouldOverride) {
		dclk_original_documentWrite = document.write;
		dclk_original_documentWriteLn = document.writeln;
		document.write = dclkWrite;
		document.writeln = dclkWriteln;
	}
}
```

 ]  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

:Clap:  @ ΜοχθηρόΓεράκι!! Ταχύτατος!

----------


## alexnir

ταχυτατος δεν λεει τιποτα!  :Respekt:  
χτες μου το εκανε και σκεφτομουνα αμα συνεχισει να το αναφερω. μπαινω το πρωι και ολα ΟΚ.
good work  :One thumb up:

----------


## ownagE_

Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα, καποιες φορες (σπανια) οταν παταω να μπω στο forum index crash-αρει ο ΙΕ7 (IE7 over Vista) και μαλλον φταινε τα flash-ακια ή τα χει φτυσει ο browser (μην δω κανεναν να λεει βαλε firefox ή opera  :Razz: )



```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	iexplore.exe
  Application Version:	7.0.6000.16386
  Application Timestamp:	4549b133
  Fault Module Name:	Flash9b.ocx
  Fault Module Version:	9.0.28.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4553afb6
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	00099589
  OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1032
  Additional Information 1:	8d13
  Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
  Additional Information 3:	8d13
  Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
```

----------


## EvilHawk

Κατέβασε τον flash unistaller και μετά κάνε ξανά εγκατάσταση το flash plugin ...

----------


## [Insomniac]

Τις τελευταίες μέρες εξαφανίστηκε το favicon (default theme - firefox 2.0.0.3).

Τι έγινε, το αφαιρέσατε;  :Thinking:

----------


## no_logo

στην θέση του είναι
κάνε ένα hard reset την cache του browser σου

----------


## [Insomniac]

Hard refresh είχα κάνει, αλλά δε δούλεψε.

Τελικά όμως μ'ένα καθάρισμα της cache, όλα εντάξει.

Thanxs.  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

Η cache θελει τακτικο καθαρισμα, αλλιως η ζωη σου με τον Firefox 
-και οχι μονον :Wink:  - μπορει να γινει πολυ δυσκολη...

----------


## harris

*Νεκτάριε*!!! Τα greeklish απαγορεύονται!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

Fun Section, Λέξεις με τα τελευταία 2 γράμματα!!! Πατάω να πάω στο πρώτο αδιάβαστο μήνυμα και κοιτάτε τι μου βγάζει!!!  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

:Laughing:  

Harris, το ίδιο έβγαζε προ ολίγου και στη Μασαμπούκα!  Έχει διορθωθεί τώρα, εκεί τουλάχιστον.  Για ξαναδοκίμασε!  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> *Νεκτάριε*!!! Τα greeklish απαγορεύονται!!! 
> 
> Fun Section, Λέξεις με τα τελευταία 2 γράμματα!!! Πατάω να πάω στο πρώτο αδιάβαστο μήνυμα και κοιτάτε τι μου βγάζει!!!


την ημερομηνία την είδατε;    :Razz: 

[action=sdikr] παει να ρίξει τα ανάλογα Infractions  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: [/action]

----------


## nnn

Κάτσε να του ρίξω ένα Infraction  :Razz:  

Κάτι παίχτηκε με τη βάση.

----------


## NeK

> *Νεκτάριε*!!! Τα greeklish απαγορεύονται!!! 
> 
> Fun Section, Λέξεις με τα τελευταία 2 γράμματα!!! Πατάω να πάω στο πρώτο αδιάβαστο μήνυμα και κοιτάτε τι μου βγάζει!!!


Χεχεχε, ήταν κάτι το στιγμιαίο μπερδεύτηκε η βάση με κάτι που πείραζα στην "μηχανή" του site... Με τσακώσατε  :Embarassed:

----------


## harris

> Για ξαναδοκίμασε!


Ναι δεν το ξαναέκανε  :Wink: 






> Χεχεχε, ήταν κάτι το στιγμιαίο μπερδεύτηκε η βάση με κάτι που πείραζα στην "μηχανή" του site... Με τσακώσατε


Καλά συγχωρείσαι γι'απόψε! Την επόμενη φορά θα εισηγηθώ μόνιμο ΒΑΝ  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Sorry για το downtime, απο ένα συντακτικό λάθος που είχα κάνει στα conf αρχεία του apache δεν μπορούσε  να ξεκινήσει το service μετά την διαδικασία του αυτόματου backup ...  :Embarassed:   :Sorry:

----------


## aria

> Sorry για το downtime, απο ένα συντακτικό λάθος που είχα κάνει στα conf αρχεία του apache δεν μπορούσε  να ξεκινήσει το service μετά την διαδικασία του αυτόματου backup ...


 :Ban:   :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> Sorry για το downtime, απο ένα συντακτικό λάθος που είχα κάνει στα conf αρχεία του apache δεν μπορούσε  να ξεκινήσει το service μετά την διαδικασία του αυτόματου backup ...


Εκτός του ότι μου χάλασες τον πρωινό μου καφέ, δεν πειράζει  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> Sorry για το downtime, απο ένα συντακτικό λάθος που είχα κάνει στα conf αρχεία του apache δεν μπορούσε  να ξεκινήσει το service μετά την διαδικασία του αυτόματου backup ...


Και απο ότι καταλαβα αργήσαμε να ξυπνησουμε κιόλας και μεσημέριασε για να ξαναπαρει μπρος το site.....τσ...τσ...τσ... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
 Αυτη η σημερινη νεολαία.....

----------


## EvilHawk

> Και απο ότι καταλαβα αργήσαμε να ξυπνησουμε κιόλας και μεσημέριασε για να ξαναπαρει μπρος το site.....


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mazinga_GR

Στο vbiSpy μου λεει: "δεν σας επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα" Αμ γιατι? :P

----------


## EvilHawk

Γιατί δεν έχει προλάβει ακόμα να ενημερωθεί το profile σου μετά την νέα "ενεργοποίηση" του λογαριασμού σου, γίνεται με cron job ...  :Wink:

----------


## Mazinga_GR

> Γιατί δεν έχει προλάβει ακόμα να ενημερωθεί το profile σου μετά την νέα "ενεργοποίηση" του λογαριασμού σου, γίνεται με cron job ...


ty εισαι τεραστιος τωρα λειτουργει τελεια  :Smile:

----------


## Magnum

Με τις καινούργιες αλλαγές η επιλογή "Γρήγορη μετάβαση" δεν υπάρχει όταν μπείς σε κάποιο Forum - SubForum αλλά μόνο όταν μπεις σε κάποιο θέμα....

Αυτό είναι σκόπιμη επιλογή ή παράλειψη λογο της γενικότερης αλλαγής ?

----------


## manoulamou

Παντως οποτε εγινε στο παρελθον, ηταν για εξοικονομηση πορων :Thinking:  
Δεν μου ελειψε, ουτε το θυμαμαι, για να ειμαι ειλικρινης :Embarassed:

----------


## EvilHawk

Στο καινούργιο style είναι θέμα επιλογής.

----------


## Magnum

Επειδή εγώ την χρησιμοποιούσα αρκετά την Γρήγορη Μετάβαση

 π.χ. ήμουν στο ADSL Software για να μεταπηδήσω αμέσως στο ΟΤΕ DSL πλέον ποιος είναι ο αντίστοιχος τρόπος  ??

----------


## nnn

> Επειδή εγώ την χρησιμοποιούσα αρκετά την Γρήγορη Μετάβαση
> 
>  π.χ. ήμουν στο ADSL Software για να μεταπηδήσω αμέσως στο ΟΤΕ DSL πλέον ποιος είναι ο αντίστοιχος τρόπος  ??


Υπάρχει η γρήγορη μετάβαση.

----------


## Magnum

> Υπάρχει η γρήγορη μετάβαση.


 
Υπάρχει μόνο άμα μπεις σε κάποιο θέμα ενός Forum π.χ. σε αυτό που είμαστε τώρα ....
στο αντίστοιχο Forum > Η Γνώμη σας πλέον με τις νέες αλλαγές δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## hemlock

Τωρα τελευταια παρατηρησα το εξης περιεργο που μου εμφανιζεται οταν κανω συνεχομενο back μετα απο απαντηση που δινω σε Post...Προβλημα δικο μου?

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν μπορώ να το αναπαράγω στο δικό μου πάντως ...

----------


## hemlock

> Δεν μπορώ να το αναπαράγω στο δικό μου πάντως ...


καμια ιδεα για να το συμαζεψω?

----------


## aria

Εδώ και μισή ώρα βλέπω το παρακάτω όταν προσπαθώ να μπω σε οποιοδήποτε υποφόρουμ . . .  :Thinking:   Τα μηνύματα, ωστόσο, εμφανίζονται κανονικά.

----------


## EvilHawk

:Embarassed:  fixed!

----------


## lou.nick

Βασικά μπορεί να λέω και βλακεία τώρα. Ενώ έχω ρυθμίσει να με κάνει αυτόματα connect από το checkbox δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Κάθε φορά που συνδέομαι ζητάει user και pass. Από χθές συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## aria

> Βασικά μπορεί να λέω και βλακεία τώρα. Ενώ έχω ρυθμίσει να με κάνει αυτόματα connect από το checkbox δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Κάθε φορά που συνδέομαι ζητάει user και pass. Από χθές συμβαίνει αυτό.


Μου συνέβη κι εμένα χθες, μόνο μία φορά όμως.  Μάλιστα, με έβαλε στο 2007 style για να συνδεθώ.  Δίνοντας user & pass μπήκε κανονικά στο γκρι που χρησιμοποιώ. Από κει και μετά εντάξει.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Βασικά μπορεί να λέω και βλακεία τώρα. Ενώ έχω ρυθμίσει να με κάνει αυτόματα connect από το checkbox δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Κάθε φορά που συνδέομαι ζητάει user και pass. Από χθές συμβαίνει αυτό.


Χρησιμοποιείς την ip του server για να συνδεθείς? Αν ναι, φταίει αυτό, να χρησιμοποιείς το domain (www.adslgr.com) ...

----------


## lou.nick

Βασικά η φόφη έσβηνε τα cookies κάθε φορά που έκλεινε. Το παράξενο στην όλη φάση είναι ότι εγώ ποτέ δεν τη ρύθμισα να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Anyway sorry για την ταλαιπωρία.  :Embarassed:

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

ρε παιδια κατι να το ελαφρυνουμε το φορουμ δεν γινεται?

οταν ανοιγω 10+ tabs στον firefox εχω CPU usage 100%!

----------


## Hengeo

> Μου συνέβη κι εμένα χθες, μόνο μία φορά όμως.  Μάλιστα, με έβαλε στο 2007 style για να συνδεθώ.  Δίνοντας user & pass μπήκε κανονικά στο γκρι που χρησιμοποιώ. Από κει και μετά εντάξει.


Το ίδιος ακριβώς συνέβη και σε εμένα εχθές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είχα τόσο καιρό να κάνω login, που μου πήρε κάτι λεπτά να θυμηθώ τον κωδικό  :Laughing: 

Φαντάζμαι κάτι στιγμιαίο θα ήταν..

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν ξερω ισως δεν φταιει *το forum*  :Thinking:   αλλα μονο σε αυτο εχω τεραστιο προβλημα 
απο χτες, πιο πολυ ομως σημερα κυριολεκτικα *σερνεται*:
Ανοιγει η πανω μπαρα, μετααααααα  η επομενη κατω και αριστερα αυτη του προφιλ 
και τελος κολλαει φρικτα στο "transferring data from server2.adslgr.com...."
Κλειστα τα torrents και ο,τι αλλο του ιντερνετ και με ενα μονο Tab στο ADSLGR :Sad:  
AdblockPlus και FlashBlock ενεργοποιημενα στο full :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## no_logo

παιδικό πρόβλημα του browser που χρησιμοποιείς (ας πρόσεχες)  :Wink:   κάνε ενα clear cache και ξαναδοκίμασε

ή

τσέκαρε σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνει το ρουτερ σου, μπορεί να έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος

----------


## nnn

Συμβαίνει και σε εμένα,ίσως κάνει κάτι ο Νεκτάριος.

----------


## jdm

εμενα πεταει και με emule ανοιχτο να κατεβαζει με 80!

----------


## manoulamou

> παιδικό πρόβλημα του browser που χρησιμοποιείς (ας πρόσεχες)   κάνε ενα clear cache και ξαναδοκίμασε


Οχι που δεν θα μου τολεγες συντροφε :Laughing: ... Δυστυχως και στην Οπερα δεν τραγουδαει καλυτερα :No no: :::
ωσπου να φορτωσει τις εικονες ιδρωνει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## jdm

> Οχι που δεν θα μου τολεγες συντροφε... Δυστυχως και στην Οπερα δεν τραγουδαει καλυτερα:::
> ωσπου να φορτωσει τις εικονες ιδρωνει...


βαλτου κρυες κομπρεσες  :Smile: 

με firefox και fasterfox ειμαι

----------


## manoulamou

Τωρα σαν να κινειται λιγο πιο ομαλα, 
κατι μου λεει ομως οτι τα google ads μπλοκαρουν την ταχυτητα :Whistle:

----------


## Hengeo

Εμένα πάντως κανονικά φορτώνει. Με firefox 2 είμαι..

----------


## jdm

> Τωρα σαν να κινειται λιγο πιο ομαλα, 
> κατι μου λεει ομως οτι τα google ads μπλοκαρουν την ταχυτητα


to adblock plus δεν στα μπλοκαρη? εμενα τα παντα!!!!

----------


## aria

Εδώ με όλες τις διαφημίσεις φορτωμένες και με 100% CPU και στο γκρι (που νομίζω δεν θεωρείται τόσο γρήγορο όσο το νέο) και με άι σπάι, πάει σφαίρα . . . κάτι άλλο θα φταίει  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> to adblock plus δεν στα μπλοκαρη? εμενα τα παντα!!!!


 :One thumb up:  thx jdm  :Smile:  
Στην αρχη δεν εδωσα ιδιαιτερη σημασια, αλλα σημερα βρηκα το χρονο να ασχοληθω με την ησυχια μου!
Οντως τα διαφημιστικα του GOOGLE ηταν τελικα :Thumb down:  , κατα λαθος ανοιξα ενα χτες (ισως εβαλε κι ο γιος μου
το χερακι του :Mad: )  και μετα ηρθε το ολοκαυτωμα :Razz:  Εβαλα ενα γενικο φιλτρο στο adblock plus και καθαρισα! 
_(και η Opera δυστυχως δεν πηγαινε καλυτερα)_ 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nnn

Να γκρινιάσω λίγο πάλι ? :Razz:  
Ενώ έχω αδιάβαστο θέμα στα άρθρα.



δεν υπάρχει το εικονίδιο για να πάω στο πρώτο αδιάβαστο

----------


## EvilHawk

> Να γκρινιάσω λίγο πάλι ? 
> Ενώ έχω αδιάβαστο θέμα στα άρθρα.
> 
> δεν υπάρχει το εικονίδιο για να πάω στο πρώτο αδιάβαστο


Έτοιμο ...  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

Thank you. :One thumb up:

----------


## GoofyX

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί. Σε κάποια θέματα με screenshots, πχ. όπως αυτό, οι εικόνες εμφανίζονται μισές (δείτε συνημμένο, ελπίζω να μην κοπεί και αυτό  :Smile: ). Είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## no_logo

αυτό είναι και δικό μου ερώτημα 
+1 στον GoofyX για την ερώτηση.
Αντίθετα σε συνημμένα όπως για παράδειγμα στο imageshack δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Το πρόβλημα περιορίζεται μόνο στο adslgr (ειδικά την τελευταία φράση την διπλουπογραμμίζω)

----------


## EvilHawk

Σε εμένα εμφανίζονται κανονικά ...

----------


## aria

Και σε μένα το κάνει αλλά σε διαφορετικό screenshot (στο τέταρτο απ' το τέλος) από ό,τι στου GoofyX.  Firefox 2.0.0.3.

Πρώτη φορά το παρατηρώ πάντως, όπου αλλού υπάρχουν λιγότερα ή ένα screenshot, κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## pan05

Και εδώ κανένα πρόβλημα (είμαι με SeaMonkey).

----------


## GoofyX

Ναι, με Firefox 2.0 και Konqueror στο ίδιο θέμα δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Opera 9.20/Linux εδώ. Παιδιά κι εσείς με Opera παίζετε;

----------


## no_logo

> Και σε μένα το κάνει αλλά σε διαφορετικό screenshot από ό,τι στου GoofyX.
> 
> Πρώτη φορά το παρατηρώ πάντως, όπου αλλού υπάρχουν λιγότερα ή ένα screenshot, κανένα πρόβλημα.



απλά ο browser δεν φορτώνει πλήρως την εικόνα. Το που θα το κάνει είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης. Γιατί όμως το κάνει μόνο στο adslgr και σε ότι είναι στο server του;
Η λύση στον opera είναι πατώτντας το δεξί κουμπί του ποντικιού πάνω στην φωτό και επιλέγοντας reload image

----------


## sdikr

> απλά ο browser δεν φορτώνει πλήρως την εικόνα. Το που θα το κάνει είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης. Γιατί όμως το κάνει μόνο στο adslgr και σε ότι είναι στο server του;
> Η λύση στον opera είναι πατώτντας το δεξί κουμπί του ποντικιού πάνω στην φωτό και επιλέγοντας reload image



Αν ήταν πρόβλημα στο adslgr  τότε θα το είχαν αρκετοί,  με άλλον browser δοκιμάσες;
Το πρόβλημα δίχνει να είναι καθάρα του opera  και του πως κάνει χρήση των δεδομένων

----------


## no_logo

> Αν ήταν πρόβλημα στο adslgr  τότε θα το είχαν αρκετοί,  με άλλον browser δοκιμάσες;
> Το πρόβλημα δίχνει να είναι καθάρα του opera  και του πως κάνει χρήση των δεδομένων


αμέσως να ρίξεις μαύρο  :Thumb down:  

κοίτα τι λέει η aria  παραπάνω 
link  και είναι με firefox

βρε μπας και είσαι κάποιος γνωστός μεταμορφωμένος σε sdikr;   :ROFL:  

Με άλλον browser δεν μπορώ να μπω γιατί τα passwords είναι σωσμένα στον opera
no passwords= no συνημμένα.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι με συνημμένα από αλλες σελίδες δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κανένα. Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει μόνο στο adslgr. Και πίστεψέ με επειδή χρησιμοποιώ ΜΟΝΟ opera θα το είχα δει και αλλού αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τον opera

----------


## EvilHawk

Είναι κάτι που σας συμβαίνει συχνά και μπορείτε να αναπαράγετε στο ίδιο μήνυμα?

----------


## sdikr

> αμέσως να ρίξεις μαύρο  
> 
> κοίτα τι λέει η aria  παραπάνω 
> link  και είναι με firefox
> 
> βρε μπας και είσαι κάποιος γνωστός μεταμορφωμένος σε sdikr;   
> 
> Με άλλον browser δεν μπορώ να μπω γιατί τα passwords είναι σωσμένα στον opera
> no passwords= no συνημμένα.
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι με συνημμένα από αλλες σελίδες δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κανένα. Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει μόνο στο adslgr. Και πίστεψέ με επειδή χρησιμοποιώ ΜΟΝΟ opera θα το είχα δει και αλλού αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τον opera


Εμένα με firefox  δεν μου το κάνει,  εμένα με ξέρεις και εγώ σε ξέρω, απλα πράγματα

----------


## no_logo

> Είναι κάτι που σας συμβαίνει συχνά και μπορείτε να αναπαράγετε στο ίδιο μήνυμα?



σε μένα ναι συμβαίνει συχνά.
Παρά το γεγονός ότι έχω βάλει documents/images  να είναι check always από τα preferences δεν βλέπω καμιά αλλαγή. Επίσης αλλαγή δεν βλέπω και αν κάνω refresh την σελίδα, όσες φορές και να γίνει.





> εμένα με ξέρεις και εγώ σε ξέρω, απλα πράγματα


πλάκα κάνω παραπάνω  :Razz:

----------


## panosaoua

Και εγώ με Οπερα σε Λίνουξ το ίδιο βλέπω, απλώς με refresh κάποιες εικόνες εμφανίζονται ολόκληρες. (όχι όλες)

Απλώς αυτό που πρόσεξα εγώ, (δεν ξέρω πόσο θα βοηθήσει) είναι ότι το παρατηρώ μόνο στις εικόνες που έχουν μπει με attach tag και όχι σε αυτές που έχουν μπει με γρήγορη προσθήκη.

----------


## EvilHawk

Cache problem της Opera μου "μυρίζει" εμένα, δεν εμφανίζεται σε άλλους browsers

----------


## GoofyX

Δεν ήξερα που να το γράψω, το βάζω εδώ.

Ερώτηση: Όταν γίνονται split κάποια θέματα, δε θα έπρεπε στα νέα θέματα που προκύπτουν να μεταφέρονται/αντιγράφονται οι ειδοποιήσεις για νέα μηνύματα;

----------


## EvilHawk

Oι ειδοποιήσεις για νέα μηνύματα συνδέονται με το threadid και επομένως δεν μπορεί (και δεν πρέπει στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων) να γίνεται αυτόματα για το νέο θέμα που προκύπτει απο τον διαχωρισμό ...  :Wink:

----------


## referee62

Έχω κάνει την διαδικασία στο profil moy , σχετικά με την γραμμή adsl που χρησιμοποιώ κ.λ.π. ,αλλά δεν τοποθετούνται κάτω απο το εικονιδιό μου. Δέν ξέρω εάν έχω πάει στο σωστό post , αλλά δεν ήξερα που αλλού να το τοποθετήσω .

----------


## referee62

> Έχω κάνει την διαδικασία στο profil moy , σχετικά με την γραμμή adsl που χρησιμοποιώ κ.λ.π. ,αλλά δεν τοποθετούνται κάτω απο το εικονιδιό μου. Δέν ξέρω εάν έχω πάει στο σωστό post , αλλά δεν ήξερα που αλλού να το τοποθετήσω .


 :ROFL:   :Clap:   :Wink:  ΑΜΑΝ , μόλις έστειλα το μύνημα ,βγήκαν στο profil μου .

----------


## manoulamou

> ΑΜΑΝ , μόλις έστειλα το μύνημα ,βγήκαν στο profil μου .


"αγαλι-αγαλι γινεται η αγουριδα μελι", 
ισως ηθελε καποιο refresh η σελιδα για να ενημερωθει το προφιλ... :Smile:

----------


## Cafeeine

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι πρόβλημα vbulletin, αλλά εδώ και μια βδομάδα το φόρουμ δεν μου κρατά το password (σε XP me firefox 2.0.0.3)παρότι επιλέγω την αποθήκευση. Επίσης παρατηρησα οτι τα url μου βγάζει και μια παράμετρο "s= ...." όπως αυτό 


```
s=b442630ec0551b0f93fad9592b375αc1
```

Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε όταν άλλαξα το layout στο 2007, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν έκανα καμια αλλή αλλαγή. Κατόπιν έκανα clear τα cookies του adslgr αλλα δεν υπήρξε αλλαγή. 

Επίσης στο λαπτοπ μου, δεν έχω πρόβλημα

Υποψιάζομαι οτι είναι δική μου πατατιά, αλλά όσο και να ψάχνω δεν βρίσκω σχετική ρύθμιση...

Edit: [  Προσπάθησα να βάλω το url ολοκληρο, αλλα μου πέταγε το εν λόγω κομματι έξω! ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε όταν άλλαξα το layout στο 2007, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν έκανα καμια αλλή αλλαγή. Κατόπιν έκανα clear τα cookies του adslgr αλλα δεν υπήρξε αλλαγή.



Θέμα cookies είναι καθάρισε τα καλά και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα (ο κώδικας που αναφέρεις είναι το sessionid, δεν αναγνώρισε το cookie στον υπολογιστή σου)

----------


## No-Name

Παίδες να ρωτήσω κάθε μέρα στις 4.30 το πρωί γίνεται κάτι(ίσως κάποια συντήρηση) και τρώει ένα "κόλλημα"3 λεπτών το φόρουμ?

----------


## nnn

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η ώρα του backup της βάσης.

----------


## Kapnos

Hi,

εδώ και λίγες μέρες δεν μου εμφανίζονται τα stickies στην αρχή κάθε forum[δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά stickies]

----------


## manoulamou

Μερικα εαν οχι ολα μετακινηθηκαν στα "ενδοτερα"
σαν κανονικα θεματα 
καθοτι πολλα ηθελαν ενημερωση/αναβαθμιση :Wink: 
Ισως καποια πολυ προσφατα να βρισκονται στα Αρθρα κλπ

----------


## Kapnos

Ααα ΟΚ γιατί παραξενεύτηκα που έβλεπα stickies σε αυτό το subforum και όχι σε κάποια άλλα όπως  Audio-Video...

----------


## Cacofonix

Παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο μέτρημα των post του εκάστοτε χρήστη...

----------


## nnn

Τα μηνύματα στην Χαλαρή δεν μετράνε στο post count.
Έχεις δει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα ?

----------


## Cacofonix

Άλλο πράγμα εννοώ. Πχ για το δικό μου account:
Μυνήματα: 129
Αν πας στο προφίλ και πας μετά αναζήτηση όλων των μυνημάτων μου θα βγάλει 11 παραπάνω, σύνολο 140...

----------


## no_logo

> θα βγάλει 11 παραπάνω, σύνολο 140...


αυτό σου λέει και παραπάνω
Αν αυτά τα μηνύματα είναι στο subforum Χαλαρή κουβέντα τότε δεν μετράνε στο σύνολο των μηνυμάτων σου

----------


## Cacofonix

Όχι. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω ούτε ένα post εκεί.

----------


## aria

> Όχι. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω ούτε ένα post εκεί.


Έχεις: στα Πράσινα Μπερέ  :Wink: 

Και έχεις και στις Αγγελίες κάποια, που επίσης δεν μετράνε  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω ούτε ένα post εκεί.



Μήπως εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...89#post1118389

Τα πράσινα μπέρέ είναι στο χαλαρή

----------


## manoulamou

*soublaki-3* Εαν βαλεις στην Συνθετη αναζητηση το nick σου
και μαρκαρεις την Χαλαρη Κουβεντουλα
θα σου βγαλει 9 μηνυματα εξ ων 8 στα Μπερε και 1 στους Αιμοδοτες...
Για αγγελιες κανε το ιδιο εαν εχεις...

----------


## Cacofonix

Α μάλιστα...Γιατί το παρατηρούσα και σε άλλους αυτό. Sorry για το άσκοπο Post.

----------


## No-Name

Τι είναι τούτο το + διπλα στα ονόματα ??? :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Τι είναι τούτο το + ???


Το έχουν όσοι έχουν προστεθεί στη Λίστα των Φίλων σου  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Ευχαριστώ...μιας και εχθές έβαλα 3-4 άτομα δεν το ήξερα

Σκέψου μετά από τοσα χρόνια

----------


## RyDeR

> Τι είναι τούτο το + διπλα στα ονόματα ???


adsl2+....  :HaHa: 


Είναι που τον έχεις προσθέσει στην λίστα φίλων σου. Και όσους άλλους έχεις είναι έτσι.

Edit: [ Με πρόλαβαν. Θέλω 3 μέρες με την PSTN να κάνω ένα quote. EΛΕΟC!  ]

----------


## manoulamou

Και μετα απο τοσα μηνυματα εεε :Wink:  *NoName22*
κι εγω προσφατα το προσεξα στην _αναλυτικη_ λιστα των online users :Embarassed:  
που δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπηρχε, πριν αλλαξει το style σε 2007.....

----------


## aria

Παρατήρησα πριν λίγο ότι δεν βλέπω στο iSpy μηνύματα που προέρχονται από τις Ανακοινώσεις.  Πηγαίνοντας στις Επιλογές Προφίλ για να δω μήπως κατά λάθος τα είχα αποκλείσει (έκανα κάποιους άλλους αποκλεισμούς σήμερα), είδα ότι δεν υπάρχει καν το υποφόρουμ Η Γνώμη σας εκεί . . . Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;;  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

To "H γνώμη σας" και 2-3 forums ακόμα δεν επιτρέπεται να μπουν στο exclusion list ...  :Razz:

----------


## aria

Πολύ ωραία.  Γιατί τότε δεν βλέπω τα ποστς των Ανακοινώσεων στο iSpy;;  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Αριάδνη μόλις το δοκίμασα και τα έδειχνε οκ ...  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

:Sad:  Δεν ξέρω τι να πω... τόσα ποστς στις Ανακοινώσεις μετά την αναβάθμιση και δεν είδα κανένα . . .


_edit:  Μόλις είδα του Τυφλούλη . . . από τα προηγούμενα όμως τίποτα! Περίεργα πράματα _

----------


## harris

17:12: από το quick reply, πατώντας την υποβολή με πήγε στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου, και εκεί με υποβολή μου πετούσε database error... όλα αυτά στις "λέξεις από τα δύο τελευταία γράμματα"...



17:19: γράφοντας τα παραπάνω παρατηρώ ότι τα τελευταία 20 λεπτά δεν υπάρχει νέο μήνυμα στο iSpy... Προφανώς δεν το έχω μόνο εγώ το πρόβλημα... 

17:20 Αυτό το μήνυμα έχει υπαρξιακά προβλήματα... άραγε θα βγει ποτέ στον αέρα, ή θα το φάει το σκότος και το έρεβος  :Laughing:   :Razz: 

17:26: O Server μας είπε γειά  :Crying:  Είναι βαρυά γιατρέ μου;



17:28: Ο server αντιδράει... αλλά πάλι με database error... Δεν θα δει ποτέ το φως του φόρουμ αυτό το μύνημα  :Crying: 

17:37: Ο server πάλι κάτω... κι αυτό το μήνυμα πολύ κοντά στον θάνατό του  :Razz: 

17:44 Λες;

17:47 ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  :Yahooooo:

----------


## aria

:Laughing:   Το χρονικό ενός ταλαιπωρημένου μηνύματος . . .

----------


## manoulamou

Που να βλεπατε απο το Users online,  ποσα μηνυματα
προσπαθουσαν να μπουν στα θεματα και ... τρωγανε πορτα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Το γελοιο ειναι πως θεωρητικα ολα τα αλλα εδειχναν να λειτουργουν κανονικα
πχ προσωπικα μηνυματα pms :Laughing:

----------


## Hengeo

Μα λέω και εγώ.. Πάω να στείλω μήνυμα και μου λέει δοκιμάστε σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα, πάω μετά από λιγο, πάλι τα ίδια, τι στο καλό, έγινα sdikr και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> έγινα sdikr και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Μα λέω και εγώ.. Πάω να στείλω μήνυμα και μου λέει δοκιμάστε σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα, πάω μετά από λιγο, πάλι τα ίδια, τι στο καλό, έγινα sdikr και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;


Για τον sdikr πλέον δεν υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

Στο πλαίσιο αναζήτησης πάνω δεξιά, όταν γράφεις ένα κείμενο μεγαλύτερο από το πλάτος του πλαισίου το κείμενο "ξεχειλίζει", αντί της αναμενόμενης (από εμένα) κάλυψης της αριστερής πλευράς του (scrolling). Επίσης, εμφανίζεται ένα άσπρο πλαίσιο, προφανώς το background του πλαισίου, μόλις περνάει σε περιοχές που δεν προβλέπεται να είναι.

----------


## harris

> Στο πλαίσιο αναζήτησης πάνω δεξιά, όταν γράφεις ένα κείμενο μεγαλύτερο από το πλάτος του πλαισίου το κείμενο "ξεχειλίζει", αντί της αναμενόμενης (από εμένα) κάλυψης της αριστερής πλευράς του (scrolling). Επίσης, εμφανίζεται ένα άσπρο πλαίσιο, προφανώς το background του πλαισίου, μόλις περνάει σε περιοχές που δεν προβλέπεται να είναι.


Με τι browser στο κάνει αυτό; Εμένα με firefox δεν κάνει τίποτα αφύσικο  :Thinking:

----------


## tsigarid

Με ΙΕ7 σε win vista και default layout

----------


## mich83

Και με Opera σε WinXP δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## nm96027

Και σε μενα το κανει με IE7 και XP...
Aρα ειναι θεμα του ΙΕ7.

----------


## mich83

Το κάνει και o IE6..

----------


## nnn

> Με ΙΕ7 σε win vista και default layout


Πράγματι με ΙΕ το κάνει με Ff όχι.

----------


## harris

Κι εμένα το ίδιο με ΙΕ6 σε ΧΡ  :Thinking:

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

προβλημα του ΙΕ το κοβω...

εδω με FF 2.0.0.3 απλα παει το κειμενο προς τα αριστερα.
(οπως και πρεπει να γινεται)

βαλτε Firefox ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Εχω σημερα καποιο προβλημα με την *Αναζητηση Συνθετη* και απλη.
Προσπαθω να τις χρησιμοποιησω με τον *Firefox* 1.5.0.11
και βγαζει εντελως λευκη σελιδα με ενδειξη Done στην Status Bar!
Χωρις να αλλαξω κατι στις ρυθμισεις απο χτες το πρωΐ που ξαναμπηκα.
Συμβαινει και σε αλλους το ιδιο;;;




Σε ΙΕ και Opera λειτουργει κανονικα...

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

εδω με FF 2.0.0.3 κανονικα γινεται η αναζητηση...

ωρα για αναβαθμιση!  :Wink: 

(δοκιμασε να διαγραψεις τα cookies και ξαναδοκιμασε)

----------


## no_logo

> Εχω σημερα καποιο προβλημα με την *Αναζητηση Συνθετη* και απλη.
> Προσπαθω να τις χρησιμοποιησω με τον *Firefox* 1.5.0.11
> και βγαζει εντελως λευκη σελιδα με ενδειξη Done στην Status Bar!
> Χωρις να αλλαξω κατι στις ρυθμισεις απο χτες το πρωΐ που ξαναμπηκα.
> Συμβαινει και σε αλλους το ιδιο;;;



μια ακόμα εφαρμογή του cache προβλήματος που έχει η φώφη ίσως. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

Το παραξενο ειναι πως δεν το κανει συνεχως :Razz:  μολις πριν λιγο δουλεψε...
Ευτυχως μας αρεσει και η κλασικη μουσικη...
Οχι επαιξα και με τα cookies και με τα private data,
λετε να φταιει που πηγα στο gray στυλ;

Edit: [ Πολυ μυστηριο: δεν μπαινει απο το extension Adslgr MenuBar ουτε μεσα απο τα θεματα, 
δουλευει ομως στο παραθυρακι  Search της Navigation Toolbar :Thinking: 
Τελικα γινεται μονο στο γκρι στιλ του φορουμ σε συνδυασμο με το firefox. ]

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

> μια ακόμα εφαρμογή του cache προβλήματος που έχει η φώφη ίσως.


xmmmmmm

σε ποια εκδοση ειναι ο/η Opera? 

στην 9η!

σε ποια εκδοση ειναι ο Firefox?

στην 2η!

εγω πανως θα ντρεπομουν αν με κοντραρε καποιος που εχει μονο 2 εκδοσεις στην πλατη τη του!

και μιλαμε για σοβαρη κοντρα!

think of it!  :One thumb up:

----------


## no_logo

> think of it!


εντελώς άτοπο αυτό που λες 
1 διαφορετικά μετρά τις εκδόσεις η κάθε εφαρμογή. πχ μπορείς να δεις να μεταπηδά το Χ πρόγραμμα από την 0.5 στην 1.2 γιατί θεωρεί ότι ενσωμάτωσε πληθώρα χαρακτηριστικών και κατά συνέπεια για να το δείξει αναβαθμίζει το νούμερο της έκδοσης τρελά

2 η φώφη είναι αρκετά παλιός browser, κατά κάποιο τρόπο είναι η συνέχεια του netscape. Έχει μια ιστορία αναβαθμίσεων και εκδόσεων από πίσω του τεράστια 

3 Για το κοινό διάστημα ύπαρξης και των 2 browsers, ο firefox έχει μεγαλύτερο αριθμό αναβαθμίσεων/εκδόσεων λόγω περισσότερων κενών ασφαλείας. Κενό ασφαλείας = καινούργια έκδοση

----------


## manoulamou

Μηπως να συγκριναμε και με τον ΙΕ 7, γιατι και εκει ολα δουλευουν ρολόι :Razz: 
Οντως στην Opera δεν εχει προβλημα η Αναζητηση
αλλα και στον Firefox μια χαρα παει παντου στο προκαθορισμενο 2007 στιλ :Wink: 
μηπως πειραχτηκε κατι μετα την χτεσινη (?)  αναβαθμιση
και δημιουργησε conflict με την αλεπου;;;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εχω σημερα καποιο προβλημα με την *Αναζητηση Συνθετη* και απλη.
> Προσπαθω να τις χρησιμοποιησω με τον *Firefox* 1.5.0.11
> και βγαζει εντελως λευκη σελιδα με ενδειξη Done στην Status Bar!
> Χωρις να αλλαξω κατι στις ρυθμισεις απο χτες το πρωΐ που ξαναμπηκα.
> Συμβαινει και σε αλλους το ιδιο;;;
> 
> 
> Σε ΙΕ και Opera λειτουργει κανονικα...


Fixed!

----------


## manoulamou

> Fixed!


THX  :Smile:  για την αμεση ανταποκριση :One thumb up:

----------


## NeK

Το "ξεχείλισμα" του search box πάνω αριστερά είναι γνωστό και κλασσικό bug του φίλου μας του internet explorer, δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα και πρέπει να ζήσουμε αυτό.  :Smile:

----------


## hostolis

Κάνοντας edit σε ένα μήνυμα, το "ADSL Info" μου παύει να είναι clickable, ενώ των άλλων χρηστών είναι οκ. Αυτό βέβαια διορθώνεται με refresh της σελίδας.

----------


## NeK

> Κάνοντας edit σε ένα μήνυμα, το "ADSL Info" μου παύει να είναι clickable, ενώ των άλλων χρηστών είναι οκ. Αυτό βέβαια διορθώνεται με refresh της σελίδας.


Ναι είναι γνωστό και επειδή είναι ajax τεχνολογία δεν γίνεται, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν πειράζει τόσο πολύ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κάνοντας edit σε ένα μήνυμα, το "ADSL Info" μου παύει να είναι clickable, ενώ των άλλων χρηστών είναι οκ. Αυτό βέβαια διορθώνεται με refresh της σελίδας.


Γιατί το refresh στο διορθωμένο μήνυμα γίνεται με Ajax  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Έχω αρχίσει να χάνω την φόρμα μου, πάω να πιώ καφέ καλύτερα ...   :Whistle:

----------


## katafitos

Στα στατιστικα και συγκεκριμενα στο system check του visitor log information 
μου βγαζει στο browser οτι εχω την 1.5 java version ενω χρησιμοποιω την 1.6.  :Thinking: 



Off Topic


		Καλα το link της Χωρας  στο user location ειναι ολα τα λεφτα  :ROFL:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Στα στατιστικα και συγκεκριμενα στο system check του visitor log information 
> μου βγαζει στο browser οτι εχω την 1.5 java version ενω χρησιμοποιω την 1.6.


Θα διορθωθεί στην επόμενη έκδοση !  :Wink:

----------


## hostolis

> Γιατί το refresh στο διορθωμένο μήνυμα γίνεται με Ajax


Μμ και το quick reply με ajax δε γίνεται, και είναι clickable όμως;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μμ και το quick reply με ajax δε γίνεται, και είναι clickable όμως;


Είναι νέο μήνυμα και εκτελεί το query πριν την εμφάνιση του, στο edit όμως δεν χρειάζεται να το τρέξει ξανά ...  :Wink:

----------


## katafitos

Εχω ενα προβλημα με την υπογραφη μου. Την αλλαξα πριν λιγο αλλα δεν φαινεται παντου  :Thinking: 

π.χ εδω φαινεται
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=34

αλλα εδω οχι
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...62&postcount=2

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εχω ενα προβλημα με την υπογραφη μου. Την αλλαξα πριν λιγο αλλα δεν φαινεται παντου 
> 
> π.χ εδω φαινεται
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=34
> 
> αλλα εδω οχι
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...62&postcount=2


Το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα δεν είχε επιλεγμένη την εμφάνιση της υπογραφής, το διόρθωσα!

----------


## katafitos

> Το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα δεν είχε επιλεγμένη την εμφάνιση της υπογραφής, το διόρθωσα!


Επειδη δεν ειχα υπογραφη για καποιο διαστημα και σημερα εβαλα μια, αρα να υποθεσω στα ενδιαμεσα μηνυματα δεν φαινεται η υπογραφη..

δεν το γνωριζα... Ευχαριστω για την διορθωση!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dark_Rex

> Στα στατιστικα και συγκεκριμενα στο system check του visitor log information 
> μου βγαζει στο browser οτι εχω την 1.5 java version ενω χρησιμοποιω την 1.6.


Κατ αρχήν συγνώμη αν η ερωτηση γινεται σε λαθος τοπικ. :Embarassed: 
Παιρνοντας αφορμη το ποστ που παραθέτω προσπάθησα να δω τα στατιστικά και πήρα μηνυμα απαγόρευσης.
Προφανώς είναι θέμα δικαιωμάτων, όμως έφαγα τον κοσμο και δεν κατάφερα να βρω ποιοι έχουν δικαίωμα να το χρησιμοποιουν.  :Sad: 
Το ίδιο και για το VB-ispy.

----------


## katafitos

> Κατ αρχήν συγνώμη αν η ερωτηση γινεται σε λαθος τοπικ.
> Παιρνοντας αφορμη το ποστ που παραθέτω προσπάθησα να δω τα στατιστικά και πήρα μηνυμα απαγόρευσης.
> Προφανώς είναι θέμα δικαιωμάτων, όμως έφαγα τον κοσμο και δεν κατάφερα να βρω ποιοι έχουν δικαίωμα να το χρησιμοποιουν. 
> Το ίδιο και για το VB-ispy.


Στα 100 μηνυματα νομιζω θα μπορεις να εχεις προσβαση και στα 2  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Στο VBiSpy NAI εχει οριο να εισαι regular  member / 100 μηνυματα...
Απ ο,τι φαινεται και στα στατιστικα ισχυει το ιδιο
 :Thinking:

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν είναι πραγματικά bug, αλλά έβαλα στη λίστα φίλων τον εαυτό μου...  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Δεν είναι πραγματικά bug, αλλά έβαλα στη λίστα φίλων τον εαυτό μου...


 :Laughing:   Αυτό είναι αδικία... να μπορούμε να μας κάνουμε add αλλά να μη μπορούμε να μας κάνουμε ignore...  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν είναι πραγματικά bug, αλλά έβαλα στη λίστα φίλων τον εαυτό μου...


Σε κάθε upgrade ξεχνώ να το διορθώσω, έτσι είναι default στο vbulletin ...  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτο ισχυει μονο για τους φιλους ή 
μπορουμε να το κανουμε και για τους "ανεπιθυμητους";
 :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αυτο ισχυει μονο για τους φιλους ή 
> μπορουμε να το κανουμε και για τους "ανεπιθυμητους";


Τωρα δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε ούτε στην μια ούτε στην άλλη ...  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Τωρα δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε ούτε στην μια ούτε στην άλλη ...


Eγώ προτείνω να τα ενεργοποιήσεις και τα δυο, και στο τέλος του μήνα να αναδεικνύεις τον self moderated user of the month  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Σε περίπτωση που πατήσουμε την διαγραφή ενός προσωπικού μηνύματος από την σελίδα που το διαβάζουμε (με το κουμπί «Διαγραφή αυτού του μηνύματος»), μας πηγαίνει σε μια άχαρη σελίδα που λέει απλά «No private messages selected.»

Μήπως να μας πήγαινε κατ'ευθείαν στην σελίδα με τα εισερχόμενα μηνύματά μας;  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σε περίπτωση που πατήσουμε την διαγραφή ενός προσωπικού μηνύματος από την σελίδα που το διαβάζουμε (με το κουμπί «Διαγραφή αυτού του μηνύματος»), μας πηγαίνει σε μια άχαρη σελίδα που λέει απλά «No private messages selected.»
> 
> Μήπως να μας πήγαινε κατ'ευθείαν στην σελίδα με τα εισερχόμενα μηνύματά μας;


Αυτό το βγάζει στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις τσεκάρει την αντίστοιχη επιλογή επιβεβαίωσης για την διαγραφή, δεν αρκεί δηλαδή να πατήσεις το κουμπί «Διαγραφή αυτού του μηνύματος» ...

----------


## harris

> Αυτό το βγάζει στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις τσεκάρει την αντίστοιχη επιλογή επιβεβαίωσης για την διαγραφή, δεν αρκεί δηλαδή να πατήσεις το κουμπί «Διαγραφή αυτού του μηνύματος» ...


Σαν να έχεις λίγο δίκιο...  :Whistle:  :Embarassed: 



Off Topic


		(Λίγο όμως! Μη το πάρεις πάνω σου κιόλας!  :ROFL:  :Razz:  )

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σαν να έχεις λίγο δίκιο... 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		(Λίγο όμως! Μη το πάρεις πάνω σου κιόλας!  )


Χμμ και εσύ είχες ένα δίκιο , στο default style δεν είχε την επιλογή για επιστροφή στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, δες το τώρα ...  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Χμμ και εσύ είχες ένα δίκιο , στο default style δεν είχε την επιλογή για επιστροφή στα προσωπικά μηνύματα, δες το τώρα ...


Σωστός  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

_Μου αρεσουν οι ευστοχες παρατηρησεις,
 γιατι ετσι βελτιωνεται η λειτουργικοτητα στο site!_

Αλλαξα προσφατα απο το νεο 2007 default στιλ στο "πειραματικο" grey
και προσεξα πως _μερικες φορες_ οταν  κανω αναζητηση
τα αποτελεσματα στο κατω μερος "καβαλανε" τους "τιτλους τελους"
δηλαδη υπερχειλιζουν και χρειαζεται refresh η σελιδα για να συνελθει!
Σημερα δεν συνεβη για να το αναπαραγω με screenshot :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν έχει να κάνει με το style, αλλά με τυχαίο ημιτελή κατέβασμα της σελίδας  :Wink:

----------


## gogos7

Παιδιά, νομίζω ότι το τελευταίο καιρό το forum είναι κάπως αργό.

Αν ανοίξω 4-5 θέματα ταυτόχρονα ειδικά, καθυστερεί αρκετά.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει κάποια καθυστέρηση σε άλλα φόρουμ (εγχώρια και μη).

----------


## Hwoarang

Στo adsl availability

http://www.adslgr.com/features/ADSLg..._line_info.php

Πρέπει να διορθώσετε το link για τον έλεγχο της HOL :Wink: 

μάλλον με το νέο site σας τα χάλασε :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση, διορθώθηκε ...

----------


## GoofyX

Off Topic





> Καλώς ήρθατε, *GoofyX* απ' ότι φαίνεται έχετε καιρό να δημοσιεύσετε ένα νέο μήνυμα στο forum! Η online κοινότητά μας στηρίζεται στην συμμετοχή όλων μας!


Ωχ, ωχ... Με πήραν χαμπάρι.  :Embarassed:

----------


## harris

Σε ποιον να στείλω τον λογαριασμό του οφθαλμίατρου;  :Whistle:  :Laughing:  :Razz: 



Βρέστε κάνα χρώμα άλλο ωρέ σεις! Να έτσι έγιναν τα μάτια μου:  :Stunned:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σε ποιον να στείλω τον λογαριασμό του οφθαλμίατρου;


Στον blingG  :Whistle: 
To κάναμε επίτηδες έτσι για να τους βρίσκετε διαισθητικά ...  :ROFL:

----------


## Reef

ειναι πολυ καλο και ειναι απλα συνηθεια μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι

----------


## harris

> Στον blingG


Ανδρέααααα! Πες αλεύρι!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 


Off Topic


		 To κάναμε επίτηδες έτσι για να τους βρίσκετε διαισθητικά ...  :ROFL: 



Ναι ναι! Τώρα σίγουρα ξεχωρίζουνε  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: 




> ειναι πολυ καλο και ειναι απλα συνηθεια μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι


Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα; Μ'αρέσει πολύ στο προφίλ χρήστη δίπλα στα μηνύματά σας, πολύ περισσότερο από το προηγούμενο  :Wink: 

Αλλά στην λίστα φίλων (που 3 από το συνάφι σας), βγάζει τελείως μάτια, ειδικά στο layout που έχω επιλέξει  :Sad:  (το default δηλαδή  :Razz:  )

Ίσως κάποιο χρώμα που να εξυπηρετεί και τα δύο θα ήταν καλύτερα  :Wink: 

(Πάω σε παιδικό πάρτυ (βοήθειά μου  :Razz: ), οπότε όταν (αν  :Razz: ) γυρίσω θα παίξω με κάποια χρώματα και αν καταλλήξω κάπου θα σας κάνω πρόταση να το δούμε  :Wink:  )

----------


## aria

Συμφωνώ με το Χάρη και θα επαναλάβω κάτι που είχα ζητήσει... μήπως μπορεί να αλλάξει το χρώμα του πλαισίου όπου έχουμε τους φίλους;;;  Διότι συμφωνώ με τον Reef ότι το μπορντώ ήταν καταπληκτικό και ειδικά πάνω στο γαλάζιο, στο μπλε των φίλων όμως είναι ζαλιστικό...  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Θαρρώ πως το χρώμα που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το καλύτερο και καλύπτει τόσο την λίστα φίλων όσο και τα προφίλ στα μηνύματα  :One thumb up:

----------


## ntampa7

μόνο που δεν πολύ ξεχωρίζει από αυτό τον super moderator...

----------


## EvilHawk

> μόνο που δεν πολύ ξεχωρίζει από αυτό τον super moderator...


Νομίζω ότι είναι οκ τώρα ...

----------


## BlindG

> Στον blingG 
> To κάναμε επίτηδες έτσι για να τους βρίσκετε διαισθητικά ...


Αρνούμαι πάσα ευθύνη για το γεγονός αφού η αίτησή μου έλεγε οτι οι editors πρέπει να έχουν *άλλο χρώμα* (και μάλιστα εξήγησα και τους λόγους). 
Το γεγονός οτι δεν γίνεται να επιλεχθεί το *ΣΩΣΤΟ* χρώμα, δεν σημαίνει οτι φταίω εγώ!




> Ανδρέααααα! Πες αλεύρι!!!!!!


Μια pentax με γυρεύει!!! Άσε άσε, έχουμε εξελήξεις!!




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από EvilHawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 To κάναμε επίτηδες έτσι για να τους βρίσκετε διαισθητικά ... 
> ...


*Αυτό που είχα ζητήσει εγώ, θα ξεχώριζε παντού...*

----------


## EvilHawk

> *Αυτό που είχα ζητήσει εγώ, θα ξεχώριζε παντού...*


Να πας να αφήσεις την οθόνη σου εκεί που την βρήκες, στα σκουπίδια ...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ntampa7

> Νομίζω ότι είναι οκ τώρα ...


θα το συνηθίσουμε που θα πάει...
άλλωστε έχει και μια άλφα διαφορά ο τίτλος το "editor" με το "super moderator"...σωστά?

----------


## BlindG

> Να πας να αφήσεις την οθόνη σου εκεί που την βρήκες, στα σκουπίδια ...


Α ρε δεν έχω smilies.... Θα έπεφτε μαστίγωμα της αρκούδας....
ΛΥΣΣΑΞΕΣ με την οθόνη μου!!!!
Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι σε μια ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ LG flatron L1752S και πάλι τα ίδια μπορώ να σου πώ για το φασολαδί και το *καιπολυλάουνζζζχρωματάκιμιλάμε*!!!

Άσε την cornerstone μου ήσυχη γιατί είναι *ΤΟΣΟ* καλή που έχει ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΕΣ εισόδους για RGB (ο άνθρωπος που την πέταξε (*), απλώς δεν είχε πλέον που να βάλει αυτήν την... ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ)....


(*) Γραφίστας μάλλον γιατί δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς η αγορά μιας τέτοιας πανακριβης οθόνης ΟΤΑΝ θα την είχε πάρει...

----------


## nikosl

Ρε παιδιά μόνο σε εμένα το εικονίδιο παράθεση φαίνεται χάλια σήμερα??

----------


## apok

> Ρε παιδιά μόνο σε εμένα το εικονίδιο παράθεση φαίνεται χάλια σήμερα??


μάλλον.. πως φαινεται δηλαδή;

----------


## nikosl

Τελικά το πρόβλημα υφίσταται μόνο με firefox. Με ΙΕ όλα ΟΚ.. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει..

----------


## apok

> Τελικά το πρόβλημα υφίσταται μόνο με firefox. Με ΙΕ όλα ΟΚ.. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει..


Και εγώ με MF δεν έχω πρόβλημα..

Δεν ανεβάζεις ένα prt screen να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς;;;

----------


## EvilHawk

Πάτα ctrl+F5 στον firefox για να κάνει hard refresh ...  :Wink:

----------


## nikosl

> Πάτα ctrl+F5 στον firefox για να κάνει hard refresh ...


Thankssssssssssssssss :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## apok

> Πάτα ctrl+F5 στον firefox για να κάνει hard refresh ...


Damn... it was that f***in easy??

----------


## manoulamou

Χαλασε ...  επιτελους η  οθονη μου ή αλλαξαν λιγο τα χρωματα των *editors*;
Επισης ειδα καποιον ... *τυφλο* στον πινακα της ΣΟ και συγκεκριμενα σαν ... * moderator*?
 :Whip:   :Nurse:  

Δεν μπαινω πλεον καθεμερα/ολημερα και μαλλον κατι μου διαφευγει..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μηπως να τραγουδησω μιαν *aria* :Smile:  για να συνελθω;

----------


## sdikr

> Χαλασε ...  επιτελους η  οθονη μου ή αλλαξαν λιγο τα χρωματα των *editors*;
> Επισης ειδα καποιον ... *τυφλο* στον πινακα της ΣΟ και συγκεκριμενα σαν ... * moderator*?
>   
> 
> Δεν μπαινω πλεον καθεμερα/ολημερα και μαλλον κατι μου διαφευγει.....
> Μηπως να τραγουδησω μιαν *aria* για να συνελθω;


Οχι δεν υπήρξε κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## harris

> Επισης ειδα καποιον ... *τυφλο* στον πινακα της ΣΟ και συγκεκριμενα σαν ... * moderator*?


Mα... όλοι οι editors είναι στην λίστα των mods  :Thinking:

----------


## BlindG

> Χαλασε ...  επιτελους η  οθονη μου ή αλλαξαν λιγο τα χρωματα των *editors*;


Κι'άλλη οθόνη για πέταμα Κε Κακογέρακα?? (λέω εγώ τώρα....)





> Επισης ειδα καποιον ... *τυφλο* στον πινακα της ΣΟ και συγκεκριμενα σαν ... * moderator*?


manoulamou έχεις χάσει τα επεισόδια με τους υποδεκανείς, τις τσίχλες, τους τσατσους και την απεργία smilies που έχω ξεκινήσει....

----------


## pan05

Καλησπέρα,

Αυτό που θα πω αφενός δεν είναι bug και αφετέρου δεν είναι κάτι τόσο σημαντικό ώστε να ανοίξω νέο θέμα. Γι' αυτό το λόγο, παίρνω το θάρρος να το παραθέσω εδώ και αν το θεωρήσετε ανούσιο, παρακαλώ απλά να το προσπεράσετε  :Smile: 

Επισυνάπτω ένα screenshot από το iSpy. Φαίνεται πώς όταν κάποιος χρήστης ποστάρει ένα μεγάλο  σε μέγεθος link, τότε μεταβάλλεται και το layout της σελίδας, προκειμένου να το εμφανίσει. Στο screenshot, το μεγάλο link που προκάλεσε την "πλάτυνση" της σελίδας είναι μαρκαρισμένο με ροζ background. Παρατηρείστε την οριζόντια μπάρα που βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας για να διαπιστώσετε το πόσο πολύ έχει "πλατύνει" η σελίδα.



Ίσως θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί αυτή η συμπεριφορά με το να "σπάει" π.χ. το link που ούτως ή άλλως δεν είναι και άμεσα προσβάσιμο (με απλό κλικ) μέσω iSpy;

----------


## manoulamou

> Κι'άλλη οθόνη για πέταμα Κε Κακογέρακα?? (λέω εγώ τώρα....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manoulamou έχεις χάσει τα επεισόδια με τους υποδεκανείς, τις τσίχλες, τους τσατσους και την απεργία smilies που έχω ξεκινήσει....


Τον καταλογο της ΣΟ ειχα να τον δω αρκετο καιρο και μπηκα για να καταλαβω
 εαν αναβαθμιστηκαν μερικοι  :Wink:  καλλιτεχνες των smilies :ROFL: ... ακριβως επειδη 
αλλαξε εμφανως τουλαχιστον στο grey style το χρωμα αυτων των *editors,,,*

----------


## hemlock

Γιατι παρουσιαζεται διαφορετικα το adsl info :Question:

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed!

----------


## harris

Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου εμφανίζει το εξής:

Αν την στιγμή που ανοίγει η σελίδα απάντησης σε νήμα, μου πετάξει παράθυρο ότι έχω νέο προσωπικό μήνυμα, αν και πατάω να μου το ανοίξει σε νέο παράθυρο το ανοίγει στο παράθυρο της απάντησης στο νήμα και χάνω την σελίδα...

(Με φωφη είναι μικρό το κακό, καθώς δύο κλικ πισω ξαναβρίσκω την σελίδα απάντησης, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά σπαστικό!!!) 

 :Thinking:

----------


## Gordito

Σε αυτο εδω μου το Post εχω ανεβασει 3 συννημενα απο το internet και ενα εχω ανεβασει απο τον υπολογιστη μου.
Αυτα δεν επρεπε να γινουν resize για να μην αλλαξει το width της σελιδας ή δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο για τις εικονες απο 
το νετ?

----------


## EvilHawk

Ισχύει για όλες τις εικόνες που έχουν ανεβεί σαν attachments, απλά έχουμε επιλέξει να έχουμε μεγάλο μέγεθος στα thumbnails και εσύ δεν τα πρόσθεσες στο μήνυμα σου με το attach tag (το έκανα εγώ, δες το πως είναι τώρα) ...  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

Τα ανεβασα ολα απο τη Διαχειρηση Συνημμενων.
Αν δω και ξανασυμβει θα τα βαλω με tag,ευχαριστω :One thumb up:

----------


## aria

Σα να λείπουν μερικές επιλογές από τις Extra Options στο Grey Style;;  :Thinking: 

Λείπει σίγουρα το Quick Upload και κανα-δυο ακόμα νομίζω...

----------


## manoulamou

Τα FAQ και  Ημερολογιο εμφανιζονται επι της μπαρας :Wink: 
Το Quick Upload που ειναι στα αλλα στιλ?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σα να λείπουν μερικές επιλογές από τις Extra Options στο Grey Style;; 
> 
> Λείπει σίγουρα το Quick Upload και κανα-δυο ακόμα νομίζω...





> Τα FAQ και  Ημερολογιο εμφανιζονται επι της μπαρας
> Το Quick Upload που ειναι στα αλλα στιλ?


To quick upload (το imagehosting δηλαδή) δεν υπάρχει πλέον, το απεγκαταστήσαμε γιατί αφενός δεν υπάρχει εξέλιξη του script και αφετέρου παρουσίασε αρκετά προβλήματα, κυρίως από κακή χρήση. 

Όποια γραφικά είχατε χρησιμοποιήσει σε μηνύματα (πάνω απο 2000 μηνύματα, thanks sdikr & Νικαετέ) μετατράπηκαν απο την ΣΟ σε συνημμένα και τοποθετήθηκαν με την χρήση του attach tag στα μηνύματα σας, αυτός εξάλλου ήταν και ο σωστός τρόπος για να χειρίζεστε τα γραφικά στα μηνύματά σας. 

*Οδηγίες για την χρήση του attach tag μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:  attach vbcode χειριστείτε σωστά τα συνημμένα γραφικά στα μηνύματά σας*

----------


## gallahant

Γιατί ξαφνικά δε μου επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση στο i-spy; Eπίσης μου λείπουν κάπου 130 posts (είχα κάπου 3900 πριν λίγο)

----------


## ssonic

Δες εδώ από το #2455 και κάτω  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

Κοίτα από εδώ και κάτω  :Wink: 

edit: Με πρόλαβαν, για δευτερόλεπτα  :Razz:

----------


## gallahant

Τέλοσπαντων, τα αστεράκια μου γιατί φύγανε όμως; :Razz:

----------


## euri

Μερικοί αστέρες ειναι διάττοντες...  :Razz:

----------


## GoofyX

Με τα προσωπικά μηνύματα τι έγινε (έκανα μια μικρή αναζήτηση, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι σχετικό); Θυμάμαι ότι είχα όριο τα 600 και τώρα είναι τα 200, ενώ είχα κάπου στα 223 και έπρεπε να διαγράψω ορισμένα.

Edit: [ Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα τι έγινε. Άλλαξαν τα user rankings. Πού είναι τα νέα όρια; ]

Edit: [ Όχι άκυρο! Έχασα την προσαρμοσμένη μου υπογραφή. Συνέβη κάτι; ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> Με τα προσωπικά μηνύματα τι έγινε (έκανα μια μικρή αναζήτηση, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι σχετικό); Θυμάμαι ότι είχα όριο τα 600 και τώρα είναι τα 200, ενώ είχα κάπου στα 223 και έπρεπε να διαγράψω ορισμένα.
> 
> Edit: [ Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα τι έγινε. Άλλαξαν τα user rankings. Πού είναι τα νέα όρια; ]
> 
> Edit: [ Όχι άκυρο! Έχασα την προσαρμοσμένη μου υπογραφή. Συνέβη κάτι; ]


Προσωρινό πρέπει να ήταν το πρόβλημα μέχρι να ενημερωθούν τα user ranks ...  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Ουπς πήγαν όλα 1 ώρα πίσω?

----------


## EvilHawk

έλεγξε τις ρυθμίσεις ώρας που έχεις στο profile σου http://www.adslgr.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Αν και δεν ειχα αλλάξει κάτι ειναι σωστά με +2GMT και αυτόματη ενημέρωση θερινής/χειμερινής ώρας

----------


## No-Name

> Αν και δεν ειχα αλλάξει κάτι ειναι σωστά με +2GMT και αυτόματη ενημέρωση θερινής/χειμερινής ώρας


 :Smile: Fixed

----------


## Cacofonix

Γίνεται να μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το username; Σε άλλα φόρουμ με vbulettin επιτρέπεται.

----------


## nnn

> Γίνεται να μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το username; Σε άλλα φόρουμ με vbulettin επιτρέπεται.


Μπορείς να το ζητήσεις με pm από κάποιον admin.

----------


## k_koulos

έφυγε ο περιορισμός για τα 30 sec ανάμεσα στις αναζητήσεις;

----------


## manoulamou

Ειχε γραφτει καπου πως θα μειωθει ... υπογειως σε 25 secs
τελικα εγινε επισημως! :One thumb up:

----------


## k_koulos

καλά είναι, αν και τα 15 θα ήταν καλύτερα, αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν είναι λειτουργικό!

----------


## manoulamou

Απορια: πως προλαβαινεις να κανεις νεα αναζητηση σε 15 secs, 
μηπως εγω γερασα κι επεσα σε ταχυτητες;
 :Sneer:

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν προλαβαίνει, τουλάχιστον δεν προλαβαίνει να κάνει κάτι κάτι χρήσιμο και τα 25 λίγα είναι.

----------


## k_koulos

λοιπόν να πως προλαβαίνεις, αν βάλεις κάποια ελληνική λέξη [μία με τόνους και μία χωρίς] διαδοχικά

και επίσης μιλάμε για γραμμή γρήγορη για να προλάβει να σου δώσει αποτελέσματα πριν περάσουν 15 secs

----------


## mich83

Μια χαρά προλαβαίνεις. Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται το πως συνέχεια παίρνω το μήνυμα δοκιμάστε σε χ δευτερόλεπτα :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

Επιτρέψτε μου να διαφωνήσω, χρήση της αναζήτησης σε λιγότερα απο 25sec είναι κακή χρήση της και ενδεχομένως κατάχρηση πόρων. Πχ το παράδειγμα του k_koulos μπορεί να γίνει με μια αναζήτηση με τελεστές δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει με 2 διαφορετικές αναζητήσεις

----------


## k_koulos

για να κάνεις χρήση τελεστών [ειδικά αν είσαι λιγότερο εξοικειωμένος απο μερικούς απο εμάς] θα σου πάρει περισσότερο απο 25 secs.

τέσπα ζήσαμε με τα 30 secs και δεν πάθαμε τίποτα, οπότε κάθε μείωση δεκτή!! :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

To ζήτημα δεν είναι πόσο θα σου πάρει για να σχηματίσεις ένα σωστό string αναζήτησης, αλλά να αξιοποιείς σωστά τους πόρους που είναι κοινοί για όλους τους χρήστες.

Το όριο δεν υπήρχε από παραξενιά αλλά για περιορίζει την μη σωστή χρήση και να απελευθερώνει πόρους συστήματος για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες.

Ένα σωστό string αναζήτησης μπορεί να χρειαστεί περισσότερο χρόνο για να σχηματιστεί αλλά στην τέλος θα δώσει σωστά αποτελέσματα και θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου πιο γρήγορα.

Επίσης μπορεί με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή το όριο των 25sec να μην μας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με 1000+ χρήστες online αλλά είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που θα σκεφτώ να αλλάξω αν ανεβεί η κίνηση ξαφνικά και χρειαστώ επειγόντως έξτρα πόρους.

----------


## k_koulos

Off Topic


		είναι γεγονός οτι με τα string δεν είμαι εξοικειωμένος  :Laughing: 



στα υπόλοιπα που λες για πόρους κτλ συμφωνώ.

κανα νέο layout υπάρχει στα σκαρία; 

τέλος στην επιλογή βοηθήματα μπορεί να μπεί κουμπάκι τα τελευταία μηνύματα μου;

----------


## EvilHawk

Υπάρχει στο drop down του User CP ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υπάρχει στο drop down του User CP ...


Για την ακρίβεια υπάρχει στο navigation bar στο drop down "Extra options" του default style και στο drop down "Πίνακας Ελέγχου" στα υπόλοιπα styles ...

----------


## Gordito

Δοκιμασα να κανω κλικ σε καποια ονοματα στο forum index(εκει που λεει "τελευταιο μηνυμα") αλλα ενα κλικαρα σε καποιον χρηστη,αυτο μου εβγαλε το προφιλ καποιου ασχετου!
Συνεβη αρκετες φορες ενω σε μερικα ονοματα μου εβγαλε το σωστο χρηστη

----------


## sdikr

> Δοκιμασα να κανω κλικ σε καποια ονοματα στο forum index(εκει που λεει "τελευταιο μηνυμα") αλλα ενα κλικαρα σε καποιον χρηστη,αυτο μου εβγαλε το προφιλ καποιου ασχετου!
> Συνεβη αρκετες φορες ενω σε μερικα ονοματα μου εβγαλε το σωστο χρηστη


Αυτο στο κάνει γιατί μέχρι εσύ να κάνεις κλικ  κάποιος  είχε απαντήσει με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει εκέινος ο last poster

----------


## EvilHawk

Έτσι πρέπει να δουλεύει, το link αυτό σε πηγαίνει στον τελευταίο χρήστη που έγραψε μήνυμα, μέχρι να πατήσεις το link είχε γράψει κάποιος άλλος κάποιο μήνυμα, που να προλάβεις ...  :Razz: 

 :Embarassed:  με πρόλαβαν...

----------


## qwertyuiop

Off Topic


		γεράκι του τρόμου μου δίνεις τσάμπα και βερεσέ κανα WU και κανα πόντο?  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

Oταν βαζεις πολλα smileys κολητα τοτε μερικα απο αυτα δε φαινονται, σαν να εχεις βαλει καποιο κενο αναμεσα, π.χ *:rolle yes:* , μονο εγω το εχω παρατηρησει :Razz:  ή εχει αναφερθει?

----------


## sdikr

> Oταν βαζεις πολλα smileys κολητα τοτε μερικα απο αυτα δε φαινονται, σαν να εχεις βαλει καποιο κενο αναμεσα, π.χ *:rolle yes:* , μονο εγω το εχω παρατηρησει ή εχει αναφερθει?


Εσύ και ο τυφλός  :Razz: 

Προστασία απο το flooding

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> Εσύ και ο τυφλός 
> 
> Προστασία απο το flooding


Ασφαλως πρόκειται για ενα ανεπαρκες μέτρο προστασίας. Ειδικα για τον Τυφλό! :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ασφαλως πρόκειται για ενα ανεπαρκες μέτρο προστασίας. Ειδικα για τον Τυφλό!




Off Topic



Μετά βάζουμε τα μεγάλα μέσα  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Κι εμενα το κανει, ακομα και με λιγα smilies συνεχομενα
και ας μην ειμαι τυφλη, απλα εχω μια ταπεινη πρεσβυωπια...
Το προσεξα σε ευχες γενεθλιων :Wink: ...

----------


## panoc

ρε παιδιά μου ηρθε αναφορα για αυτο το θέμα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...5&goto=newpost το ανοιγω, παω να απαντησω και ... δεν υπαρχει....

το θεμα εχει τιτλο "Forthnet @ Patras" δημιουργός του θέματος ο tetix

----------

edit

μολις ειδα οτι συγχωνευτηκε με αυτο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1315441 απλά δεν ήρθε ακομα το σχετικό pm  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

To forum ειναι σαν τον Λουκι Λουκ:
 πυροβολει πιο γρηγορα απ τη σκια του :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

*Kαποιος εκανε edit την υπογραφη μου?*  Ή εγινε κατι αλλο? :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> *Kαποιος εκανε edit την υπογραφη μου?*  Ή εγινε κατι αλλο?


Κανείς από όσο βλέπω, θα έιχες λάβει warning  άλλωστε

----------


## Gordito

Ειχα προσθεσει πραγματα που ηταν εκει για 2-3 μερες. :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Ειχα προσθεσει πραγματα που ηταν εκει για 2-3 μερες.


Και στο ξαναλέω,  τότε θα το ήξερα,  και θα σου είχα ρίξει Infraction για Moderation action,  αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## Gordito

Αφου εμφανιζεσαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν εχει πειραξει καποιος την υπογραφη μου, τοτε ειναι καποιο bug ή κατι αλλο.

----------


## mich83

Πράγματι είχε κάποιες πληροφορίες για μια Χ1950 και κάτι άλλα. 100% σίγουρο.

----------


## JoeBar

Δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως bug, αλλά είπα να μην ξεκινήσω ξεχωριστό thread.

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί έχει εξαφανιστεί πάλι το drop down menu που σου επέτρεπε να μεταβείς στα subforum κατευθείαν? Μέχρι χθές εμφανιζόταν μόνο όταν άνοιγες ένα post και πουθενά αλλού, ενώ από σήμερα βλέπω οτι εξαφανιστεί παντού...  :Thinking: 

Είναι δύσκολο να επανέλθει η επιλογή αυτή στην πλήρη μορφή της;

----------


## manoulamou

Αλλαξε σημερα κατι γιατι εγω με  grey style, το βλεπω σχεδον απο παντου,
κατω δεξια, εαν εννοεις την "*Γρηγορη Μεταβαση*"...

----------


## EvilHawk

Στο default δεν υπάρχει, υπάρχει όμως σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα.  :Wink:

----------


## JoeBar

ΟΚ thanks. Γιατί εξαφανίστηκε στο default?

----------


## EvilHawk

> ΟΚ thanks. Γιατί εξαφανίστηκε στο default?


Στην πραγματικότητα δεν εξαφανίστηκε, εμφανίστηκε κατά λάθος!  :Razz:

----------


## JoeBar

Δεν μπορεί να ξαναγίνει αυτό το λάθος?  :Razz: 
Τα αλλά θέματα δεν είναι τόσο ωραία σαν το default...

----------


## manoulamou

Ετσι ελεγα κι εγω οταν πρωτοεμφανιστηκε
και μετα ξαναγυρισα στο *grey* 
κι ας ειναι χωρος ολων των πειραματισμων!

----------


## Gordito

Ρε παδια εγω ειχα κανει ενα θεμα στο "Games & Online gaming" και εξαφανιστηκε...

Δεν μπορει να ειναι ιδεα μου....

----------


## nnn

Δεν βλέπω κάτι στα διαγραμμένα,θυμάσαι τον τίτλο ?

----------


## Gordito

Nαι ειχε σχεση με free arcade games για vista....

Μα αν ειχε διαγραφει θα ειχα και ΡΜ. Δεν μπορει να ειμαι τοσο λαθος....... :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Δεν φαίνεται πουθενά, πρόσφατο ήταν αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Θα το δουν οι μπλε το πρωί.

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν φαίνεται πουθενά, πρόσφατο ήταν αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> Θα το δουν οι μπλε το πρωί.


Δηλαδη το θυμασαι να το εχεις δει? Το ειχα δημιουργησει μαζι με ενα αλλο θεμα στο laptop section και μετα..... τιποτα.

----------


## nnn

Κάτι μου θυμίζει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα σχετικό, διαγραμμένο ή μη, θέμα.  :Thinking:

----------


## aragorn

Ρε παιδιά, εκείνο το box κάτω δεξιά που έδινε τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις σε ποια κατηγορία νημάτων θες να πας, χωρίς να περάσεις από την κεντρική σελίδα τι έγινε;;;
Έχω μέρες να το δω...

----------


## euri

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118665

----------


## manoulamou

Σε λιγο θα πρεπει να βαλουμε ανακοινωση στην κεντρικη σελιδα
για την "Γρηγορη Μεταβαση"... :RTFM: 
Οπαδοι της ταχυτητας σε ολα: γρηγορη αναζητηση,
γρηγορο φαγητο, γρηγορες   :Lips Sealed:   κλπ :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Το site μού πάει αργά, το ping μου προς αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλό.

Κανείς άλλος που σέρνεται;

----------


## nnn

Me too.

----------


## wintech2003

Εγώ πάντως εχω νορμαλ ping (~160ms)

----------


## mich83

~160 και εδώ και γενικώς φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά.

----------


## harris

Κι εγώ στα 163ms είμαι, χωρίς πρόβλημα...

----------


## A_gamer

Εγώ ήμουν στα 170 ms (από 120-130 που είμαι κανονικά), αλλά κατέβαζα τις σελίδες αργά.

Τώρα πάει με κανονικές ταχύτητες και έχει 160 ms ping.

----------


## memos31

ρε παιδιά δεν μου δουλεύει το ''Εισαγετε link'' και όλα τα άλλα.(smilies , spoiler κλπ)

Edit:Εντάξει τώρα.Θα έφαγε φάπα. :Sorry:

----------


## Gordito

Μολις συνεβη το εξης κουφο!!!!!!

Το τελευταιο ποστ το εχω κανει εγω!!!!!!!!!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Edit: [ Δηλαδη εκανα επεξεργασια το μηνυμα του παιδιου κατα λαθος. Μηπως ειναι λαθος τα δικαιωματα των editors? ]

----------


## A_gamer

Μήπως σε κάνανε mod και δε φαίνεται ακόμη; :ROFL:

----------


## nnn

Τι πρόσθεσες στο κείμενο ?

----------


## nnn

Αποκαταστάθηκε η τάξη, προσέχετε στα άρθρα γιατί έχετε περιορισμένα δικαιώματα εκεί οι editors.

----------


## Gordito

Δεν ειχα ιδεα και αντι να πατησω το "Παραθεση" πατησα το "Επεξεργασια".

Στην αρχη νομιζα οτι απλα εδειχνε αλλο μελος αντι για nikchris αλλα μετα καταλαβα οτι ειχα κανει edit το μηνυμα του παιδιου. (φαινεται οτι δουλευα ολη μερα?)

Ιt won't happen again..... :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Δεν ειχα ιδεα και αντι να πατησω το "Παραθεση" πατησα το "Επεξεργασια".


Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσες φορές μου έχει τύχει να πατήσω το "επεξεργασία" αντί το "παράθεση"!!!!  :Whistle:  :Razz: 

Ευτυχώς, το βλέπω νωρίς και δεν έχω μπλεξίματα  :Cool:   :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε μηπως να γινω κι εγω *editor*,  ετσι κι αλλιως εχω χρονο για σκοτωμα... :Laughing: 
Οχι τπτ αλλο να δω και την αλλη πλευρα του λοφου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Περαν της επαρκους γνωσης  αγγλικων τεχνικων ορων και 
αιτησης στην *προϊσταμενη αρχη* 
 τι αλλο χρειαζεται;








 :Sneer:

----------


## aggelos7

παιδια.
προσπαθησα να βαλω υπογραφη στο προφιλ μου, μου την δεχεται και την βλεπω στην προεπισκοπηση, την εχω ενεργοποιησει να την δειχνει στις επιλογες των μυνηματων αλλα δεν μου την εμφανιζει στα Post μου.
τι φταιει? ειναι θεμα δικαιωματων??

edit
Τελικα το πηρε.

----------


## qwertyuiop

> τι αλλο χρειαζεται;


μεράκι, μόρφωση, υπομονή κι επιμονή

----------


## thama

Διαπίστωσα ένα μικρό θεματάκι στην αναζήτηση.

Για διάφορους λόγους, που, μάλλον, δεν είναι της παρούσης, υπάρχει ο περιορισμος της μιας αναζήτησης ανα 25 δευτερόλεπτα.
Γενικώς, δεν με πολυπειράζει ο συγκεκριμένος περιορισμος. Θεωρώ, όμως, ιδιαιτέρως εκνευριστική την εφαρμογή του συγκεκριμένου περιορισμού όταν η αναζήτηση δεν επιστρέφει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει στα τυπογραφικά κατα την αναζήτηση. Έστω ότι θέλεις να ψάξεις για motherboard και κατα λάθος πατας moherboard. Διαπιστώνεις το λάθος εύκολα, γιατί η αναζήτηση δεν επιστρέφει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Όταν πας και το διορθώνεις, διαπιστώνεις ότι πρέπει να περιμένεις τουλάχιστον αλλα 15 δευτερόλεπτα ().

----------


## sdikr

> Διαπίστωσα ένα μικρό θεματάκι στην αναζήτηση.
> 
> Για διάφορους λόγους, που, μάλλον, δεν είναι της παρούσης, υπάρχει ο περιορισμος της μιας αναζήτησης ανα 25 δευτερόλεπτα.
> Γενικώς, δεν με πολυπειράζει ο συγκεκριμένος περιορισμος. Θεωρώ, όμως, ιδιαιτέρως εκνευριστική την εφαρμογή του συγκεκριμένου περιορισμού όταν η αναζήτηση δεν επιστρέφει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Συνήθως αυτό συμβαίνει στα τυπογραφικά κατα την αναζήτηση. Έστω ότι θέλεις να ψάξεις για motherboard και κατα λάθος πατας moherboard. Διαπιστώνεις το λάθος εύκολα, γιατί η αναζήτηση δεν επιστρέφει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Όταν πας και το διορθώνεις, διαπιστώνεις ότι πρέπει να περιμένεις τουλάχιστον αλλα 15 δευτερόλεπτα ().


ήταν  45 και κατέβηκε στα 30 και μετά στα 25,   δεν είναι bug  είναι ρύθμιση,  κυρίως για να μην γίνεται abuse στους server

----------


## A_gamer

It's not a bug, it's a feature!  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

Αυτό το κουφό με το adsl info μόνο σε μένα το κάνει;  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

Μάλλον όταν το post είναι σχετικά μικρό συρρικνώνονται αυτά για να μη μεγαλώσει άδικα το πλαίσιό του.

Δεν πρέπει να είναι καθόλου bug.

ΥΓ.: Το έχω δει και εγώ πολλές φορές.

----------


## nnn

Στα άρθρα/παρουσιάσεις κλπ γίνεται έτσι.

----------


## harris

> Στα άρθρα/παρουσιάσεις κλπ γίνεται έτσι.


Δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει  :Embarassed: 

Θενξ  :One thumb up:

----------


## A_gamer

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vbstatis...rlog_continent

"Alpha Centauri or unknown continent 0 [in %]"

 :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/vbstatis...rlog_continent
> 
> "Alpha Centauri or unknown continent 0 [in %]"


Χμμμ όντως το 0 (μηδέν) πρέπει να είναι λάθος! Έχω δει μερικούς UFO χρήστες ...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

> Χμμμ όντως το 0 (μηδέν) πρέπει να είναι λάθος! Έχω δει μερικούς UFO χρήστες ...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, γιατί υπάρχει;

----------


## EvilHawk

Για την περίπτωση που δεν μπορέσει να κατατάξει μια ip σε κάποια ήπειρο (βλέπε UFO παραπάνω  :Razz: ) και για την πλάκα φυσικά ...

----------


## nnn

:ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Μπας και έρχονται για να μας δώσουν jumpgate technology (βλέπε Babylon 5)  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

Γιατί στο χάρτη ADSL διαθεσιμότητας έχει εξαφανιστεί η Αγ. Παρασκευή;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Γιατί στο χάρτη ADSL διαθεσιμότητας έχει εξαφανιστεί η Αγ. Παρασκευή;


http://www.adslgr.com/features/map/dslams.php?id=28  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> http://www.adslgr.com/features/map/dslams.php?id=28


Ακριβώς. Δεν είναι πουθενά, δεν εμφανίζεται το κόκκινο μπαλόνι, ενώ π.χ. στους Αμπελόκηπους εμφανίζεται.

----------


## harris

> Ακριβώς. Δεν είναι πουθενά, δεν εμφανίζεται το κόκκινο μπαλόνι, ενώ π.χ. στους Αμπελόκηπους εμφανίζεται.


Μετακίνησε λίγο τον χάρτη προς τον Σταυρό και θα το δεις  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ακριβώς. Δεν είναι πουθενά, δεν εμφανίζεται το κόκκινο μπαλόνι, ενώ π.χ. στους Αμπελόκηπους εμφανίζεται.


Μια χαρά τα εμφανίζει παντού ...  :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μετακίνησε λίγο τον χάρτη προς τον Σταυρό και θα το δεις


Α, ώστε αυτό ήθελε.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι αυτό ακριβώς το κατάλληλο τόπικ, αλλά...

Η υπογραφή μου σβήστηκε μετά τις πρόσφατες αλλαγές. Την ξαναφόρτωσα σήμερα , αλλά δε φαίνεται όταν γράφω ποστ  :Thinking:  . Αντίθετα , εάν πατήσω το προφίλ μου , εμφανίζεται κανονικά . Μπήκα και ως επισκέπτης αλλά και πάλι δεν εμφανίζει τπτ  :Thinking:  .

έντιτ : Στο παρόν ποστ μια χαρά εμφανίστηκε η υπογραφή ,α λλά σε άλλα ποστ μου , όπως π.χ. σε αυτό δε φαίνεται  :Thinking:  .

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι αυτό ακριβώς το κατάλληλο τόπικ, αλλά...
> 
> Η υπογραφή μου σβήστηκε μετά τις πρόσφατες αλλαγές. Την ξαναφόρτωσα σήμερα , αλλά δε φαίνεται όταν γράφω ποστ  . Αντίθετα , εάν πατήσω το προφίλ μου , εμφανίζεται κανονικά . Μπήκα και ως επισκέπτης αλλά και πάλι δεν εμφανίζει τπτ  .
> 
> έντιτ : Στο παρόν ποστ μια χαρά εμφανίστηκε η υπογραφή ,α λλά σε άλλα ποστ μου , όπως π.χ. σε αυτό δε φαίνεται  .


Και θα σβηστεί ξανά αν δεν προσαρμοστεί με τους κανόνες λειτουργίας ...  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

> Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι αυτό ακριβώς το κατάλληλο τόπικ, αλλά...
> 
> Η υπογραφή μου σβήστηκε μετά τις πρόσφατες αλλαγές. Την ξαναφόρτωσα σήμερα , αλλά δε φαίνεται όταν γράφω ποστ  . Αντίθετα , εάν πατήσω το προφίλ μου , εμφανίζεται κανονικά . Μπήκα και ως επισκέπτης αλλά και πάλι δεν εμφανίζει τπτ  .
> 
> έντιτ : Στο παρόν ποστ μια χαρά εμφανίστηκε η υπογραφή ,α λλά σε άλλα ποστ μου , όπως π.χ. σε αυτό δε φαίνεται  .


Εχει προηγηθει εκτενης συζητηση :Smile: :
Πρόβλημα με την υπογραφή του forum

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Δλδ απαγορεύεται να γράψω NetOne ? κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι σβήστηκε από κανα bot επειδή ξεπερνούσε τον επιτρεπόμενο αριθμό γραμμών. Οκ , όπως γράφτηκε και στο άλλο τόπικ το θέμα εξαντληθηκε ως προς την δημόσια συζήτηση . σε κάποια συνάντηση θα μπορέσουμε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε  :Razz: .

*tyremporas2 ψάχνει τρόπο να προσαρμόσει την υπογραφή του στους νέους κανόνες   :Razz: 

edit : βασικά δεν απάντησε κανείς γιατί στο ένα ποστ εμφανίζεται κανονικά η υπογραφή και στο άλλο όχι  :Thinking:  το οποίο ήταν και το βασικό μου ερώτημα  :Razz:  .

Πάντως βρίσκω την απαγόρευση αυτή κομματάκι υπερβολική , αλλά όπως είπαμε το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε , μην τα ξαναπούμε .

Τώρα πρέπει να μαι ΟΚ με τους κανόνες  :Razz:  .

Μια που σας βρήκα , τον ''Προσαρμοσμένο τίτλο" από που τον αλλάζουμε ?  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Οι πληροφορίες που έχεις στην υπογραφή σου δεν εμφανίζονται αριστερά στο ADSL info profile σου?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Οι πληροφορίες που έχεις στην υπογραφή σου δεν εμφανίζονται αριστερά στο ADSL info profile σου?



Χεχμ ναι . Είναι το βασικό μου επιχειρημα για το ότι η απαγόρευση αυτή είναι υπερβολική μιας και ακριβώς το ίδιο βλέπει κανείς σε κάθε ποστ μας στα αριστερά  :Thinking: .

Αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω  , δλδ το upload capacity δεν αναφέρεται (προφανέστατα  :Razz:  και λογικότατα) στο προφίλ. 

Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς σύμφωνη με τους κανόνες δεν είναι η υπογραφή μου ?  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Χεχμ ναι . Είναι το βασικό μου επιχειρημα για το ότι η απαγόρευση αυτή είναι υπερβολική μιας και ακριβώς το ίδιο βλέπει κανείς σε κάθε ποστ μας στα αριστερά .


Αντιθέτως είναι η απόδειξη ότι η απόφαση της αυστηρής τήρησης των κανόνων για τις υπογραφές δεν είναι υπερβολική ...

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		Για να μην ανοίγω νέο νήμα (αν και δεν είναι πρόβλημα),
όταν στέλνω ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα,
μετά για να στείλω το επόμενο πρέπει να περιμένω 60 δευτερόλεπτα. 
Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μειωθεί ο χρόνος αναμονής ?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Αντιθέτως είναι η απόδειξη ότι η απόφαση της αυστηρής τήρησης των κανόνων για τις υπογραφές δεν είναι υπερβολική ...


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω .


Τελικά τον προσαρμοσμένο τίτλο πώς τον αλλάζουμε ?

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για να μην ανοίγω νέο νήμα (αν και δεν είναι πρόβλημα),
> όταν στέλνω ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα,
> μετά για να στείλω το επόμενο πρέπει να περιμένω 60 δευτερόλεπτα. 
> Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μειωθεί ο χρόνος αναμονής ?


Αυτό μπήκε γιατί δυστυχώς παρουσιάστηκαν περιπτώσεις spaming  στα πμ. είναι η χρυσή τομή μεταξύ ασφάλειας και λειτουργικότητας

----------


## erateinos

> Αυτό μπήκε γιατί δυστυχώς παρουσιάστηκαν περιπτώσεις spaming  στα πμ. είναι η χρυσή τομή μεταξύ ασφάλειας και λειτουργικότητας


υπάρχει περίπτωση διαχωρισμού πχ για regular member (να ευλογώ και τα γένια μου) και πάνω να είναι μικρότερος ο χρόνος?

----------


## sdikr

> υπάρχει περίπτωση διαχωρισμού πχ για regular member (να ευλογώ και τα γένια μου) και πάνω να είναι μικρότερος ο χρόνος?



H ρύθμιση δυστυχώς είναι global,  και δεν έχει να κάνει με τα user ranks

----------


## qwertyuiop

Off Topic


		μα καλά ο ερατείνος δεν ήταν mod?  :Shocked:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μα καλά ο ερατείνος δεν ήταν mod?


Nope , είναι απλά  ''Αιρετικός''  και  διπλω(μα)της  ...  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μα καλά ο ερατείνος δεν ήταν mod?




Off Topic


		Πώς σου ήρθε αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## qwertyuiop

δεν ξέρω κάτι είχε πει για banακια και κάτι τέτοια.. δε θυμάμαι

----------


## karavagos

Δημιουργούμε καινούργιο θέμα αλλά ξεχνάμε να συμπληρώσουμε τα tags.
Τα συμπληρώνουμε στα γρήγορα και ξαναεπιλέγουμε "υποβολή νέου θέματος".




> Μας συγχωρείτε! Ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσει ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να υποβάλλετε νέο μήνυμα κάθε 30 δευτερόλεπτα. Δοκιμάστε ξανά μετά από 5 δευτερόλεπτα!


Φυσικά μόνο ένα θέμα (αλλά και μήνυμα) έχει δημιουργηθεί.


ΥΓ: Δεν γίνεται να δημιουργούνται αυτόματα τα tags από τις λέξεις του τίτλου και το μέλος να μπορεί απλά να τα διορθώσει?

----------


## manoulamou

Το κακο ειναι πως ετσι πρωταθλητης θα ανακηρυσσοταν η λεξη Προβλημα!
Στην πλειοψηφια ειναι  η πρωτη λεξη που σκεφτονται να βαλουν στον τιτλο, 
αλλά και ο λογος να γραφτουν στο forum
ισως ηταν ακριβως αυτο...

----------


## erateinos

πολύ ωραία η επεξεργασία favorite smilies  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		 και όσο εσείς δίνετε,  τόσο εμείς ζητάμε  :Razz:   :Smile: 



υπάρχει πιθανότητα στο μέλλον να ορίζουμε εμείς την σειρά τους ?

----------


## manoulamou

Ακου ανθρωπακο  :Wink:  εδω το λες μια, το λες δυο και ... το πολυ την τριτη γινεται
 (εαν δεν επιβαρρυνει τους πορους) :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Ακου ανθρωπακο  εδω το λες μια, το λες δυο και ... το πολυ την τριτη γινεται
>  (εαν δεν επιβαρρυνει τους πορους)


σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση γηραιά κυρία  :Wink: 
μάλλον έχετε διαβάσει Βίλχελμ Ράιχ γιατί δεν νομίζω να έχουμε γνωριστεί για να με αποκαλείτε ανθρωπάκο

----------


## manoulamou

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση γηραιά κυρία 
> μάλλον έχετε διαβάσει Βίλχελμ Ράιχ γιατί δεν νομίζω να έχουμε γνωριστεί για να με αποκαλείτε ανθρωπάκο


Ελα και σε καμια συναντηση :Razz: ... απ την υπογραφη ειδα τον Ράιχ
ειναι απο τ αγαπημενα μου βιβλια, αυτο θα διαβασω σε λιγο
για να γλυτωσω απ το τσιρκουλο της TV..
	
.

----------


## karavagos

> Το κακο ειναι πως ετσι πρωταθλητης θα ανακηρυσσοταν η λεξη Προβλημα!
> Στην πλειοψηφια ειναι  η πρωτη λεξη που σκεφτονται να βαλουν στον τιτλο, 
> αλλά και ο λογος να γραφτουν στο forum
> ισως ηταν ακριβως αυτο...


Ας γίνεται ignore η συγκεκριμένη λέξη, όπως και όλες οι άλλες που δεν καταχωρούνται στην search database.

----------


## A_gamer

Όπως και η λέξη "βοήθεια" και "help" (ακόμα χειρότερη η δεύτερη γιατί συνήθως πάει με greeklish).

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν γίνεται να δημιουργούνται αυτόματα τα tags από τις λέξεις του τίτλου και το μέλος να μπορεί απλά να τα διορθώσει?





> Ας γίνεται ignore η συγκεκριμένη λέξη, όπως και όλες οι άλλες που δεν καταχωρούνται στην search database.


Η αυτόματη δημιουργία tags αχρηστεύει ολοκληρωτικά το σύστημα, το ξέρω γιατί το αντιμετώπισα στην δημιουργία tags στα θέματα που δεν είχαν. Έσβηνα για 2 ημέρες tags ...  :Whistle: 





> πολύ ωραία η επεξεργασία favorite smilies 
> υπάρχει πιθανότητα στο μέλλον να ορίζουμε εμείς την σειρά τους ?


Δυστυχώς όχι, χρησιμοποιεί την προκαθορισμένη σειρά ταξινόμησης

----------


## maik

Τι γινεται με την εμφανιση του ADSL info; Σε αλλους το βγαζει κανονικα σε αλους με spoiler.

----------


## pan05

> Τι γινεται με την εμφανιση του ADSL info; Σε αλλους το βγαζει κανονικα σε αλους με spoiler.


Νομίζω ότι μόνο στο gray theme βγαίνει με spoiler.

----------


## manoulamou

> Τι γινεται με την εμφανιση του ADSL info; *Σε αλλους το βγαζει κανονικα* σε αλους με spoiler.


Eννοεις κατι σαν κι αυτο εδω???



> Νομίζω ότι μόνο στο gray theme βγαίνει με spoiler.


Οντως στο gray ειναι σε spoiler, ισχυει ομως για ολους...

----------


## maik

> Eννοεις κατι σαν κι αυτο εδω???
> Οντως στο gray ειναι σε spoiler ισχυει ομως για ολους...


Ακριβως αυτο εννοω. Στο ενα νημα τα βγαζει σε αλλο οχι. Ακομα και στο ιδιο νημα αλλοι εχουν spoiler και αλλοι οχι. Εχω το ιδιο theme παντα.

----------


## manoulamou

Οι απαντησεις για το συγκεκριμενο δεν σε καλυψαν;
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=44540&page=67

----------


## maik

> Στα άρθρα/παρουσιάσεις κλπ γίνεται έτσι.


Για τους moderatos δεν ισχυει αυτο; 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2056

Δεν με ενοχλει αλλα με μπερδευει.

----------


## A_gamer

> Για τους moderatos δεν ισχυει αυτο; 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2056
> 
> Δεν με ενοχλει αλλα με μπερδευει.


Ή για αυτόν που έγραψε το άρθρο, αφού μόνο στο πρώτο post δεν έχει spoiler, αλλά σε άλλα του ιδίου στο ίδιο θέμα...

----------


## manoulamou

Προφανως ισχυουν για τους mods 
αλλά και για τους editors, αφου εχουν δικαιωματα moderating!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

Διορθώθηκε ...

----------


## GoofyX

Η σύνθετη αναζήτηση με τη φράση "rent a coder" επιστρέφει 


> Η λέξη a που ορίσατε για την αναζήτηση έχει μήκος κάτω από το ελάχιστο επιτρεπόμενο όριο 3 χαρακτήρων και για αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό να βρεθεί. Παρακαλώ μεγαλώστε το μέγεθος της λέξης. 
> 
> Αν αυτή η λέξη περιέχει βοηθητικό χαρακτήρα αναζήτησης (wildcard), παρακαλώ να την κάνετε πιο συγκεκριμένη.

----------


## lou.nick

Από εχθές δεν μου εμφανίζει το smilie : p (το βάζω με κενό γιατί δεν ξέρω αν το βλέπετε κι εσείς). Το έχω μόνο εγώ το πρόβλημα ή είναι γενικό;

----------


## EvilHawk

Μαι χαρά το βλέπω  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## lou.nick

Μπα εγώ πάλι όχι. Και για του λόγου το αληθές:



Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## A_gamer

Ναι, κάνε επανεκκίνηση στον browser σου.

Αν δε δουλέψει δοκίμασε άλλον και μετά κάνε επανεκκίνηση στο σύστημά σου.

----------


## lou.nick

Επανεκκίνηση browser έγινε χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Να αλλάξω την φώφη δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Το σύστημα εχει φάει επανεκκίνηση χθες βράδυ χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.  :Sad:

----------


## A_gamer

Να δεις αν δουλεύει με άλλον σου είπα, όχι να αλλάξεις για πάντα.

----------


## maik

> Ναι, κάνε επανεκκίνηση στον browser σου.
> 
> Αν δε δουλέψει δοκίμασε άλλον και μετά κάνε επανεκκίνηση στο σύστημά σου.


Αν δε πιασει ουτε αυτο αλαξε σε ubundu :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## lou.nick

Δεν έχω και το φορητό γμτ που έχει Linux... Κάτσε να ανοίξω ie6.

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν πιστευω να χρησιμοποιεις τα favorite smilies :Wink: ...
Λειπει μονο το συγκεκριμενο (ή και καποια άλλα)
 και απο τον Επεξεργαστη και απ τη γρηγορη απαντηση;

----------


## lou.nick

Με τον σπασμένο τον explorer τα δείχνει!!! Τι έπαθε η φώφη μουυυυυυυυυυυυυ;;;; Δεν χρησιμοποιώ fav smilies manoulamou. Γενικά σαν επιλογή το έχει και στα 2 αλλά δεν το εμφανίζει σε κανένα. Ούτε από τα δικά σας τα Post μπορώ να τα δω...  :Crying:

----------


## nnn

Καθάρισε την cache του Firefox.

----------


## lou.nick

Γάτος ο nnn. Γιατί να το κάνει αυτό όμως;  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  (να το χαρούμε.)

----------


## manoulamou

Μα ... δεν ειχες κανει το πιο βασικο;  :Razz:  Επειδη εχω καει, χωρις να φταιω παλιοτερα
τωρα εχω βαλει στο κλεισιμο να καθαριζει την cache, 
ασε που το κανω ενιοτε και χειροκινητα...

----------


## sdikr

> Γάτος ο nnn. Γιατί να το κάνει αυτό όμως;     (να το χαρούμε.)



Καμιά φορά τρώει φλασιές ο κάθε Browser  και ενώ έχει το αρχείο corrupt  νομίζει οτι είναι το σώστό και δεν κατεβάζει το σωστό απο την σελίδα που πρέπει 

Μικρό το κακό βέβαια

----------


## lou.nick

Εχμ οκ δεν το έχω ξαναπάθει. Πλέον θα το καθαρίζω που και που.  :Smile:

----------


## qwertyuiop

γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις άλλο browser?

----------


## [Insomniac]

Ερώτηση.

Το Image Host (Τα αρχεία μου, Upload εικόνας, Προβολή εικόνων των μελών) εξαφανίστηκε ή απλά άλλαξε το url και δεν το βρίσκω;

Με τις αλλαγές που γίναν στο site, ετοιμάζω ένα μικρό update στο ADSLgr Menubar Extension και διαπίστωσα ότι τα συγκεκριμένα urls δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Ερώτηση.
> 
> Το Image Host (Τα αρχεία μου, Upload εικόνας, Προβολή εικόνων των μελών) εξαφανίστηκε ή απλά άλλαξε το url και δεν το βρίσκω;
> 
> Με τις αλλαγές που γίναν στο site, ετοιμάζω ένα μικρό update στο ADSLgr Menubar Extension και διαπίστωσα ότι τα συγκεκριμένα urls δεν υπάρχουν.


Αυτό αφαιρέθηκε  γιατί έγινε κακή χρήση αυτού (χωρίς να το ξέρουν οι χρήστες)

----------


## [Insomniac]

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## erateinos

πως μπορώ να σβήσω τα συνημμένα αρχεία από τον πίνακα ελέγχου > διάφορα ?

----------


## EvilHawk

> πως μπορώ να σβήσω τα συνημμένα αρχεία από τον πίνακα ελέγχου > διάφορα ?


Δεν μπορείτε να σβήσετε αρχεία που είναι ανεβασμένα σε μηνύματα και έχει περάσει το όριο του edit time αν αυτό εννοείς ...  :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

επειδή έχω συνηθίσει να πατάω το πρώτο κουμπί απο αριστερά και να μου βγάζει τα όπια νέα μηνύματα, μήπως να μεταφέραμε αυτό το ιστιολόγια κάπου αλλού [ίσως και πάνω δίπλα στα tABS φορουμ/παρουσιάσεις κτλ τκλ]

----------


## manoulamou

> επειδή έχω συνηθίσει να πατάω το πρώτο κουμπί απο αριστερά και να μου βγάζει τα όπια νέα μηνύματα, μήπως να μεταφέραμε αυτό το ιστιολόγια κάπου αλλού [ίσως και πάνω δίπλα στα tABS φορουμ/παρουσιάσεις κτλ τκλ]


Κανονικα εφ οσον δεν εχει σχεση αμεση με το *forum*, οπως επισημανθηκε αρμοδιως,
θα επρεπε να ειναι στο πρωτο menu κατω απ το λογοτυπο και πριν το Forum :Thinking: 
ασχετως ευκολιας χρησεως...

----------


## ranger

> επειδή έχω συνηθίσει να πατάω το πρώτο κουμπί απο αριστερά και να μου βγάζει τα όπια νέα μηνύματα, μήπως να μεταφέραμε αυτό το ιστιολόγια κάπου αλλού [ίσως και πάνω δίπλα στα tABS φορουμ/παρουσιάσεις κτλ τκλ]





> Κανονικα εφ οσον δεν εχει σχεση αμεση με το *forum*, οπως επισημανθηκε αρμοδιως,
> θα επρεπε να ειναι στο πρωτο menu κατω απ το λογοτυπο και πριν το Forum
> ασχετως ευκολιας χρησεως...


+1 και από εμένα.

----------


## manoulamou

> Με τις αλλαγές που γίναν στο site, ετοιμάζω ένα μικρό update στο ADSLgr Menubar Extension


Με τις υγειες μας λοιπον  :Worthy:  και με την ευκαιρια να ρωτησω κατι:

Εδω και καιρο οταν κανω updates τα Add-ons του Firefox μου βγαζει :
<<An error occured while trying to find updates for* BBCode*>>
και εχω ξεμεινει στο *0.4.1.8*.... :Thinking:  :Thinking: καμια ιδεα;

----------


## qwertyuiop

δοκίμασες με τον ΙΕ ?

----------


## sdikr

> Με τις υγειες μας λοιπον  και με την ευκαιρια να ρωτησω κατι:
> 
> Εδω και καιρο οταν κανω updates τα Add-ons του Firefox μου βγαζει :
> <<An error occured while trying to find updates for* BBCode*>>
> και εχω ξεμεινει στο *0.4.1.8*....καμια ιδεα;


Ποιο BBCode;




> δοκίμασες με τον ΙΕ ?


Αν θέλεις να κάνεις flame μετάξυ  browser  τουλάχιστον μάθε τι μπορούν και τι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πρώτα  :Wink:

----------


## hostolis

Μιλάει για το extension BBcode.

----------


## sdikr

> Μιλάει για το extension BBcode.



το οποίο εδώ στο φόρουμ έχουμε δυο

----------


## hostolis

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.

----------


## GoofyX

> Η σύνθετη αναζήτηση με τη φράση "rent a coder" επιστρέφει


Μ' αυτό;

----------


## manoulamou

> το οποίο εδώ στο φόρουμ έχουμε δυο


 :What..?:  Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν δυο, 
παντως εχω προβλημα update στο αγαπημενο μου και πολυ χρησιμο  by yiapap 



(ποιο ειναι το αλλο; :Thinking: )

----------


## hostolis

Εγώ γνωρίζω μόνο αυτό. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/491

----------


## erateinos

σε ανοιχτή δημοσκόπηση δεν βλέπω ποιος και τι έχει ψηφίσει 
φταίει ότι έχω ψηφίσει ?
εάν είναι αυτός ο λόγος μπορεί να αλλάξει ?




> δεν έχω την επιλογή (πλέον)
> Εμφάνιση των αποτελεσμάτων της δημοσκόπησης

----------


## Hwoarang

Αυτο τι ειναι παλι???




> Έχετε συμπεριλάβει πάρα πολλές εικόνες στην υπογραφή σας ή στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά σας. Παρακαλώ επιλέξτε επιστροφή, διορθώστε το πρόβλημα και συνεχίστε πάλι. 
> 
> Στον όρο εικόνες συμπεριλαμβάνονται η χρήση των smilies, του κώδικα vB, της ετικέτας [img] και των ετικετών HTML <img>. Η χρήση των προαναφερομένων εξαρτάται από το αν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι αντίστοιχες λειτουργίες από το διαχειριστή.


Ουτε εικονα πάω να ποστάρω , ουτε το προηγούμενο ποστ είχε εικόνες. Η υπογραφη μου εχει μια εικονα του folding...  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

> Αυτο τι ειναι παλι???
> 
> 
> 
> Ουτε εικονα πάω να ποστάρω , ουτε το προηγούμενο ποστ είχε εικόνες. Η υπογραφη μου εχει μια εικονα του folding...


Μήπως αυτό συνέβη σε blog; Εκεί υπάρχουν τέτοιοι περιορισμοί...

----------


## Hwoarang

Όχι. Στο unix-linux subforum  :Thinking:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> σε ανοιχτή δημοσκόπηση δεν βλέπω ποιος και τι έχει ψηφίσει 
> φταίει ότι έχω ψηφίσει ?
> εάν είναι αυτός ο λόγος μπορεί να αλλάξει ?


Πάτησε το link που είναι στους ψήφους.

----------


## erateinos

> Πάτησε το link που είναι στους ψήφους.



ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## nm96027

Εχω χασει το button των blogs απο το toolbar, διπλα στα "νεα μηνυματα"...
Ξερει κανεις που πηγε?

----------


## aria

> Εχω χασει το button των blogs απο το toolbar, διπλα στα "νεα μηνυματα"...
> Ξερει κανεις που πηγε?


Ένα σκαλάκι πιο ψηλά  :Wink:

----------


## nm96027

> Ένα σκαλάκι πιο ψηλά


Μπορει κάποιος να σβήσει το παραπανω post μου?
Εχω χαζέψει τελευταια..... :Wall:

----------


## aria

> Μπορει κάποιος να σβήσει το παραπανω post μου?
> Εχω χαζέψει τελευταια.....


Α, μην το λες... δεν είσαι ο μόνος... Προχθές το έψαχνα κι εγώ και αν δεν έκανε σχόλιο ο stef2 (αν δεν απατώμαι) για τη θέση του στην κεντρική μπάρα, ούτε που θα το πρόσεχα  :Whistle:   :Embarassed:

----------


## sdikr

> Α, μην το λες... δεν είσαι ο μόνος... Προχθές το έψαχνα κι εγώ και αν δεν έκανε σχόλιο ο stef2 (αν δεν απατώμαι) για τη θέση του στην κεντρική μπάρα, ούτε που θα το πρόσεχα


Και εγώ το έψαχνα   :Razz:    αλλά εψάχνα για κάτι που ξεκινά απο b

----------


## manoulamou

Το site/forum ειναι ενας ζωντανος οργανισμος, που συνεχεια εξελισσεται, 
μια μερα να χασεις, οχι βδομαδα  :Wink:  ή μηνα και 
μπορει να νομισεις πως εκανες κατι λαθος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αστε τα μηνυματα,  να τα βλεπουν κι αλλοι ... απληροφορητοι...

----------


## aria

Γίνεται κάτι με το iSpy;  Μου συνέβη και το απόγευμα αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία... Μου κατεβάζει ξανά και ξανά τα ποστς από τις 23:20 και μετά και απλώς προσθέτει πάνω-πάνω το πιο πρόσφατο (σαν ριφρές, όμως στη σελίδα του iSpy βλέπω π.χ. το τελευταίο ποστ στη λίστα να είναι 23:20, πηγαίνει ως 23:27 και μετά ξαναρχίζει από 23:20 έως 23:30 κ.ο.κ.)...  :Thinking:

----------


## babality

το download του msn 8 δε δουλευει

----------


## Valandil

Δεν δουλεύει η επιλογή "Νέα μηνύματα" :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν δουλεύει η επιλογή "Νέα μηνύματα"


Δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο πρόβλημα, μια χαρά δουλεύει ...

----------


## Valandil

Ορίστε τι αναφέρει:

Μας συγχωρείτε! Ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσει ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε μόνο μία αναζήτηση κάθε 25 δευτερόλεπτα. Δοκιμάστε ξανά μετά απο 8787 δευτερόλεπτα!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ορίστε τι αναφέρει:
> 
> Μας συγχωρείτε! Ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσει ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε μόνο μία αναζήτηση κάθε 25 δευτερόλεπτα. Δοκιμάστε ξανά μετά απο 8787 δευτερόλεπτα!


Σωστά το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μόνο στους επισκέπτες στο "Σημερινά μηνύματα" και σε όσους είχαν μπει όταν η ώρα στον καινούργιο server ήταν λάθος και είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει την αναζήτηση.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ορίστε τι αναφέρει:
> 
> Μας συγχωρείτε! Ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσει ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε μόνο μία αναζήτηση κάθε 25 δευτερόλεπτα. Δοκιμάστε ξανά μετά απο 8787 δευτερόλεπτα!





> Σωστά το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μόνο στους επισκέπτες στο "Σημερινά μηνύματα" και σε όσους είχαν μπει όταν η ώρα στον καινούργιο server ήταν λάθος και είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει την αναζήτηση.


Διορθώθηκε, σε ευχαριστώ για την αναφορά λάθους ....  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> Γίνεται κάτι με το iSpy;  Μου συνέβη και το απόγευμα αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία... Μου κατεβάζει ξανά και ξανά τα ποστς από τις 23:20 και μετά και απλώς προσθέτει πάνω-πάνω το πιο πρόσφατο (σαν ριφρές, όμως στη σελίδα του iSpy βλέπω π.χ. το τελευταίο ποστ στη λίστα να είναι 23:20, πηγαίνει ως 23:27 και μετά ξαναρχίζει από 23:20 έως 23:30 κ.ο.κ.)...


Αυτό δεν έχει σταματήσει να μου συμβαίνει τουλάχιστον μία φορά τη μέρα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν μπορώ να το αναπαράγω, όσες φορές και να δοκίμασα ....

----------


## nnn

:Thinking:  τώρα το πρόσεξα, έχει αφαιρεθεί ο συνδετήρας attach από την γρήγορη απάντηση ή δεν υπήρχε ?

----------


## nm96027

> τώρα το πρόσεξα, έχει αφαιρεθεί ο συνδετήρας attach από την γρήγορη απάντηση ή δεν υπήρχε ?


Noμιζω πως δεν υπηρχε, αν και δεν ειμαι βεβαιος...

(μολις επεστρεψα απο wine bar και διατηρω τις επιφυλαξεις μου για την εγκυρότητα των αποψεων μου...)

----------


## sdikr

> Noμιζω πως δεν υπηρχε, αν και δεν ειμαι βεβαιος...
> 
> (μολις επεστρεψα απο wine bar και διατηρω τις επιφυλαξεις μου για την εγκυρότητα των αποψεων μου...)


Ποτέ δεν υπήρχε  :Razz: 

(θύμισε μου να μην πάω ποτέ σε αυτό το wine bar :Razz: )

----------


## nnn

> Ποτέ δεν υπήρχε 
> 
> (θύμισε μου να μην πάω ποτέ σε αυτό το wine bar)


Are you ssseriouss ?  :Razz: 

εγώ δεν πήγα στο wine bar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

Γιατί ώρες ώρες δεν μπορώ να μπω στο site ? Από οποιονδήποτε browser ? Δοκιμάζω εκείνη την στιγμή άλλες ιστοσελίδες και μπαίνει μια χαρά ... :Mad:

----------


## nnn

Σήμερα το βλέπω και εγώ αυτό, ένα laging ορισμένες φορές χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## flamelab

> Σήμερα το βλέπω και εγώ αυτό, ένα laging ορισμένες φορές χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα πουθενά αλλού.


Ακόμα και όταν είσαι μέσα . Πριν έγραφα μία μεγάλη απάντηση σε ενα thread και: 1)Με αποσύνδεσε 2)Μου είπε ότι δεν είχα πια δικαιώματα και έπρεπε να κάνω refresh και το αποτελεσμα ήταν να περιμένω ώρα ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σήμερα το βλέπω και εγώ αυτό, ένα laging ορισμένες φορές χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα πουθενά αλλού.





> Ακόμα και όταν είσαι μέσα . Πριν έγραφα μία μεγάλη απάντηση σε ενα thread και: 1)Με αποσύνδεσε 2)Μου είπε ότι δεν είχα πια δικαιώματα και έπρεπε να κάνω refresh και το αποτελεσμα ήταν να περιμένω ώρα ...


Σήμερα το απόγευμα χρειάστηκε να κάνω μερικές αλλαγές στον apache και αναγκαστικά να γίνουν μερικά restarts ...

----------


## flamelab

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα χρειάστηκε να κάνω μερικές αλλαγές στον apache και αναγκαστικά να γίνουν μερικά restarts ...


A τότε ΟΚ . Και μου φαινόταν ότι συνέβαινε κάτι στο site όπως όταν γινόταν η αναβάθμιση πριν λίγες μέρες . Απλά δες αν ο Apache έχει ρυθμιστεί σωστα γιατί και πριν λίγα λεπτά είχα αποσύνδεση .
Και μπράβο για την ταχύτητα με τον καινούριο server . Φορτώνει η σελίδα μεσα σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα  ! :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## nnn

:One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

Υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα πρόβλημα *nnn* ! Συνέχεια στον Firefox μου λέει "σύνδεση με adslgr.com" αλλά δεν προχωράει . Μετά αναγκάζομαι να κάνω ressurect μέσω της CoralCDN για να εμφανιστεί !!!Φταίει ο Apache Web Server ?

----------


## maik

Θα το ξαναρωτησω και εδω αφου στο αλλο νημα δεν πηρα απαντηση.

Ποτε ενα χρηστης θεωρειται ενεργος  συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα του φορουμ;

----------


## A_gamer

> Θα το ξαναρωτησω και εδω αφου στο αλλο νημα δεν πηρα απαντηση.
> 
> Ποτε ενα χρηστης θεωρειται ενεργος  συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα του φορουμ;


Αν θυμάμαι καλά θεωρείται ενεργός αν έχει μπει στο adslgr το τελευταίο δίμηνο... ή αν έχει ποστάρει μέσα στο δίμηνο.

Αν θέλεις σίγουρη απάντηση, θα χρειαστείς *κάποιον* πιο *ενημερωμένο*.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα πρόβλημα *nnn* ! Συνέχεια στον Firefox μου λέει "σύνδεση με adslgr.com" αλλά δεν προχωράει . Μετά αναγκάζομαι να κάνω ressurect μέσω της CoralCDN για να εμφανιστεί !!!Φταίει ο Apache Web Server ?


Δεν παρατήρησα κανένα πρόβλημα σήμερα ...  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θα το ξαναρωτησω και εδω αφου στο αλλο νημα δεν πηρα απαντηση.
> 
> Ποτε ενα χρηστης θεωρειται ενεργος  συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα του φορουμ;


Όταν έχει κάνει οποιαδήποτε πράξη χρήστη (login, logout, μήνυμα κλπ) τις τελευταίες 120 ημέρες.

----------


## A_gamer

> Όταν έχει κάνει οποιαδήποτε πράξη χρήστη (login, logout, μήνυμα κλπ) τις τελευταίες 120 ημέρες.


That's good to know.  :One thumb up:

----------


## flamelab

> Δεν παρατήρησα κανένα πρόβλημα σήμερα ...


Εδώ και δύο ώρες όχι δεν υπάρχει . Πριν όμως ήταν απογοητευτικό ! :Sad:  Έγραφα στο forum και με σταματούσε για να κάνω λέει refresh και να ξαναβάλω στοιχεία και όταν απλώς έβλεπα άλλα threads δεν φόρτωνε με τίποτα  . Ο *nnn* μου είπε ότι γίνονται ακόμα εργασίες στον Apache ...  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εδώ και δύο ώρες όχι δεν υπάρχει . Πριν όμως ήταν απογοητευτικό ! Έγραφα στο forum και με σταματούσε για να κάνω λέει refresh και να ξαναβάλω στοιχεία και όταν απλώς έβλεπα άλλα threads δεν φόρτωνε με τίποτα  . Ο *nnn* μου είπε ότι γίνονται ακόμα εργασίες στον Apache ...


Όχι δεν γίνονται και δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο πρόβλημα, επίσης δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με την ip σας στα logs. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι είναι πρόβλημα απο την μεριά σας...

----------


## flamelab

> Όχι δεν γίνονται και δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο πρόβλημα, επίσης δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με την ip σας στα logs. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι είναι πρόβλημα απο την μεριά σας...


 :Thinking:  ....  :Sad:  
Φταίει ο Firefox τελικά . Με Opera 9.5 alpha μου πάει σφαίρα και δεν έχω πρόβλημα στο site .

----------


## Gordito

Συνεχιζω να αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με τα ΡΜs.
Οταν ερχεται νεο και πεταγεται το popup παταω ΟΚ και μετα Cancel για να το δω εκεινη την ωρα αλλα με βγαζει σε σελιδα λαθους.

Εχει ξανααναφερθει νομιζω απο την manoulamou αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι φταει.....

----------


## EvilHawk

> ....  
> Φταίει ο Firefox τελικά . Με Opera 9.5 alpha μου πάει σφαίρα και δεν έχω πρόβλημα στο site .


Καθαρίστε τα cookies και το cache του firefox και μάλλον θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα ...

----------


## RyDeR

> Όταν έχει κάνει οποιαδήποτε πράξη χρήστη (login, logout, μήνυμα κλπ) τις τελευταίες 120 ημέρες.


Αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα μου φαίνεται. Αν το κάνατε 90 ημέρες...;  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Μια χαρά είναι! Μην ξεχνάτε ότι μπαίνουν στο forum *πάνω από 3000 μέλη*  μέσο όρο την ημέρα, αυτό είναι για εμάς το κυριότερο κριτήριο των ενεργών χρηστών ....

----------


## RyDeR

OK *boss*.  :Smile:

----------


## euri

> Συνεχιζω να αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με τα ΡΜs.
> Οταν ερχεται νεο και πεταγεται το popup παταω ΟΚ και μετα Cancel για να το δω εκεινη την ωρα αλλα με βγαζει σε σελιδα λαθους.
> 
> Εχει ξανααναφερθει νομιζω απο την manoulamou αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι φταει.....


Χρησιμοποιείς το grey template;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Συνεχιζω να αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με τα ΡΜs.
> Οταν ερχεται νεο και πεταγεται το popup παταω ΟΚ και μετα Cancel για να το δω εκεινη την ωρα αλλα με βγαζει σε σελιδα λαθους.
> 
> Εχει ξανααναφερθει νομιζω απο την manoulamou αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι φταει.....





> Χρησιμοποιείς το grey template;


Πρέπει να είναι οκ τώρα, δοκιμάστε το και ενημερώστε σας παρακαλώ ...

----------


## euri

> Πρέπει να είναι οκ τώρα, δοκιμάστε το και ενημερώστε σας παρακαλώ ...


στείλε μου ένα πμ να το δοκιμάσω  :Razz: 

Πες μου για αυτό που έλεγες για την Παρασκευή  :Wink: 

Νταξ, τώρα παίζει σωστά  :Smile:

----------


## Gordito

Mολις ανοιξα ενα και ανοιξε κανονικα.

Το blue 2 εχω....

----------


## pstr

Όχι και τόσο σημαντικό αλλά είπα να το αναφέρω:

Στην [Επεξεργασία ADSL Info] στις ταχύτητες σύνδεσης τα 33/56/64/128 είναι kb (kilobits) και όχι KB (kilobytes).  :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

> Καθαρίστε τα cookies και το cache του firefox και μάλλον θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα ...


Τίποτα και σήμερα ! Σε όλους τους γνωστούς browsers ! Μετά από λίγη ώρα κανονικού browsing αρνείται να φορτώσει η σελίδα ενώ παράλληλα σε όλες τις άλλες μπορώ να μπω κανονικά εκεί την στιγμή που παρατηρώ πρόβλημα στην δικιά σας ...  Και συνεχίζεται ! :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τίποτα και σήμερα ! Σε όλους τους γνωστούς browsers ! Μετά από λίγη ώρα κανονικού browsing αρνείται να φορτώσει η σελίδα ενώ παράλληλα σε όλες τις άλλες μπορώ να μπω κανονικά εκεί την στιγμή που παρατηρώ πρόβλημα στην δικιά σας ...  Και συνεχίζεται !


Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά, ούτε έχει αναφερθεί τίποτα παρόμοιο από άλλον χρήστη, από την μεριά μας δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα ...

Την επόμενη φορά που θα έχετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα κάντε τον κόπο να κάνετε ένα traceroute μέχρι τον server μας και στείλτε μου με πμ τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## flamelab

> Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά, ούτε έχει αναφερθεί τίποτα παρόμοιο από άλλον χρήστη, από την μεριά μας δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα ...
> 
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα έχετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα κάντε τον κόπο να κάνετε ένα traceroute μέχρι τον server μας και στείλτε μου με πμ τα αποτελέσματα.


 :One thumb up:  Ήδη έκανα tryout . Όταν ξανασυμβεί ( ας ελπίσω ποτέ ξανά ) θα σας στείλω τα traceroute statistics .

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Πρεπει να ανεβω τον γολγοθα για να κανω μια αναζητηση  :Smile: 




> Μας συγχωρείτε! Ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσει ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε μόνο μία αναζήτηση κάθε 25 δευτερόλεπτα.
> Δοκιμάστε ξανά μετά απο *2888* δευτερόλεπτα!


Λιγο ακομα υπομονη .....




> Μας συγχωρείτε! Ο διαχειριστής έχει ορίσει ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα να κάνετε μόνο μία αναζήτηση κάθε 25 δευτερόλεπτα. 
> Δοκιμάστε ξανά μετά απο *2643* δευτερόλεπτα!


Μηπως εχει καμια σχεση αυτο ? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...57&postcount=1  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manoulamou

ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ με την εμφανιση της ωρας... :Thinking: 
Φοβαμαι πως θα απανταμε σε λιγο
 σε μηνυματα που θα ακολουθησουν!!!

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Eκανα και αποσυνδεση αλλα τιποτα.

Θελω πανω απο 2000 δευτερα για αναζητηση.

Αληθεια ο κατασκοπος τι θα μου δειξει;  :Whistle:

----------


## lou.nick

Αυτό με την ώρα το είδα κι εγώ.

----------


## manoulamou

> Eκανα και αποσυνδεση αλλα τιποτα.
> 
> Θελω πανω απο 2000 δευτερα για αναζητηση.
> 
> Αληθεια ο κατασκοπος τι θα μου δειξει;


Δυστυχως  το ταξιδι στο μελλον  :Wink:  για δες εδω τα μηνυματα 40 και 41
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=135842&page=3
καλα μιλαμε τρελες καταστασεις... με τον κατασκοπο...μπαινουν posts που 
υποτιθεται γραφτηκαν μετα μιση ωρα!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Eκανα και αποσυνδεση αλλα τιποτα.
> 
> Θελω πανω απο 2000 δευτερα για αναζητηση.



Διορθώθηκε ...

----------


## DVader

Και μένα μου το βγάζει αυτό με τα δευτερόλεπτα αλλά μονάχα όταν κάνω απανωτές αναζητήσεις...αλλιώς όλα οκ ...και μια χαρούλα..Λίγο σπαστικό είναι βέβαια αλλά πιστεύω ότι ειναι για λόγους φόρτου βαλμένο ...

Πρέπει να πώ ότι όσο είμαι σε Forthnet το κάνει αυτό από Otenet είναι μια χαρούλα !!!

 :Thinking: 

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό !!!

----------


## karavagos

Σε οποιαδήποτε σελίδα (από χτες αν θυμάμαι καλά) δε μου δουλεύει ο κώδικας με τα rollover menu (και διάφορα άλλα, π.χ. επιλογή smilies, attachments, κοκ.).

Μορφή εμφάνισης : blue

Μόνο σε μένα γίνεται?

Κάποια λάθη που παίρνω:

Error: vBulletin_init is not defined
Source File: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/editpost...post&p=1493051
Line: 1112

Error: vB_Editor is not defined
Source File: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/clientsc...hment.js?v=368
Line: 33

Error: vbmenu_register is not defined
Source File: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/editpost...post&p=1493051
Line: 255

Error: is_ie is not defined
Source File: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...51#post1493051
Line: 1

----------


## euri

Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι  :Thinking: 

Να προτείνω την κλασική συνταγή:  καθαρισμό cache, διαγραφή cookies.

----------


## karavagos

> Δεν παρατήρησα κάτι 
> 
> Να προτείνω την κλασική συνταγή:  καθαρισμό cache, διαγραφή cookies.


fixed  :One thumb up:  (άρα κάποιος έπαιζε με js χτες :Razz: )


Μόνο το παρακάτω συνεχίζει:

Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'font-size'.  Declaration dropped.
Source File: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/clientsc...d24d-00008.css
Line: 337

Υποθέτω γιατί το χ είναι με ελληνικά  :Whistle: 
.bigusername { font-size: 12pχ; }

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υποθέτω γιατί το χ είναι με ελληνικά 
> .bigusername { font-size: 12pχ; }


Yeap, διορθώθηκε. Σε ευχαριστώ για το report ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## karavagos

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=158

Ποιος (και πως) έβαλε private ip εκεί μέσα? :Thinking: 



```
<img src="http://192.168.1.1/html/defs/style5/images/ti_px_505050.gif" border="0" alt="" />
```

----------


## EvilHawk

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=158
> 
> Ποιος (και πως) έβαλε private ip εκεί μέσα?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <img src="http://192.168.1.1/html/defs/style5/images/ti_px_505050.gif" border="0" alt="" />
> ```


Καταλάθος προφανώς, δεν έβαλε φυσικά html κώδικα γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται, απλά το link που έγινε parsed. Anyway αφαιρέθηκε ...

----------


## maik

Που πηγε το  εικονιδιο "top" στην  μπαρα καθε μηνυματος που σε πηγαινε στο πανω μερος της σελιδας;

----------


## hedgehog

στην θέση του είναι...
δοκίμασε ctrl+F5 και αν δεν πιάσει clear την cache του browser σου  :Wink:

----------


## harris

Στις επιλογές του προφίλ χάθηκαν ξαφνικά πολλές επιλογές, μεταξύ των οποίων και τα προσωπικά μηνύματα με παράθεση του μηνύματος του χρήστη!!!!

----------


## hedgehog

και αυτό στην θέση του το βλέπω  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Στις επιλογές του προφίλ χάθηκαν ξαφνικά πολλές επιλογές, μεταξύ των οποίων και τα προσωπικά μηνύματα με παράθεση του μηνύματος του χρήστη!!!!


ωχ αμάν  κάτι με περιμένει  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Μάλλον η δική σου cache θέλει καθάρισμα.  :Whistle: 
Ούτε εγώ τα βλέπω και τα καθάρισα όλα

----------


## hedgehog

:Thinking:  στο blue2 style υπάρχουν κανονικά, σε αντίθεση με το adslgr.com 2007  :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

Υπάρχουν "strumfs"  :Razz:  online αυτήν την στιγμή, οπότε κάτι φτιάχνουν.  :Wink: 

Πάντως επαληθεύω ο,τι είπε ο maik και ο harris.  :Wink:

----------


## maik

Ακριβως ετσι

Αλλα πριν υπηρχαν σε ολα τα στυλ

----------


## nnn

Σε όλα τα άλλα styles υπάρχουν, στο default λείπουν.
Κάτι φτιάχνει ο Νεκτάριος φαίνεται.

----------


## harris

> ωχ αμάν  κάτι με περιμένει


Πολλά σε περιμένουν!  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: 

Kαθάρισα cache κλπ και πάλι το ίδιο κάνει  :Sad:

----------


## maik

Επισης κολησε η υπογραφη  στο μηνυμα και το κενο πηγε απο κατω.

Και στο default και στο adslgr 2007 style.

----------


## NeK

Υπομονή παιδιά κάνουμε κάτι αλλαγές όλα αυτά θα φτιαχτούν.  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Υπομονή παιδιά κάνουμε κάτι αλλαγές όλα αυτά θα φτιαχτούν.


OK αδερφε!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

> Υπομονή παιδιά κάνουμε κάτι αλλαγές όλα αυτά θα φτιαχτούν.


Surprise boss?  :One thumb up: 

Waitin'...

----------


## manoulamou

> Επισης κολησε η υπογραφη  στο μηνυμα και το κενο πηγε απο κατω.
> 
> Και στο default και στο adslgr 2007 style.


Εσενα ειδικα σιγουρα θαφταιγε ο οτε :Razz: , οπότε πρεπει να προσεχεις τους ... τοιχους!
 Εγω παλι οποτε συμβαινουν τετοια, παντα λοξοκοιταω προς *γαλαζια* μερια*** και 
 εαν δεν εμφανισθουν εδω καποια μηνυματα, τοτε ναι, αρχιζω να ανησυχω!!!










***εννοειται αφου κανω και ... καθαριοτητα στην cache και αλλαξω στιλ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Που πηγε το  εικονιδιο "top" στην  μπαρα καθε μηνυματος που σε πηγαινε στο πανω μερος της σελιδας;





> Στις επιλογές του προφίλ χάθηκαν ξαφνικά πολλές επιλογές, μεταξύ των οποίων και τα προσωπικά μηνύματα με παράθεση του μηνύματος του χρήστη!!!!





> Επισης κολησε η υπογραφη  στο μηνυμα και το κενο πηγε απο κατω.


είναι οκ τώρα ...  :Whistle:

----------


## advantix

Πολλές φορές μου εξαφανίζετε το βελάκι που είναι δεξιά από τα "Extra Options" και "Βοηθήματα" και δεν δουλεύει το drop down menu.
Πρέπει να κάνω συνέχεια καθάρισμα της cashe για να μου τα ξαναεμφανίσει.
Μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες δεν μου το έκανε και λειτουργούσε άψογα.
Έχω ΙΕ6.

----------


## sdikr

> Πολλές φορές μου εξαφανίζετε το βελάκι που είναι δεξιά από τα "Extra Options" και "Βοηθήματα" και δεν δουλεύει το drop down menu.
> Πρέπει να κάνω συνέχεια καθάρισμα της cashe για να μου τα ξαναεμφανίσει.
> Μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες δεν μου το έκανε και λειτουργούσε άψογα.
> Έχω ΙΕ6.


Γίναν αρκετές αλλαγές τελευταία για αυτό και η ανάγκη του καθαρίσματος της cache,  λόγικά πλέον δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		έχει γίνει αλλαγή της ώρας  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Oups !! :Sad:  Θα το φτιάξουν σε πεντε λεπτά !

----------


## EvilHawk

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		έχει γίνει αλλαγή της ώρας


Σωστά αλλά στο προφίλ σου έχεις βάλει αυτόματη ρύθμιση για να αλλάξει όπως και στον σέρβερ ?  :Razz: 
Στο διόρθωσα εγώ ...  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Σωστά αλλά στο προφίλ σου έχεις βάλει αυτόματη ρύθμιση για να αλλάξει όπως και στον σέρβερ ? 
> Στο διόρθωσα εγώ ...



ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		δοκιμάζω την ετοιμότητα και την υπομονή σας  :Razz:   :Smile: 
 :Stupid:

----------


## maik

Ερωτηση:
Στα δημοφιλη tags το μεγεθος της γραμματοσειρας προς τι ειναι αναλογο; Προς το πληθος της λεξης ή προς τις αναζητησεις της λεξης;

----------


## EvilHawk

Είναι ανάλογο με τον αριθμό των tags ...

----------


## tedd

Παρατηρώ τις τελευταίες ημέρες κάποιο πρόβλημα με το adslgr :One thumb up: , δεν δουλέυουν τα "extra optionς, πατάω κλικ και δεν ανοίγει το μένου, στο πεδίο "αναζήτηση" δεν δινει την δυνατότητα για advanced αναζήτηση, επίσης όταν γράφω ένα μύνηυμα στα smilιes μου εμφανίζει μόνο την εντολή και οχι το εικονίδιο.
Κάπιοες φορές φτιάχνει αλλά τον περισσοτέρο χρόνο δεν μου λειτουργούν.
Πριν μερικές μέρες εκανα update στην καινούρια έκδοση του firefox  2.0.0.9, μηπως το προβλήμα είναι σε αυτόν ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο site;




> Παρατηρώ τις τελευταίες ημέρες κάποιο πρόβλημα με το adslgr........



 :Embarassed:  Σιγά μην ήταν το πρόβλημα από το adslgr :Sorry:  :Respekt: , στον ιντερνετ εξπλορερ δουλεύουν όλα κανονικα άρα φταεί ο firefox, τωρα δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ή έκδοση ή κάποια ρύθμιση, πάντω δεν ειχα πειράξει κάτι. :Sad:

----------


## EvilHawk

Καθάρισε την cache του firefox και θα είναι όλα οκ ...  :Wink:

----------


## tedd

> Καθάρισε την cache του firefox και θα είναι όλα οκ ...



Oλα εντάξει τώρα.

EvilHawk, 1000 και βάλε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση βοήθεια σου!!!

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## manoulamou

Παρατηρω σχεδον ενα μηνα καποιες καθυστερησεις στο φορτωμα του adslgr
σε ολους τους browsers, εννοειται με καθαρη cache.
Δεν ξερω εαν "βαρυνε" το forum, ομως σε αλλα δεν εχω τοση αργοπορια... :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

Τους το είχα ξαναπει και παλιότερα  :Sorry:  , αλλά δεν βρίσκανε κάτι ( με το traceroute που τους έστειλα ) .
Και σε εμένα κολλάει για καποιο λόγο . Σε Vista και Linux .

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παρατηρω σχεδον ενα μηνα καποιες καθυστερησεις στο φορτωμα του adslgr
> σε ολους τους browsers, εννοειται με καθαρη cache.
> Δεν ξερω εαν "βαρυνε" το forum, ομως σε αλλα δεν εχω τοση αργοπορια...


Παρατηρώ το ακριβώς αντίθετο, ειδικά τον τελευταίο μήνα έχει πέσει πολλή δουλειά και από εμένα και από τον Νεκτάριο να μειωθούν οι χρόνοι, με επιτυχία σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις που κάναμε.

----------


## flamelab

Αρα φταίνε οι ISP μας ;;

----------


## manoulamou

> Αρα φταίνε οι ISP μας ;;


Ειδικα για το συγκεκριμενο forum; :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

Kαι εμένα τώρα μου σέρνεται...  :Thinking:

----------


## ardi21

> Kαι εμένα τώρα μου σέρνεται...


+1 και απο μενα.

Εδω και καμια ωρα δεν "περπαταει"...

----------


## lou.nick

Μια χαρά πάει εδώ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

Και σε μενα καλα παει  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

> Και σε μενα καλα παει


Και σε μένα το ίδιο....  :Thinking: 


Off Topic



Παιδιά μπορεί να κάνει με πολλά ο χρόνος φόρτωσης μιας σελίδας, ειδικά αυτής που φορτώνουμε πολλές φορές τη μέρα...... νομίζω τουλάχιστον  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

Καμιά φορά   κάτι   τυποι με μπλέ κάνουν εργάσιες,  εκεί υπάρχει κάποιο μικρό lag  
Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως όχι δεν έχω δεί πρόβλημα ( όταν δεν είναι μέσα οι τυποι με τα μπλέ  :Razz:  )

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως όχι δεν έχω δεί πρόβλημα ( όταν δεν είναι μέσα οι τυποι με τα μπλέ  )


Aσ'τα αυτά και πες τι έκανες! Πήγα να δω το μήνημά σου και μου έβγαλε "server took too long to respond"  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

> Καμιά φορά   κάτι   τυποι με μπλέ κάνουν εργάσιες,  εκεί υπάρχει κάποιο μικρό lag  
> Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως όχι δεν έχω δεί πρόβλημα ( όταν δεν είναι μέσα οι τυποι με τα μπλέ  )


Με τα *μπλε* ή τα *γαλαζια* δεν ξερω, παντως η αναλγητος ... δεξια σιγουρα 
βαζει κι εδω την χερα της :Razz: ...  Ενταξει δεν ειναι διαρκες το εγκλημα, αλλά ουτε και στιγμιαιο
γι αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση ... Αυτο με τις σελιδες, που φορτωνουμε πολλες φορες τη μερα,
τι ακριβως υπονοει ο ποιητης, εχει να κανει με πορους ή ρυθμισεις; :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

Τώρα διορθώθηκε. Μάλλον είχε να κάνει με τη HOL και τη δρομολόγηση των πακέτων προς το ADSLgr, στο τρίτο hop του tracert έκανε timeout όσες φορές δοκίμασα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Παιδιά αν υπήρχε καθυστέρηση στις σελίδες απο την μεριά μας θα το είχαμε καταλάβει και θα το είχαμε διορθώσει, εδώ τις προάλλες ο Νεκτάριος έφαγε "κόλλημα" με ένα function που επιβάρυνε την σελίδα 1/2 δευτερόλεπτο και το διόρθωσε ...  :ROFL:

----------


## lou.nick

1/2 sec; Δεν πάμε καλαααααααααααααααα

----------


## EvilHawk

> 1/2 sec; Δεν πάμε καλαααααααααααααααα


Εγώ του το έλεγα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Ομως με κατι τετοιες συμπεριφορες *εσεις* μας οδηγειτε 
στο θανασιμο αμαρτημα της ... Απληστιας! 
 :ROFL:

----------


## lou.nick

Ε όταν είναι να κάτσω να φτιάξω κάτι δικό μου στο web θα πάρω το Νεκτάριο για να κάνει το optimization.  :ROFL:

----------


## ardi21

Oλα οκ φαινονται σημερα. Μαλλον αλλου θα ηταν το προβλημα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Oλα οκ φαινονται σημερα. Μαλλον αλλου θα ηταν το προβλημα.


Είχες δοκιμάσει tracert; Με εμένα το πρόβλημα ήταν ένα timeout όπως λέω παραπάνω.

----------


## flamelab

Mπα εμένα μου έμεινε εκεί . Κάθε τόσο  :Sorry:  κολλάει ....
Κρίμα ...

Υ.Γ. Φταίει η Forthnet , μην το ψάχνουμε ! :RTFM:

----------


## maik

Αυτο το νεο feature να κανει αυτοματο merge τα μυνηματα τι χρονο εχει  max;

----------


## tsigarid

Καλησπέρα,

έκανα αναζήτηση τη φράση:
Fedora 8
και μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να ψάξει για λέξεις μικρότερες των 3 γραμμάτων. Αποδεκτό. Αμέσως έκανα αναζήτηση τη λέξη:
Fedora
και μου είπε ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω αναζήτηση αν δεν περάσουν xxx δευτερόλεπτα. Μη αποδεκτό, καθώς αναζήτηση πριν δεν έγινε, δεν ξοδεύτηκαν resources από τη μεριά του server, οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω χρονικό περιορισμό. Τέλος, έκανα αναζήτηση τη φράση:
"Fedora 8"
και μου βρήκε κάποια πράματα. Διαβάζοντας ένα θέμα, είχε highlighted και τη φράση Fedora 8, αλλά και τη λέξη Fedora σκέτο όπως και το 8 σκέτο. Αυτό πρέπει να διορθωθεί κατά τη γνώμη μου, είτε είναι ένα πρόβλημα του highlight, είτε της αναζήτησης, είτε και των δύο.

 :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

Για το τελευταίο -->http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55433

----------


## tsigarid

Το ξέρω αυτό το νήμα, αλλά δεν μου λέει αν υπάρχει κάποιο bug στην αναζήτηση ή στο highlight...

----------


## DVader

Βασικά αυτό με τον χρόνο αναζήτησης είναι πολύ σπαστικό .....Πολλές φορές σου πρέπει να φας σχέδον 5 λεπτά για να κάνεις αναζήτηση ... Αμα είναι να τρώω 5 λεπτά για να κάνω αναζήτηση τότε κόφτε το το χαρακτηριστικό γιατί είναι δύσχρηστο ...


Προσωπικά την χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα γιατί μου σπαέι τα νεύρα και πολλές βρίζοντας κλείνω και τον Firefox....


Αυταααααααααααααα

Ρε σείς μήπως θέλετε να διώξετε τον κόσμο για να δουλεύει καλύτερα ο σερβερ..? :ROFL:  :Clap:

----------


## flamelab

Γιατί αν κάποιος κάνει πλάκα και βάλει κανένα bot ( μπες σαν επισκέπτης και θα σου βγάλει και τα γράμματα τα περίεργα σε μία εικονίτσα ) και σέρνεται ο server ...

----------


## A_gamer

Θα πρότεινα πάντως μείωση του ορίου από τα 25 δευτερόλεπτα στα 20, έχετε και 3o server τώρα, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## tsigarid

Ρε παιδιά τι 20 τι 25, μικρή η διαφορά για τον χρήστη, εγώ άλλο έλεγα.....

----------


## DVader

Τα bots αντιμετωπίζονται και αλλιώς ...Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι στο μυαλό, είμαι πτώμα τώρα αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος....  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Το ξέρω αυτό το νήμα, αλλά δεν μου λέει αν υπάρχει κάποιο bug στην αναζήτηση ή στο highlight...


Εμφανίζει και τους δύο όρους που έχεις μέσα 




> Βασικά αυτό με τον χρόνο αναζήτησης είναι πολύ σπαστικό .....Πολλές φορές σου πρέπει να φας σχέδον 5 λεπτά για να κάνεις αναζήτηση ... Αμα είναι να τρώω 5 λεπτά για να κάνω αναζήτηση τότε κόφτε το το χαρακτηριστικό γιατί είναι δύσχρηστο ...
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά την χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα γιατί μου σπαέι τα νεύρα και πολλές βρίζοντας κλείνω και τον Firefox....
> 
> 
> Αυταααααααααααααα
> 
> Ρε σείς μήπως θέλετε να διώξετε τον κόσμο για να δουλεύει καλύτερα ο σερβερ..?


5 λεπτά γιατί;

----------


## flamelab

> Εμφανίζει και τους δύο όρους που έχεις μέσα 
> 5 λεπτά γιατί;


Εννοεί , βάζει τον ένα όρο , δεν του κάνει , περιμενει 25 sec , βαζει δεύτερο , πάλι δεν βγαίνει , άλλα 25 και τσουπ φτάνει τα πέντε ... :Wink:

----------


## DVader

Ακριβώς.....Ετσι όπως το είπα θέλω να δείξω ότι σου σπάει τα νεύρα το όριο χρόνου και ναι μεν σου γλυτώνει τον σερβερ αλλά ο κόσμος που το χρησιμοποιεί ..... :Embarassed:  Και σε προηγούμενες συζητήσεις έχω δει και άλλους να αναφέρουν το πρόβλημα με τον χρόνο  :Sorry:

----------


## manoulamou

Εχω την εντυπωση πως καποιοι τρεχουν λες και θελουν να προλαβουν το αεροπλανο!
Σε λιγο θα θελουμε dedicated  server για τους τρεχαλητους... :Razz: 

Αυτο παντως για την αναζητηση που δεν δινει αποτελεσματα
και πρεπει να περιμενεις αλλο τοσο για να κανεις νεα,
συμφωνω πως μπορει και πρεπει να διορθωθει!

----------


## EvilHawk

Το όριο μεταξύ δύο αναζήτησεων έχει μειωθεί τουλάχιστον 3 φορές μέχρι τώρα. Όταν ο συνήθης μέσος όρος στα forum με παρόμοια κίνηση, αριθμό μηνυμάτων και online χρηστών είναι 45sec είναι υπερβολή να συζητάμε για το δικό μας των 25sec.




> Βασικά αυτό με τον χρόνο αναζήτησης είναι πολύ σπαστικό .....Πολλές φορές σου πρέπει να φας σχέδον 5 λεπτά για να κάνεις αναζήτηση ...


αν κάνεις 5 λεπτά για να κάνεις αναζήτηση *χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις οπωσδήποτε αυτό* --> http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55433 

όταν αρχίσεις να το χρησιμοποιείς σωστά δεν θα ενοχλεί πια το όριο μεταξύ των 2 αναζητήσεων αλλά το ότι επιστρέφει μονάχα 500 αποτελέσματα (μην γκρινιάξετε και γι αυτό, το μέσο συνηθισμένο όριο είναι 300) και θα πρέπει να βάλεις και άλλα φίλτρα για να βρεις πιο γρήγορα αυτό που ακριβώς ζητάς  :Whistle: 




> Αυτο το νεο feature να κανει αυτοματο merge τα μυνηματα τι χρονο εχει  max;


2 ώρες και ίσως το μεγαλώσω κάποια στιγμή ...

----------


## ardi21

Αυτο με το merge δεν το εχω πολυκαταλαβει να πω την αληθεια...

----------


## hostolis

Τα διπλά πόστ

........Auto merged post: hostolis added 0 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........

..ενώνονται

----------


## manoulamou

Μαλλον ενωνονται αυτοματα τα συνεχομενα posts 
του ιδιου χρηστη, εφ οσον μεσολαβουν λιγοτερο απο 2 ωρες,
 τα διπλα συνηθως  :Laughing:  διαγραφονται...

----------


## panoc

ρε παιδια, γιατι τις τελευτεες μερες δε λαμβανω ειδοποιήσεις με email για νέες απαντησεις στα θέματα που παρακολουθω?

----------


## EvilHawk

> ρε παιδια, γιατι τις τελευτεες μερες δε λαμβανω ειδοποιήσεις με email για νέες απαντησεις στα θέματα που παρακολουθω?


Σύμφωνα με τα logs του mail server μας, είναι πρόβλημα του mail server που χρησιμοποιείς, ενημέρωσε τους να το διορθώσουν  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξετάσετε το ενδεχόμενο,
σε Newbie & Novice Member για να ανοίξουν νέο θέμα ειδικά στα νήματα των παρόχων, να περιμένουν συντονισμό πρώτα?

----------


## panoc

> Σύμφωνα με τα logs του mail server μας, είναι πρόβλημα του mail server που χρησιμοποιείς, ενημέρωσε τους να το διορθώσουν


το αντιληφθηκα αυτο αργα χθες βραδυ και ενημερωσα.
ειναι προβλημα του plesk 8.x.x, ή καλύτερα ενός update του το οποιο στην ουσια αχρηστευει το mail server.
μεγαλο προβλημα και το κακό ειναι οτι η ομαδα του Plesk δε φημίζετε για την ταχυτητα της...

thanks για το κόπο και την ενημερωση παντως  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξετάσετε το ενδεχόμενο, σε Newbie & Novice Member για να ανοίξουν νέο θέμα ειδικά στα νήματα των παρόχων, να περιμένουν συντονισμό πρώτα?


Δεν χρειάζεται, για εμάς όλοι οι χρήστες έχουν το τεκμήριο της καλοπροαίρετης κριτικής, για τις ελάχιστες κακοπροαίρετες περιπτώσεις που εμφανίζονται φροντίζει η Συντονιστική ομάδα που κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά της ...

----------


## EvilHawk

> το αντιληφθηκα αυτο αργα χθες βραδυ και ενημερωσα.
> ειναι προβλημα του plesk 8.x.x, ή καλύτερα ενός update του το οποιο στην ουσια αχρηστευει το mail server.
> μεγαλο προβλημα και το κακό ειναι οτι η ομαδα του Plesk δε φημίζετε για την ταχυτητα της...
> 
> thanks για το κόπο και την ενημερωση παντως


Plesk sucks ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## panoc

> Plesk sucks ...


το ξερω, αλλα... δεν αποφασιζω εγω...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξετάσετε το ενδεχόμενο,
> σε Newbie & Novice Member για να ανοίξουν νέο θέμα ειδικά στα νήματα των παρόχων, να περιμένουν συντονισμό πρώτα?





> Δεν χρειάζεται, για εμάς όλοι οι χρήστες έχουν το τεκμήριο της καλοπροαίρετης κριτικής, για τις ελάχιστες κακοπροαίρετες περιπτώσεις που εμφανίζονται φροντίζει η Συντονιστική ομάδα που κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά της ...


BTW this is not a bug, is a feature  :Razz: 

*Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα εμείς για εταιρείες που δεν κάνουν τίποτα για να προστατέψουν τον εαυτό τους.* Sorry αλλά είναι δικιά τους ευθύνη να προσφέρουν σωστές υπηρεσίες. 

Εμείς το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να προσπαθήσουμε, με δυσκολία σε μερικά sub-forums που η δυσαρέσκεια φουντώνει, να διατηρήσουμε το επίπεδο διαλόγου σε κάποια κόσμια πλαίσια. Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν θα προβούμε σε λογοκρισία ...

----------


## erateinos

> BTW this is not a bug, is a feature 
> 
> *Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα εμείς για εταιρείες που δεν κάνουν τίποτα για να προστατέψουν τον εαυτό τους.* Sorry αλλά είναι δικιά τους ευθύνη να προσφέρουν σωστές υπηρεσίες. 
> 
> Εμείς το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να προσπαθήσουμε, με δυσκολία σε μερικά sub-forums που η δυσαρέσκεια φουντώνει, να διατηρήσουμε το επίπεδο διαλόγου σε κάποια κόσμια πλαίσια. Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν θα προβούμε σε λογοκρισία ...


δεν αναφερόμουν σε λογοκρισία, 
όπως θα θυμάστε παλαιότερα είχα διαμαρτυρηθεί στο ίδιο νήμα για την λογοκρισία  

έχετε παρατηρήσει την ευρηματικότητα στους τίτλους των νέων θεμάτων   
και των tag που χρησιμοποιούν ....  :Whistle:  

μέσα σε δυο ήμερες έχουν αλλάξει 2 σελίδες στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα από τα νέα θέματα, το αποτέλεσμα οι ερωτήσεις και οι απαντήσεις να είναι κλισέ

στις αγγελίες δεν μπορούν να γράψουν τα νέα μέλη,
δεν λέω να συμβεί το ίδιο για τα νήματα των παρόχων,
απλά πριν δημοσιευθεί το νέο θέμα να περιμένει συντονισμό, 
εάν υπάρχει κάποιο παρόμοιο να το τοποθετούν εκεί οι συντονιστές, διαχειριστές

σας ζητάω συγνώμη εάν έγινα κουραστικός 

φιλικά,
Μάρκος

----------


## EvilHawk

Μάρκο, έχουμε ανοίξει ειδικό thread ψυχανάλυσης για την Συντονιστική Ομάδα (πληρώνομαι με μπύρες) και κάπως το παλεύουμε, αλλά προβλέπω σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να ζητάνε βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά ένσημα ...   :Whistle:

----------


## harris

> σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να ζητάνε βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά ένσημα ...


Όλο το *staff* θα ζητάει σε λίγο  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## qwertyuiop

Φυσικό είναι... με τόσα μέλη... έχουν πολλές σκοτούρες.

----------


## ipo

Προσπάθησα να προσθέσω tag μέσω της φόρμας που υπάρχει στο κάτω μέρος ενός νήματος και μου έβγαλε μήνυμα ότι πρέπει να χωρίζω τα tags με κόμμα και να είναι μέχρι 3 λέξεις 20 χαρακτήρων το καθένα. Δοκίμασα μερικές φορές και δε με άφησε. Έβαζα σαν tag το ακόλουθο: αίτηση FORTHnet

Τελικά το πέρασα μέσω της επεξεργασίας θέματος.

----------


## nnn

Δεν παίρνει Ελληνικά tags απευθείας για αυτό.

----------


## maik

Παρατηρω μια πολυυυ μεγαλη καθηστερηση .

----------


## nm96027

Και σε μενα να πω την αληθεια...

----------


## opener

Πριν λιγη ωρα δεν ανοιγε η σελιδα του Φορουμ, και μου εβγαζε (4-5 φορες) το παρακατω μηνυμα=




> Database error 
> The ADSLgr.com database has encountered a problem. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Please try the following: 
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
> Open the www.adslgr.com home page, then try to open another page. 
> Click the Back button to try another link. 
> ...

----------


## aria

> Πριν λιγη ωρα δεν ανοιγε η σελιδα του Φορουμ, και μου εβγαζε (4-5 φορες) το παρακατω μηνυμα=


Παρομοίως, έχω bookmarked την κεντρική του φόρουμ και τις ξένες ειδήσεις, μόνο από τις ξένες ειδήσεις μπόρεσα να μπω  :What..?:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε, 
σε λίγα λεπτά θα έχουμε ενημέρωση στην συνέντευξη τύπου του adslgr

----------


## NeK

Υπήρξε κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα στην βάση δεδομένων του adslgr και γιαυτό παρουσιάστηκε αυτή η καθυστέρηση, τώρα αποκαταστάθηκε πλήρως.

----------


## flamelab

Δυστυχώς όχι ακόμα , όταν πατάω τα avatars των υπόλοιπων μελών , για να δω το προφίλ τους , μου βγάζει συνέχεια database error .

Και η *καθυστέρηση* των σελιδών σε εμένα είναι μόνιμη εδώ και καιρό ( το είχα ξανααναφέρει , είχε προβλημα και η manoulamou ) http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44540&page=79
δεν ξέρω αν το αντιμετωπίζει ακόμη αλλά εγώ κάθε τόσο .

Σε περιβάλλον Windows Vista και Linux ( Ubuntu 7.04 , 7.10 , 8.04alpha , Debian Sid ) σε Firefox αλλά και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους browsers μόνο στο adslgr.com έχω ένα απίστευτο lag .Ή δεν κατεβαίνουν οι σελίδες ή απλά λεει κάτω μονίμως "Σύνδεση με adslgr.com"

ΣΗΜ : Παντα καθαρή η cache και δοκιμασμένο σε browsers σε safe mode .

 :Sorry:

----------


## aria

flame για δοκίμασε τώρα τα προφίλ, εδώ μόλις τώρα επανήλθε και αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Φαίνεται να αποκαταστάθηκε το πρόβλημα, αν και η αργοπορία που αναφέρει και ο φίλος παραπάνω παραμένει...

----------


## opener

> Δυστυχώς όχι ακόμα , όταν πατάω τα avatars των υπόλοιπων μελών , για να δω το προφίλ τους , μου βγάζει συνέχεια database error .


Και εγω το ιδιο, επισης παω Βοηθηματα/Λιστα μελων/database error

edit:
Ενταξει, μολις εγραψα το μηνυμα και μετα δοκιμασα παλι, ηταν οκ

----------


## flamelab

Μολις διορθώθηκε και σε εμένα  :Wink: 

Αλλά το άλλο προβλημα είναι μόνιμο . Ο Evil hawk μου προτεινε proxy , έβαλα , δεν έπιασε .
Εβαλα τους DNS της Forthnet στον router ( από μόνος μου ) , καμία διαφορά .

Δεν έχω πειράξει τον router ούτε έχω κάνει αποκλεισμό cookies , images , ούτε έχω ad block ,τίποτα  :Wall:

----------


## aria

Περίεργο... εμένα μου φαίνεται γρηγορότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά  :What..?:

----------


## flamelab

> Περίεργο... εμένα μου φαίνεται γρηγορότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά


Τι να πω aria μου , δεν έχω ιδέα τι φταίει . Το ψάχνω καιρό αλλά είναι μόνο για το site αυτό .Κανένα αλλο .

Και τα *traceroutes* βγαίνουν πάντα σωστά όταν κολλάνε οι browsers  :Whip:

----------


## nnn

Τώρα πρέπει να είναι οκ.

----------


## NeK

Υπήρξε ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα με την βάση το οποίο δημιούργησε ένα μικρό ντόμινο προβλημάτων, τώρα είναι εντάξει.

----------


## flamelab

> Υπήρξε ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα με την βάση το οποίο δημιούργησε ένα μικρό ντόμινο προβλημάτων, τώρα είναι εντάξει.


 :One thumb up:  

Και θα ενημερωσω αν ξανακολλήσει πάλι ...

----------


## harris

> Υπήρξε ένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα με την βάση το οποίο δημιούργησε ένα μικρό ντόμινο προβλημάτων, τώρα είναι εντάξει.


Κάνεις για κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος! Τόσο μονολεκτικός και περιεκτικός!  :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## flamelab

> Κάνεις για κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος! Τόσο μονολεκτικός και περιεκτικός!


Εμένα όμως ακόμη κολλάει το site στο loading  :Evil:  .
Αν δεν κολλάει παει σφαίρα , εκεί ποτε δεν κόλλαγε .

----------


## DVader

Πάντως θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ακριβώς παίχτηκε.... :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

> Πάντως θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ακριβώς παίχτηκε....




Off Topic


		Θα σε κάνουν ban  :Whip:  :Whip:  αν πεις τίποτα  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## harris

> Εμένα όμως ακόμη κολλάει το site στο loading  .
> Αν δεν κολλάει παει σφαίρα , εκεί ποτε δεν κόλλαγε .


Eγώ δεν παρατηρώ κάτι πάντως  :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

> Eγώ δεν παρατηρώ κάτι πάντως


Ολοι αυτό μου λενε ...
Με καθαρά όλα Φαιρφόξια , Παράθυρα και Ουμπουντάδικα .
Καθε τόσο παω να πατήσω κάτι στο site και απλά δεν συνδεεται .
Οταν καταφέρω να μπω ή είμαι μέσα ακόμη συνδεδεμένος ή έχω αποσυνδεθεί ,παίζει αυτό .

........Auto merged post: flamelab added 16 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........

BTW , από την στιγμή που το έγραψα αυτό επάνω , δεν μπορούσα να εμφανίσω την σελίδα *δύο* φορές , έγραφα και κάτι σε απάντηση και φοβόμουν μην διπλοποστάρω ...

Φαίνεται κάτι στα logs ?

----------


## k_koulos

το quote γιατί αλλάξε; πρωσωρινά ή μόνιμα; μου άρεσε το παλαιότερο, υπάρχει ακόμα σε κάποιο άλλο theme;

----------


## flamelab

Και σε εμένα χάλασε και το ανέφερα σε καναδυο ποστς ...

Plz φερτε πίσω το παλιό !
Και το χιόνι πανω-πανω που εξαφανίστηκε !

----------


## nm96027

Οπου στο υπηρχε γαλαζιο στο site εχει γινει ασπρο: η στηλη κατω απο τον πινακα ελεγχου, το quote. Επισης εχουν εξαφανιστει τα χιονια.

----------


## maik

Και μενα δεν μου αρεσει ετσι που εγινε η παραθεση.   Δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω που αρχιζει και κυριως που τελειωνει , ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχει κενη γραμμη αναμεσα στα δυο κειμενα

----------


## Gordito

> Και μενα δεν μου αρεσει ετσι που εγινε η παραθεση.   Δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω που αρχιζει και κυριως που τελειωνει , ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχει κενη γραμμη αναμεσα στα δυο κειμενα


Μονο εγω το θεωρω στυλατο ρε παιδια;  :Razz:

----------


## netlag

Ειναι trendy η νεα παραθεση, αλλα νομιζω οτι η παλια ειναι πιο πρακτικη. Ομορφη η νεα, αλλα η παλια ειχε αλλη χαρη.

----------


## erateinos

> Ειναι trendy η νεα παραθεση, αλλα νομιζω οτι η παλια ειναι πιο πρακτικη. Ομορφη η νεα, αλλα η παλια ειχε αλλη χαρη.


την παλιά την είχαμε συνηθίσει, η καινούργια έχει στιλ  :Biggrin: 



Off Topic


		η συνήθεια είναι η δεύτερη φύση  :Razz: 



ωραια είναι η γιορτινή σελίδα  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> Μονο εγω το θεωρω στυλατο ρε παιδια;


Από στυλ σκίζει... αλλά κι εγώ δυσκολεύομαι από χθες αν υπερισχύει το ότι μ'αρέσει έτσι ή ότι το παλιό ήταν πιο ευανάγνωστο  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σας. Η νέα μορφή της παράθεσης μου φαίνεται πιο όμορφη, αλλά μέχρι να τη συνηθίσω δυσκολεύει λίγο στο διαχωρισμό των συγγραφέων.

Πιστεύω ότι για να ολοκληρωθεί η αισθητική λιτότητα, θα πρέπει να μικρύνει και το header της παράθεσης και να γίνει μία γραμμή, αντί για 2.

----------


## hostolis

Εμένα με μπερδεύει όπως και τους φίλους παραπάνω.

----------


## netlag

> θα πρέπει να μικρύνει και το header της παράθεσης και να γίνει μία γραμμή, αντί για 2.


αν μικρυνει νομιζω οτι δεν θα διακρινεται ευκολα το πλαισιο της παραθεσης.

----------


## ipo

> αν μικρυνει νομιζω οτι δεν θα διακρινεται ευκολα το πλαισιο της παραθεσης.


Μίκρυνε ήδη. Τώρα είναι κάπως καλύτερα.

----------


## netlag

> ναι καλυτερο φαινεται


ειχες δικαιο τελικα

----------


## The_StarGazer

Προτιμω την προηγουμενη.

----------


## DVader

Εμ ..Εμένα μου αρέσει το παλιό.....

----------


## flamelab

> Μίκρυνε ήδη. Τώρα είναι κάπως καλύτερα.


Eίναι καλύτερο που έχει και γαλάζιο φόντο για να φαίνεται η παραθεση σωστά  :Wink:

----------


## DVader

> αν μικρυνει νομιζω οτι δεν θα διακρινεται ευκολα το πλαισιο της παραθεσης.




Για να δούμε..... :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: DVader added 0 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........




> Για να δούμε.....




Betttttttttter now  :Whistle:

----------


## harris

Πράγματι... νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι πολύ καλό  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Πράγματι... νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι πολύ καλό




Off Topic


		πα πα πα  :Razz: 



ζητάτε αλλαγές και μετά δεν σας αρέσουν οι αλλαγές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

λίγο υπομονή, έχουν και καλαισθησία και γούστο εδώ οι ''καλλιτέχνες''  :One thumb up:

----------


## manoulamou

"Ο παλιος ειναι αλλιως και ο νεος ειν ωραιος"...
Η τελευταια εκδοχη ειναι σαφως βελτιωμενη!
Αλλά αφου αναφερομαστε σε feature και οχι σε bug 
ισως ειμαστε λιγακι off topic. :Wink:

----------


## SyMpToM

Off Topic


		@manoulamou

 :Whistle:

----------


## flamelab

> "Ο παλιος ειναι αλλιως και ο νεος ειν ωραιος"...
> Η τελευταια εκδοχη ειναι σαφως βελτιωμενη!
> Αλλά αφου αναφερομαστε σε feature και οχι σε bug 
> ισως ειμαστε λιγακι off topic.


Ε, στην αρχή ήταν σαν bugάκι , μετά προέκυψε αλλαγή στο μπουλετίνι  :Wink: 
Καλό είναι τελικά .

Υ.Γ. Αν βάλουν AJAX στις ιστοσελίδες και είναι ρέουσες 
*Spoiler:*




			( ουπς , οι προχώ διανομολινουξάδες δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον τώρα  :Laughing: ) 
		

όπως το iSpy ... :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## A_gamer

> Υ.Γ. Αν βάλουν AJAX στις ιστοσελίδες και είναι ρέουσες όπως το iSpy ...


Άδικη σπατάλη πόρων σίγουρα.  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

> Άδικη σπατάλη πόρων σίγουρα.


Σιγά μωρέ , έτσι το'πα ! Εδώ ΤΑ *μεγάλα* sites του κόσμου δεν το έχουν κάνει  :Wink:  .
Αλλλωστε το iSpy είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο στους εγγεγραμμενους , θα έλεγα να γινόταν μόνο στους εγγεγραμμένους αυτό που λεω , αλλιώς σίγουρα θα ήταν Η σπατάλη σιγουρα  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Το Ispy πιστεύω ότι καλύπτει το 99,9% των περιπτώσεων, είναι αρκετό και δεν χρειάζεται πουθενά αλλού (showthread, new messages search κλπ) ajax refresh ...

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

ρε παιδια δεν πιστευετε οτι το σαιτ εχει βαρυνει αφανταστα?

ειχα κανει προσφατα φορματ και δεν ειχα βαλει το flash block, με το που μπαινω στο σαιτ το CPU Load εφτασε με την μια στο 100% με το 97% να ειναι του firefox...

καντε κατι και για μας που δεν εχουμε core duo!

----------


## sdikr

> ρε παιδια δεν πιστευετε οτι το σαιτ εχει βαρυνει αφανταστα?
> 
> ειχα κανει προσφατα φορματ και δεν ειχα βαλει το flash block, με το που μπαινω στο σαιτ το CPU Load εφτασε με την μια στο 100% με το 97% να ειναι του firefox...
> 
> καντε κατι και για μας που δεν εχουμε core duo!


Μήπως κάτι παίζει με τους όδηγους  για την κάρτα γραφίκων;

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

> Μήπως κάτι παίζει με τους όδηγους  για την κάρτα γραφίκων;


δεν νομιζω...

χθες 3 ωρες συνεχομενα NFS Pro Street και δεν εκανε κιχ... 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## no_logo

:Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

> 


μηπως αναφερεστε στον browser; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

> μηπως αναφερεστε στον browser;



Εχεμ , ναι  :Biggrin: 


Εγώ παιδιά έλυσα το προβλημα μου ( που δεν έμπαινε στο site )(manoulamou για δες το που είχες παρόμοιο προβλημα )

Φταίει ο *Adobe Flash Player* !

Το ίδιο το προσεξα στο UBuntu όταν το έστηνα .

Πριν βαλω codecs κλπ καθώς και την αναβαθμιση έμπαινα στο Firefox (πριν βάλω τον Flash ) και πήγαινε σφαίρα .

Αφότου τον έβαλα , σερνόταν μετά αηδίας .

Εβαλα και στα Vista και στο Ubuntu ( στον FF ) το *AdBlock*  plugin και το σερφάρισμα ... πετάει  :Thumbs up:

----------


## RyDeR

Πήγα σήμερα να κάνω edit τα favorite smilies. Επειδή έχω φτάσει το όριο, πήγα να προσθέσω κι άλλα.

Αποτέλεσμα:



Μου λέει οτι έχω _ακόμα_ 24 επιλογές... λαθάκι έτσι;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πήγα σήμερα να κάνω edit τα favorite smilies. Επειδή έχω φτάσει το όριο, πήγα να προσθέσω κι άλλα.
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα:
> 
> 
> 
> Μου λέει οτι έχω _ακόμα_ 24 επιλογές... λαθάκι έτσι;


Διορθώθηκε ...

----------


## Patentman

Ακομη και με καθαρισμενη cache η σελιδα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1647208 δεν ανοιγει, βγαζει database error, βασικα η δευτερη σελιδα καποια στιγμη αλλά τωρα και η πρωτη.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ακομη και με καθαρισμενη cache η σελιδα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1647208 δεν ανοιγει, βγαζει database error, βασικα η δευτερη σελιδα καποια στιγμη αλλά τωρα και η πρωτη.


Θα το διορθώσω σε λίγο ...  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

Βασικα ενα μηνυμα που υπηρχε εκει του Σπυρου, εξαφανιστηκε και δεν υπαρχει τωρα....

----------


## caramela

Database error 
The ADSLgr.com database has encountered a problem. 

στα νεα μηνυματα... :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

> Database error 
> The ADSLgr.com database has encountered a problem. 
> 
> στα νεα μηνυματα...


Και στο iSpy.  :Thinking:

----------


## tolism30

Ακριβώς το ίδιο με την caramela και σε εμένα.

----------


## caramela

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο με την caramela και σε εμένα.


ολα ΟΚ!! :Wink: τωρα...

----------


## flamelab

```
Ίσωα να πρέπει να εγγραφείτε για να μπορέσετε να δείτε αυτή τη σελίδα.
```

Αυτό μου βγάζει κατω κατω όταν παω να βάλω τον κωδικό μου  :Wink: 
Ψιλολαθάκι  :Razz: 

(Edit : πχ εμφανίζεται όταν παω να χρησιμοποιήσω τον iSpy χωρίς να έχω κανει Log-in )

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed ...

----------


## flamelab

> Fixed ...


ΟΚ  :One thumb up:

----------


## anonymous-root

Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά:

κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο Adslgr.com (με firefox/internet explorer) παρατηρώ χρήση του επεξεργαστή μου από το Firefox/internet explorer.

Όταν ανοίγω και μερικά tabs οι browsers "κολλάνε" και αργούν να ανταποκριθούν.

Μόλις κλείσω όλες τις σελίδες του adslgr όλα επανέρχονται στη φυσιολογική τους ροή (χρήση επεξεργαστή και λειτουργία προγραμμάτων).


Σα να υπάρχει κάποιο loop στον κώδικα και να απασχολεί τον επεξεργαστή.

----------


## manoulamou

Απο ΙΕ δεν ξερω, στο FireFox πολυ χρησιμα ειναι 
τα AdBlock Plus και FlashBlock... :Thinking: 
Δοκιμασες και με Opera?

----------


## flamelab

ΑdBlock Plus  :Wink:  Θαυματουργό .

----------


## ipo

Καλησπέρα.

Είναι σκόπιμο να βγαίνουν στα νέα μηνύματα στην κεντρική σελίδα οι ενημερώσεις ασφαλείας και νέων εκδόσεων;

----------


## MNP-10

> Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά:
> 
> κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο Adslgr.com (με firefox/internet explorer) παρατηρώ χρήση του επεξεργαστή μου από το Firefox/internet explorer.
> 
> Όταν ανοίγω και μερικά tabs οι browsers "κολλάνε" και αργούν να ανταποκριθούν.
> 
> Μόλις κλείσω όλες τις σελίδες του adslgr όλα επανέρχονται στη φυσιολογική τους ροή (χρήση επεξεργαστή και λειτουργία προγραμμάτων).
> 
> 
> Σα να υπάρχει κάποιο loop στον κώδικα και να απασχολεί τον επεξεργαστή.


Το εχω και εγω. Συνηθως εχω ανοικτα 10+ tabs, αλλα τη τελευταια βδομαδα (?) βολευομαι με 1, αντε 2. Λογικα ειναι οι flashies κτλ στο firefox (linux).

----------


## EvilHawk

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Είναι σκόπιμο να βγαίνουν στα νέα μηνύματα στην κεντρική σελίδα οι ενημερώσεις ασφαλείας και νέων εκδόσεων;


Αν δεν θέλαμε να εμφανίζονται θα τα είχαμε αποκλείσει όπως κάναμε σε άλλα sub-forums ...

----------


## Hwoarang

> Το εχω και εγω. Συνηθως εχω ανοικτα 10+ tabs, αλλα τη τελευταια βδομαδα (?) βολευομαι με 1, αντε 2. Λογικα ειναι οι flashies κτλ στο firefox (linux).



Με Opera + Linux ψιλο-σέρνει και εμένα το συμπαν , παρόλο που έχω κλεισει όλες τις διαφημίσεις  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

> Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά:
> 
> κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο Adslgr.com (με firefox/internet explorer) παρατηρώ χρήση του επεξεργαστή μου από το Firefox/internet explorer.
> 
> Όταν ανοίγω και μερικά tabs οι browsers "κολλάνε" και αργούν να ανταποκριθούν.
> 
> Μόλις κλείσω όλες τις σελίδες του adslgr όλα επανέρχονται στη φυσιολογική τους ροή (χρήση επεξεργαστή και λειτουργία προγραμμάτων).
> 
> 
> Σα να υπάρχει κάποιο loop στον κώδικα και να απασχολεί τον επεξεργαστή.


Αρχίζω και πιστεύω ότι οι σελίδες του adslgr φορτώνουν κρυφά folding στους επσικέπτες.  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## flamelab

Σε εμένα πανε σφαίρα στο Arch  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hwoarang

> The favorite smiles list has been updated


Αυτό βγαίνει όταν αλλάζω τα favorites εικονίδια

Μήπως θα πρέπει να το μεταφράσετε και αυτό ή δεν χρειάζεται?  :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αυτό βγαίνει όταν αλλάζω τα favorites εικονίδια
> 
> Μήπως θα πρέπει να το μεταφράσετε και αυτό ή δεν χρειάζεται?


Done!  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Για κάποιο λόγο, δεν μου βγαίνει το banner με τη Shakirούλα ντυμένη Άη Βασίλω... Μπορείτε να το διορθώσετε παρακαλώ?


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟΓΕΡΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ BUGS ΣΗΜΕΡΑ  :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## caramela

> Για κάποιο λόγο, δεν μου βγαίνει το banner με τη Shakirούλα ντυμένη Άη Βασίλω... Μπορείτε να το διορθώσετε παρακαλώ?
> 
> 
> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟΓΕΡΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ BUGS ΣΗΜΕΡΑ


εχουν δουλεια... κατι θα κανω για σενα... :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Για κάποιο λόγο, δεν μου βγαίνει το banner με τη Shakirούλα ντυμένη Άη Βασίλω... Μπορείτε να το διορθώσετε παρακαλώ?
> 
> 
> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΚΟΓΕΡΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ *ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ* BUGS ΣΗΜΕΡΑ


Η Shakira κι αν ειναι BUG αλλά για διορθωση, οχι για ... φτιαξιμο :Razz: ... ή μηπως ειναι και γι αυτο?
	


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  :Smile:  ως περα την Κολομβια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## Patentman

Οταν επιλεξω να απαντησω σε ενα μηνυμα μεσω προσωπικου μηνυματος (αποστολη προσωπικου μηνυματος με παραθεση) τοτε δεν βαζει αυτοματα το username του μελλους στον παραληπτη, του οποιου ανηκει το μηνυμα που πατησα για απαντηση μεσω PM.

Οχι οτι με ενοχλει αλλά λεμε. 
(επιτελους βρηκα και ενα bug).  :Razz: 


ΥΓ. καλα ειναι και βραδυ και το συντακτικο μου χτυπησε bug...ουτε και γω δεν καταλαβαινω τι λεω...ζζζζζ...ελπιζω να διορθωθει καποια στιγμη το ζζζουζζζουνακι γιατι ζζζζ νυσταζω.

----------


## aria

> Οταν επιλεξω να απαντησω σε ενα μηνυμα μεσω προσωπικου μηνυματος (αποστολη προσωπικου μηνυματος με παραθεση) τοτε δεν βαζει αυτοματα το username του μελλους στον παραληπτη, του οποιου ανηκει το μηνυμα που πατησα για απαντηση μεσω PM.
> 
> Οχι οτι με ενοχλει αλλά λεμε. 
> (επιτελους βρηκα και ενα bug). 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. καλα ειναι και βραδυ και το συντακτικο μου χτυπησε bug...ουτε και γω δεν καταλαβαινω τι λεω...ζζζζζ...ελπιζω να διορθωθει καποια στιγμη το ζζζουζζζουνακι γιατι ζζζζ νυσταζω.


Νομίζεις ότι βρήκες bug  :Laughing: 

Αν κάνεις κλικ στο νικ του μέλους έχεις μια λίστα επιλογών, μεταξύ των οποίων είναι Αποστολή Π.Μ. με παράθεση στο συγκεκριμένο μέλος  :Wink:

----------


## Patentman

> Νομίζεις ότι βρήκες bug 
> 
> Αν κάνεις κλικ στο νικ του μέλους έχεις μια λίστα επιλογών, μεταξύ των οποίων είναι Αποστολή Π.Μ. με παράθεση στο συγκεκριμένο μέλος


Μιου!!! 
Πω, πω... :Embarassed: 

Λες, ε;  :Thinking:

----------


## anonymous-root

> Δεν ξέρω εαν έχει ειπωθεί ξανά:
> 
> κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο Adslgr.com (με firefox/internet explorer) παρατηρώ χρήση του επεξεργαστή μου από το Firefox/internet explorer.
> 
> Όταν ανοίγω και μερικά tabs οι browsers "κολλάνε" και αργούν να ανταποκριθούν.
> 
> Μόλις κλείσω όλες τις σελίδες του adslgr όλα επανέρχονται στη φυσιολογική τους ροή (χρήση επεξεργαστή και λειτουργία προγραμμάτων).
> 
> 
> Σα να υπάρχει κάποιο loop στον κώδικα και να απασχολεί τον επεξεργαστή.



Τελικά το έχει ελέγξει κανείς αντμιν αυτό;

----------


## NeK

> Τελικά το έχει ελέγξει κανείς αντμιν αυτό;


Ελέγξτε αν χρησιμοποιείτε την τελευταία έκδοση του Flash, αν όχι κατεβάστε την και δοκιμάστε ξανά, μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κάποιο bug προηγούμενης έκδοσης.

----------


## flamelab

Υπάρχει ένα μίνι ορθογραφικό στον iSpy


Εχει μπει ένα περίεργο 


```
&amp;
```

στην μεση .

----------


## manoulamou

Παλιο ζζζζουζζζουνι σεσημασμενο  :Razz:  βγαινει κατα καιρους....

----------


## flamelab

> Παλιο ζζζζουζζζουνι σεσημασμενο  βγαινει κατα καιρους....


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

Aν είναι έτσι --> :Crazy:  
φατσικώς

ξερω ποιο είναι  :Cool:

----------


## anonymous-root

> Ελέγξτε αν χρησιμοποιείτε την τελευταία έκδοση του Flash, αν όχι κατεβάστε την και δοκιμάστε ξανά, μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κάποιο bug προηγούμενης έκδοσης.



Χωρίς Flash είναι όλα οκ! Κανένα κόλλημα. Σε λίγο θα εγκαταστήσω τη νεότερη έκδοση να δούμε...

----------


## katafitos

Οταν παω να αφησω σχολιο σε blog δεν το καταχωρει και βγαζει το  παρακατω  :Thinking: 




> Έχετε συμπεριλάβει πάρα πολλές εικόνες στην υπογραφή σας ή στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά σας. Παρακαλώ επιλέξτε επιστροφή, διορθώστε το πρόβλημα και συνεχίστε πάλι. 
> 
>  Στον όρο εικόνες συμπεριλαμβάνονται η χρήση των smilies, του κώδικα vB, της ετικέτας [img] και των ετικετών HTML <img>. Η χρήση των προαναφερομένων εξαρτάται από το αν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι αντίστοιχες λειτουργίες από το διαχειριστή.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Οταν παω να αφησω σχολιο σε blog δεν το καταχωρει και βγαζει το  παρακατω


Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν κάνει κάποιος αναβαθμίσεις χρονιάρες ημέρες.  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις ξανά σε παρακαλώ και να με ενημερώσεις με pm?

----------


## ranger

το κουμπί ιστολόγια το βλέπω σε δύο διαφορετικές θέσεις.
Μια πάνα αριστερά και μία πριν το νέα μηνύματά
Είναι κάποιο bug ή επανήλθαμε στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση;

----------


## EvilHawk

> το κουμπί ιστολόγια το βλέπω σε δύο διαφορετικές θέσεις.
> Μια πάνα αριστερά και μία πριν το νέα μηνύματά
> Είναι κάποιο bug ή επανήλθαμε στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση;


Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά, έκανα update χθες και το ξέχασα, fixed  :Wink:

----------


## anonymous-root

> Ελέγξτε αν χρησιμοποιείτε την τελευταία έκδοση του Flash, αν όχι κατεβάστε την και δοκιμάστε ξανά, μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κάποιο bug προηγούμενης έκδοσης.


Συνεχίζεται ακόμα το πρόβλημα. Δεν έχει τύχει σε κανένα άλλο; (να ξέρω κι εγώ δλδ να το ψάξω)

----------


## NeK

Πόσο cpu σου καταναλώνει δηλαδή;

----------


## jog

Παιδιά έχω πρόβλημα με opera + quick reply.δεν μπορώ στο ποστ να βάλω εικονίδια... Πατάω για να δω την λίστα με τα εικονίδια και δεν  γίνεται τίποτα?

Opera 9.5b με το πρόβλημα να είναι ξαφνικό...

Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## hedgehog

ctrl+ F5
clear cache & cookies

Τα δοκίμασες;

----------


## jog

Ναι τα έχω δοκιμάσει χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## NeK

Δεν πειράξαμε κάτι τελευταία, ίσως να οφείλετε στον opera, μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις με άλλη versiion να δεις αν σου παίζει;

----------


## jog

Με opera 9.25 όλα οκ....  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

> Με opera 9.25 όλα οκ....


Κι εγω αυτην εχω :One thumb up:  
ομως γιατι μου λεει πως δεν χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση
η δικη σου ηταν beta εεε γι αυτο εβγαζε και το προβληματακι?

----------


## panosaoua

> Παιδιά έχω πρόβλημα με opera + quick reply.δεν μπορώ στο ποστ να βάλω εικονίδια... Πατάω για να δω την λίστα με τα εικονίδια και δεν  γίνεται τίποτα?
> 
> Opera 9.5b με το πρόβλημα να είναι ξαφνικό...
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα?


Jog ποια beta έχεις; και εγώ είχα αυτό το προβληματάκι με κάποια builds.

Το εμφανίζει αλλά, κοίτα χαμηλά στο κενό! Στο τέρμα της σελίδας.  :Smile:  Το βγάζει εκεί το παραθυράκι με τα smilies. Πρεπει να ήταν bug. 

Τώρα με την 9721 είμαι μια χαρά. 

κατέβασε από εδώ http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/ το νέο build.

----------


## jog

Όντως το πινακάκι εμφανίζεται κάτω κάτω.

Κατέβασα το νέο build αλλά κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

Πέραν αυτού,είχα πρόβλημα με τους τόνους(πριν το γράμμα που τονιζόταν υπήρχε και άλλος τόνος),και επέστρεψα στην αψεγάδιαστη 9.25

----------


## panosaoua

> Όντως το πινακάκι εμφανίζεται κάτω κάτω.
> 
> Κατέβασα το νέο build αλλά κανένα αποτέλεσμα.


Περιεργο. Σε εμενα λυθηκε.




> Πέραν αυτού,είχα πρόβλημα με τους τόνους(πριν το γράμμα που τονιζόταν υπήρχε και άλλος τόνος),και επέστρεψα στην αψεγάδιαστη 9.25


Ναι καινούριο bug. Καλα εκανες. Ουτως η αλλως beta ειναι. Αναμενομενα κατι τετοια.  :One thumb up:  

εγώ γύρισα στο build 9721 που παίζει καλά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Cacofonix

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής του nickname;

----------


## flamelab

> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής του nickname;


Στείλε πμ σε κάποιον moderator  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής του nickname;


στέλνεις pm σε κάποιον administrator  :Wink: 



Off Topic


		αλλά πάλι θα σε ανακαλύψουμε  :Laughing:

----------


## anonymous-root

> Πόσο cpu σου καταναλώνει δηλαδή;


Σόρρυ για την καθυστέρηση.

Καταναλώνει το 50% δεδομένου ότι το λειτουργικό βλέπει "2" επεξεργαστές (hyperthreading), όταν έχω αρκετα ταμπ του adslgr ανοιχτά. Αλλιώς είναι κάπου στο 20.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η κατανάλωση CPU αλλά το ότι ο ΦΦ δεν ανταποκρίνεται μετά και "κολλάει" (σε ανταπόκριση). Παρατήρησα ότι όταν έχω μέχρι 4-5 ταμπ ανοιχτά στον ΦΦ δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, μετά τα 5 αρχίζει.

----------


## NeK

> Σόρρυ για την καθυστέρηση.
> 
> Καταναλώνει το 50% δεδομένου ότι το λειτουργικό βλέπει "2" επεξεργαστές (hyperthreading), όταν έχω αρκετα ταμπ του adslgr ανοιχτά. Αλλιώς είναι κάπου στο 20.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η κατανάλωση CPU αλλά το ότι ο ΦΦ δεν ανταποκρίνεται μετά και "κολλάει" (σε ανταπόκριση). Παρατήρησα ότι όταν έχω μέχρι 4-5 ταμπ ανοιχτά στον ΦΦ δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, μετά τα 5 αρχίζει.


Λογικό ακούγεται, αν καταναλώνει 100% (50% σε hyperthreading) δεν ανταπροκρίνεται η εφαρμοργή (firefox). Τι μηχάνημα έχεις; (CPU και μνήμη);

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις install τον καινούριο Flash Player 9 απο την adobe.com για firefox.

----------


## MNP-10

Εμενα σε barton / atlhon xp 3200+, 2.2GHz, με 2 tabs ειμαι στο 100% cpu util (flash 9 / f.fox 2 / suse 10.3). Για να δουλεψω καλα θελω μονο 1 tab. Στα 3 κανω το σταυρο μου  :Laughing:

----------


## NeK

Είναι τα flashάκια τότε, δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα... Όποιο site και αν ανοίξεις με 5-10 tabs μου τρώει και εμένα 100% cpu, όπως ακριβώς και με το adslgr. Δοκίμασε π.χ. το www.tomshardware.com.

Εντωμεταξύ θα προσπαθήσω να εντοπίσω ποια flash επιβαρύνουν περισσότερο.

----------


## MNP-10

Πριν τα χριστουγεννα ηταν σχετικα οκ.. δουλευα με καμμια 10αρια tabs.

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

Ή λύση είναι μία 

```
"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"  -extoff
```

 και ανοίξτε όσα tab τραβάει η ψυχή σας.

----------


## anonymous-root

> Λογικό ακούγεται, αν καταναλώνει 100% (50% σε hyperthreading) δεν ανταπροκρίνεται η εφαρμοργή (firefox). Τι μηχάνημα έχεις; (CPU και μνήμη);
> 
> Δοκίμασε να κάνεις install τον καινούριο Flash Player 9 απο την adobe.com για firefox.



Το ξέρω ότι είναι λογικό! Συμβαίνει μόνο στο adslgr.com.

Δοκίμασα να κάνω εγκατάσταση τη νέα έκδοση (ανέφερα σε προηγούμενα ποστ) αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.
Μόνο χωρίς το flash δεν έχω προβλήματα.

Από ότι διαβάζω συμβαίνει και σε άλλους.

Έχω P4 2.6G 1Gb ram.

----------


## MNP-10

To προβλημα με το τεραστιο cpu utilization εληξε - νομιζω χθες το βραδυ. Τωρα ανοιγω και 5 tabs χωρις να πιανει ουτε 10%.. αρα πρεπει να αφαιρεθηκε καποιο προβληματικο flash.

----------


## anonymous-root

> To προβλημα με το τεραστιο cpu utilization εληξε - νομιζω χθες το βραδυ. Τωρα ανοιγω και 5 tabs χωρις να πιανει ουτε 10%.. αρα πρεπει να αφαιρεθηκε καποιο προβληματικο flash.


Μια από τα ίδια. 
Αργότερα θα ανοίξω περισσότερα να δω ότι σίγουρα είναι οκ.

ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Όταν γίνεται αλλαγή email, στο confirmation λέει
"Thank you, your email address has been updated to new@email.add"

Δεν θα έπρεπε να το λέει στα ελληνικά κανονικά?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όταν γίνεται αλλαγή email, στο confirmation λέει
> "Thank you, your email address has been updated to new@email.add"
> 
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να το λέει στα ελληνικά κανονικά?


Thank you, θα το διορθώσω  :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

Λογικά είναι bug:



```
#!/bin/bash

REPO=$1
PLATFORM=$2

if [ "$PLATFORM" = "amd64" ]
then
	ARCH=x86_64
elif [ "$PLATFORM" = "x86" ]
then
	ARCH=i686
fi

cd /
rm -f /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/"$REPO".db.tar.gz
repo-add /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/"$REPO".db.tar.gz /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/*-"$ARCH".pkg.tar.gz
rm -f /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/.PKGINFO
cd /
```



```

#!/bin/bashREPO=$1PLATFORM=$2if [ "$PLATFORM" = "amd64" ]then    ARCH=x86_64elif [ "$PLATFORM" = "x86" ]then    ARCH=i686ficd /rm -f /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/"$REPO".db.tar.gzrepo-add /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/"$REPO".db.tar.gz /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/*-"$ARCH".pkg.tar.gzrm -f /mnt/repos/arch-local/"$PLATFORM"/"$REPO"/packages/.PKGINFOcd / 


```

Ο ίδιος απαράλλαχτος κώδικας.

Την πρώτη φορά σε code tag φαίνεται εντάξει.

Την δεύτερη σε php tag πετσοκόβεται με μπαλτά.

Γιατί;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ο ίδιος απαράλλαχτος κώδικας.
> 
> Την πρώτη φορά σε code tag φαίνεται εντάξει.
> 
> Την δεύτερη σε php tag πετσοκόβεται με μπαλτά.
> 
> Γιατί;


Γιατί χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετικά parse φίλτρα σε κάθε tag, το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι φυσικά php έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## WAntilles

> Γιατί χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετικά parse φίλτρα σε κάθε tag, το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι φυσικά php έτσι δεν είναι?


Το συγκεκριμένο είναι bash, αλλά πάντα στην bash έκανε σωστό χρωματισμό - και φυσικά ποτέ δεν μπαλτόκοβε κώδικα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Βρε το ξέρω ότι είναι bash  :Razz:  το γράφει εξάλλου, το θέμα είναι ότι κάθε tag χρησιμοποιεί ειδικά φίλτρα για την απόδοση (και για προστασία) των κειμένων, το ότι μέχρι τώρα δεν παρουσίασε παρόμοια "προβλήματα" ήταν τυχαίο. Όπως και να έχει, το κατάλληλο tag για bash scripts είναι το code ...

----------


## babis-x

Ενα ωραίο που συμβαίνει είναι το εξής:
σε 24αρα HOL (πραγματική γύρω στα 7) (μετρημένη σύμφωνα με τα αντίστοιχα νήματα)
1. με Ie7 μου βγάζει μια ταχύτητα γύρω στα 3000 kbps
2. με opera η ταχύτητα εκτινάσσεται στα 35000 kbps

----------


## MNP-10

Εχεις κανα proxy enabled?

----------


## babis-x

> Εχεις κανα proxy enabled?


Οχι απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## sdikr

> Ενα ωραίο που συμβαίνει είναι το εξής:
> σε 24αρα HOL (πραγματική γύρω στα 7) (μετρημένη σύμφωνα με τα αντίστοιχα νήματα)
> 1. με Ie7 μου βγάζει μια ταχύτητα γύρω στα 3000 kbps
> 2. με opera η ταχύτητα εκτινάσσεται στα 35000 kbps


Παίζει ρόλο το πόσα connections  ανοίγει για το http request,  ο opera αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανοίγει ποιο πολλά

----------


## babis-x

> Παίζει ρόλο το πόσα connections  ανοίγει για το http request,  ο opera αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανοίγει ποιο πολλά


Το ανέφερα απλά και μόνο για το εξωπραγματικό της υπόθεσης.
Δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει ο opera.(μάλλον έχει να κάνει μόνο με τον μετρητή του adslgr), σε site όπως speedtest.net ή forthnet, ο explorer και ο opera βγάζουν παραπλήσια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## A_gamer

Έχεις κάνει παρεμβάσεις στην registry για να βελτιώσεις την απόδοση του TCP/IP πρωτοκόλλου;

----------


## babis-x

> Έχεις κάνει παρεμβάσεις στην registry για να βελτιώσεις την απόδοση του TCP/IP πρωτοκόλλου;


Οχι απολύτως τίποτα.
Και μια πρόταση, αν κάποιος άλλος συμφορουμίτης έχει opera ας κάνει το test.

----------


## no_logo

> Οχι απολύτως τίποτα.
> Και μια πρόταση, αν κάποιος άλλος συμφορουμίτης έχει opera ας κάνει το test.


το έκανα

μου βγάζει παραπλήσια νούμερα με Opera 9.50 Beta 2 Build 1772 σε linux και Iceweasel (ff) 2.0.0.11

και στις 2 περιπτώσεις βέβαια οι μετρήσεις είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου

----------


## dimitris_thass

Αυτή η εικόνα τι είναι?  Βρίσκεται εδώ  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Διορθώθηκε ...

----------


## A. K.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ήδη γνωστό ως πρόβλημα ή ως bug μετα την αναβάθμιση των servers, απλά παρατήρησα πως στην σελίδα των Downloads δεν εμφανίζονται οι εικόνες των links. Έτσι εμφανίζεται στον browser o title της εικόνας και δίπλα το link με αποτέλεσμα στον firefox να εμφανίζεται εις διπλούν το link(σε αλλους browser έχει άλλη συμπεριφορά, πχ στον Opera είναι σαν μισοχαλασμένο κουμπι).

----------


## flamelab

Βλεπω πρόβλημα με attachments .

Αν βαλεις μεγαλη εικόνα ( πανω από 1024p σε μήκος  αν δεν κανω λαθος ) , είτε αυτή εμφανίζεται σαν αρχείο για download είτε εμφανίζεται σαν να είναι σε image tag από το internet και δεν γίνεται resize . 

Ετσι έχουμε είτε καθόλου εικόνα είτε μια εικόνα που ξεχειλίζει από τον browser .

----------


## manoulamou

Αποψε χωρις αλλαγες σε κατι ξαφνικα
ο FireFox 2.0.0.11 αρνειται να ανοιξει ακομη και την κεντρικη σελιδα του adslgr!
Opera 9.25 και ΙΕ 6.0.2900 δεν εχουν προβλημα... :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

> Βλεπω πρόβλημα με attachments .
> 
> Αν βαλεις μεγαλη εικόνα ( πανω από 1024p σε μήκος  αν δεν κανω λαθος ) , είτε αυτή εμφανίζεται σαν αρχείο για download είτε εμφανίζεται σαν να είναι σε image tag από το internet και δεν γίνεται resize . 
> 
> Ετσι έχουμε είτε καθόλου εικόνα είτε μια εικόνα που ξεχειλίζει από τον browser .


Λοιπόν επιμενω για το από πανω bug ( το είδα και πριν λίγο καθώς σάρωνα το adslgr  :Whistle:  )



> Αποψε χωρις αλλαγες σε κατι ξαφνικα
> ο FireFox 2.0.0.11 αρνειται να ανοιξει ακομη και την κεντρικη σελιδα του adslgr!
> Opera 9.25 και ΙΕ 6.0.2900 δεν εχουν προβλημα...


Και γι'αυτό . Εχω καρφωσει dns σε Vista και Linux , έχω καθαρίσει cache , τίποτα . Ωρες ωρες ακόμη κολλαει και δεν συνδεεται με τίποτα .

Η λύση που βρήκα : επανασύνδεση με router --> Σαν να γίνεται ban η εκαστοτε IP με την οποία μπαίνω .

----------


## manoulamou

Δεν μπαινει ουτε με το http://209.190.6.242/ :Sad:

----------


## nnn

Αν δεν το έχετε ήδη δει έχει αλλάξει η Ip του adslgr 
δοκιμάστε 209.51.218.90

----------


## manoulamou

Οντως δεν  ειχα δει αυτη την αλλαγη, 
αλλά και παλι μονο με restart το usr9105 μπηκε!
Καμια εξηγηση καποιος ειδικος σε μενα την ημιμαθη;
 :Redface:

----------


## flamelab

> Οντως δεν  ειχα δει αυτη την αλλαγη, 
> αλλά και παλι μονο με restart το usr9105 μπηκε!
> Καμια εξηγηση καποιος ειδικος σε μενα την ημιμαθη;


Κανουν ban την IP μας  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Αλήθεια , γιατί πρεπει να αλλαξουμε IP για να μπουμε ?

Πολλαπλα requests ?

----------


## sdikr

> Οντως δεν  ειχα δει αυτη την αλλαγη, 
> αλλά και παλι μονο με restart το usr9105 μπηκε!
> Καμια εξηγηση καποιος ειδικος σε μενα την ημιμαθη;


Αν το έχεις να λαμβάνει αυτόματα Ip    τότε με το restart του ρουτερ  καθαρίζει και το dns cache  (αυτό που είχε κάνει cache  την παλία ip του adslgr.com) μικρό το κακό,  αν και συνήθως είναι ο χρόνος που χρείαζεται για να κάνει refresh  ο dns server του παρόχου

----------


## nnn

> Αν δεν το έχετε ήδη δει έχει αλλάξει η Ip του adslgr 
> δοκιμάστε 209.51.218.90


Δοκιμάστε με την νέα IP.

----------


## flamelab

> Δοκιμάστε με την νέα IP.


Ναι , αλλα με αυτή μπαίνει αμεσως και συμβαίνει το εξής : ενω είμαι μεσα , με βγαζει disconnected , βαζω κωδικό και μετά είμαι παλι disconnected . Αυτά αν βαλω την IP μονη της .

----------


## manoulamou

> Ναι , αλλα με αυτή μπαίνει αμεσως και συμβαίνει το εξής : ενω είμαι μεσα , με βγαζει disconnected , βαζω κωδικό και μετά είμαι παλι disconnected . Αυτά αν βαλω την IP μονη της .


Κι εμενα αυτο μου κανει στην καινουργια IP:
βγαζει ευχαριστω που συνδεθηκατε manoulamou κλπ
μετα καπακι μου δειχνει την default μπλε σελιδα όπου παλι θελει log in! :Wall:

----------


## nnn

:Thinking: 
Περίεργο, πάντως και εσύ forthnet έχεις και οι Dns της έχουν ενημερωθεί.

----------


## nnn

> Περίεργο, πάντως και εσύ forthnet έχεις και οι Dns της έχουν ενημερωθεί.


στον flame πήγαινε αυτό

----------


## flamelab

> Περίεργο, πάντως και εσύ forthnet έχεις και οι Dns της έχουν ενημερωθεί.


Για μενα δεν λες  :Thinking:  ?

Οντως , μου συμβαίνει εδώ και καιρό .

Σε όλα τα λειτουργικά ( XP , Vista , Ubuntu , Fedora Live , Arch , ένα OSX που περασε από το χερια μου μια μερα ) , τους browsers  ( IE , FF 2 και 3 , Opera 9.25 και 9.5 ) και με άδειες cache . Να μην ήμουν ψαγμένος , θα'λεγα , κατι ξεχασα , αλλα τα έχω κανω όλα για να μπω .

Μονο με αλλαγή IP και αν πετύχει αυτό ( 90 % των περιπτωσεων λυθηκαν με αλλαγή IP και restart του router )

----------


## manoulamou

Το καταλαβαμε οτι πηγαινε στον flamelab :Smile:  αλλά η απορια μου ειναι
γιατι (σ εμενα) το κανει μονο στο Firefox?

----------


## nnn

Τώρα δοκίμασα με την Ip και όντως δεν κάνει Login.
Υπομονή, ας αφήσουμε τα παιδιά να ξεκουραστούν λίγο, γιατί 2 μέρες τώρα έχουν τραβήξει λούκι, αύριο θα είμαστε οκ μάλλον.

----------


## sdikr

Δοκιμάστε και ενα ctrl+f5  (or shift+f5)

----------


## EvilHawk

Να μην χρησιμοποείτε την ip δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρετε να κάνετε ποτέ login, δεν θα δουλέψουν τα cookies να χρησιμοποείτε πάντα το www.adslgr.com. 

Διάφορα μικροπροβληματάκια που έχουμε εντοπίσει θα τα διορθώσουμε μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## stef2

Σήμερα τα πράγματα στο θέμα φόρτωμα σελίδας είναι άψογα. Συγχαρητήρια  :One thumb up: 

ΥΓ thnx Evil

----------


## Valandil

Την στιγμή που στο speedtest.net έχω αποτελέσματα 7+ Mbit,στο aDSLgr SpeedMeter πιάνω με το ζόρι 1Mbit.
Καμιά ιδέα; :Thinking: 
Μήπως δεν αντέχει ο server? :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148662 :Thinking: 

Ολα αυτα τα speetest ειναι  σαν φωτος στιγμης απο polaroid...

Εαν προσεξετε, διπλα στο δικο μας speedmeter εχει προστεθει ενα link
στον πολυ καλο οδηγο του forum για πραγματικα αξιοπιστη μετρηση ταχυτητας! :One thumb up:

----------


## [Insomniac]

Σήμερα έχω τρομερό lag στο site. Γύρω στα 15 sec ν'ανοίξει η σελίδα. Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Μήπως λόγω προσφάτων αναβαθμίσεων;

----------


## flamelab

> Σήμερα έχω τρομερό lag στο site. Γύρω στα 15 sec ν'ανοίξει η σελίδα. Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Μήπως λόγω προσφάτων αναβαθμίσεων;


Και εδώ τα ίδια  :Thinking: 

Δεν έχω πια τοσο συχνα το πρόβλημα του no connecting στο adslgr (που λυνετα με restart router ) βεβαια , αλλα πηγαίνει πολύ αργά το browsing .


*Spoiler:*




			Στο Arch παραδόξως ανοίγουν πιο γρήγορα οι σελίδες ...

----------


## sonic

Μια απο τα ίδια και για εμένα, χτες πέταγε, αλλά μετά απο κάποια φάση έχει πάθει κάτι και αργεί.

----------


## no_logo

παει χάλια το site

νόμιζα ότι κάτι έπαθε η otenet, τσέκαρα όμως άλλες σελίδες και πάει σφαίρα

----------


## dimitris_thass

very slow here too

----------


## manoulamou

Κανα-δυο μερες αργει τρομερα να φορτωσει η σελιδα, 
οχι συνεχως και ιδιως το πρωΐ και το βραδυ
ομως πριν ενα τεταρτο και  επι ενα 5λεπτο μου πεταγε Blank Page!!!

----------


## flamelab

Καπως (καπως )καλύτερα τωρα εδώ ... Αλλα παλι κανει τρία εως εφτά sec να φορτωσει , από παλιότερα που έκανε μόλις ενα με δυο .

Update : Παει πιο γρήγορα στο Control Panel , παρα σε οποιοδήποτε thread ή forum . Φορτωνει πολύ αργά το module για επεξεργασία κειμενου και η υποβολή κειμένου .

----------


## panoc

και εδω χαλια παει σε Αρυς με ΟΤΕ και Forthnet.

----------


## flamelab

Mια χαρά τωρα ...

----------


## manoulamou

Μου ξαναβγαλε blank page απο firefox ενω ημουν κανονικα μεσα...
Τωρα επιπλεον εγραφε πανω αριστερα
 ενα μεγαλοπρεπες *NULL*!!!

----------


## blend

> Μου ξαναβγαλε blank page απο firefox ενω ημουν κανονικα μεσα...
> Τωρα επιπλεον εγραφε πανω αριστερα
>  ενα μεγαλοπρεπες *NULL*!!!


Μην αγχώνεσαι.. φτιάχνουν κάποια πράγματα τα παιδιά. Ολοι σερνόμαστε...

Υπομονή.... :Wink:

----------


## kr_mountain

κι εδω ψιλοσερνεται αν και σε σχεση με μια ωρα πριν παει αρκετα καλυτερα

----------


## ranger

σα να διορθώθηκε η κατάσταση...

----------


## jog

Ακριβώς.Αρκετά καλύτερα τώρα  :Smile: 
Υπομονή παίδες.

----------


## ranger

και το 


```
traceroute www.adslgr.com
```

βελτιώθηκε αισθητά.

----------


## [Insomniac]

Το πρόβλημα, για μένα τουλάχιστον, έχει εξαφανιστεί εδώ και ώρα.

Το αναφέρω απλά για να κλείσει το ticket.  :Smile: 

Good work guys!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έχει κάποιο μικρό lag σε μένα.. Τίποτα τραγικό αλλά καταλαβαίνω διαφορά.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έβλεπα στο ispy αυτό το θέμα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1780856

Ενώ το έχω ήδη κάνει view εγώ τουλάχιστον κι ο hemlock στο screenshot που παραθέτω λέει 0 views.

Είναι bug αυτό?

----------


## euri

Μάλλον η ενημέρωση γίνεται ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και όχι real time  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Στα views όντως η ενημέρωση γίνεται με cron job  :Wink:

----------


## parsifal

Που πήγε η *Αναζήτηση* από επάνω δεξιά βρε παιδιά;  :Laughing:

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Που πήγε η *Αναζήτηση* από επάνω δεξιά βρε παιδιά;


Αναζητείτε  :Smile:

----------


## flamelab

> Που πήγε η *Αναζήτηση* από επάνω δεξιά βρε παιδιά;


Γιατί αλλαξαν θεση , επίσης , οι Online Users ? :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Εκτελούνται εργασίαι  :Whistle:

----------


## DVader

Αφού γίνονται ερασίαι πείτε το να το ξέρουμε ..καλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :ROFL:  :Thinking:

----------


## NeK

Τους άλλαξα θέση προσωρινά για λόγους χωροταξικούς.

----------


## k_koulos

οταν λεμε αλλαξα θεση; που το εκρυψες κ δεν το βρισκω;

----------


## caramela

εγω μονο αυτο βρηκα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Βρε παιδιά το ξέρουν το πρόβλημα.. Θα διορθωθεί. Δε χάλασε κι ο κόσμος.  :Smile:

----------


## NeK

Για προσωρινά και πάλι, μπήκε στο navigation bar του forum δίπλα από τα νέα μηνύματα.  :Wink:

----------


## parsifal

Η έκδοση με τo drop down box θα επιστρέψει ή όχι...;  :Embarassed:

----------


## manoulamou

Προσωπικα μεσω FireFox ουτε προσεξα την ελλειψη της!
Εχω το αψογο  ADSLgr Menubar  απο [Insomniac] 
και την προσθηκη της Μηχανης αναζητησης ...by *yiapap*!!!
 :Worthy:

----------


## Patentman

Πεταξε κανα δυο φορες το: Error: Didn't receive 200 OK from remote server. (HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found)

----------


## babis-x

Υπάρχει και σ΄εσάς καθυστέρηση στο ανοιγμα του adslgr ή συμβαίνει μόνο σ΄εμένα (hol 24αρα, dslam καλαμάκι) (διέγραψα cookies, ιστορικό, κλπ. αλλά τίποτα) 
Στον ΙΕ7 η σελίδα φορτώνει μετα από 2 λεπτά (μετρημένα). Στόν opera λίγο πιό γρήγορα
Παρατήρηση: Τα υπολοίπα site ανοίγουν κανονικά.
Ψάχνοντας διάφορες ρυθμίσεις, κατάφερα να φορτώνει κανονικά στον OPERA, με απενεργοποίηση του javascript, στον ΙΕ7 δεν το κατάφερα

----------


## caramela

προσπαθώ να κάνω post ένα συνημμένο αρχείο... και αρνείται... :Sad: 

ενώ δείχνει *Επισύναψη αρχείων σε εξέλιξη - Παρακαλώ περιμένετε

δεν κάνει τίποτα...
*

 :Sorry:  ειχε ιδιο ονομα... με προηγουμενο αρχειο... :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

> ειχε ιδιο ονομα... με προηγουμενο αρχειο...


Νομίζω αυτή είναι η αιτία, πρέπει να σβήσεις το προηγούμενο.

----------


## caramela

> Νομίζω αυτή είναι η αιτία, πρέπει να σβήσεις το προηγούμενο.


 :Embarassed:  αυτό-απάντησα ....κάποιος μου το σφύριξε :Whistle: 

Ευχαριστώ!! :Respekt: 



Off Topic


		το προηγούμενο δεν  :No no: σβήνει... (δεν ξέρω πως?..)

----------


## ranger

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το προηγούμενο δεν σβήνει... (δεν ξέρω πως?..)


αν το post είναι αρκετά παλιό και δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις edit δεν μπορείς να σβήσεις και το αρχείο.

----------


## nnn

> αυτό-απάντησα ....κάποιος μου το σφύριξε
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!!
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το προηγούμενο δεν σβήνει... (δεν ξέρω πως?..)


δώσε μου link του παλιού

----------


## euri

Δεν είναι πιο απλό να γίνει μετονομασία του νέου;   :Thinking:

----------


## aria

Η ώρα στο φόρουμ είναι 4 λεπτά πίσω  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Η ώρα στο φόρουμ είναι 4 λεπτά πίσω


Θα φτιάξει μόνη της  :Wink:

----------


## aria

> Η ώρα στο φόρουμ είναι 4 λεπτά πίσω





> Θα φτιάξει μόνη της


Είναι η τρίτη μέρα σήμερα που έχω εντοπίσει το "πρόβλημα" και νομίζω, μάλιστα, πως έχει αυξηθεί η απόκλιση στα 5 λεπτά...  :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

> Είναι η τρίτη μέρα σήμερα που υπάρχει το "πρόβλημα" και 
> νομίζω, μάλιστα, πως έχει αυξηθεί η απόκλιση στα 5 λεπτά...


Οντως εχει μιαν μικραν αποκλισιν :Thinking:  ...

----------


## no_logo

> Είναι η τρίτη μέρα σήμερα που έχω εντοπίσει το "πρόβλημα" και νομίζω, μάλιστα, πως έχει αυξηθεί η απόκλιση στα 5 λεπτά...


ο EvilHawk είναι με το παλιό ημερολόγιο, σιγά σιγά προσαρμόζει και το φόρουμ  :Razz:

----------


## Patentman

Τι σου ειναι το μεγαλο ping...
Μαλλον (οσοι την βλεπουν με καθυστερηση) πρεπει να αλλαξετε παροχακο.  :ROFL: 

ΥΓ. εμενα παει ακριβως.

----------


## nm96027

> Τι σου ειναι το μεγαλο ping...
> Μαλλον (οσοι την βλεπουν με καθυστερηση) πρεπει να αλλαξετε παροχακο. 
> 
> ΥΓ. εμενα παει ακριβως.


Μονο ΟΤΕ εχει στην Θασο... :Wink:

----------


## DVader

> Είναι η τρίτη μέρα σήμερα που έχω εντοπίσει το "πρόβλημα" και νομίζω, μάλιστα, πως έχει αυξηθεί η απόκλιση στα 5 λεπτά...


Aφήστε να δουλέψει το time service...Αμέσως !!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Εμενα δεν μ ενοχλει η διαφορα της ωρας
γιατι φαινεται σαν να εχω κανει ταξιδι στο χρονο :ROFL:

----------


## aria

Έχει στρώσει εδώ και αρκετή ώρα  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

Εσείς που έχετε προβλήμα με την ώρα, πόσο σίγουροι είστε οτι εσείς έχετε την σωστή;

----------


## aria

> Εσείς που έχετε προβλήμα με την ώρα, πόσο σίγουροι είστε οτι εσείς έχετε την σωστή;


Απόλυτα.

Από το μεσημεράκι του Σαββάτου το συζητάμε και στο "Ακούσατε"  :Wink: 

Είπα όμως και παραπάνω ότι έχει διορθωθεί εδώ και αρκετές ώρες.

----------


## harris

> Εσείς που έχετε προβλήμα με την ώρα, πόσο σίγουροι είστε οτι εσείς έχετε την σωστή;


Εγώ που το είχα αναφέρει σε άλλο νήμα, το είχα τσεκάρει και με το δικό φυσικά αλλά και με το εγκυρότατο Speaking Clock  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ που το είχα αναφέρει σε άλλο νήμα, το είχα τσεκάρει και με το δικό φυσικά αλλά και με το εγκυρότατο Speaking Clock



αν μιλάμε για λεπτά,  τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα

----------


## maik

Δηλαδη διορθωνετε τα ρολογια σας συμφωνα με την ωρα του φορουμ;
Αυτο και αν ειναι πορωση. :Cool:

----------


## euri

Εμ, αφού είναι φτηνότερο από το 14844  :Razz:

----------


## GoofyX

Δεν ήξερα που αλλού να το βάλω, αν πιστεύετε ότι δεν ανήκει εδώ, ας το μετακινήσει αλλού ένας συντονιστής.

Λοιπόν. Στο Unix-Linux subforum, πατάω στο tag gentoo κάτω και μου φέρνει τη λίστα με τα θέματα που είναι μαρκαρισμένα με το gentoo. Ωραία ως εδώ. Στο θέμα «Εγκατάσταση Gentoo - Episode III» όμως που είναι 171 σελίδες, στην αναζήτηση με βάση τα tags, μου το επιστρέφει έχοντας μόνο 5 σελίδες, νομίζοντας έτσι ότι δεν είναι το σωστό θέμα, εφόσον ξέρω ότι είναι πάρα πολλές οι σελίδες του. Δεν το δοκίμασα και σε άλλα θέματα, πιθανόν να συμβαίνει και αλλού αυτό.

Γιατί αυτό;

----------


## EvilHawk

αυτό που δεν κάνει και σε παραξένεψε είναι ότι δεν δείχνει, όπως κάνει στο forum index, το link "τελευταία σελίδα" για τα θέματα που έχουν πάνω από 5 σελίδες. Πρόβλημα άλλο δεν υπάρχει όπως είδα. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ όμως με το συγκεκριμένο αφού στην νέα έκδοση του vbulletin έχουν ενσωματωμένη υποστήριξη tags και δεν θα χρειάζεται η 3rd party λύση ...  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

> στην νέα έκδοση του vbulletin έχουν ενσωματωμένη υποστήριξη tags και δεν θα χρειάζεται η 3rd party λύση ...


Ποτε θα γινει stable ? Σύντομα ? Γιατί ακομη είναι beta από ότι ξερω ...

----------


## EvilHawk

Δεν έχω δει καμία έκδοση μέχρι τώρα να πηγαίνει πάνω από beta 5 στάδιο (που είναι τώρα), επομένως αρκετά σύντομα.

----------


## GoofyX

Δεν ήξερα ότι η λύση των tags είναι custom-ιά. Ναι, είδα επίσης ότι δεν είχε το link για την τελευταία σελίδα, απλά δεν το ανέφερα. Άρα η custom-ιά έχει κάποιους περιορισμούς.

ΟΚ, αναμένουμε τη νέα έκδοση.

----------


## baj.

ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟ ΝΕΟ ΠΟΣΤ αλλα δεν γινεται.το προβλημα ειναι στην συμπληρωση των ταγκς.κανονικα ταιτλ κανονικα το μινιμα αλλα οταν παταω αποστολι μινιματος μου ωγαζει ερρορ νο ματερ γουατ.τα ταγκσ τα βαζω σωστα δεν τιθεται θεμα.απλαφαινεται να μην τα αναγνωριζει.παρακαλω να λυθει για τι δεν μπορω να ποσταρω

----------


## aria

> ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟ ΝΕΟ ΠΟΣΤ αλλα δεν γινεται.το προβλημα ειναι στην συμπληρωση των ταγκς.κανονικα ταιτλ κανονικα το μινιμα αλλα οταν παταω αποστολι μινιματος μου ωγαζει ερρορ νο ματερ γουατ.τα ταγκσ τα βαζω σωστα δεν τιθεται θεμα.απλαφαινεται να μην τα αναγνωριζει.παρακαλω να λυθει για τι δεν μπορω να ποσταρω


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πού προσπαθείς να ανοίξεις θέμα; Μήπως στις Αγγελίες;

----------


## apok

Tι error σου βγάζει δε μας ειπες!!

Καθώς και το που προσπαθείς να ποστάρεις ( σε ποιο section )

----------


## flamelab

```
Error: Invalid return payload: enable debugging to examine incoming payloadError: Invalid return payload: enable debugging to examine incoming payloadError: Invalid return payload: enable debugging to examine incoming payload
```

Μου έχει βγει καμιά δεκαρια φορες την τελευταία ώρα , πανω πανω σε καποιες σελίδες ( αλλες φορες εμφανίζεται , αλλες όχι )

----------


## dimitris_thass

Μια από τα ίδια και μεγαλώνει η γραμματοσειρά

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μου έχει βγει καμιά δεκαρια φορες την τελευταία ώρα , πανω πανω σε καποιες σελίδες ( αλλες φορες εμφανίζεται , αλλες όχι )





> Μια από τα ίδια και μεγαλώνει η γραμματοσειρά


Το δικό σας πρόβλημα ήταν προσωρινό κάτι έφτιαχνε ο Νεκτάριος ...  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Παρατηρησα προσφατα μια μικρη αναντιστοιχια  χρονισμου
μεταξυ Δημοσιου Προφιλ Τελευταία Δραστηριότητα και Τελευταιου Μηνυματος!
πχ το μελος conpap
 Τελευταία Δραστηριότητα: 14-03-08 10:49 και τελευταιο μηνυμα 11.02
 :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

Ίσως φταίει η λειτουργία αόρατου χρήστη.

----------


## manoulamou

Απ ο,τι ξερω, εφοσον ειναι αορατος ,
δεν βγαζει στο προφιλ ωρα τελευταιας δραστηριοτητας,
απλα εμφανιζει ενδειξη Ν/Α... :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Πειραζετε κατι οι *υπερανω* ή εχει προβλημα η ΟΤΕνετ μου?
Πολυ αργη συνδεση εχω απ το πρωi
αλλα τωρα παραγινε... :Sad: 

Συνεχη timeouts εχω με τον  FireFox, ασε που με πεταει και  σε OpenDNS!
 :Thinking: 
Σε αλλα sites μπαινω κανονικα ομως.

----------


## stef2

> Πειραζετε κατι οι *υπερανω* ή εχει προβλημα η ΟΤΕνετ μου?
> Πολυ αργη συνδεση εχω απ το πρωi
> αλλα τωρα παραγινε...


δεν παρατηρώ κάτι τέτοιο απο το πρωί :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

Εμένα μου κολλάει συνέχεια από το πρωί, και δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει σε άλλο site...  :Thinking: 

ΥΓ.:




> Συνεχη timeouts εχω με τον FireFox


+1 manoulamou.

ΥΓ2.: Και στον παλιό Mozilla τα ίδια.

----------


## stef2

> Εμένα μου κολλάει συνέχεια από το πρωί, και δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει σε άλλο site... 
> 
> ΥΓ.:
> 
> +1 manoulamou.
> 
> ΥΓ2.: Και στον παλιό Mozilla τα ίδια.


Παιδιά κι εγώ firefox δουλεύω. Κανένα πρόβλημα
Βγαίνω με οπτική όμως όχι dsl

----------


## sdikr

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την οτενετ,  εβάλα acn  και πάει μια χαρά


Ακύρο   το κάνει και με acn

----------


## A_gamer

> Ακύρο το κάνει και με acn


Αφού ACN έχω κι εγώ.  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Αφού ACN έχω κι εγώ.



Μπράβο σου αυτό σημαίνει  τι;

----------


## A_gamer

> Μπράβο σου αυτό σημαίνει  τι;


Ότι είχα αναφέρει ήδη από πριν πρόβλημα σε σύνδεση ACN.

ΥΓ.: Φαίνονται εντάξει τώρα τα πράγματα, ευτυχώς - φτου, φτου, μην το ματιάσω.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Όταν κάνεις παράθεση με προσωπικό μήνυμα, δεν θα πρέπει να βγάζει στους παραλήπτες (by default) το άτομο που έγραψε το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα?  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν κάνεις παράθεση με προσωπικό μήνυμα, δεν θα πρέπει να βγάζει στους παραλήπτες (by default) το άτομο που έγραψε το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα?


Μήπως πατάς προωθηση;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Όχι. Το κουμπάκι κάτω αριστερά πατάω που λέει "Αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος με παράθεση".

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι. Το κουμπάκι κάτω αριστερά πατάω που λέει "Αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος με παράθεση".


 Ναι εκεί δουλέυει  έτσι (χωρίς να φέρνει παραλήπτη)
Αν πάς κλικ στο όνομα χρήστη  έχει και εκεί  αποστολή με πμ

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πάτησα στο προφίλ μου να το δώ και στο σημείο που φαίνεται τι "βλέπω" εκείνη τη στιγμή, λέει:




> Τελευταία Δραστηριότητα: 29-03-08 11:34 
> Βλέπει το προφίλ του μέλους @ 11:34


Το σημείο "Βλέπει το προφίλ του μέλους" δε θα έπρεπε να έχει το username μου δίπλα?

----------


## aria

> Πάτησα στο προφίλ μου να το δώ και στο σημείο που φαίνεται τι "βλέπω" εκείνη τη στιγμή, λέει:
> 
> 
> 
> Το σημείο "Βλέπει το προφίλ του μέλους" δε θα έπρεπε να έχει το username μου δίπλα?


Δεν φαίνεται ποτέ το όνομα οποιουδήποτε μέλους του οποίου το προφίλ κοιτάει κάποιος  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν φαίνεται ποτέ το όνομα οποιουδήποτε μέλους του οποίου το προφίλ κοιτάει κάποιος


Γιατί παρακαλώ?  :Razz: 
Εσυ μπορεί να βλέπεις το προφίλ μου. Εγώ να μη το ξέρω δηλαδή?  :ROFL:

----------


## aria

> Γιατί παρακαλώ? 
> Εσυ μπορεί να βλέπεις το προφίλ μου. Εγώ να μη το ξέρω δηλαδή?


 :No no:  Να μην το βλέπεις!  :Razz: 

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μείνει ως έχει...  :Shifty:

----------


## karakou

Αν κ μάλλον δεν είναι bug της φόρμας αλλά της κάρτας μου, το γράφω εδώ. Όταν πάει να φορτώσει μια οποιαδήποτε σελίδα του σαιτ - γύρω στο 1 δευτερόλεπτο πριν φορτωθεί εντελώς - παρατηρώ κοψίματα (σπασίματα) στην οθόνη μου. Χρησιμοποιώ Mozilla και το προβλημα υφίσταται μονο σε vbulletin φορμάτ.  Σε yabb k phpbb δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Περίεργο δεν είναι?
Μήπως φταίει το ότι είναι κ λίγο αχανές το site? BTW, πολύ καλή προσπάθεια  :Clap:

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν φαίνεται ποτέ το όνομα οποιουδήποτε μέλους του οποίου το προφίλ κοιτάει κάποιος


Μου φαίνεται πως γίνεται όταν το μέλος κοιτά το προφίλ κάποιου άλλου (όταν κοιτά το δικό του λογικό είναι να μη λέει όνομα), αλλά είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να το επιβεβαιώσω μόνος μου, για προφανείς λόγους.

Ελπίζω να είσαι online DSLaManiac - έλεγξε το προφίλ μου για να δεις αν λέει "βλέπει το προφίλ του χρήστη DSLaManiac".

----------


## sdikr

> Μου φαίνεται πως γίνεται όταν το μέλος κοιτά το προφίλ κάποιου άλλου (όταν κοιτά το δικό του λογικό είναι να μη λέει όνομα), αλλά είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να το επιβεβαιώσω μόνος μου, για προφανείς λόγους.
> 
> Ελπίζω να είσαι online DSLaManiac - έλεγξε το προφίλ μου για να δεις αν λέει "βλέπει το προφίλ του χρήστη DSLaManiac".


Δεν φαίνεται,  μπορείς να δεις μονάχα ποιο νημά βλέπει  ή αν κάνει πχ αναζήτηση αλλά όχι αν βλέπει κάποιο profil,  συνήθως αναφέρει  σκέτο  "βλέπει το προφιλ μέλους"

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτό μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι στα ελληνικά?  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Thank you θα το διορθώσω  :Wink:

----------


## maik

ΠΟυ πηγε το εικονιδιο top; 
Ηταν πολυ εξυπηρετικο ειδικα οταν η σελιδα ειχε διπλοφαρδα σεντονια :Whistle:

----------


## flamelab

Kαι αλλαξε θέση η περιγραφή που βαζουμε στο προφίλ , όχι σε εμας , αλλα στα ΣΟπαιδα  :Razz: 

Edit: [  Μαλλον όχι  :Thinking:   ]

----------


## EvilHawk

> ΠΟυ πηγε το εικονιδιο top; 
> Ηταν πολυ εξυπηρετικο ειδικα οταν η σελιδα ειχε διπλοφαρδα σεντονια


Fixed! :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Fixed!


Αμεση εξυπηρετηση. :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Αμεση εξυπηρετηση.


They are here to serve and protect  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Όταν κάνω επεξεργασία ενός από τα μηνύματα στην λίστα αγαπημένων, πατάω "Αποθήκευση", και μου επιστρέφει το μύνημα:




> This item has already been added into your favorites.


και δεν κρατάει την αλλαγή  :Thinking:

----------


## baj.

-ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ΝΕΥΡΩΝ-episode 1
λοιπον,δεν μπορω να κανω post new thread
τρωω την εξης αναφορα σφαλματος
The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:  
You must enter at least one tag to post this thread 
tags βεβαια βαζω κανονικα,αλλα δεν φαινεται να τα αναγνωριζει
σημειωση΄΄αυτο εγινε στο forum-ADSLgr.com > ADSL, ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Λοιπές Τεχνολογίες > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία και παλιοτερα σε ενα ακομα το ειχα παθει

----------


## sdikr

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα στον λογαριασμό σας,    δοκιμάστε  αν μπορείτε να βάλετε  tags  σε ελληνικά και σε αγγλίκα, 

Ακόμα δοκιμάστε  να πατήσετε  ctrl+f5  για να ξαναφόρτωσει τα script  (μήπως υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο πρόβλημα)

----------


## baj.

> Δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα στον λογαριασμό σας,    δοκιμάστε  αν μπορείτε να βάλετε  tags  σε ελληνικά και σε αγγλίκα, 
> 
> Ακόμα δοκιμάστε  να πατήσετε  ctrl+f5  για να ξαναφόρτωσει τα script  (μήπως υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο πρόβλημα)


το προβλημα παρουσιαζεται περιστασιακα,και παυει να υπαρχει μετα απο restart toy pc
oποτε τις προτασεις σας θα τις δω την επομενη φορα που θα το παθω
δεν νομιζω ομως να ειναι θεμα refresh αφου αυτο γινεται ετσι κι αλλιως μετα απο καθε αναφορα σφαλματος,με κανει(?) redirect στο ποστ
τεσπα,θα επανερθω αν χρειαστει :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

Καμια φορα ειδικα στον Fiirefox κι ενα αδειασμα της cache βοηθαει... :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

ΠΡΟΣ * EvilHawk* 
Καπου κατι κολλησε και 
οσο κι αν διαγραφω ενα ενημερωτικο pm
αυτο οχι μονο δεν διαγραφεται, αλλά και πολλαπλασιαζεται
και βγαζει και error!!! :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> ΠΡΟΣ * EvilHawk* 
> Καπου κατι κολλησε και 
> οσο κι αν διαγραφω ενα ενημερωτικο pm
> αυτο οχι μονο δεν διαγραφεται, αλλά και πολλαπλασιαζεται
> και βγαζει και error!!!


Συνεχίζει να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα ή είναι οκ τώρα?

----------


## manoulamou

Ευτυχως ΟΚ φτιαχτηκε, αργησα λιγο ν απαντησω, λογω ενος πραγματικα νεου pm!!! :Smile: 
*Ευχαριστω*!

----------


## manoulamou

Κατι γινεται απο χτες και περιστασιακα ανεξαρτητως  browser εχει ξανα
(1)το προβλημα με τα προσωπικα μηνυματα
(2) το παλιοτερο με το login, αυτο πιο πολυ σημερα, ενω η συνδεση γινεται κανονικα και μπαινω απο τα bookmarks :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Κατι γινεται απο χτες και περιστασιακα ανεξαρτητως  browser εχει ξανα
> (1)το προβλημα με τα προσωπικα μηνυματα
> (2) το παλιοτερο με το login, αυτο πιο πολυ σημερα, ενω η συνδεση γινεται κανονικα και μπαινω απο τα bookmarks


Κάνε logout ή καθάρισε τα cookies και κάνε ξανά login ...

Αν θυμάμαι καλά παρόμοια συμπεριφορά παρουσιάζεται όταν υπάρχει κάποιο κολλημένο process του browser ...

----------


## manoulamou

Ειχα κανει  και logoutς, τωρα εκανα και πληρη καθαρισμο στα cookies
να δω εαν θα το ξανα-παρασουσιασει! :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

προβληματακι  :Wink:  (αλλαζει και μεγεθος καθε φορά που κανω refresh !)

----------


## ranger

> προβληματακι  (αλλαζει και μεγεθος καθε φορά που κανω refresh !)


με πρόλαβες

----------


## EvilHawk

Fixed!

----------

